# General Travel Discussion



## FREKI

Hi guys - seems like a lot of folks ( myself included ) likes to talk about travelling and foreign destinations..

*So here's a thread where we can talk about future travels, previous trips, dream destinations, travel advice and so on..*


Easy rules to follow..

*A:* if you want to promote your nation/region by photospamming everybody with endless amounts of crummy low-res hotlinked images, then this is *NOT* the place to do so!

*B:* If you do have photos of *your own* you want to share, then please do only post *a few* ( let's say 3 tops shall we ) and put a link to the thread you have made with all your pictures

*C:* we all have different tastes in travel destinations and ways of travelling - please be respectful to those whom's taste differs from yours


Lets's "go" shall we


----------



## tpe

Pretty much finalized my travels for July: Northern Italy and Vienna.

Normally, I would travel to Paris every time I go to Europe. But this July might be the rare exception.

I will travel to Paris in October. But my primary destination in October will be Rome.

In December, there is a slim chance that I will travel to Germany to see an Opera.

I have been to all these destinations multiple times in the last 30-35 years. Nowadays, I mainly travel to see friends and keep in touch.

Some plausible projects under discussion for the not-so-distant future:

-- Travel the Trans-Siberian train on a trip from Moscow to Beijing.

-- Convince some Uzbek friends to accompany me to Uzbekistan.

-- Travel to certain cities in Iran.


----------



## FREKI

I guess I might as well also list my travel plans..

In early summer we're going to take a weekend trip to a small Danish island "Rømø" off the coast of Southern Jutland - it's located right inside "vadehavet national park" ( an area with a very shallow sea and lots of small sandy islands packed with birds and seals and smaller whales and dolphins )

Later in the summer we're talking a 2 week road trip up to and around Norway - I've been to Norway several times and love the amazing nature and look forwayd to showing it to my gf who has only been to Oslo before ( and of course experiencing new places ) 

Then come fall we're going to New York where I will celebrate my birthday.. I've also been there before but that was all the way back in 2005, so there's some new towers I look forward to seeing 


We haven't booked our winter vacation, but it will likely be a trip to Florida.. I used to go there every year when I was younger and I'd like to spend more time in the Everglades, not to mention the coast and it's beaches and smaller islands..

No real plans for summer 2015 yet.. we have talked about Iceland and Shanghai, but no plans yet..


----------



## BOSS

I started googling travel blogs on thursday. Im thinking something for 8-12 weeks backpacking trip. ... central/south America and Europe are my only interests.

so many people say Asia. I say go **** yourself :rofl: <3 

Central Asia really interests me. Id start off with Eastern Europe then keep going East. That'd be a longer trip that Id have to plan separately. 

no idea what my itinerary would be.


----------



## BOSS

was also thinking of India. I know you have to do atleast 3 months.


----------



## Fotostatica

I expect tons of traveling. 

1) Rochester, NY in a month. 
2) NYC, NY somewhere in September or October
3) Turkey in November
4) Cancún, Mexico in December
5) Guadalajara, Mexico in March 2015 for a wedding. 

:banana:


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

BOSS said:


> I started googling travel blogs on thursday. Im thinking something for 8-12 weeks backpacking trip. ... central/south America and Europe are my only interests.
> 
> so many people say Asia. I say go **** yourself :rofl: <3
> 
> Central Asia really interests me. Id start off with Eastern Europe then keep going East. That'd be a longer trip that Id have to plan separately.
> 
> no idea what my itinerary would be.


Are you considering trekking in the jungle? I really want to trek in Amazon/or any other tropical forest in the world (except Africa and Colombia), but I can't really find any travelmates.


----------



## anakngpasig

Starting this coming July:
LA via Taipei, then Mexico, then Colombia :banana:


----------



## Geborgenheit

J'irai à Paris en juillet.

I'll go to Paris in July.


----------



## JoHaN 15

Turkey in July :happy:


And then nowhere for another year lol


----------



## siamu maharaj

FREKI said:


> Hi guys - seems like a lot of folks ( myself included ) likes to talk about travelling and foreign destinations..
> 
> Since the "The Urban Tourist" section of the forum have turned into a photo thread section I've long been missing a thread here where we simply talk, not scroll through endless post of low quality image spam.
> 
> *So here's a thread where we can talk about future travels, previous trips, dream destinations, travel advice and so on..*
> 
> 
> Easy rules to follow..
> 
> *A:* if you want to promote your nation/region by photospamming everybody with endless amounts of crummy low-res hotlinked images, then this is *NOT* the place to do so!
> ( I suggest the "The Urban Tourist" section if you truly insist on such shitty behavior )
> 
> *B:* If you do have photos of *your own* you want to share, then please do only post *a few* ( let's say 3 tops shall we ) and put a link to the thread you have made with all your pictures
> 
> *C:* we all have different tastes in travel destinations and ways of travelling - please be respectful to those whom's taste differs from yours
> 
> 
> Lets's "go" shall we


I misread the first point and thought ****, Brazil it is then. Until I read the whole thing.


----------



## siamu maharaj

BOSS said:


> I started googling travel blogs on thursday. Im thinking something for 8-12 weeks backpacking trip. ... central/south America and Europe are my only interests.
> 
> so many people say Asia. I say go **** yourself :rofl: <3
> 
> Central Asia really interests me. Id start off with Eastern Europe then keep going East. That'd be a longer trip that Id have to plan separately.
> 
> no idea what my itinerary would be.


Eastern Europe to Central Asia (all the way up to the Chinese border) is something I also want to give a try. By train and by road.


----------



## DarkLite

I'm going to go visit my family back in El Salvador in July.


----------



## Jonesy55

The silk route by camel caravan would be awesome!

But as it is I'll probably go to Wales by campervan.


----------



## Svartmetall

I'm off to Paris for a week in August followed by a week in Rome (though we're also travelling outside Rome). 

Hoping it will be a good trip. Favourite trips so far have been my trips to Japan. Dream trips are South Africa (next year planned) and Brazil. I hope to also go to South Korea, Taiwan and the East Coast of the US in the near future.


----------



## BringMe

I've been thinking lately about visiting Germany and Denmark (proximity reasons)


----------



## mw123

The Cake On BBQ said:


> Are you considering trekking in the jungle? I really want to trek in Amazon/or any other tropical forest in the world (except Africa and Colombia), but I can't really find any travelmates.


Kinabalu National Park in Malaysia is amazing. The plant diversity is incredible and it's interesting observing the change in environment as you gain altitude.

Planning to visit Turkey, Germany, Switzerland and Taiwan within the next year - anywhere and everywhere excites me!


----------



## Marbur66

Going to Montreal with my wife sometime next month.


----------



## egypt69

I really want to go to Thailand next. Why it gotta be so far away


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

I was supposed to be in Colombia today but my passport got washed and it wasn't accepted at the airport. It wasn't too damaged so I thought I had a good shot 

The airline gave me a total refund so we'll see if I get to reschedule another trip. I'll probably skip on Colombia and go elsewhere in South America next time.


----------



## weird

Skyprince said:


> My Greece trip is confirmed ( in 2 weeks :banana: ) and now planning for Dec trip to Spain..
> 
> Need an advice especialy those who've flown with Turkish Air.
> From Dubai to Barcelona the cheapest fares are by Pegasus Air @ $550 and Turkish Air @ $690 roundtrip , both via Istanbul
> There is no meal & personal TV on Pegasus. Do u think it's worth paying extra USD140 to fly on Turkish Air ? Are meals on Turkish Air good ?
> 
> Am still on backpacker mood ( without checked luggage ), don't mind difference on transit time ( Istanbul is super awesome city to transit in ) and don't mind paying extra $140 if quality of food is great


I have flown both and I would say that TA is better but it is not worth $140.. You can buy food in Pegasus whilst booking and it will be most likely the same thing. If you sleep during the flight or have a tablet, then you will not notice the difference I think. With $140 you can have 4 nice meals in Barcelona.

The main thing is that Ataturk is a nice airport and on the other hand Sabiha Gokcen is quite bad organised. Also, lesser leisure options if you have a long layover.


----------



## musiccity

Madrid :check:
Toledo :check:
Segovia :check:
Barcelona :check:

Next I wanna go to Galicia!


----------



## weird

When have you been here?

In Galicia go to Santiago and A Coruña. I think that those are the ones that you would like the most.


----------



## ukiyo

musiccity said:


> Next I wanna go to Galicia!


The motherland!


----------



## tpe

weird said:


> In Galicia go to Santiago and A Coruña. I think that those are the ones that you would like the most.


The best would be to travel the old road from Southern France To Santiago de Compostela, if one had the time and the stamina. That would be a trip of a lifetime, IMO.


----------



## weird

Indeed would be since you would cross my hometown


----------



## Skyprince

Santiago de Compostela ... my dream place :happy:

The whole of Spain looks like an open air museum . Not only the grand history, but modern architecture in Spain looks impressive.. my sister is an architect , visited nearly 20 countries in long Eurotrip and she fell in love with Spain the most.. I decided to visit after hearing so many great things about Spain from her and some other friends.

I've long been seeking an alternative to Dubai for luxurious resort-style vibrant long-term living.. Southern Spain and Southern France seem the next best alternatives to Dubai :cheers: 



weird said:


> I have flown both and I would say that TA is better but it is not worth $140.. You can buy food in Pegasus whilst booking and it will be most likely the same thing. If you sleep during the flight or have a tablet, then you will not notice the difference I think. With $140 you can have 4 nice meals in Barcelona.
> 
> The main thing is that Ataturk is a nice airport and on the other hand Sabiha Gokcen is quite bad organised. Also, lesser leisure options if you have a long layover.


Hmm u got a point there. Though flying time from Dubai to Istanbul ( 5 hrs ) and Istanbul- Barcelona ( nearly 4 hrs ) can be too long without meals.
I've been to Sabiha Gokcen airport- its a modern terminal though choice of restaurant isn't good.


----------



## tpe

weird said:


> Indeed would be since you would cross my hometown


Which city/town?



Skyprince said:


> Santiago de Compostela ... my dream place :happy:
> 
> The whole of Spain looks like an open air museum . Not only the grand history, but modern architecture in Spain looks impressive.. my sister is an architect , visited nearly 20 countries in long Eurotrip and she fell in love with Spain the most.. I decided to visit after hearing so many great things about Spain from her and some other friends.
> 
> I've long been seeking an alternative to Dubai for luxurious resort-style vibrant long-term living.. Southern Spain and Southern France seem the next best alternatives to Dubai :cheers:


It's a good way to see the countryside, but most of all, it's for the cities and 
towns along the route. And you get to visit some beautiful cathedral towns.

Of the 4 great Spanish cathedrals, perhaps the one in León is my favorite.


----------



## weird

Skyprince said:


> Hmm u got a point there. Though flying time from Dubai to Istanbul ( 5 hrs ) and Istanbul- Barcelona ( nearly 4 hrs ) can be too long without meals.
> I've been to Sabiha Gokcen airport- its a modern terminal though choice of restaurant isn't good.


Sabiha Gokcen is bad organized in the transit area. Comparing a transit there to Atatürk, really is big deal. The flights should not be a great difference. I would eat before getting on the plane, in the lay over and if you are hungry, you can eat some snack in Spain on arrival.



tpe said:


> Which city/town?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good way to see the countryside, but most of all, it's for the cities and
> towns along the route. And you get to visit some beautiful cathedral towns.
> 
> Of the 4 great Spanish cathedrals, perhaps the one in León is my favorite.


*Ponferrada* (100,000K metro), close to León. That's where I was born some decades ago and still try to go back every year. Unluckily, I cannot to do it as much as I would like to.

Iconic places are:





































Not excessively astonishing but quite interesting if you have friends in town. The surroundings are beautiful with some untouched areas like Las Médulas (UNESCO heritage) and Peñalba de Santiago with its mozarabic churc in El Morredero mountain:


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Skyprince said:


> Hmm u got a point there. Though flying time from Dubai to Istanbul ( 5 hrs ) and Istanbul- Barcelona ( nearly 4 hrs ) can be too long without meals.
> I've been to Sabiha Gokcen airport- its a modern terminal though choice of restaurant isn't good.


I've flown both Pegasus and Turkish Airlines. The food at TA isn't worth paying 140 dollars more. If you are afraid that you'll get hungry on board, you can always put some biscuits in your backpack/handbag. That's what I always do anyways.


----------



## tvdxer

Some pictures from my trip to Missouri in May:


Lover's Leap por tvdxer, en Flickr


Cave Lake (Warmer) por tvdxer, en Flickr


Downtown Hannibal, Missouri por tvdxer, en Flickr


Cathedral Basilica of St. Louis por tvdxer, en Flickr


Cathedral Basilica of St. Louis por tvdxer, en Flickr


Old St. Louis City Hall por tvdxer, en Flickr


NEW Old Cathedral Arch por tvdxer, en Flickr


Rockcliffe Mansion - The Road Up por tvdxer, en Flickr


Rockcliffe Mansion-13 por tvdxer, en Flickr


Dred Scott Courthouse por tvdxer, en Flickr


Arch Silhouette por tvdxer, en Flickr


St. Louis Geysers por tvdxer, en Flickr


Sushi and Sashimi from the Drunken Fish Restaurant por tvdxer, en Flickr


----------



## Skyprince

If any of u happen to visit or transit in Dubai, just give me a message. 
We can plan for meet-up. Another SSC forumer mirzazeehan is also living in Dubai and he is my close friend here ( we meet up quite often to discuss Skyscrapercity thingy :naughty: ) 

To all visitors to Dubai : The two must-visits, which so many tourists don't know about are *Jebel Hafeet* ( a mountain 150 km from Dubai ) which borders Oman and *Musandam peninsula*- the "Norway of Arabia" with striking fjord landscape a perfect place for snorkelling with incredible marine life.


----------



## Skyline_

Skyprince said:


> If any of u happen to visit or transit in Dubai, just give me a message.
> We can plan for meet-up. Another SSC forumer mirzazeehan is also living in Dubai and he is my close friend here ( we meet up quite often to discuss Skyscrapercity thingy :naughty: )
> 
> To all visitors to Dubai : The two must-visits, which so many tourists don't know about are *Jebel Hafeet* ( a mountain 150 km from Dubai ) which borders Oman and *Musandam peninsula*- the "Norway of Arabia" with striking fjord landscape a perfect place for snorkelling with incredible marine life.


Since UAE is famous for being really hot in the summer, I 'd choose Jebel Hafeet, 'cos mountains are always cooler than lowlands! How tall is that mountain?


----------



## Skyprince

Dubai is not hot at all, even now ( end of June ). Temperature outside is 43 C now, but thanks to low humidity, I feel it's more comfortable than Malaysia's 32 C ( with high humidity ). Also being a costal city there is good wind especially when u are near the coast.

Jebel Hafeet is around 1300 m. There is observation desk and some good restaurants at its peak, which is reachable by car.


----------



## Skyline_

43 C is ALWAYS accompanied by low humidity, anywhere on the planet. Above 40 C, humidity drops to very low levels, usually below 20% in every occasion I have encountered personally (in Greece and Cyprus at least).

The summit of Jebel Hafeet is probably around 10 degrees Celsius cooler than Dubai. So, when it's 40 C in Dubai, it's around 30 C at the observation desk. That's still warm but not too hot!


----------



## Fotostatica

43°C not hot? :nuts: I'd die with that temperature.


----------



## mw123

Skyprince said:


> Dubai is not hot at all, even now ( end of June ). Temperature outside is 43 C now, but thanks to low humidity, I feel it's more comfortable than Malaysia's 32 C ( with high humidity ).


+1 
I always find +40°C more bearable than a sticky humid 30°C day.


----------



## Interworld

Have any one tried Trans Mongolian Railway ? From St. Petersburg to Beijing and back ?.

I guess it must be an unforgettable experience ever.


----------



## AltinD

Skyline_ said:


> 43 C is ALWAYS accompanied by low humidity, anywhere on the planet. Above 40 C, humidity drops to very low levels, usually below 20% in every occasion I have encountered personally (in Greece and Cyprus at least).


Not really, not always, not in here


----------



## invincibletiger

Skyline_ said:


> 43 C is ALWAYS accompanied by low humidity, anywhere on the planet. Above 40 C, humidity drops to very low levels, usually below 20% in every occasion I have encountered personally (in Greece and Cyprus at least).
> 
> The summit of Jebel Hafeet is probably around 10 degrees Celsius cooler than Dubai. So, when it's 40 C in Dubai, it's around 30 C at the observation desk. That's still warm but not too hot!


Not everywhere. Come to Kolkata/Chennai in April or May


----------



## Skyline_

http://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/VECC/2014/5/20/DailyHistory.html

43 C with only 17% humidity.



Only 21% humidity when the high temp. record was set
http://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/VECC/2014/5/12/DailyHistory.html


http://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/VOMM/2014/5/23/DailyHistory.html

19% humidity....


----------



## iği1

^^ the reason is once air heats up it's capacity to hold humidity increases, so relative humidity tend to fall down but the absolute humidity tend to increase when all other parameters set constant.


----------



## Skyline_

Weather instruments can only measure relative humidity, not absolute humidity... Moreover, our "real feeling" depends on relative humidity, not absolute humidity.


----------



## iği1

our real 'real feel' depends on absolute humidity when set other parameters constant, it's the actual amount of humidity in the air, relative humidity used by weather forecasters to estimate a 'real feel' temperature number. in the nature absolute humidity is a more valid measure and relative humidity is a ratio number which is more abstract. There's other parameters effecting our real feel too, hard to say relative humidity detects our real feel and so the number determined by forecasters.

edit: just realized that it's possible to calculate actual amount of humidity by the both ways, so there's no way one of them are a better way than other except for _usability_. I fell to your nonsensical argument and magnified it even more, sorry for inconvenience.


----------



## Jonesy55

How to kill a 'Travel Talk' thread in 10 posts...


----------



## Fotostatica

Jonesy55 said:


> How to kill a 'Travel Talk' thread in 10 posts...


:lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Jonesy55 said:


> How to kill a 'Travel Talk' thread in 10 posts...


Here are a few photos from my recent South America trip to get it back on the right track. 

My route:



*CHILE:*

I started with my trip in Chile's capital city Santiago....


View from Cerro Santa Lucia, Santiago, Chile von JH_1982 auf Flickr


Catedral Metropolitana de Santiago, Santiago, Chile von JH_1982 auf Flickr


Edificio del ex Congreso Nacional de Chile, Santiago, Chile von JH_1982 auf Flickr

...from where I also made a day trip to historic Valparaiso


View from Paseo Dimalow, Valparaiso, Chile von JH_1982 auf Flickr

Afterwards I flew to the north of Chile (Antofagasta) where I picked up my first rental car for a road trip through the Antofagasta and Tarapaca Regions. BTW for whatever reason 98% of individual travellers in South America seem to rely on public transport to get around. IMO there really is no alternative to having your own set of wheels if you really want to see South America in depth, but be prepared for pretty expensive rental cars and challenging driving conditions (definitely get a 4WD).

One of the must sees in the north of Chile is obviously the Valle de la Luna...


Valle de la Luna, Chile von JH_1982 auf Flickr


...but I also drove up to the Altiplano, including Chile Route 27 - the world's third highest paved road (4839m - so 30m higher than Mont Blanc), where I almost blacked out behind the steering wheel due to the lack of oxygen...


Chile Route 27 (4800+m), Altiplano, Chile von JH_1982 auf Flickr 

...the Vicuñas can obviously cope a lot better with the altitude...


Vicuñas, Altiplano, Chile von JH_1982 auf Flickr

...I also paid a visit to the El Tatio Geysers, the world's highest altitude geyser field at 4320m...


El Tatio Geysers, Chile von JH_1982 auf Flickr

...other highlights included the Atacama Salt Desert...


Salar de Atacama, Chile von JH_1982 auf Flickr

...and the huge ghost towns outside of Iquique, which are now UNESCO world heritage sites.


Oficina Sta. Laura, Chile von JH_1982 auf Flickr

From Iquique I flew 2500km to Puerto Montt for a complete change of scenery. Once again I picked up a rental car and did a roadtrip around the Los Lagos, Los Rios and Araucania regions.

The entire regions is dotted with hundreds of volcanoes, lakes and waterfalls...


Saltos del Petrohue & Volcano Osorno, Chile von JH_1982 auf Flickr

...it also has by far the highest density of national parks, not just in Chile but in all of South America...


Parque Nacional Huerquehue, Chile von JH_1982 auf Flickr


Lago Panguipulli, Chile von JH_1982 auf Flickr


Volcán Osorno, Chile von JH_1982 auf Flickr


After a 5-day roadtrip around the region, I flew to Punta Arenas - the world's southernmost city with more than 100,000 inhabitants (53°10′ S), where I picked up my 3rd rental car in Chile.

For such a remote location Punta Arenas has a staggering number of beautiful historic buildings, which date back to the time before the opening of the Panama Canal when ships had to sail around Cape Horn.


Catedral Sagrado Corazon, Punta Arenas, Chile von JH_1982 auf Flickr

There are also huge penguin colonies just 50km north of the city.


Penguins, Seno Otway, Patagonia, Chile von JH_1982 auf Flickr

I spent my last 2.5 days in Chile in the Torres del Paine NP, arguably the most famous and well-known of Chile's national parks. Definitely one of the highlights of my trip.


Cascada Paine, Torres del Paine NP, Chile von JH_1982 auf Flickr


Torres del Paine NP, Chile von JH_1982 auf Flickr


Torres del Paine NP, Chile von JH_1982 auf Flickr


Torres del Paine NP, Chile von JH_1982 auf Flickr 

Argentina, Uruguay and Brazil are up next...


----------



## tpe

I have officially accepted an invitation to once again visit Madrid and Andalucía. Dates are still being finalized, and a trip to my friend's place in Morocco is also being considered.

Nonetheless, I am looking forward to have plans solidified soon.


----------



## tpe

Leaving soon for Northern Italy...

So my Italian friends told me that the weather in the northern lakes is unusually cool and rainy.

I had anticipated spending more time outdoors. But if the weather doesn't cooperate, then I will spend more time in and around the towns/cities.

I am looking forward to seeing the Masolino frescoes at Castiglione Olona once again...


----------



## Skyprince

I arrived in Greece yesterday, and now in Athens. 

WOWWWW Greece has immediately captured my heart and has become my favourite country. Athens is very captivating with charming atmosphere. Greeks are among the Best people with the Best character I've seen- a perfect blend of innovative mind and warm/friendly personality :applause: Almost all young Greeks I've met speak good English. Love Greek food like moussaka and exotic seafood dish. Prices are reasonable. 

This is definitely the Best part of Europe and the Europe that I adore :cheers: 

Tomorrow heading to Paros island in Cyclades, then day after to Santorini :hug:


----------



## chicagogeorge

Got back from Myrtle Beach yesterday. Temperature was 30-32C with dew points between 20-23C. Water temps were around 29C.


----------



## AltinD

A couple of days back I booked a week in the Greek island of Santorini. Wifey is very very excited, but extremely so ...... women


----------



## Skyprince

I woke up late and missed my ferry to Paros from Piraeus port
I got on another ferry that took me to Syros.... wowwwwwww what an incredible place, truly heaven on earth. Such a less known island yet beaches and landscape are awesome. 
Now enjoying my time in Syros to the max


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Finalized my next month of travel!

Aug 01: Dallas
Aug 02-03: London
Aug 04: Riga (8 hour layover. Any tips for what to see? I'm interested in the Art Noveau)
Aug 05: Bucharest
Aug 06: Sinaia/Peles Castle
Aug 07: Brasov/Bran Castle
Aug 08: Sighisoara/Medias/Alba Iulia
Aug 09: Sebes/Transalpina/Ramnicu Valcea/Pitesti
Aug 10: Bucharest
Aug 11-13: Rome/Vatican City
Aug 14-15: Florence/Pisa
Aug 16: Siena for the Palio
Aug 17-18: Venice
Aug 19: Begin grad school in Bologna


----------



## Xusein

Going to Seattle next week -- first time on the West coast.


----------



## Marbur66

Manitopiaaa said:


> Finalized my next month of travel!
> 
> Aug 01: Dallas
> Aug 02-03: London
> Aug 04: Riga (8 hour layover. Any tips for what to see? I'm interested in the Art Noveau)
> Aug 05: Bucharest
> Aug 06: Sinaia/Peles Castle
> Aug 07: Brasov/Bran Castle
> Aug 08: Sighisoara/Medias/Alba Iulia
> Aug 09: Sebes/Transalpina/Ramnicu Valcea/Pitesti
> Aug 10: Bucharest
> Aug 11-13: Rome/Vatican City
> Aug 14-15: Florence/Pisa
> Aug 16: Siena for the Palio
> Aug 17-18: Venice
> Aug 19: Begin grad school in Bologna


Have fun. It's too much traveling in a short span for my liking, but if you're comfortable with that, then all the power to you.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

It's not to my liking either but I figure once I start grad school, I'll have nowhere close to enough time. 

I'm planning to tone it down though for the upcoming year, averaging 4-5 places per month
September 2014
Bled
Ljubljana

October 2014
Bolzano
Innsbruck
Munich

December 2014
Berlin
Bratislava
Budapest
Krakow
Prague
Vienna

March 2015
Amsterdam
Bruges
Brussels
Dublin
Galway
Ghent
Hamburg
Paris

April 2014
Amalfi Coast
Herculaneum/Pompeii
Naples

May 2015
Athens
Edinburgh
Istanbul
Milan
York

Other Places in Italy that I'll fit in somehow:
Ferrara
Lake Garda
Lucca
Modena
Padua
Parma
Pisa
Ravenna
Rimini
San Gimignano
San Leo
San Marino
Verona

If I can snag good fares, I'll try to visit Tirana, Tunis and Valletta also


----------



## belo_horizonte

Manitopiaaa said:


> It's not to my liking either but I figure once I start grad school, I'll have nowhere close to enough time.
> 
> I'm planning to tone it down though for the upcoming year, averaging 4-5 places per month
> 
> March 2015
> Amsterdam


Be careful you mite get aroused when you walk around red light district. Other then that its a fine town and have a good trip


----------



## Geborgenheit

Manitopiaaa said:


> Aug 04: Riga (8 hour layover. Any tips for what to see? I'm interested in the Art Noveau)


I'm not a big fan of Art Nouveau, but I'm from Riga. We call it Jugendstil here. You can visit the Riga Art Nouveau Museum, Alberta iela 12 (Albert street 12). The street is the epitome of Riga's Jugendstil. Downside: it's in the centre, but a bit off with just embassies and not much action. I personally would better go to the Old Town where you can also find Jugendstil besides Medieval and other buildings. To go to the Old Town you can take a taxi or the bus N 22 to the Stockmann shopping centre, then just go in the northern direction to the Old Town. Getting to the Albert street is possible only by taxi I guess. Some addresses of Art Nouveau buildings:
http://www.latvia.travel/en/art-nouveau-riga


----------



## FREKI

ikops said:


> I will be in New York City next week.


How was your trip?

My last visit was back in '05 so I'm really looking forward to visiting again this fall ( lots of cool scrapers since then :happy: )


----------



## FREKI

My photothread from my latest visit to Japan ( Tokyo, Osaka and Nara ) is up:

Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1737081


Here's a taste:


----------



## Svartmetall

Going back in December (hopefully). Looking forward to the rest of your photos of Japan, Freki!


----------



## Turknology

Was in Geneva last week (first time there) 'cause there was an UNCTAD meeting I had to attend.

Hotels in Geneva are too expensive and the Turkish government is too miserly to reimburse a full hotel fare so I opted to stay in a small town called Ferney Voltair in France just across the Swiss Border.

charming town:










UNCTAD is situated in a place called The Palais des Nations, aka the United Nations Office at Geneva (UNOG)

Magnificent view of Geneva from the delegates restaurant of UNOG










in my spare time did some touristy things like taking pictures of some f*ng fountain in Geneva


----------



## Frnjchuga031




----------



## Svartmetall

Geneva is a very nice city, but boy is it expensive. Been there twice now and spent a few weeks each time. Lovely, but overpriced to the extreme.


----------



## Skyline_

FREKI said:


> My photothread from my latest visit to Japan ( Tokyo, Osaka and Nara ) is up:
> 
> Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1737081
> 
> 
> Here's a taste:


Did I spot a red Eiffel Tower replica in Tokyo?


----------



## Svartmetall

Replica? Not really, no. It's the Tokyo TV Tower (commonly Tokyo Tower).

This has been replaced (functionally) by the Tokyo Skytree.


----------



## Turknology

Svartmetall said:


> Geneva is a very nice city, but boy is it expensive. Been there twice now and spent a few weeks each time. Lovely, but overpriced to the extreme.


stuff like hotels and food tend to be expensive but stuff like swiss army knives and electronics and stuff tend to be more reasonably priced when compared to the eurozone.

for example I bought a victorinox swiss army knife thingy with something like 40 functions for something like 100 CHF which I plan to use on torturing AltinD if we ever manage to meet up. Pretty good price imho, outside of Switzerland it is pretty much more expensive...


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Do people from Geneva go to France to shop/get groceries? It's only 15 minutes away by car.


----------



## AltinD

Turknology said:


> for example I bought a victorinox swiss army knife thingy with something like 40 functions for something like 100 CHF which I plan to use on torturing AltinD if we ever manage to meet up ....


You booked a trip to Dubai? :troll:


----------



## ikops

Misery rain makes me want to go to Curacao.


----------



## AltinD

Has any one experiences with swimming/beach shoes? I'm fed up going to amazing beaches but with stone bottoms and was thinking of buying a pair.


----------



## Jonesy55

Turknology said:


> stuff like hotels and food tend to be expensive but stuff like swiss army knives and electronics and stuff tend to be more reasonably priced when compared to the eurozone.
> 
> for example I bought a victorinox swiss army knife thingy with something like 40 functions for something like 100 CHF which I plan to use on torturing AltinD if we ever manage to meet up. Pretty good price imho, outside of Switzerland it is pretty much more expensive...


£60/CHF 90 will get you a nice 33 function Victorinox Swiss Army Knife here.

http://www.swissarmy365.co.uk/swiss...orinox-swisschamp-swiss-army-knife-black-p651

Or for a mere £899.99/ CHF 1,350 you can get this very practical 141 function version. :nuts:

http://www.swissarmy365.co.uk/swiss-army-knives-c44/wenger-giant-swiss-army-knife-p260


----------



## Xusein

Seattle is beautiful. Right now at the waterfront.


----------



## Xusein

It's a bit warmer now than I thought it would be. Next few days will be 30-33 degrees C. A/C is not common here.


----------



## tpe

Slight change in travel plans. 

From Milan, I have abandoned my villa in San Felice del Benaco to spend a few days with friends in Gargnano on the shores of Lago di Garda.


----------



## Jonesy55

Xusein said:


> Seattle is beautiful. Right now at the waterfront.


I've never been there but Seattle and Vancouver are the North American cities that appeal to me the most. In fact the whole BC/Washington/Oregon look awesome, especially the coastal zones.


----------



## Xusein

It's definitely beautiful on a clear day like today. You can see the snow capped Olympic mountains on the other side of the sound. We simply do not have scenery like this back east, I think people take it for granted here.


----------



## Rumors

Xusein said:


> It's definitely beautiful on a clear day like today. You can see the snow capped Olympic mountains on the other side of the sound. We simply do not have scenery like this back east, I think people take it for granted here.


What about Mount Rainier can you see it from the city?


----------



## Xusein

You can see Mt Rainier and all of its's glory from Seattle, but from the southeast, not facing the waterfront.


----------



## tpe

FREKI said:


> Why would anything be closed in August? :?


It's the hottest time of the year, and in many places, this is the traditional time to go on vacation and get out of the hot city.

This is true even for NYC, although shops remain open even though a lot of people try to get to Long Island to cool off.


----------



## FREKI

But you don't shut down civilization just because it's hot..


----------



## tpe

FREKI said:


> But you don't shut down civilization just because it's hot..


Then you don't approve of siesta.


----------



## FREKI

tpe said:


> Then you don't approve of siesta.


Not at expense of civilization..

Day, night, winter, summer, hot or cold - humans have adapted to it all and made civilization work throughout it all - not point in reverting to the past when there is no need..

If it's too dark turn on the light, if it's too warm turn on the A/C, if it's too cold turn on the heater etc etc..

If your staff is on vacation hire temps or do better staff management so you are always covered etc..


----------



## tpe

FREKI said:


> Not at expense of civilization..
> 
> Day, night, winter, summer, hot or cold - humans have adapted to it all and made civilization work throughout it all - not point in reverting to the past when there is no need..
> 
> If it's too dark turn on the light, if it's too warm turn on the A/C, if it's too cold turn on the heater etc etc..
> 
> If your staff is on vacation hire temps or do better staff management so you are always covered etc..


Civilization doesn't mean efficiency and being open all the time, don't you agree?

In any case, this discussion is for another thread, as it is OT.


----------



## onetwothree

FREKI said:


> But you don't shut down civilization just because it's hot..


I don't think the word civilisation means what you think it means


----------



## Rev Stickleback

tpe said:


> Civilization doesn't mean efficiency and being open all the time, don't you agree?
> 
> In any case, this discussion is for another thread, as it is OT.


It does relate to the initial question though, as "shutting for August" is more of a cultural thing common to a few countries, and even then there'll still be loads open.

Sometimes it can be surprising. In possibly most of Europe, most shops will be shut on Sunday. In Germany I found a lot of shops weren't even open on Saturday.


----------



## LtBk

Where in Germany?


----------



## Skyprince

in coming weeks I'm full of travel plan !! :banana:

this friday- flying to Salalah, Oman, will spend a week there :cheers: Oman is always my No.1 country to live in!! Especially I love the part of Oman that borders Yemen. It's my 5th time to Salalah- I think it's one of the most isolated cities in the world , but with impressive landscape and wonderful people. 

2nd week of August- I will visit 3 European countries- Hungary, Croatia and Bosnia & Herzegovina. 

That will be total 48 countries I've been to.. Hope to touch 50 countries by end of this year :cheers: 

Any recommendation for only 24-hour in Budapest ?


----------



## Svartmetall

How on earth do you afford so much travel?


----------



## Skyprince

^^ Many ways :

1) Always use discount airlines as possible. Am flying by Wizzair for Dubai- Budapest vv.
Its hard to believe how cheap the fare if for 6 hour flight.

2) I have local friends in Salalah, Zagreb and Cazin ( Bosnia ) where I can stay in their home freely. So basically I'm provided food, transport etc. ( actually it's the same way around when someone come to KL or Dubai and stay in my place )

Having local contact is very important as it considerably cut cost. And it's also very fun to have foreign guests come to visit me and stay in my house in KL :cheers:

The best way to experience a country is by living with local ppl in their house.


----------



## Svartmetall

But this much time off work? Not many people could manage that no matter how cheap one can get ones travel. Either way, it's very impressive, and highly enviable.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Skyprince said:


> in coming weeks I'm full of travel plan !! :banana:
> 
> this friday- flying to Salalah, Oman, will spend a week there :cheers: Oman is always my No.1 country to live in!! Especially I love the part of Oman that borders Yemen. It's my 5th time to Salalah- I think it's one of the most isolated cities in the world , but with impressive landscape and wonderful people.
> 
> 2nd week of August- I will visit 3 European countries- Hungary, Croatia and Bosnia & Herzegovina.
> 
> That will be total 48 countries I've been to.. Hope to touch 50 countries by end of this year :cheers:
> 
> Any recommendation for only 24-hour in Budapest ?


48 countries? Jesus. That's probably the most on SSC (maybe tpe has more). I've been to 5 plus Gibraltar hno:

I'll be doubling that to 10 countries by next month though so I'm on your tail


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Manitopiaaa said:


> 48 countries? Jesus. That's probably the most on SSC (maybe tpe has more). I've been to 5 plus Gibraltar hno:
> 
> I'll be doubling that to 10 countries by next month though so I'm on your tail


If you go to Europe, that's easy. You just drive for a week and you will probably be in 10 or so countries already. The real challenge is Africa and Asia. Try driving from Yemen to Pakistan. :lol:

By the end of next week, I will have been to 30 countries (not counting transits) in less than 5 years...not as much as Skyprince tho.

Meanwhile, always good to know for those traveling:


----------



## Marbur66

^^
All that stuff works on people that I call 'suckers.' I am naturally skeptical (especially while travelling), so I don't fall for that crap.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Skyprince said:


> ^^ Many ways :
> 
> 1) Always use discount airlines as possible. Am flying by Wizzair for Dubai- Budapest vv.
> Its hard to believe how cheap the fare if for 6 hour flight.
> 
> 2) I have local friends in Salalah, Zagreb and Cazin ( Bosnia ) where I can stay in their home freely. So basically I'm provided food, transport etc. ( actually it's the same way around when someone come to KL or Dubai and stay in my place )
> 
> Having local contact is very important as it considerably cut cost. And it's also very fun to have foreign guests come to visit me and stay in my house in KL :cheers:
> 
> The best way to experience a country is by living with local ppl in their house.


How do you make all these local friwends?


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Marbur66 said:


> ^^
> All that stuff works on people that I call 'suckers.' I am naturally skeptical (especially while travelling), so I don't fall for that crap.



There's a sucker born every minute.

:|


----------



## Skyline_

Svartmetall said:


> But this much time off work? Not many people could manage that no matter how cheap one can get ones travel. Either way, it's very impressive, and highly enviable.


If you think about it, this is 2014....not 1984! There are many types of work that allow you to travel the world and earn money at the same time.


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Skyline_ said:


> If you think about it, this is 2014....not 1984! There are many types of work that allow you to travel the world and earn money at the same time.



Let's see Flight Attendants, Business Execs for MNCs, agents for universities, 'travel writers', professional poker players, cruise ship workers, English Teachers... what else?

I dont travel for work so I dont know what else.


----------



## Svartmetall

Skyline_ said:


> If you think about it, this is 2014....not 1984! There are many types of work that allow you to travel the world and earn money at the same time.


Travel the world, indeed, but he is specifically choosing places to go and choosing where he stays (he says he books his trips so unless that's a slip in translation that means he actively selects his destinations). This means that it's less likely he works as a flight attendant or business exec etc like xxxriainxxx suggests. 

As a scientist I might get to travel the world, but I do so to selected conferences in selected locals, and that rarely tends to be exactly where I want to go to travel.


----------



## xxxriainxxx

xxxriainxxx said:


> Let's see Flight Attendants, Business Execs for MNCs, agents for universities, 'travel writers', professional poker players, cruise ship workers, English Teachers... what else?
> 
> I dont travel for work so I dont know what else.





Skyline_ said:


> IF you use your imagination a bit more, you wil discover many more different jobs (which are much better actually). One example: Network marketing coach. You are paid by the company to travel the world in order to give lectures and present seminars to diverse audiences. Not only you get paid to do that but you also receive extra passive income from the network of consumers that you 've created by then.



That's probably good for them... but I don't want to overwork my imagination on something that I don't really do. In the nearly 30 countries I've been to, I've never traveled out of country for work. It's all holidays. But maybe next month- if attendance to a foreign affairs related event pushes through. Oh and when I attended a conference in Korea in 2008- I just used it as a pretext to visit my fiancé. HE HE HE HE. Though I am not too keen about it doing work there. :lol:



Jonesy55 said:


> Of course it is possible, but it is unusual. How many people from 1,000 random workers in Spain do you think have been to 17 countries this year paid by their employer?
> 
> You are fortunate.


Work travel sucks. For flight attendants, they don't really even have time to see anything outside of their hotels. I've met people who's been to exotic destinations but never saw anything outside.





Skyprince said:


> Hmm am almost 30 now, and visited up to several countries each year since late 10's, so I think it's normal to accummulate nearly 50 countries so far.
> 
> How I know these friends in Croatia & Bosnia ? The Croatian guy I knew from Turkish Airlines Facebook page, I simply added him as he replied to my comment, while the Bosnian guy is this Croatian guy's friend. It's very easy nowadays to make new friendship with travel enthusiasts . And this Omani guy in Salalah I knew him in Japanese pen-pal website 10 years ago, though I've stayed in his family house during my previous Oman trips.
> 
> Next year I plan for Chile & Argentina trips... I don't know anyone in Argentina but I have a Chilean facebook girl friend and she offered me to stay in her house in Valparaiso :cheers:





Skyprince said:


> Largely Asia, Middle East, Europe. I've been to all continents so far, am glad I've reached Americas last year.


Wow, you've been to Antarctica? How was it?



Skyprince said:


> Salalah I'm coming tomorrow :cheers:
> It's the only place in the Arabian/Persian Gulf where u can experience non-stop rainy/monsoon season for 3-4 months a year ( between April and August )
> 
> In other words, it turns from a completely brown arid city into completely green city !!!
> 
> It's my first time to visit Salalah during monsoon, can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-rfZXuYXyV_Y/ThMEFs7_WaI/AAAAAAAAAGM/CYp_xFaQ8Jo/s1600/DSC_0103.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.timesofoman.com/Siteimages/MynImages/dtl_1_7_2013_14_56_52.jpg



You won't be in Oman next week are you??



Manitopiaaa said:


> I've fallen for the rosemary one (but didn't pay anything) and got my camera robbed (both in Spain). Now I make it a habit to never have anything behind me (like my wallet or camera bag) and I make direct eye contact with everyone I see. I also constantly got ripped off in Morocco (maybe paying 10 dirhams ($1) more for trinkets than normal by not receiving correct change). But I knew I was getting ripped off and figured the people needed that dollar more than me so didn't really care.
> 
> I draw the line at getting stalked. If I feel someone is following me (and it happened many times in Tangier), then not only will I call you out but I can get unusually aggressive. I had a 'tour guide' (aka random drunk) follow me for 15-20 minutes in Tangier offering his services (including showing me his Moroccan ID and pretending to be an official tour guide). When I pretended I was Portuguese he switched to slurred Spanish and pretended he could speak it too. When I told him I had already seen the Medina he pestered me with 'you're going the wrong way, let me help you for [x] dollars'. Losing a few dollars to Gypsies and street kids is one thing. Getting harassed and stalked is quite another.


In Almaty (Kazakhstan), someone tried to 'confirm' my flights for me inside the Almaty airport and then asked for Tenge. Funny because we can see the flight details on a screen anyway. Apparently, Filipinos and Asians are main targets. :lol:

In Kota Kinabalu in Malaysia, someone pretended to be a govt officer and asked me money because apparently I littered in an already dirty area outside Centrepoint Mall. Tried to take me somewhere right after I exited a money changer. I said I wasn't able to change money and I said I will try again inside the mall. So I went in and lost them and went out the other side of the mall. :lol::lol::lol:



Manitopiaaa said:


> Omg, you just friend random people on Facebook? Is this a Southeast Asia thing? That explains why I get so many friend requests from Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines and Vietnam. Had no clue what they really wanted was to couchsurf in Oklahoma :lol:
> 
> I have friends all over the world (mostly from uni) but I don't think I could ever ask to crash at their place (I do ask to grab coffee and get a free tour ). I guess I don't want to be a bother. I am staying with a super close friend and her family in Romania though. Is there a proper protocol to staying with other people? Am I supposed to buy flowers for them or take them to dinner? I offered to pay for their gasoline and food and they refused. Don't know whether I should get badgery on their hospitality or not.



I actually hosted a complete stranger I randomly met outside Manila airport while I was waiting for a cab. We became friends online and she said she's heading to KL, so I offered a free stay at my 3 bedroom provided she's not allergic to cats. We have her a free city tour and pretty much she had free meals. 

I guess it's just our culture in the Philippines to be open and be hospitable to complete strangers and that extends to Filipinos overseas. :cheers: Good thing she wasn't like a serial killer anything. :lol::lol::lol: She's from the UK.


----------



## Skyprince

Flying to Muscat, then switch plane to Salalah...
The domestic line ( 1:30 hour ) between Muscat and Salalah is famed among Omanis to have really good food :eat:

@Manitopiaaa- yeah why not befriending any random ppl on facebook ? :cheers: It has never been an issue.. i mean, u can meet any random ppl on the streets that ploy something bad against u - I think the chance for any undesirable incidents by meeting unknown ppl via net is very, very low.


----------



## Xusein

I want to visit Portland, the so-called city where young people go to retire. I think I can nab a bus return ticket for $30. Anyone ever been there to know if the hype is real?


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Xusein said:


> I want to visit Portland, the so-called city where young people go to retire. I think I can nab a bus return ticket for $30. Anyone ever been there to know if the hype is real?



I initially read Poland. Oh. Portland.


----------



## Xusein

No international travel anytime soon, but I'm new to this part of the US so I'm going to be visiting regional areas. I'd love to see the Olympic mountains and Vancouver, Canada as well.


----------



## Skyprince

xxxriainxxx said:


> Wow, you've been to Antarctica? How was it?
> 
> 
> You won't be in Oman next week are you??


I meant the inhabited continents 

Yeah am going to Oman tomorrow.


----------



## Skyline_

Skyprince said:


> @Manitopiaaa- yeah why not befriending any random ppl on facebook ? :cheers: It has never been an issue.. i mean, u can meet any random ppl on the streets that ploy something bad against u - I think the chance for any undesirable incidents by meeting unknown ppl via net is very, very low.



You Sir, are right on the money! Good people can be found everywhere, so yeah, why not befriend random people on Facebook? Especially if you want to hook up with them, as well! :lol:


----------



## melrocks50

Visiting Taiwan for 4 days in September.


----------



## tpe

Xusein said:


> I want to visit Portland, the so-called city where young people go to retire. I think I can nab a bus return ticket for $30. Anyone ever been there to know if the hype is real?


I've been to Portland a number of times, even before the hipster makeover. Still have a couple of friends there -- reminds me that a visit is long overdue.

It's a city with some really beautiful parks and gardens. And as the home of Powell's Books, a visit to the flagship store is a delight (if you are a bibliophile).

You can also find great restaurants and breweries, btw. 

Outside the city itself, consider a visit to Opal Creek in the Willamette National Forest area.


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Skyprince said:


> I meant the inhabited continents
> 
> Yeah am going to Oman tomorrow.


If you are going to Chile and Argentina, why not just hop on a boat to the Antarctic? 

Hahaha see you if you are in Muscat on the 29th.  

My digs while in Muscat for 3 days:











:dj:


----------



## Skyprince

^^ Antarctic -that's a good idea. 

Anyway, welcome to Oman ( and Middle East , I guess it's ur first time ? ) . Oman is heaven, enjoy. From Muscat don't miss to make a day trip to Nizwa & Jebel Akhdar ( green Mountain ).

Oman to me is the best country to live in the world. It is a relatively wealthy country but it does not suffer from overly competitive job market as its Gulf neighbours. 

I definitely prefer to live in Muscat than in Dubai :cheers:

I will not be in Muscat, but why don't u come to Salalah ? Just grab cheap flight from Muscat to Salalah.
We can meet up in Salalah coz I will be there from today till 31st.


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Skyprince said:


> ^^ Antarctic -that's a good idea.
> 
> Anyway, welcome to Oman ( and Middle East , I guess it's ur first time ? ) . Oman is heaven, enjoy. From Muscat don't miss to make a day trip to Nizwa & Jebel Akhdar ( green Mountain ).
> 
> Oman to me is the best country to live in the world. It is a relatively wealthy country but it does not suffer from overly competitive job market as its Gulf neighbours.
> 
> I definitely prefer to live in Muscat than in Dubai :cheers:
> 
> I will not be in Muscat, but why don't u come to Salalah ? Just grab cheap flight from Muscat to Salalah.
> We can meet up in Salalah coz I will be there from today till 31st.


I've been through Doha quite a few times... I don't really have plans in Muscat so will see how much time I have to do anything. I'll check out Nizwa & Jebel. Anything else I can do in Muscat like half day trips around? Or maybe a cruise??


----------



## Rumors

Xusein said:


> No international travel anytime soon, but I'm new to this part of the US so I'm going to be visiting regional areas. I'd love to see the Olympic mountains and Vancouver, Canada as well.


Vancouver is beautiful.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Xusein said:


> I want to visit Portland, the so-called city where young people go to retire. I think I can nab a bus return ticket for $30. Anyone ever been there to know if the hype is real?


It's not really a tourist destination but more of a nice place to live. For $30 though, it's a steal imo. International Rose Test Garden is great and the neighborhoods are lively. Too bad you won't be able to check out the wineyards or Multnomah Falls though :/ How long are you in Seattle? Definitely check out Vancouver. I wouldn't leave Seattle without a visit to Vancouver. Not only is airfare ridiculously expensive to the PACNW, but flying to Canada is even more expensive. So take full advantage of train and bus links to visit Vancouver. Victoria is also nice but I think the ferries are overpriced tbh. And if possible check out Olympic National Forest, the only rainforest in North America (in terms of rainfall, not temperature)


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Skyline_ said:


> You Sir, are right on the money! Good people can be found everywhere, so yeah, why not befriend random people on Facebook? Especially if you want to hook up with them, as well! :lol:


Maybe I'm more averse towards rejection. I don't really request people unless I know them decently. It might be an American thing though :dunno: Stranger danger and all that jazz


----------



## Manitopiaaa

xxxriainxxx said:


> In Almaty (Kazakhstan), someone tried to 'confirm' my flights for me inside the Almaty airport and then asked for Tenge. Funny because we can see the flight details on a screen anyway. Apparently, Filipinos and Asians are main targets. :lol:


Airports are the worst because everyone has a false sense of security. I had a friend who took a nap in a Fiji airport (idk which one, Suva/Nadi, etc). She tied her purse around her hand so that if anyone tried to steal from her, they'd pull the purse and she'd wake up. In one hour, 2 people tried to rob her. That's just insane.

In the US, petty theft is rare. We have the luxury of only worrying about violent crime :lol: Whereas in Spain or Fiji you'd get fine for stealing a camera or purse, in the US you'd get years behind bars. Definitely changes the calculus for pickpockets.


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Manitopiaaa said:


> Airports are the worst because everyone has a false sense of security. I had a friend who took a nap in a Fiji airport (idk which one, Suva/Nadi, etc). She tied her purse around her hand so that if anyone tried to steal from her, they'd pull the purse and she'd wake up. In one hour, 2 people tried to rob her. That's just insane.
> 
> In the US, petty theft is rare. We have the luxury of only worrying about violent crime :lol: Whereas in Spain or Fiji you'd get fine for stealing a camera or purse, in the US you'd get years behind bars. Definitely changes the calculus for pickpockets.


:yes:

I can't sleep at airports unless someone else is watching as well. Otherwise will just check in at a lounge (which is dreadfully overpriced too). Will ask my friends in Fiji about that lol. Had some plans of visiting there but couldn't bring myself to doing it - too far... and too expensive when we have our own beaches in the Philippines and close by.


----------



## Skyprince

In Salalah, the 2nd largest city in Oman now.

Again, extremely impressed by Oman, and confirms that Oman is definitely the No 1 country I want to live in the world.

Salalah is a city of only 180 000 ppl but it feels so huggggggge !!!! Several huge malls, so many supermarkets and abundant commercial areas all over bustling past midnight ! So many good restaurants that serve various international cuisines the number seems just endless and eating in hotels is part of locaI culture. 

The standard of living in Oman should be the highest in the world !!!! Even better than what I saw in UAE !! I cannot name any single country where its citizens live better than Omanis. I guess vast majority of Omanis in Salalah live in big luxurious villas !!! All my Omani friends houses I visited in Salalah and Muscat are extremely huge with the most beautiful interior you can ever imagine !!! House sizes in Oman give an impression that vast majority of Omanis are very wealthy :cheers: Absolutely amazing :cheers:

Omanis are very friendly people in general. Dont get surprised when many random Omanis come to talk with u when u walk by. Most Omanis speak good English at least, communicqtion is very easy.

Unlike its Gulf neighbours, Oman has relatively rugged landscape and is deemed the most balanced country in GCC due to its combination of relatively wealty economy, rugged landscape and originality where most of population are made of locals, not expats.

So many great things I want to describe about Oman :cheers: Its definitely a must visit country to anyone who can afford it !!


----------



## Svartmetall

Not only do I envy your ability to travel everywhere, but I also wish I saw the world in superlatives.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Is Salalah safe for Westerners? Maybe my memory is wrong but that's the city that's like a few km from the dangerous parts of Yemen, no?


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Eid Mubarak from the Emirates! Heading to Muscat tomorrow night.


----------



## Skyprince

Manitopiaaa said:


> Is Salalah safe for Westerners? Maybe my memory is wrong but that's the city that's like a few km from the dangerous parts of Yemen, no?


Extremely safe in Salalah. Oman is probably the country with lowest crime rate ive been. Its about 150 km from Yemen border, but its opposite story across border. Its incredible the difference across border, u got the most luxurious ultra high quality of life in one side vs the poorest country in Arabia in another side


----------



## AltinD

Omani's villas are better looking than Emirati's ones, I observed


----------



## Skyprince

AltinD said:


> Omani's villas are better looking than Emirati's ones, I observed


Totally agree. On paper Emiratis seem to have better lives than Omanis but reality can be opposite. The villas I saw in Muscat and Salalah are more impressive looking and of bigger sized than those I saw in Abu Dhabi and Al Ain . If u have car its much easier to move around in Oman due to its lower population density.

Today i visited several places around Salalah including several springs like Ain Hamran, Wadi Darbat which are surrounded by spectacular green mountains and savanna like grassland,, wow this region of Oman really feel like mini Malaysia this period of the year. Its alot greener than what I expected


----------



## Skyprince

Today in Salalah .
This is what I wear most of time in Oman. 
In my Omani friend's house.


----------



## Kutsuit

Skyprince said:


> Today in Salalah .
> This is what I wear most of time in Oman.
> In my Omani friend's house.


Looking good, Skyprince.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Leaving for London tomorrow and then will be going to Latvia and Romania before settling down in Italy for the next year. So I'll be on hiatus for the next few months :colgate: Here I come Europe!


----------



## weird

Any tip for Bulgaria any? Either nice place or food to have. I will be with locals but they have their own tastes.


----------



## tpe

weird said:


> Any tip for Bulgaria any? Either nice place or food to have. I will be with locals but they have their own tastes.


Three that I can recommend in Sofia:

http://skarabar.com/index.html

https://teahousesofia.com/

http://horoteka.bg/enindex.php?lang=en


----------



## Virtuoso

Oman is probably the best retreat type vacation spot you can go to in EMEA IMO, not a place you will see a lot of action though


----------



## weird

tpe said:


> Three that I can recommend in Sofia:
> 
> http://skarabar.com/index.html
> 
> https://teahousesofia.com/
> 
> http://horoteka.bg/enindex.php?lang=en


Great. I will take a look :cheers:

TY!


----------



## tpe

weird said:


> Great. I will take a look :cheers:
> 
> TY!



NP. It just happened that 4 friends from Paris are visiting Romania (specifically Transylvania), Bulgaria, and Greece this August. They asked me for some recommendations, so I was quite ready when you posted your question.


----------



## weird

Nice to know since I will head Romania surely too this year and maybe, Greece too.

So do your homework!! :lol: jk


----------



## tpe

weird said:


> Nice to know since I will head Romania surely too this year and maybe, Greece too.
> 
> So do your homework!! :lol: jk


I've already given them a list. You are certainly welcome to it when the time comes.

I have a number of Romanian friends here in NYC, and the Paris guys will actually stay for a few days in one the old family homes in Transylvania... 

I do think there is a distinct advantage knowing local people wherever you visit. So it doesn't hurt that you will be with locals in Bulgaria.


----------



## Skyprince

With my Greek uncle, Mr. Stelios in Lyccabetus Hill, Athens 

Athens is blessed with two great places to view the entire city, right from the centre !!- this hill and also Acropolis


----------



## Skyline_

Greek uncle? I didn't see that coming!


----------



## weird

I have been checking some threads about Albania and it looks great. Also, I do not need a visa to go there, which is quite encouraging.

Has anybody been there? Is it worth it?


----------



## tpe

I have been to the coast, naturally.

Yes, I know someone in NYC who is from there. 

You find everyone from everywhere over here. Not always a good thing, BTW.


----------



## Marbur66

Skyprince said:


> With my Greek uncle, Mr. Stelios in Lyccabetus Hill, Athens
> 
> Athens is blessed with two great places to view the entire city, right from the centre !!- this hill and also Acropolis


I've yet to hear anyone who travelled there say that Athens is nice. If I ever go to Greece, it will be the beautiful islands. Most people consider Athens to be a dirty city, at least compared to other European capitals.


----------



## weird

tpe said:


> I have been to the coast, naturally.
> 
> Yes, I know someone in NYC who is from there.
> 
> You find everyone from everywhere over here. Not always a good thing, BTW.


Yes, specially the beaches look nice since they are pretty untouched. Tirana looks interesting but I don't know about any other city which is worth some time, that's why I've asked. However, I cannot go there in the next months.. it was more a curiosity thing 

The good thing of meeting people from all over the world is that you can get to discover more and more things about those countries, which is nice once you travel there


----------



## Skyprince

Today will be my first time using Dubai World Central Airport, or Al-Maktoum Airport. 

By its name one can immediately realize how ambitious, progressive and advanced Dubai is :cheers: Dubai really inspire me a lot and to me it's an honour to use an airport that aspire to be the World Central hub :cheers: 

About 40 km from downtown Dubai, though


----------



## musiccity

Okay well travel daydream talk....

I have always had a fascination and love for the Baltic countries. Recently, I have discovered Jurmala (on Google Street View ). Such a beautiful city with dense groves of pine trees, sandy beaches, and beautiful turn of the century summer villas. 



Anybody been there?


----------



## Jonesy55

AltinD said:


> There might be places and towns of interest, history wise, with castles and roman/greek ruins.
> 
> As for the (south) costs it would certainly be interested to visit, but we Albanians are to hard on ourselves, and apart the nationalistic people looking to promote, many would actually complain about having to pay too much for too little and how the Greek island are a much better alternative, offering you a much better coast, a much better service for a comparable price.


Gjirokastra and Berat look like interesting towns to visit, and apparently the journey on the mountain road to Theth is interesting if you like dicing with death!


----------



## weird

musiccity said:


> Okay well travel daydream talk....
> 
> I have always had a fascination and love for the Baltic countries. Recently, I have discovered Jurmala (on Google Street View ). Such a beautiful city with dense groves of pine trees, sandy beaches, and beautiful turn of the century summer villas.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody been there?


Yes, I have been and I'm going again in 9 days after hitting Bulgaria tomorrow :banana:

The area is pretty interesting and generally, people are quite warm. But regarding hitting the beach.. just no. The Baltic Sea is not so appealing and it is not so inviting to swim in its waters. It looks a bit gloomy.

The best one is Estonia, and also the most developed of the three and the one in which people are warmer. Tallinn is a nice city but probably the most interesting place in the country is Tartu, close to the border with Russia.

Latvia is not a bad one either. Riga is an interesting city and, even though is not as charming as Tallinn is, it is worth a trip for sure. The rest of the country is most likely avoidable for a tourist who want to see monuments, but if you are into discovering other things, you will have a blast. It has the most beautiful girls in the area 

Finally, Lithuania lacks interest for a tourist, with the sole exception of Vilnius I think (and the worst out of the three capitals). Kaunas is a soviet industrial city with the best basketball team in the region (do not trust people in Vilnius.. Zalgiris is better than Lietuvos Rytas!)


----------



## Geborgenheit

musiccity said:


> I have always had a fascination and love for the Baltic countries. Recently, I have discovered Jurmala (on Google Street View ). Such a beautiful city with dense groves of pine trees, sandy beaches, and beautiful turn of the century summer villas.


Jūrmala is very close to Riga and you can go there by train from the central station. Majori is the centre of the city with Jomas street, a nice pedestrian zone. In Lielupe in the eastern part of Jūrmala, there is a gay beach.


----------



## Skyline_

Geborgenheit said:


> Jūrmala is very close to Riga and you can go there by train from the central station. Majori is the centre of the city with Jomas street, a nice pedestrian zone. In Lielupe in the eastern part of Jūrmala, there is a gay beach.


So, is there a beach for me? (only slim pale blondes/redheads) ? :cheers:


----------



## Geborgenheit

^^
Go Blonde festival has happened at the Majori beach.


----------



## Czas na Żywiec

musiccity said:


> Okay well travel daydream talk....
> 
> I have always had a fascination and love for the Baltic countries. Recently, I have discovered Jurmala (on Google Street View ). Such a beautiful city with dense groves of pine trees, sandy beaches, and beautiful turn of the century summer villas.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody been there?


I just came back from a trip through all three Baltic states and I had a fantastic time. I was also in Jurmala and can confirm, it's beautiful. The wooden villas are very nice and the area overall is very nicely maintained. I just came back to work after a month so am a bit busy but when I make the photo thread on SSC I'll make sure to post a link here.


----------



## Czas na Żywiec

weird said:


> Yes, I have been and I'm going again in 9 days after hitting Bulgaria tomorrow :banana:
> 
> The area is pretty interesting and generally, people are quite warm. But regarding hitting the beach.. just no. The Baltic Sea is not so appealing and it is not so inviting to swim in its waters. It looks a bit gloomy.
> 
> The best one is Estonia, and also the most developed of the three and the one in which people are warmer. Tallinn is a nice city but probably the most interesting place in the country is Tartu, close to the border with Russia.
> 
> Latvia is not a bad one either. Riga is an interesting city and, even though is not as charming as Tallinn is, it is worth a trip for sure. The rest of the country is most likely avoidable for a tourist who want to see monuments, but if you are into discovering other things, you will have a blast. It has the most beautiful girls in the area
> 
> Finally, Lithuania lacks interest for a tourist, with the sole exception of Vilnius I think (and the worst out of the three capitals). Kaunas is a soviet industrial city with the best basketball team in the region (do not trust people in Vilnius.. Zalgiris is better than Lietuvos Rytas!)


It's a matter of what you're used to. I've to the Baltic many times at the Polish seaside so for me it was familiar. For you as a Spanaird it's probably also cold and gloomy but yes, if you are used to the Mediterranean/Atlanic/Aegean it can seem not so appealing. p The town of Jumala itself though is very beautiful and only a 30 min. train ride from Riga's main station.

Actually out of all three Baltic capitals Riga impressed me the least. The old town is nice but it didn't make as big as an impression on me as I expected. A lot of it was due to the fact that half of it was under scaffolding/renovation so really it's unfair to judge it for that but the areas that were esentialy renovated it still didn't quite do it for me. And I really wasn't a fan of this huge black monolithic block next to the very beautiful town hall. (I'm an architect so I tend to judge more harshly p) I was actually more impressed by Central Riga/the Art Nouveau Quarter than the old town to be honest. It's still nice regardless so nothing against it. 

Vilnius I enjoyed very much and was nicer than I expected. But the two cities are completely different and really shouldn't be compared. (Vilnius felt very central European while Riga I really felt the German influence) The scale of the buildings, the layout of the old towns, etc. are very different. I didn't tour Kaunus, just saw it from the windows of my bus but it felt very communist/industrial as we were driving through the center. But I wouldn't write off the rest of Lithuania, I also managed to visit Trakai and the gothic castle on the island is very beautiful. Not just the castle itself but the town with the colorful wooden homes along the main street going towards the castle. The coast I heard is also very nice (including the Curonian Spit which I didn't visit but will do so in the future).

Tallinn is awesome and I think my favorite out of the three but it's a veeery close tie with Vilnius. Again, completely different cities and I'm not comparing them piece by piece, just how I felt walking around.

Anyway, for those who haven't been just go to all three and you're guaranteed to have a nice time.


----------



## musiccity

Czas na Żywiec;116443681 said:


> I just came back from a trip through all three Baltic states and I had a fantastic time. I was also in Jurmala and can confirm, it's beautiful. The wooden villas are very nice and the area overall is very nicely maintained. I just came back to work after a month so am a bit busy but when I make the photo thread on SSC I'll make sure to post a link here.


Please do! I really love the Baltic countries


I like the architecture (especially in Estonia), and the landscapes with the rolling hills, charming villages, and cozy beaches. I also really like the pine forests there, they look whimsical and magical, like they are inhabited by pixies and gnomes. lol


----------



## Marbur66

musiccity said:


> I like the architecture (especially in Estonia), and the landscapes with the rolling hills, charming villages, and cozy beaches. I also really like the pine forests there, they look whimsical and magical, *like they are inhabited by pixies and gnomes*. lol


That's because they are. Also, ogres and dragons aplenty.


----------



## musiccity

No but forreal, this is Lahemaa National Park in Estonia. It looks like a fairy tale forest


Coastal pine forest, Lahemaa National Park by Niall Corbet, on Flickr


----------



## Marbur66

^^

Beautiful. I love going out into nature. :cheers:


----------



## musiccity

Also,

Kuldiga, Latvia looks devilishly charming!


Kuldiga (Latvia) - 1 by EDEN - European Destinations of Excellence, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity

Also devilishly charming, Tallinn! (courtesy of Nightsky)


----------



## tpe

I liked especially the historic core of Tallinn. But the modern part was also interesting.


----------



## musiccity

So you've visited Tallinn? What did you think of the city?


It's one of my favorite cities in the World! (Though I've never actually been there :S )


----------



## tpe

musiccity said:


> So you've visited Tallinn? What did you think of the city?
> 
> 
> It's one of my favorite cities in the World! (Though I've never actually been there :S )


I have visited these countries because a good friend in Chicago used to work for Raffles and he liked bringing us there while he went about some work-related things.

The central core is surprisingly well-preserved, dating from the days of Hansa. But as I said, the modern part is also worth visiting.

I think you should plan visiting the city then. I don't think it's particularly difficult. And from what I remember, it wasn't especially expensive. Well, compared to places like Stockholm and Helsinki and Oslo, that is.

I also seem to remember a LOT of students when I was there... I think coming from the neighboring countries/regions...


----------



## musiccity

Actually the whole Nordic/Baltic region, along with Southern Africa, are the two regions in the world I really want to see!

Helsinki, Stockholm, and Riga are huge on my list too! Especially Stockholm, that is a dream city for me.


----------



## tpe

You should keep an open mind, especially when it comes to places you may not know right now. I would not dismiss North Africa. Fez, Marrakech, and Tunis are amazing places. One of the most prominent gay collectors here in NYC has an place in the Medina of Fez, and it is straight out of the 1001 Nights.

I have been lucky enough to see a place that very few people here in the US get to go and see nowadays -- the Roman ruins of Leptis Magna in Libya. It was amazing.


----------



## siamu maharaj

tpe said:


> Understood.
> 
> But this is indeed a common stereotype: blandness -- as if NA cities were all skyscrapers encircled by suburbia.
> 
> Many small cities and towns in NA each have a distinctive feel about them, while sharing common traits typical of what you see in many 19th century towns in Europe. Styles tend to match the places of origin of immigrant populations. Thus, you see gigantic Polish churches from Chicago to Winona. And you see rooflines in Minnesota similar to what you see in the upper reaches of Norway in the 19th century.
> 
> Here are a few cities and towns I've visited all around the USA. I can assure you that they all looked and felt quite different from each other. They are also geographically spread out. For a relatively large country, you can't expect one overall look and feel.
> 
> Marblehead, MA
> 
> Marblehead, MA by renzodionigi, on Flickr
> 
> Galena, IL
> 
> IMG_2769 by kettlemoraine, on Flickr
> 
> Charleston SC
> 
> Church Street by David Arbogast, on Flickr
> 
> Sheridan WY
> 
> Historic Sheridan Main Street District by PreservationNation, on Flickr
> 
> Portland OR
> 
> Portlandia! by Christopher.Michel, on Flickr


I regret not visiting a lot of such towns when in the US. Once though, somewhere between New York and Ohio, I stopped for food and just discovered such a small town. It was some Dutch or soemthing. Pretty quaint little town, but was beautiful. I only ever stopped twice in such towns (one in Ohio and another on Ohio or Virginia), and really should've done it more.

Discovering America by car is really great. Unfortunately, I am pretty conservative when it comes to trying different food, but if you are one, you discover tons of food in oldish restaurants.


----------



## tpe

siamu maharaj said:


> I regret not visiting a lot of such towns when in the US. Once though, somewhere between New York and Ohio, I stopped for food and just discovered such a small town. It was some Dutch or soemthing. Pretty quaint little town, but was beautiful. I only ever stopped twice in such towns (one in Ohio and another on Ohio or Virginia), and really should've done it more.
> 
> Discovering America by car is really great. Unfortunately, I am pretty conservative when it comes to trying different food, but if you are one, you discover tons of food in oldish restaurants.



Indeed, highlights of such road trips would be discovering quaint local places to eat. You can get some really interesting local/regional stuff from some of the "oddest" places, although I do understand problems arising from dietary restrictions. With some local specialties, it's hard to know sometimes what you are really eating.

There was a small town in Wyoming that I especially remember for a particular breakfast dish which I tried. Can't remember the name of the town right now, but it was a small old world diner with just counter seating and one or 2 small tables. I ordered a form of uncured pork "bacon" which was really good.

We usually made an impression with the locals. In the towns that are not tourist destinations like the one above, it was rather quaint to have an Austrian, a North German, 2 French guys, an Israeli AND a Palestinian, someone from Finland, one from the UK, a guy from Hong Kong, PLUS a Yankee New Yorker/Chicagoan (me) all in a row in this nameless diner full of locals having breakfast.

An even larger and more international group did the whole scenic tour from Vancouver to Calgary in Alberta, and up to Jasper via Banff. It was an AMAZING trip, most especially because of the company.

Addendum: I also remember the great steak place we went to in Sheridan WY. I should try to look it up, if just to remember...


----------



## DanielFigFoz

I think in some ways I would rather go to small towns like those than any American big.city, that is the type of America that is both looked down on and idolised at the same time here, going to see what it is really like is something I hope to do one day. Not saying by any means that large American cities aren't interesting, but I think I'd know more what to expect.


----------



## siamu maharaj

tpe said:


> Indeed, highlights of such road trips would be discovering quaint local places to eat. You can get some really interesting local/regional stuff from some of the "oddest" places, although I do understand problems arising from dietary restrictions. With some local specialties, it's hard to know sometimes what you are really eating.
> 
> There was a small town in Wyoming that I especially remember for a particular breakfast dish which I tried. Can't remember the name of the town right now, but it was a small old world diner with just counter seating and one or 2 small tables. I ordered a form of uncured pork "bacon" which was really good.
> 
> We usually made an impression with the locals. In the towns that are not tourist destinations like the one above, it was rather quaint to have an Austrian, a North German, 2 French guys, an Israeli AND a Palestinian, someone from Finland, one from the UK, a guy from Hong Kong, PLUS a Yankee New Yorker/Chicagoan (me) all in a row in this nameless diner full of locals having breakfast.
> 
> An even larger and more international group did the whole scenic tour from Vancouver to Calgary in Alberta, and up to Jasper via Banff. It was an AMAZING trip, most especially because of the company.
> 
> Addendum: I also remember the great steak place we went to in Sheridan WY. I should try to look it up, if just to remember...


Another interesting thing to find are mom and pop "museums". And in a bit largish towns - inns. NEver stayed in one, but if I ever go back, I definitely would. 

The most interesting thing I found when going thru a town on LAke Erie was a Tim Hortons though. It was early morning too, so I had coffee anyway. It was so out of place, I just had to go.


----------



## isaidso

siamu maharaj said:


> Wow. This is the first time I've ever felt like visiting a Canadian city.


An insult and compliment all rolled into one sentence. I guess we'll take the few bones you throw our way. :lol:


----------



## isaidso

BlurredLines said:


> I always thought Quebec looked like any other generic North American city, I guess I never really knew a lot about it. It's actually really beautiful, much like some european cities.


I've lived in both Europe and north America (I'm originally a Londoner). There's a lot of beauty in north American cities, both old and new. People too often assume if it's post WW2 that it's unattractive or they focus only on the tired NA stereotypes of freeways and big box stores.

The old sections of Mexico City, Montreal, Boston, Quebec City, Philadelphia, San Francisco, Toronto, New York, etc. are indeed very pretty. What I love about north American cities is they also offer modern sections that are often quite spectacular. People are far too dismissive of cities on this continent. 

If you found QC attractive, you'd likely find tons of other cities in Canada/US worth a visit. QC is hardly the only gem of a city here. That said, here's another QC photo:


*Quebec City in summer*


Le Château Frontenac, Québec by Jose-manuel Boissinot, on Flickr


----------



## siamu maharaj

isaidso said:


> An insult and compliment all rolled into one sentence. I guess we'll take the few bones you throw our way. :lol:


Why an insult? I certainly didn't mean it that way. I don't see any charm in visiting most NA cities, they are almost carbon copies of each other. Same reason I would never visit Dallas or Houston or St Louis (except for the arch, maybe). Quebec City does look totally different. FWIW, I would totally love to visit small towns in Eastern Canada and obviously would love to travel in North Canada. But cities like Toronto or Montreal? Meh, not interested at all. Esp. Toronto. Unless a NA city provides something very very unique, I don't care.


----------



## isaidso

siamu maharaj said:


> Why an insult? I certainly didn't mean it that way.


It's ok. We all find interest and beauty in different places. I'm a bit surprised that Montreal doesn't interest you however. Most people who go there are quite bowled over by it. Along with New York and Toronto, it's one of my favourite cities on the planet. Alot of globe trotters put Montreal right at the top of their lists. There's something special about that place.

Some cities like Paris are instantly spectacular, but the longer I stay there the less interesting I find it. When the beauty becomes background you start scratching below the surface..... and everything becomes all too predictable. Toronto is one of those cities that works in reverse. It's beauty and charms aren't readily apparent, but the more time I spend here the more fascinated I become with it. I hated Toronto the first few times I came here. Now I couldn't imagine living anywhere else. Toronto is a clusterf*ck and jarring, but that's what makes it endlessly interesting to me. I've never ever had a boring moment in Toronto. 

The closest analogy I can make: you notice Paris in the club, but you marry Toronto.


----------



## siamu maharaj

isaidso said:


> It's ok. We all find interest and beauty in different places. I'm a bit surprised that Montreal doesn't interest you however. Most people who go there are quite bowled over by it. Along with New York and Toronto, it's one my favourite cities on the planet. Alot of globe trotters put Montreal right at the top of their lists. There's something special about that place.


Well probably because I don't know much about the city. I just assumed Montreal is a French-speaking Toronto.


----------



## isaidso

siamu maharaj said:


> Well probably because I don't know much about the city. I just assumed Montreal is a French-speaking Toronto.


An American I chat with on another board described Montreal as 'French Brooklyn' and it's the best description I've ever come across. Montreal has a very different vibe than Toronto.


----------



## isaidso

Montreal does row houses very well imo:


An old Duplex HDR par David Giral, sur Flickr


Montréal, 10 juin 2009. Les 318-330, rue Sherbrooke Est. par DubyDub2009, sur Flickr


Montréal, Plateau-Mont-Royal par Coyolicatzin, sur Flickr


The majestic houses on Avenue Laval HDR par David Giral, sur Flickr


----------



## siamu maharaj

The last pic, it reminds me of Chicago, really beautiful.


----------



## Inconfidente

tpe said:


> Understood.
> 
> But this is indeed a common stereotype: blandness -- as if NA cities were all skyscrapers encircled by suburbia.
> 
> Many small cities and towns in NA each have a distinctive feel about them, while sharing common traits typical of what you see in many 19th century towns in Europe. Styles tend to match the places of origin of immigrant populations. Thus, you see gigantic Polish churches from Chicago to Winona. And you see rooflines in Minnesota similar to what you see in the upper reaches of Norway in the 19th century.
> 
> Here are a few cities and towns I've visited all around the USA. I can assure you that they all looked and felt quite different from each other. They are also geographically spread out. For a relatively large country, you can't expect one overall look and feel.
> 
> Marblehead, MA
> 
> Marblehead, MA by renzodionigi, on Flickr
> 
> Galena, IL
> 
> IMG_2769 by kettlemoraine, on Flickr
> 
> Charleston SC
> 
> Church Street by David Arbogast, on Flickr
> 
> Sheridan WY
> 
> Historic Sheridan Main Street District by PreservationNation, on Flickr
> 
> Portland OR
> 
> Portlandia! by Christopher.Michel, on Flickr


Wow! That's a very European look.


----------



## musiccity

No, I think it's very North American.


----------



## musiccity

And you can't forget the sultry charm of small, Southern towns

Oxford, MS


Downtown Oxford, Mississippi by OxfordPhotoWorks, on Flickr


Canton, MS


Canton Street Party by Mr Jan, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

siamu maharaj said:


> The last pic, it reminds me of Chicago, really beautiful.


NA cities that were already large by 1930 have lots of buildings like this. It's no coincidence that Quebec City, Montreal, New York, Boston, and Chicago have a large inventory of grand architecture. How much a city has (and how elaborate it is) depends on how large (and how wealthy) these cities were back then.

Where Montreal and Quebec City differs from the old quarters of other NA cities is that the influences were largely French, not English or Spanish. That said, there's lots of anglo influences in Montreal and Quebec City as well. New France fell after all.


----------



## isaidso

musiccity said:


> No, I think it's very North American.


Agree. 19th century NA architecture is rooted in Europe as demographically we were largely of European stock back then. This type of architecture is very much a product of who were are as a people and the era in which it was built. It's common all over NA and forms the back drop for countless cities and towns across the continent. Over time this architecture/aesthetic shifted or morphed. 

Canadian Chateau Style is an example of that. It took a French architecture and transformed it into something else: a cross between French Renaissance and the north American skyscraper. All of Canada's grand railway hotels are done in 'Canadian Chateau Style': the Chateau Frontenac, Banff Springs, Royal York (124m tall), Chateau Laurier (featured below), etc. Another Canadian manifestation of French Renaissance can be found in the Supreme Court Building.

To outsiders, they see it as European. To north Americans, this architecture is part of our built form.

*Chateau Laurier, Ottawa*









*Supreme Court, Ottawa*


----------



## tk780

isaidso said:


> NA cities that were already large by 1930 have lots of buildings like this. It's no coincidence that Quebec City, Montreal, New York, Boston, and Chicago have a large inventory of grand architecture. How much a city has (and how elaborate it is) depends on how large (and how wealthy) these cities were back then.
> 
> Where Montreal and Quebec City differs from the old quarters of other NA cities is that the influences were largely French, not English or Spanish. That said, there's lots of anglo influences in Montreal and Quebec City as well. New France fell after all.


Funny thing is that those "grand" inner city neighbourhoods resemble German cities much more than French or British cities in layout and feel, IMO.


----------



## Inconfidente

musiccity said:


> No, I think it's very North American.


I mean that compared to most of North America they are very European. At least Marblehead and Portland in these pictures. A very North American city for me has much wider streets, parking areas everywhere, loads of open spaces and much newer and basic architecture.


----------



## musiccity

Bitch stfu we have just thoroughly explained how those are incorrect and tired stereotypes of N. America.


Do we need to explain it in a different language?


----------



## Jonesy55

isaidso said:


> Montreal does row houses very well imo:
> 
> 
> An old Duplex HDR par David Giral, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Montréal, 10 juin 2009. Les 318-330, rue Sherbrooke Est. par DubyDub2009, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Montréal, Plateau-Mont-Royal par Coyolicatzin, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> The majestic houses on Avenue Laval HDR par David Giral, sur Flickr


Lovely! How much would one of those cost me?


----------



## Inconfidente

musiccity said:


> Bitch stfu we have just thoroughly explained how those are incorrect and tired stereotypes of N. America.
> 
> 
> Do we need to explain it in a different language?


You're stressing yourself for nothing. We just have different views. It won't ruin your life. :chill:


----------



## Inconfidente

And BTW you're not entitled to demand anyone to stfu. Get real.


----------



## isaidso

tk780 said:


> Funny thing is that those "grand" inner city neighbourhoods resemble German cities much more than French or British cities in layout and feel, IMO.


Maybe if you mix French, English, and Canadian together you get German. :colgate:


----------



## isaidso

Inconfidente said:


> A very North American city for me has much wider streets, parking areas everywhere, loads of open spaces and much newer and basic architecture.


What you're describing is very much *post war* north American urban planning. Before the war, the typical north American town/city looked like the 'old towns' depicted in this thread. Today, urban planning in many north American cities is moving away from wide streets and parking to high density built around transit... with modern architecture however.


----------



## Inconfidente

isaidso said:


> What you're describing is very much *post war* north American urban planning. Before the war, the typical north American town/city looked like the 'old towns' depicted in this thread. Today, urban planning in many north American cities is moving away from wide streets and parking to high density built around transit... with modern architecture however.


Which type is more common today?


----------



## isaidso

^^ It varies greatly from city to city. Cities and towns that didn't grow very fast after the war predictably didn't see a lot of new construction. Most of their building stock would be pre-war. Cities and towns that boomed after the war still have their old building stock, but all new growth would have been typical north American suburban sprawl. What proportion is of this type and what proportion is the old style depends on how much a city grew post 1945. 

Another factor is 'urban renewal'. In the 60s, 70s, and 80s north American cities viewed pre-war architecture as obsolete and demolished their old building stock. Some cities destroyed almost all of it while others like Montreal came out of that dark period relatively well only losing perhaps half of it. Today, people regret what was lost and we go to great lengths to preserve and restore what's left.



Jonesy55 said:


> Lovely! How much would one of those cost me?


Montreal used to be dirt cheap, but I think prices have quadrupled since 1990. $1.3 million? Back in the 90s you could probably have nabbed one for $300,000. 

A lot of these 3 floor row houses have been converted to condos, 1 on each floor. People buy a floor for $350,000. These row houses go back quite a bit so you still end up with quite a spacious unit. I rented one back in 1991 for $660/month. I had a fireplace in my bedroom, columns, and cherubs on my ceiling.


----------



## weird

I loved Bulgaria. Sofia is a really interesting city and the rest of the country looks nice as well. It really changed my impressions for the better.

:master:


----------



## Skyprince

weird said:


> I loved Bulgaria. Sofia is a really interesting city and the rest of the country looks nice as well. It really changed my impressions for the better.
> 
> :master:


Im now in Croatia. Wow. What an interesting place ( at least in Summer ).
I think many locations in Eastern Europe look more flashy and sparkling compared to Western Europe largely due to relative newness

Spent 3 days in Bosnia , what a spectacular country it is ( again, at least in Summer ) . House size is huge compared to what I saw in Western Europe


----------



## DanielFigFoz

I went to Oxford earlier, I literally translated what a leaflet said in Portuguese:



> To open on top of buses of female tourists usable in Portuguese include to headphones. To catch buses (misspelt) there are 19 stop in oxford available the everyday in city of oxford. The first bus (misspelt) will go by around the 9:30 to (misspelt) university and college of oxford. The buses of the female tourists are famous universities and colleges.


----------



## Skyprince

Budapest  

One of the most beautiful big cities in the world. Impressive. 

Outside some parts of London, never seen such good density of Asian restaurants in Europe. I think quite many Hungarians are fond of Asian cuisines.

Hungarian language is strangely interesting. Heard it is almost not related to any other languages.


----------



## kalinka?

Had alot of theives and other scum/suspicious folk in Budapest when i was there, how is the situation now? I felt a little unsafe there comparing to western Europe.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Skyprince said:


> Budapest
> 
> One of the most beautiful big cities in the world. Impressive.
> 
> Outside some parts of London, never seen such good density of Asian restaurants in Europe. I think quite many Hungarians are fond of Asian cuisines.
> 
> Hungarian language is strangely interesting. Heard it is almost not related to any other languages.


Probaby Finnish.


----------



## Skyprince

kalinka? said:


> Had alot of theives and other scum/suspicious folk in Budapest when i was there, how is the situation now? I felt a little unsafe there comparing to western Europe.


I think still the same.

Several guys offering/selling marijuana in Keleti station and one girl offered free sex nearby Nyugeti station :nuts:

Two cases where English-speaking scums appraoched me explaining the financial and health trouble they are in

Just outside all money changers I went to in Budapest, there were men offering better rates

All happened in the short 2 days in Budapest.

That said looking at murder rate Hungary seems safer than most European countries.


----------



## Skyline_

Skyprince said:


> I think still the same.
> 
> and one girl offered free sex nearby Nyugeti station :nuts:


Was she pretty? :cheers:


----------



## Skyprince

^^  I don't know if she is from Hungary or outside. I didnt expect European girls interested in a boyish & skinny Asian chap 
Or maybe she just wanted my money ?


----------



## Skyline_

Skyprince said:


> ^^  I don't know if she is from Hungary or outside. I didnt expect European girls interested in a boyish & skinny Asian chap
> Or maybe she just wanted my money ?


Why not? I am interested exclusively in girls outside my racial group.


----------



## tpe

Finalizing the trip to Rome and Paris in October.

Need to hammer out sattelite destinations. Napoli, the Amalfi, and Capri are being considered.

Paris will be a buying spree. I am picking up works of art I have set aside for consideration earlier this year on my last trip...


----------



## tpe

Bought the plane tickets to Rome and Paris. 

Still looking at whether to visit Madrid for this trip, or do it later this year/early next year...


----------



## xxxriainxxx

This...



Skyprince said:


> Budapest
> 
> One of the most beautiful big cities in the world. Impressive.
> 
> Outside some parts of London, never seen such good density of Asian restaurants in Europe. I think quite many Hungarians are fond of Asian cuisines.
> 
> Hungarian language is strangely interesting. Heard it is almost not related to any other languages.



and then this..



Skyprince said:


> I think still the same.
> 
> Several guys offering/selling marijuana in Keleti station and one girl offered free sex nearby Nyugeti station :nuts:
> 
> Two cases where English-speaking scums appraoched me explaining the financial and health trouble they are in
> 
> Just outside all money changers I went to in Budapest, there were men offering better rates
> 
> All happened in the short 2 days in Budapest.
> 
> That said looking at murder rate Hungary seems safer than most European countries.



I am now confused. :lol::lol::lol: Budapest is certainly one of the places that is on my list to visit. It's also the world's pornography capital. :cucumber:





tpe said:


> Finalizing the trip to Rome and Paris in October.
> 
> Need to hammer out sattelite destinations. Napoli, the Amalfi, and Capri are being considered.
> 
> Paris will be a buying spree. I am picking up works of art I have set aside for consideration earlier this year on my last trip...



Looks flash! What sorts of art work are you planning to acquire? I think I might start my own collection of paintings but I prefer Asian artists.


----------



## tpe

xxxriainxxx said:


> This...
> Looks flash! What sorts of art work are you planning to acquire? I think I might start my own collection of paintings but I prefer Asian artists.


No paintings for now. Some important late 19th/early 20th century photography and a set of pastels and drawings. Also, a few antique objets d'art in various materials.

But who knows? If I see a painting I happen to like, then I might go for it...


----------



## Skyprince

What happened with Europe this Summer ? It was half-freezing at night in Zagreb & Budapest when I was there last week.


----------



## Skyprince

Photo last week in Bosnia & Herzegovina :cheers:

River Una which is very clean with green colour and water which is drinkable straight from river :cheers:


----------



## tpe

Skyprince said:


> What happened with Europe this Summer ? It was half-freezing at night in Zagreb & Budapest when I was there last week.


It's also been an unusually cool summer in NYC. But not really cold. Just very pleasant. In the mornings, the temp is usually 21 C and the highs during the day are usually 26 C. And it's not been especially rainy either.

All in all, a very wonderful summer.


----------



## tpe

Skyprince said:


> Photo last week in Bosnia & Herzegovina :cheers:
> 
> River Una which is very clean with green colour and water which is drinkable straight


How do you like Bosnia & Herzegovina? I was there a long time ago, and for some reason, I chiefly remember being impressed by the tallness of the average people I encountered.


----------



## tpe

ooops. My memory might have been confused here. I think tallness was what impressed me in Montenegro...


----------



## SE9

Had a very busy August in the Middle East (UAE) and Africa (Kenya).

Amongst all the hectic stuff, managed to take days out in between to relax. Spent a few days at this charming lodge by Kenya's Lake Naivasha, about 100km from the capital Nairobi:


Lake Naivasha Simba Lodge - Naivasha, Kenya by SE9 London, on Flickr 


Lake Naivasha Simba Lodge - Naivasha, Kenya by SE9 London, on Flickr


Lake Naivasha Simba Lodge - Naivasha, Kenya by SE9 London, on Flickr


Lake Naivasha Simba Lodge - Naivasha, Kenya by SE9 London, on Flickr


Lake Naivasha Simba Lodge - Naivasha, Kenya by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## Skyline_

No one noticed the decorative pattern at the balcony (second picture from the bottom).


----------



## tpe

Skyline_ said:


> No one noticed the decorative pattern at the balcony (second picture from the bottom).


Sure. It's the Greek key pattern. But you see it everywhere these days.


----------



## Skyline_

tpe said:


> Sure. It's the Greek key pattern. But you see it everywhere these days.


It's called Meander and I hadn't seen it in South Africa before.:lol:


----------



## tpe

Skyline_ said:


> It's called Meander and I hadn't seen it in South Africa before.:lol:


In art literature in English, the term used more often is "Greek Key" for some reason. Probably because of the earliest translators.

As wikipedia noted, you also see this in ancient Chinese bronzes.


----------



## SE9

Skyline_ said:


> It's called Meander and I hadn't seen it in South Africa before.:lol:


Kenya not SA


----------



## Skyline_

SE9 said:


> Kenya not SA


My bad! They are close to each other LOL.


----------



## Marbur66

Skyline_ said:


> My bad! They are close to each other LOL.


Not quite. :lol:


----------



## Skyprince

tpe said:


> How do you like Bosnia & Herzegovina? I was there a long time ago, and for some reason, I chiefly remember being impressed by the tallness of the average people I encountered.


I love to travel there, but not for living. Houses are probably the biggest in average I've seen in Europe. For living can be difficult for Asian like me largely because it's extremely difficult to find Asian food even in Sarajevo and it's hard to find those who speak English well.

Didn't notice ppl being that tall.. but being one of the poorest countries in Europe I was surprised by such a well organized country with good infrastructure, almost no poverty visible to eyes, very clean public toilets and huge home sizes


----------



## tpe

Skyprince said:


> I love to travel there, but not for living. Houses are probably the biggest in average I've seen in Europe. For living can be difficult for Asian like me largely because it's extremely difficult to find Asian food even in Sarajevo and it's hard to find those who speak English well.
> 
> Didn't notice ppl being that tall.. but being one of the poorest countries in Europe I was surprised by such a well organized country with good infrastructure, almost no poverty visible to eyes, very clean public toilets and huge home sizes


I would probably like to visit the region again in the near future. 

Some friends just came back from their trip to Romania/Transylvania, Bulgaria, and Greece. They loved Transylvania and Bulgaria and had promised me an update of the entire trip when we meet in Rome in October.

Nonetheless, I regret not having gone with them (I was invited). I think I will be able to plan a trip to Romania in the near future (I have a number of friends from there who would be glad to pull me in on their next visit), but Bulgaria would not be as easy. I guess I could travel there by myself as a part of a trip to Romania or Istanbul or Greece...


----------



## musiccity

I've always wanted to go to Sarajevo! What's it like?


----------



## Jonesy55

I didn't notice houses being particularly big when I visited Bosnia, there are some bigger farmhouses in rural areas but that's the same anywhere. In Mostar most homes seemed like fairly small townhouses or apartments with a few bigger villas scattered around. :dunno: The main roads were pretty good but the minor roads seemed in less good condition and there was quite a lot of litter in the river at Mostar.

It's a lightly populated mountainous country though so there are many unspoiled areas with clean mountain rivers.


----------



## SE9

Skyline_ said:


> My bad! They are close to each other LOL.


You're closer to Afghanistan than Kenya is to South Africa, if that's what you mean by 'close' :tongue2:


----------



## Skyprince

I did notice a marked difference in home size in Bosnia compared to rest of Europe.

Urbanization rate in BiH is quite small by European standard ( less than 50% in 2013 ) and that means bigger percentage of people living in countryside villas which look big and impressive looking compared to what I've seen in any other European countries. And with low population density by European standard there seem to be more space to build villas in suburbia of main cities like Sarajevo, BanjaLuka, Mostar, Prjedor etc.

Bosnia has less than 50km of 4-lane roads/highways, and the rest of intercity roads are 2-lane.

@musiccity- Sarajevo is far more developed and organized than what I expected from a lower middle income country but it's a bit depressing to my taste. I enjoyed rural Bosnia.


----------



## Jonesy55

It's a very picturesque country overall, underrated in terms of tourism in Europe, interesting mix of cultures and architecture with some very nice rural landscapes.

If you like big houses in rural settings then maybe visit Slovenia, it's another beautiful country and has the highest proportion of people living in detached houses of any country in the EU.


----------



## BlurredLines

Skyprince said:


> Photo last week in Bosnia & Herzegovina :cheers:
> 
> River Una which is very clean with green colour and water which is drinkable straight from river :cheers:


That's so beautiful :drool: 
How come no one ever talks about traveling to Bosnia. It seems so underrated to me.


----------



## tpe

BlurredLines said:


> That's so beautiful :drool:
> How come no one ever talks about traveling to Bosnia. It seems so underrated to me.


Perhaps you should also ask why nobody here talks about traveling to Montenegro.

This is clearly underrated.


----------



## Marbur66

The rocky beaches is one thing I didn't like about the Adriatic. They feel weird on my feet, and I found that it's hard to see things like broken glass littered there.


----------



## tpe

Marbur66 said:


> The rocky beaches is one thing I didn't like about the Adriatic. They feel weird on my feet, and I found that it's hard to see things like broken glass littered there.



Well, it's not all rocky, especially on the Italian side. Some very nice ones thereabouts.

The beaches of Numana:


----------



## Skyprince

^^ Montenegro is awesome.

I think the whole of Eastern half of Europe is underrated, largely due to being overshadowed by its richer western Europe countries ?

Surprisingly good quality infrastructure, good safety, interesting architecture, great nature and very easy to get around. It's almost certainly guaranteed that u can return home safely after month-long trip to Eastern Europe.

The real difficult regions to travel are whole of South Asia & Subsaharan Africa, most of Middle East, parts of Central & Latin America, Southeast Asia and Pacific isles.


----------



## Marbur66

tpe said:


> Well, it's not all rocky, especially on the Italian side.


Yes, I know. All the beaches I went to in Croatia had pebbles though, so those are the ones I was referring to. Still nice, just not ideal (if I am being picky).


----------



## tpe

Skyprince said:


> ^^ Montenegro is awesome.
> 
> I think the whole of Eastern half of Europe is underrated, largely due to being overshadowed by its richer western Europe countries ?
> 
> Surprisingly good quality infrastructure, good safety, interesting architecture, great nature and very easy to get around. It's almost certainly guaranteed that u can return home safely after month-long trip to Eastern Europe.
> 
> The real difficult regions to travel are whole of South Asia & Subsaharan Africa, most of Middle East, parts of Central & Latin America, Southeast Asia and Pacific isles.



I think the entire area of what used to be the old Roman province of Illyricum is not very well known to most people, even though historically, it is quite important and physically beautiful.

Not so sure why. But to be sure, there are still some very interesting historical sites on that side of the Adriatic.


----------



## tpe

Marbur66 said:


> Yes, I know. All the beaches I went to in Croatia had pebbles though, so those are the ones I was referring to. Still nice, just not ideal (if I am being picky).


How did you like the ones in and around Trieste?


----------



## Marbur66

tpe said:


> How did you like the ones in and around Trieste?


I didn't travel quite that far north. I started in Dubrovnik and traveled up the Dalmatian coast for about 10 days, ending up in Zadar.


----------



## tpe

Marbur66 said:


> I didn't travel quite that far north. I started in Dubrovnik and traveled up the Dalmatian coast for about 10 days, ending up in Zadar.



I see. Well, I think what you describe is pretty characteristic, except where they intentionally laid out sand...


----------



## tpe

Skyprince said:


> The real difficult regions to travel are whole of South Asia & Subsaharan Africa, most of Middle East, parts of Central & Latin America, Southeast Asia and Pacific isles.


For me, the difficult one to travel to is Central Asia and Iran. These are fabled places, especially for those that appreciate the history and the art of that region.


----------



## Jonesy55

BlurredLines said:


> That's so beautiful :drool:
> How come no one ever talks about traveling to Bosnia. It seems so underrated to me.





tpe said:


> Perhaps you should also ask why nobody here talks about traveling to Montenegro.


hey, just click the links in my signature. 

And then post a comment so they get bumped from the depths of the SSC archives!


----------



## FREKI

Quite amazed that Air France only takes 3325 DKK = $590 for a return flight to New York From Copenhagen with all taxes, baggage and seat reservation included.. ( saw an add and for kicks went looking for the downside )

The downside is that there's a transfer in Amsterdam - but that is still very cheap - competition is great! :happy:



We're going to New York to celebrate my birthday in the fall and we paid a lot more ( something I certainly don't regret as I wanted a direct flight )


----------



## siamu maharaj

Jonesy55 said:


> hey, just click the links in my signature.
> 
> And then post a comment so they get bumped from the depths of the SSC archives!


Beautiful place!


----------



## Skyprince

FREKI said:


> Quite amazed that Air France only takes 3325 DKK = $590 for a return flight to New York From Copenhagen with all taxes, baggage and seat reservation included.. ( saw an add and for kicks went looking for the downside )
> 
> The downside is that there's a transfer in Amsterdam - but that is still very cheap - competition is great! :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to New York to celebrate my birthday in the fall and we paid a lot more ( something I certainly don't regret as I wanted a direct flight )


Still can't beat 99 Euro round-trip fare including all taxes between DWC and BUD I had last week  By Wizzair. DWC-BUD is about 6 hour flight.


----------



## Skyprince

Other super-cheap fares I had before

USD 8 roundtrip including all taxes KUL-BKI ( 2:30 hr flight ) AirAsia
USD 8 roundtrip including all taxes KUL-CGK ( 2:00 hr flight ) AirAsia
USD 15 roundtrip including all taxes KUL-MNL ( 4:00 hr flight ) AirAsia
USD 35 roundtrip including all taxes KUL-DAC ( 3:50 hr flight ) AirAsia
USD 45 roundtrip including all taxes DXB- SAH ( 2:30 hr flight ) JazeeraAirways
USD 380 roundtrip including all taxes KUL-ORY ( 13-14 hr flight ) AirAsiaX
USD 340 roundtrip including all taxes KUL-DXB-SAH ( 9 hr flying time ) Emirates
USD 40 roundtrip including all taxes BVA-TNG and FEZ-BVA ( around 3 hr ) Ryanair


----------



## xxxriainxxx

tpe said:


> No paintings for now. Some important late 19th/early 20th century photography and a set of pastels and drawings. Also, a few antique objets d'art in various materials.
> 
> 
> 
> But who knows? If I see a painting I happen to like, then I might go for it...



Interesting...Why the interest on this period of photography? Antiques I am wary, I am not very well schooled in distinguishing forgeries to authentic ones. I was once offered a sword from one of the temples from an Asian country and another was a Buddha, but no there are no papers...(most likely robbed, but I dont want to spend either for something with no provenance). 

Might fly in to Manila, in Feb- it's starting to be a huge market now in East Asia for paintings especially. People from Jakarta, KL, Singapore and HK are coming and usually at least 70% get sold on the first day. Heard of good bargains there from upcoming artists (upcoming meaning- at least they have been around for at least 10 years or so.  ) Here in KL, paintings are so expensive but there's no pathos.


----------



## xxxriainxxx

tpe said:


> Perhaps you should also ask why nobody here talks about traveling to Montenegro.
> 
> 
> 
> This is clearly underrated.



For me, issue of accessibility. Flights and visas are a bit hazy. I'd have to get multiple visas just to get to through to the country. Easiest entry would be from Vienna.


----------



## tpe

xxxriainxxx said:


> Interesting...Why the interest on this period of photography? Antiques I am wary, I am not very well schooled in distinguishing forgeries to authentic ones. I was once offered a sword from one of the temples from an Asian country and another was a Buddha, but no there are no papers...(most likely robbed, but I dont want to spend either for something with no provenance).
> 
> Might fly in to Manila, in Feb- it's starting to be a huge market now in East Asia for paintings especially. People from Jakarta, KL, Singapore and HK are coming and usually at least 70% get sold on the first day. Heard of good bargains there from upcoming artists (upcoming meaning- at least they have been around for at least 10 years or so.  ) Here in KL, paintings are so expensive but there's no pathos.



I collect from on the golden age of gay photography -- from Von Gloeden to Platt Lynes. But I also collect some very beautiful late 20th century works.

The difficulty with the golden age of gay photography is that the photographic prints are all that we have -- the glass negatives have either been destroyed or lost. So it is a dwindling market, largely driven by private collectors and museums.

As for antiques, you have to do your homework. It can take years of observing before buying your first piece. I myself buy art objects when I visit Manila/Hong Kong/Japan. In Manila, I am lucky to know some top collectors of paintings and porcelains. And yes, I have been to the auctions of Philippine art at Leon and Salcedo. You should go, if you wish to start collecting very good classic to contemporary Philippine painting...


----------



## weird

If I'd travel to Japan, I'd visit Tokyo, Osaka, Kyoto and probably from there, I'd jump to Seoul :yes:


----------



## tpe

siamu maharaj said:


> You're quite right, I don't know much about Japan (except that Kyoto was the historical capital and should be visited coz of that).
> 
> My problem is that I am traveling with my wife (I am not allowed to visit any Asian countries alone), and she like visiting specific places or doing some activity (and shopping, but that goes without saying). I have very different interests, like visiting neighborhoods, going away from the touristy places, and just driving around absorbing the whole place.
> 
> One thing I DON'T like doing is researching a place too much before visiting. It takes away the surprise and you don't discover. At least not for the first visit. Heck, I even stopped looking for subway maps and stuff. I just love being in a place not knowing anything and then having to figure it all out. I want the city and that moment to take me places. You surely miss a lotta things this way, but you can always visit again, and again and keep discovering.


I think no matter what you do on your first trip, you will have a great time. And I have met very few people who would not consider returning to Japan for a future trip after the initial one. So don't worry. Just relax and enjoy what you can see and do with the family. There's really no losing on this one!


----------



## melrocks50

weird said:


> If I'd travel to Japan, I'd visit Tokyo, Osaka, Kyoto and probably from there, I'd jump to Seoul :yes:


I would keep Seoul as a separate trip from Japan since there are many more places in Japan you can visit other than Tokyo, Osaka and Kyoto. You're missing a lot if those are the only places you visit. I'd spend time exploring other cities such as Nagoya and visiting Mt Fuji etc. then visit Seoul and Korea in a separate trip.


----------



## Svartmetall

Why do people like Nagoya? I'd rather head to Fukuoka via Hiroshima and then down to Nagasaki than go to Nagoya.

If castles are your thing, you can visit Himeji on the way too.


----------



## siamu maharaj

weird said:


> If I'd travel to Japan, I'd visit Tokyo, Osaka, Kyoto and probably from there, I'd jump to Seoul :yes:


I cannot into Korea.


----------



## NOMAD€

I just came back from Indonsia (work), I've been to Jakarta, Bandung, Surabaya and Subang. I found Jakarta full of slums but with some new areas with stunning skyscrapers. I thought it was richer. Bandung is nothing special, just a conglomerate of anonymous ugly buildings. Surabaya is nicer. In Subang there's nothing to do or to see. I found a lot of trash everywhere and traffic is crazy. People are very nice.

My wife and I are leaving to Ecuador, Galapagos and Peru tomorrow.


----------



## melrocks50

Svartmetall said:


> Why do people like Nagoya? I'd rather head to Fukuoka via Hiroshima and then down to Nagasaki than go to Nagoya.
> 
> If castles are your thing, you can visit Himeji on the way too.


Nagoya was just an example. My point was there are many other great places to visit in Japan instead of immediately visiting Seoul.


----------



## alama

weird said:


> Then I'd read more about Kenya, Tanzania and Mozambique. The latter, mainly because of being Lusophone, which adds on it a nice point
> 
> Thanks for the tips!


Hit me up if you decide Moz.


----------



## tpe

Svartmetall said:


> Why do people like Nagoya? I'd rather head to Fukuoka via Hiroshima and then down to Nagasaki than go to Nagoya.
> 
> If castles are your thing, you can visit Himeji on the way too.



For some friends who went on their first trip a couple of years ago, I had recommended going to Tokyo, Kyoto-Osaka, and as far as Hiroshima. I had wanted them to go all the way to Nagasaki, but they thought it would be too much for a first trip. I probably would have insisted, if I was sure that they would not go back. But I think not seeing some places would be a good incentive to revisit.

No particular feeling for Nagoya either. But whatever floats your boat, I would say.


----------



## tpe

NOMAD€;116915877 said:


> I just came back from Indonsia (work), I've been to Jakarta, Bandung, Surabaya and Subang. I found Jakarta full of slums but with some new areas with stunning skyscrapers. I thought it was richer. Bandung is nothing special, just a conglomerate of anonymous ugly buildings. Surabaya is nicer. In Subang there's nothing to do or to see. I found a lot of trash everywhere and traffic is crazy. People are very nice.
> 
> My wife and I are leaving to Ecuador, Galapagos and Peru tomorrow.


I think you will find the same situation in many southeast Asian cities. Not that the slums and the chaos make it any less interesting. Manila and Bangkok are certainly similar in this regard. Nonetheless, I have appreciated these cities with each subsequent visit.

I must admit that I have not been to Jakarta and Bali for a while now. Indonesia is so vast and fragmented that it makes travel feel daunting outside the usual places/cities.


----------



## BlurredLines

Skyprince said:


> I can't deny that from my experience, I had the best memories of travel in warm countries where people open up more. People is the most important factor that can influence how I perceive a place.
> 
> Generally there are 3 types of countries :
> 
> 1) Countries that I had really enjoyable time and want to return again :
> 
> Greece
> *Yemen*
> Oman
> Turkey
> UAE
> Italy
> India
> ( I think Spain & Malta belong to this group also, but haven't visited yet )
> 
> 2) Countries that I had good time overall & value for my spending but I'm not willing to return again
> 
> 3) Countries that I feel not value for money and not impressive overall
> 
> I just want to ensure places I'm going to visit don't fall under 3rd category, like what I experienced in 5-6 countries.


How safe did you feel in Yemen.


----------



## weird

melrocks50 said:


> I would keep Seoul as a separate trip from Japan since there are many more places in Japan you can visit other than Tokyo, Osaka and Kyoto. You're missing a lot if those are the only places you visit. I'd spend time exploring other cities such as Nagoya and visiting Mt Fuji etc. then visit Seoul and Korea in a separate trip.


Probably you are right. In that case, Hiroshima and Mt. Fuji would be the options, being the first the most likely.

I'd jump to Seoul cause I live far away from East Asia. I know that Busan is also an interesting city, and they have some beautiful scenery as well, but that's a problem when you live far away and you want to cope with it all. You just pick your preferences, taking into account your limited holidays, and go along. In this regard, Seoul looks better than Hiroshima or Mt. Fuji for me, at least if I only had one chance to go there.


----------



## Skyprince

Out of 47 prefectures in Japan, I've been to 25. 

If I were to visit Japan again and given a week, I will spend time in & around Tokyo area including Mt. Fuji foothill and visit one rural prefecture of Japan. One of my favourite rural prefectures is *Miyazaki* - it is located in Southern island of Kyushu and I had nice time in its beautiful long coastline, beautiful temples/shrines like Udo & Takachiho jingu, tried famous local cuisine like "Chicken Nanban" ( very delicious :eat: ) and Mt. Kirishima national park. 

I'd skip Nagoya and Osaka-Kyoto area. I think Kyoto is great if u are deep into Japanese history.



BlurredLines said:


> How safe did you feel in Yemen.


It was safe. Only avoid regions like Shabwah and Abyan where there are some infighting.


----------



## tpe

京にても
京なつかしや
時鳥 

Even in Kyoto—
hearing the cuckoo's cry—
I long for Kyoto.


----------



## Svartmetall

Skyprince said:


> I'd skip Nagoya and Osaka-Kyoto area. I think Kyoto is great if u are deep into Japanese history.


You would skip Kansai? Really? In many ways I preferred it to Tokyo even. Haha, just goes to show that people really do have different tastes.


----------



## Geborgenheit

tpe said:


> Is this your first time? Transylvania?


Yes, it's my first time in Romania and in Transylvania. I've been to winter resort Sinaia, Medieval Bran Castle also called "Dracula's Castle" and neo-renaissance Peleș Castle. And of course I've been to Bucharest.


----------



## tpe

Geborgenheit said:


> Yes, it's my first time in Romania and in Transylvania. I've been to winter resort Sinaia, Medieval Bran Castle also called "Dracula's Castle" and neo-renaissance Peleș Castle. And of course I've been to Bucharest.


Seems like a number of people here and those in my personal circle have visited Romania this year. Not a bad thing, to be sure. The only thing missing is me planning a visit for myself...


----------



## Geborgenheit

Go ahead then. Romania is inspiration: the golden plain of Danube, the green mountains of Transylvania and Bucharest, the Paris of the East indeed...


----------



## tpe

Geborgenheit said:


> Go ahead then. Romania is inspiration: the golden plain of Danube, the green mountains of Transylvania and Bucharest, the Paris of the East indeed...



I have been there before, and loved it. I'm lucky to have Romanian friends here who can host me when I go over there. So it won't be difficult to try to arrange something in the near future, I hope!


----------



## Skyprince

I plan to make a comeback to Greece next year- thinking of Athens ( as starting point ) Kos Island, Mykonos, Kefalonia + Zakynthos 

Skiathos & Corfu look awesome, but they are a bit away from places in above list. If anyone has been there, I wanna know if its worth visiting Skiathos & Corfu for their beaches & scenery.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Jonesy55 said:


> Thinking about a road trip camping around northern Italy for next summer...


You think about vacations a yaer in advance?


----------



## foadi

AltinD said:


> foadi is still alive and kicking? :lol:


still no aids 

altho i tihnk a working girl just gave me the clap


----------



## siamu maharaj

foadi said:


> still no aids
> 
> altho i tihnk a working girl just gave me the clap


South America?


----------



## Fotostatica

foadi said:


> still no aids
> 
> altho i tihnk a working girl just gave me the clap


Hey, a couple of weeks ago I was asking if you had died or what. Miracle!


----------



## Skyprince

AltinD said:


> Zakynthos would be the best. Mykonos is too pretentious and Ibizza like.
> 
> ..... Oh, Santorini is so overated and overpriced (spent 5 nights there). That "The most beautyful sunset in the World" view from Oia was a total ripoff. Huge hge crowds brainwashed by marketing to see something not much different from elsewhere. We didn't stay, we moved on to other parts of town.
> 
> I happeed to be while they celebrated the day of the volcano with simulated (fireworks) eruptions. Again huge crowds for a lame show that we thought was not worth our time and left.
> 
> Overall Despite the crowds I liked Fira more than Oia, mostly because most of the town was pretentious hotels and therefore not accessable.
> 
> ...... And don't let me start on the horrible, nasty, dirty, unkept and extremely priced Thing they called the Airport. That thing was a health scare.
> 
> Overall, Santorini was the kind of place you make a daily stop from cruise ships ..... although the 5€ trip by other cablecar or donkey taxi from the port to the town on top of the cliff and backwill take most of hour time due to under capacity on both those services.


Hmm. To me Santorini truly lives up to its hype overall. 

Yeah the best sunset in the world claim in Oia is quite far-fetched and it was off-limit for me that day due to overwhelming crowd. 

Santorini airport is good for that small island with rather seasonal traffic. Just outside the airport u can buy drinks and snacks at normal prices before u enter the terminal.

It's not an island for beaches.


----------



## Xusein

Will hopefully go here this month.










Maybe if I'm lucky, I will see some of these animals on my trip.


----------



## foadi

siamu maharaj said:


> South America?


no im in pattaya


----------



## weird

Xusein said:


> ¡
> Maybe if I'm lucky, I will see some of these animals on my trip.


I hope you don't while swimming


----------



## Xusein

The waters in this part of the world are too cold for swimming. I guess that's a good thing in this case.


----------



## Marbur66

Xusein said:


>


That pic immediately reminds me of this:


----------



## Jonesy55

siamu maharaj said:


> You think about vacations a yaer in advance?


Having children to drag along means you have to plan ahead!


----------



## Jonesy55

tpe said:


> I will probably be there too.


You should post the places you WON'T be!


----------



## Skyprince

Am really thinking to go to Yemen this week... there is irresistible promo by Emirates.

But I was advised by several Yemeni friends not to go there right now because a group of rebel supporters are camping & blocking many roads in Sana'a even the airport road

Hmm.. to go or not to go. Im almost sure the condition in Yemen is alot better than what is hyped over media.


----------



## tpe

Jonesy55 said:


> You should post the places you WON'T be!


I won't make it that easy for you.


----------



## tpe

Skyprince said:


> Am really thinking to go to Yemen this week... there is irresistible promo by Emirates.
> 
> But I was advised by several Yemeni friends not to go there right now because a group of rebel supporters are camping & blocking many roads in Sana'a even the airport road
> 
> Hmm.. to go or not to go. Im almost sure the condition in Yemen is alot better than what is hyped over media.


Be conservative. Perhaps you'll have a chance to visit at a good price later on.


----------



## Xusein

Skyprince said:


> Am really thinking to go to Yemen this week... there is irresistible promo by Emirates.
> 
> But I was advised by several Yemeni friends not to go there right now because a group of rebel supporters are camping & blocking many roads in Sana'a even the airport road
> 
> Hmm.. to go or not to go. Im almost sure the condition in Yemen is alot better than what is hyped over media.


I wouldn't recommend going anywhere outside Sanaa or Aden. The country is still in transition.


----------



## Skyprince

tpe said:


> Be conservative. Perhaps you'll have a chance to visit at a good price later on.





Xusein said:


> I wouldn't recommend going anywhere outside Sanaa or Aden. The country is still in transition.



I guess vast majority of Yemen should be safe & stable to visit, even now.
Only few governorates/regions like Shabwah, Abyan and Saada are dangerous. The rest of country (>80% of governorates ) are almost free of violence.

But one thing Im concerned it permission. All foreigners must get permit from Yemeni tourist office in Sana'a in order to visit the whole of Yemen outside Sana'a . U have to present the permit in many of the country's checkpoints. And the rule changes from time to time without any notice and it's not updated via internet . I think it's a waste to visit Yemen without venturing out of Sana'a.


----------



## tpe

Skyprince said:


> I guess vast majority of Yemen should be safe & stable to visit, even now.
> Only few governorates/regions like Shabwah, Abyan and Saada are dangerous. The rest of country (>80% of governorates ) are almost free of violence.
> 
> But one thing Im concerned it permission. All foreigners must get permit from Yemeni tourist office in Sana'a in order to visit the whole of Yemen outside Sana'a . And the rule changes from time to time without any notice and it's not updated via internet . I think it's a waste to visit Yemen without venturing out of Sana'a.


I agree. I myself think that many travel advisories are being particularly over-cautious. But it's the associated inconveniences that stem from these advisories that get you.


----------



## hellospank25

I am going to Fiji tonight until Monday, weather looks good for the beach


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Skyprince said:


> Hmm. To me Santorini truly lives up to its hype overall.
> 
> Yeah the best sunset in the world claim in Oia is quite far-fetched and it was off-limit for me that day due to overwhelming crowd.
> 
> Santorini airport is good for that small island with rather seasonal traffic. Just outside the airport u can buy drinks and snacks at normal prices before u enter the terminal.
> 
> It's not an island for beaches.


This is a phone pic I took. No filter.










Santorini sunsets are gorgeous. And I went there in winter.



Skyprince said:


> Am really thinking to go to Yemen this week... there is irresistible promo by Emirates.
> 
> But I was advised by several Yemeni friends not to go there right now because a group of rebel supporters are camping & blocking many roads in Sana'a even the airport road
> 
> Hmm.. to go or not to go. Im almost sure the condition in Yemen is alot better than what is hyped over media.


Nope. Don't go. My friend who was there and usually adventurous had to pull out. The situation is quite bad.



tpe said:


> Be conservative. Perhaps you'll have a chance to visit at a good price later on.


True. Don't try save a few dollars for the price of your own safety.



Xusein said:


> I wouldn't recommend going anywhere outside Sanaa or Aden. The country is still in transition.


Even Sana'a is bad. We had a few citizens killed there a few months ago. I wanted to visit Yemen too but it's just not safe.


----------



## musiccity

That's it. I'm buying a turn of the century Ottoman mansion on the Prince Islands of Istanbul right now.


I just need tpe to give me some money.






Kidding!


But has anyone visited the Prince Islands?


----------



## tpe

musiccity said:


> That's it. I'm buying a turn of the century Ottoman mansion on the Prince Islands of Istanbul right now.
> 
> 
> I just need tpe to give me some money.
> 
> Kidding!
> 
> 
> But has anyone visited the Prince Islands?


By the time you're my age, YOU might be giving me some money. 

I would certainly like to have an old mansion by the Bosphorus.


----------



## ukiyo

siamu maharaj said:


> There are two reasons. One that you already guessed and the second because it's very very frustrating. When I was in Singapore, it was very very frustrating seeing all those Chinese chicks with perfect legs and short shorts. It's agonizing and leaves you very frustrated, irritated and angry. You can't even focus.
> 
> I can't even imagine what'd happen if I go to Korea. Hopefully Japan won't be any worse than Singapore.


Depends where you go in Japan, or even in Tokyo. If you go to Shibuya, especially around Shibuya 109 there's many attractive girls, it is the fashion capital of Asia and depending on what you read it may or may not influence global (european) trends as well (many fashion designers go there to see what young japanese girls are wearing first). Other parts of Tokyo could just be very business like with people in suits, or quiet neighborhoods (despite being the biggest city in the world it can be very quiet and peaceful). But yeah, most stops on the Yamanote line, especially in the summer will be packed with pretty girls. In october there might be less short shorts though (since it's getting colder), but even in january some japanese girls are wearing skirts and showing off their legs just for fashion :lol:

Also shoot me a PM if you want suggestions on places to see.


----------



## xxxriainxxx

^^ Weird to see East Asian girls in very short skirts especially when it's freezing because they just wanted to look fashionable.


----------



## siamu maharaj

ukiyo said:


> Depends where you go in Japan, or even in Tokyo. If you go to Shibuya, especially around Shibuya 109 there's many attractive girls, it is the fashion capital of Asia and depending on what you read it may or may not influence global (european) trends as well (many fashion designers go there to see what young japanese girls are wearing first). Other parts of Tokyo could just be very business like with people in suits, or quiet neighborhoods (despite being the biggest city in the world it can be very quiet and peaceful). But yeah, most stops on the Yamanote line, especially in the summer will be packed with pretty girls. In october there might be less short shorts though (since it's getting colder), but even in january some japanese girls are wearing skirts and showing off their legs just for fashion :lol:
> 
> Also shoot me a PM if you want suggestions on places to see.


Adding Shibuya 109 to my list of places to visit.


----------



## Skyline_

xxxriainxxx said:


> ^^ Weird to see East Asian girls in very short skirts especially when it's freezing because they just wanted to look fashionable.


Nothing weird about it. Euro girls do it all the time. :cheers:


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Skyline_ said:


> Nothing weird about it. Euro girls do it all the time. :cheers:


^^ Eastern Europe? I mean seriously it'd be hovering around zero and you'd be wearing a skirt?


----------



## Skyline_

xxxriainxxx said:


> ^^ Eastern Europe? I mean seriously it'd be hovering around zero and you'd be wearing a skirt?


Absolutely.... I have seen it again and again, even in Britain during winter time. :cheers:


----------



## musiccity

Has anyone visited the following cities?


Plovdiv, Bulgaria

Gjirokaster, Albania

Mostar, BiH

Sarajevo, BiH


And if so can you tell me about them?


----------



## Skyprince

I was planning to visit Istanbul's Princess islands, but canceled it because I just arrived from Greek islands :drool: So I was thinking what's the point to visit Princess Islands then ? Istanbul is extremely awesome city, though.

Sarajevo- I found it a bit depressing and a bit soulless feeling overall. It gives me an impression of a clean, well-organized and first-world city at street level, but its too peaceful and somewhat too sterile for my taste. General atmosphere was below average among places I've visited . The Old City is pretty unimpressive to my taste. Not planning to visit again. 
I prefer more chaos and warmth of Italian, Greek and Turkish cities


----------



## iği1

^^ I visited princess islands in my first and only journey to İstanbul 10 years ago, since a lot of time passed my memory is kinda fuzzy but I think it worth a visit. I visited İstanbul with my family, %80 of the places we visited were the historical-religious places at the historical peninsula, princess islands and taksim square was an exception from it, the islands located closer to the asian side of the city, imo tourists mostly ignore asian side there's tons of things to see. And the islands are not remote from the city proper, you can reach the 5 of the islands by public transport.



Skyprince said:


> I was planning to visit Istanbul's Princess islands, but canceled it because I just arrived from Greek islands :drool: So I was thinking what's the point to visit Princess Islands then ? Istanbul is extremely awesome city, though.


 yeah both of the places surrounded by water, what's the point :dunno:


----------



## Jonesy55

musiccity said:


> Has anyone visited the following cities?
> 
> 
> Plovdiv, Bulgaria
> 
> Gjirokaster, Albania
> 
> Mostar, BiH
> 
> Sarajevo, BiH
> 
> 
> And if so can you tell me about them?


Bump my Mostar thread! I was only there for a few hours and it seems completely dependent on the tourism economy rather than having any independent existence but it's an attractive town for a short visit.


----------



## [email protected]

Just booked my flight to South Korea (one of the few Asian countries I haven't been to so far). I will travel 2 weeks through the country (planned route: Seoul – Suwon - Seoraksan NP – Jeonju – Gyeongju - Busan) and afterwards fly to Tokyo for another 5.5 days which I haven't visited since 2009 and from where I will also make a day trip to Nikko.

I'm leaving on the 28th September.


----------



## tpe

[email protected] said:


> Just booked my flight to South Korea (one of the few Asian countries I haven't been to so far). I will travel 2 weeks through the country (planned route: Seoul – Suwon - Seoraksan NP – Jeonju – Gyeongju - Busan) and afterwards fly to Tokyo for another 5.5 days which I haven't visited since 2009 and from where I will also make a day trip to Nikko.
> 
> Leaving on the 28th September.


I don't like Nikkō Tōshō-gū at all (not very refined as far as Japanese tastes are concerned), but I do love the famed Cedars of Nikko.


----------



## -:UberMann:-

Can some parisien explain me a few things? 

How do you interpret addresses in France? I have to fill three fields to book tickets at opera Garnier:

example for the line 1: _2 Rue de Lyon_ - this is the street name and number?
for the line 2: _Escalier C_ - the borough?
for the line 3: _BP 125_ - no idea what is this

What should I wear for the weather in october?

How reacheable by foot is the Museé de l'air from La Courneuve metro station? Or how do you reach it by any metro line?


----------



## tpe

-:UberMann:- said:


> Can some parisien explain me a few things?
> 
> How do you interpret addresses in France? I have to fill three fields to book tickets at opera Garnier:
> 
> example for the line 1: _2 Rue de Lyon_ - this is the street name and number?
> for the line 2: _Escalier C_ - the borough?
> for the line 3: _BP 125_ - no idea what is this
> 
> What should I wear for the weather in october?
> 
> How reacheable by foot is the Museé de l'air from La Courneuve metro station? Or how do you reach it by any metro line?


2 Rue de Lyon is clearly a multi-flat complex, with several stairwells and entrances.

Escalier C - The apartment is in the part of the building that can be reached by stairwell C

BP 125 -- the actual flat in that part of the building that can be reached by stairwell C.

I don't think you can walk to Museé de l'air from the La Courneuve end of line 7.

You should probably take the RER to St. Denis. But I doubt that you can even reach it via this way.

The weather in Paris in October can be nippy. But I don't find it cold because I am used to colder weather. I just wear a light coat and a silk cravat. Don't know if you will be cold.

I am actually in Paris in late October. I usually am during that time every year.


----------



## -:UberMann:-

tpe said:


> 2 Rue de Lyon is clearly a multi-flat complex, with several stairwells and entrances.
> 
> Escalier C - The apartment is in the part of the building that can be reached by stairwell C
> 
> BP 125 -- the actual flat in that part of the building that can be reached by stairwell C.
> 
> I don't think you can walk to Museé de l'air from the La Courneuve end of line 7.
> 
> You should probably take the RER to St. Denis.
> 
> The weather in Paris in October can be nippy. But I don't find it cold because I am used to colder weather. I just wear a light coat and a silk cravat. Don't know if you will be cold.


lololol, escalier should be pretty obvious to me. Escalier=escalera.
Thanks, my address is quite simple and just putting "-" worked


----------



## tpe

-:UberMann:- said:


> lololol, escalier should be pretty obvious to me. Escalier=escalera.
> Thanks, my address is quite simple and just putting "-" worked


Yes, I thought you would have guessed. Sorry if I am not much help with the museum...


----------



## -:UberMann:-

tpe said:


> Yes, I thought you would have guessed. Sorry if I am not much help with the museum...


I saw the RER station Le Bourget, but I am still looking where to take it and how much it costs. I would have preferred to take just metro.
If it's cheap then I'll take the RER.
I measured the distance from la Courneuve and it was like 3.5km. A walkable distance for me, but I'm checking how-pedestrian friendly is the Avenue de la division Leclerc.


----------



## tpe

-:UberMann:- said:


> I saw the RER station Le Bourget, but I am still looking where to take it and how much it costs. I would have preferred to take just metro.
> If it's cheap then I'll take the RER.
> I measured the distance from la Courneuve and it was like 3.5km. A walkable distance for me, but I'm checking how-pedestrian friendly is the Avenue de la division Leclerc.


The RER to or from the airport CDG is probably around 10 EUR (around 9?) I take it all the time but never remember what I pay for it. lol. RER is cheap.

I know the Roissy bus at the Opera can bring you to CDG, but it is a shuttle and does not stop outside Paris. I wonder if there are any shuttle buses to the museum. Perhaps the museum web page has that info...


----------



## tpe

And by the way. I know by doing it often that a taxi from Central Paris to CDG (without traffic) is around 60-70 EUR. So I assume that a taxi to the museum could cost less; i.e., if the way to the museum is not too convoluted.


----------



## -:UberMann:-

tpe said:


> And by the way. I know by doing it often that a taxi from Central Paris to CDG (without traffic) is around 60-70 EUR. So I assume that a taxi to the museum could cost less; i.e., if the way to the museum is not too convoluted.


I'll be staying in central paris, so it would be from there and not from CDG. Now that I read about it, Uber may be the salvation.


----------



## tpe

I hope you have a good time. I like Paris that time of year. The tourists have thinned out considerably by October (compared to Summer Season, that is.)

Going to Opera Garnier (or the Bastille Opera) is always a treat.


----------



## siamu maharaj

I was selecting my plane seat today, so I thought I'd ask -

Does anyone else select the seat based on which view they'll get out of the window? Esp. keeping in mind things like mountains and skylines? I always do that. I also make sure I sit on the same side for the trip back to get the lesser view too. It can all be thrown off obviously if the plane takes a totally different approach for landing, but still works for the rest of hte trip.


----------



## tpe

I don't do it consciously/intentionally. But I know people who do.


----------



## weird

How do you plan this in those airports where runways are crossed?

Personally, I prefer window in long flights, since I rarely go to the bathroom and I can sleep with ease. This way, I don't need to get up for letting people go to the bathroom. In short flights, it does not matter.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

siamu maharaj said:


> I was selecting my plane seat today, so I thought I'd ask -
> 
> Does anyone else select the seat based on which view they'll get out of the window? Esp. keeping in mind things like mountains and skylines? I always do that. I also make sure I sit on the same side for the trip back to get the lesser view too. It can all be thrown off obviously if the plane takes a totally different approach for landing, but still works for the rest of hte trip.


I like to sit behind the wing.


----------



## siamu maharaj

DanielFigFoz said:


> I like to sit behind the wing.


I like to sit as far back as possible to see the wing in action and thrust reversers (4 holers, which are rare obviously). Another reason is that you can always go back into the galley and get a drink and chat.


----------



## siamu maharaj

weird said:


> How do you plan this in those airports where runways are crossed?
> 
> Personally, I prefer window in long flights, since I rarely go to the bathroom and I can sleep with ease. This way, I don't need to get up for letting people go to the bathroom. In short flights, it does not matter.


You don't. But you still know the general approach into the city. Like when landing in New York at night - the view of Manhattan to your left and flying over the sea - droolworthy. No words can describe how majestic it looked. 

So what I did was I looked at which approach most planes took and knew Manhattan would be to my left.


----------



## xxxriainxxx

tpe said:


> I don't do it consciously/intentionally. But I know people who do.


I do usually, and at times I get rewarded with a beautiful photo like the one I took on a sunrise flight into Southeastern Luzon Island of the Philippines back in 2010.


----------



## tpe

xxxriainxxx said:


> I do usually, and at times I get rewarded with a beautiful photo like the one I took on a sunrise flight into Southeastern Luzon Island of the Philippines back in 2010.


Speaking of the Philippines. Am acquaintance is visiting for the very first time. He asked me if he should go to El Nido OR Boracay. 

I told him to go to both.


----------



## Skyprince

My sister is visiting me in Dubai now and we went to Dubai Desert Safari today. Wowwwww what a very impressive trip . For only 99 Dirhams or USD 28 per person, we got the following :

Transportation to and from desert site
Adventurous ride across desert for about 40 mins or so. Very enjoyable.
Delicious buffet dinner, free flowing water and soft drinks
Camel ride
Belly dancing and Turkish dance show

Our Emirati driver Mr Faisal is very friendly and speaks excellent English.
The sunset in Dubai is gorgeous as usual and in evening the moon and stars are shining clear. A great feeling enjoying them in middle of desert.

Both me and my sister said to each other we were willing to pay 300 Dirhams per person for this nice trip. 
Definitely a must for anyone visiting Dubai ! :cheers:


----------



## xxxriainxxx

tpe said:


> Speaking of the Philippines. Am acquaintance is visiting for the very first time. He asked me if he should go to El Nido OR Boracay.
> 
> I told him to go to both.



Well if your friend is a laid-back person, and prefers quiet with a lot of water activities, I'd suggest El Nido. Boracay is more of a party island...I like both (though Boracay is a cheaper option and it's 1 hour from my house.)

El Nido video:














Skyprince said:


> My sister is visiting me in Dubai now and we went to Dubai Desert Safari today. Wowwwww what a very impressive trip . For only 99 Dirhams or USD 28 per person, we got the following :
> 
> Transportation to and from desert site
> Adventurous ride across desert for about 40 mins or so. Very enjoyable.
> Delicious buffet dinner, free flowing water and soft drinks
> Camel ride
> Belly dancing and Turkish dance show
> 
> Our Emirati driver Mr Faisal is very friendly and speaks excellent English.
> The sunset in Dubai is gorgeous as usual and in evening the moon and stars are shining clear. A great feeling enjoying them in middle of desert.
> 
> Both me and my sister said to each other we were willing to pay 300 Dirhams per person for this nice trip.
> Definitely a must for anyone visiting Dubai ! :cheers:


We did this in Abu Dhabi instead. And it can also be done in Oman. :yes:

This is my photo of one of the vehicles during dune bashing in Abu Dhabi. (Our vehicle was first, so I had a chance to take a photo while we were at rest.)










What? You want to pay 300 Dh for that? :nuts: I immensely enjoyed the ride but the buffet was boring and bland and it was incredibly hot at around 40c with high humidity. Not sure if I wanted to watch a Turkish dance in UAE - might as well go to Turkey for that.:lol:


----------



## tpe

xxxriainxxx said:


> Well if your friend is a laid-back person, and prefers quiet with a lot of water activities, I'd suggest El Nido. Boracay is more of a party island...I like both (though Boracay is a cheaper option and it's 1 hour from my house.)


That's why I suggested he do BOTH. They are a nice foil to each other...


----------



## xxxriainxxx

tpe said:


> That's why I suggested he do BOTH. They are a nice foil to each other...



kay: 

Have you been to Batanes too?


----------



## Svartmetall

A choice, a difficult dilemma. Should I go to Lyon or Berlin in October? Hmmm...


----------



## tpe

xxxriainxxx said:


> kay:
> 
> Have you been to Batanes too?


No. It's their first time to the Philippines and SE Asia.


----------



## tpe

For the Rome trip in October, I am trying to see if I can fit a quick visit to Lucca to see friends. A bit difficult, but it would be nice to see Lucca again...

I have made appointments with the Paris galleries. And I will be able to see the newly renovated Picasso Museum in the Marais.


----------



## Marbur66

Svartmetall said:


> A choice, a difficult dilemma. Should I go to Lyon or Berlin in October? Hmmm...


I would choose Berlin by a country mile.


----------



## tpe

Svartmetall said:


> A choice, a difficult dilemma. Should I go to Lyon or Berlin in October? Hmmm...



Berlin would be nice. But there's good eating in Lyon...


----------



## Svartmetall

musiccity said:


> Sweden in Winter :heart: Uppsala


When it lasts for half a year you might not like it so much. I loved it in my first year here, now I find myself getting rather unhappy by March when it is still wintery.


----------



## Kutsuit

I'm so jealous. I wanna travel too LOL. Time for me to pick a destination. ^_^


----------



## isaidso

Xusein said:


> Checking Google Street View, the city looks really really suburban.


It is suburban. That said, Canadian cities seem to reach a certain size then stop sprawling. Edmonton has reached that tipping point and is now starting to densify. There is over $5 billion in development proposed for the core alone. That's quite significant for a city of 1.3 million.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ Glad to hear it.  You'll have to give us more than that, though, Siamu.
> 
> Oh, I just booked my trip to Beijing. I land on Christmas day and stay until 11th of January. Will visit Shanghai whilst there too.


And give I will. Memory card got a virus so trying to find an enemy's computer to download the pics on.

As for your trip, do you plan on venturing outside the city? Maybe a trip to one of those copycat cities? Or maybe a ghost town? Shanghai also has nice old traditional towns and villages not far from the city IIRC.


----------



## Svartmetall

siamu maharaj said:


> And give I will. Memory card got a virus so trying to find an enemy's computer to download the pics on.
> 
> As for your trip, do you plan on venturing outside the city? Maybe a trip to one of those copycat cities? Or maybe a ghost town? Shanghai also has nice old traditional towns and villages not far from the city IIRC.


Well, my wife is a Beijinger and we're mostly there to visit the in-laws. I'm sure I'll be able to find time to travel around, but mostly I'll be sticking to the main cities. I'm there for quite a while as you can see, so depending on the pollution and the weather I'll see what I can do.


----------



## tpe

Leaving for Rome this week. Planning to make a quick visit to Napoli/Amalfi/Capri to see friends.

Then, I head to Paris which will be my base for the rest of the trip...

All in all, I expect to see 30 of my friends from all over Europe.

Next Spring, we have set to meet in Munich. I hope to visit Berlin around this time.


----------



## isaidso

Heading to Montreal in 10 days and I'm giddy with excitement. It's probably the most charming city I've been to thus far, but haven't been back in over 7 years. One of the many highlights will be Le Plateau. Miles and miles of this for me to wonder around. :happy:









Courtesy of MartinMtl


----------



## musiccity

I'm going nowhere in the foreseeable future


----------



## Kutsuit

musiccity said:


> I'm going nowhere in the foreseeable future


I know the feeling. 

This thread makes me sooooo jealous LOL. I haven't had a proper vacation in ages!!! >_<


----------



## tpe

musiccity said:


> I'm going nowhere in the foreseeable future


Can you save up for a quick trip? Domenstic or international can be done.

Why not plan to go to Mexico? Very do-able, especially if you speak passable Spanish.


----------



## musiccity

tpe said:


> Can you save up for a quick trip? Domenstic or international can be done. Why not plan to go to Mexico? Very do-able, especially if you speak passable Spanish.


After I returned from Spain I literally had $17.53 in my bank account hno:hno:


I will be staying in the Sunny South for a while lol


----------



## Inconfidente

^^ You can always save some money if you have a job. Even with a very low wage you can schedule a trip to a foreign country if you save some for a year.


----------



## musiccity

Yeah but I've also got to pay for housing and a little tuition, my parents help me out with some and I've got to handle the other. But when I'm able my next destination will be Stockholm! 

Both because it's a beautiful city and Alexander Skarsgard lives there. I'll just figure out what coffee shops he goes there and conveniently be there at the same time :shifty: And also find out what he's interested in so I appear to be reading a book of the same interest. :shifty:


----------



## melrocks50

Gonna visit Australia during the new year.


----------



## Kutsuit

I should have never become a physician. Most of the people I knew in high school are now regularly traveling to places like Dubai almost every couple of months/weeks, either for leisure or so-called work-related purposes, while I have to run around hospital corridors to find out where my supposed "supervisor" is napping so that I can wake him up and ask him to give me his next round of orders. :cripes:

I knew I should have been a chef. The first thing I would've done was apply to work for a five star hotel in Dubai LOL. That, in and of itself, would feel like a freaking holiday compared to the hellish conditions that I currently find myself in right now.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

^^ Can't you find a job somewhere else?


----------



## Svartmetall

musiccity said:


> Yeah but I've also got to pay for housing and a little tuition, my parents help me out with some and I've got to handle the other. But when I'm able my next destination will be Stockholm!
> 
> Both because it's a beautiful city and Alexander Skarsgard lives there. I'll just figure out what coffee shops he goes there and conveniently be there at the same time :shifty: And also find out what he's interested in so I appear to be reading a book of the same interest. :shifty:


Make sure to come in summer. Stockholm in summer is beautiful. Whilst it is in winter as well, it can be more difficult to cope with as it can be incredibly cold, not to mention icy and slippery.


----------



## Skyprince

My next trip ( subject to changes ) - November 2015 : Spain

K.L --> Istanbul --> Barcelona --> Valencia --> Murcia --> Andalucía Region --> Toledo --> Madrid --> Istanbul --> K.L


----------



## BlurredLines

Skyprince said:


> My next trip ( subject to changes ) - November 2015 : Spain
> 
> K.L --> Istanbul --> Barcelona --> Valencia --> Murcia --> Andalucía Region --> Toledo --> Madrid --> Istanbul --> K.L


Took me a while to realise you were talking about Murcia, Spain and not 'Murica as in America.


----------



## musiccity

Skyprince said:


> My next trip ( subject to changes ) - November 2015 : Spain K.L --> Istanbul --> Barcelona --> Valencia --> Murcia --> Andalucía Region --> Toledo --> Madrid --> Istanbul --> K.L


I would take out Murcia (very sleepy city, little to do) and try and add the Basque Country


----------



## tpe

musiccity said:


> Is he gay?


I never asked, and it really doesn't matter. Italians are hard to read in some cases.

But we are both lovers of the nude male figures of Antonio Canova, and the Academy has a pair of rare Canova paintings (not sculptures) that we spent half an hour discussing. Could have been shorter, but my technical Italian is rusty.

He was introduced to me today by a friend who literally looks like Brad Pitt. He is straight, but I flirt shamelessly with him all the same. We are quite comfortable with each other in this regard.


----------



## tpe

In any case, I have to decide tomorrow whether to go South or stay in Rome a little longer.

I have an invitation for dinner romorrow, and it would be very tempting to say yes. I can delay the trip to Capri, since my friends will probably be there this winter.

It is never a bad thing to cultivate new and interesting friendships. It is the whole point of going on these trips. To meet such interesting and beautiful people is more satisfying than scaling Everest or some such bagatelle. People are the greatest things in the Universe, and they are what make cities more interesting than any natural wonder.


----------



## tpe

Heading back to nyc this afternoon. Overall a very satisfying visit to Italy and Paris. Met some wonderful people and hope to see them again in 2015.

I don't think I can go to Aachen and Koln this January to see an opera with some friends. But never say never...

In any case, I am set to visit Japan and East Asia (Beijing?) early next year, and will be meeting friends in Munich and Austria in June...

still have to work on the second half of 2015...


----------



## Kangaroo MZ

Do you need someone to carry your bags?


----------



## tpe

Kangaroo MZ said:


> Do you need someone to carry your bags?


That would be nice, but no. 

When was your last trip abroad? I recall you were in nyc -- was it last summer?


----------



## Kangaroo MZ

Yes. Since last summer (northern hemisphere). I was in Durban last month but it doesn't count as abroad to me.


----------



## tpe

Would be nice to travel to your part of the world...

But in your case, you should plan something for next year. Still enough time to prepare/save for one...


----------



## Kangaroo MZ

I've already started planning/saving. I want to do England and France in 2015 (Dec).


----------



## musiccity

I'm really interested in Ecuador at the moment, specifically Guayaquil. The city has some beautiful architecture that is unique compared to other Latin American countries.


----------



## Agent9752

musiccity said:


> I'm really interested in Ecuador at the moment, specifically Guayaquil. The city has some beautiful architecture that is unique compared to other Latin American countries.


No. Guayaquil is horrible. There are few cities in the world I have been to that I would call 'horrible' but Guayaquil: it's horrible. Swampy, buggy, humid, ugly, chaotic, lots of sketchy people. Aside from the weather, it is not unlike Lima, but at least Lima has nice parts and a great cuisine and nightlife. I am an Ecuador fan, but every time I have landed in Guayaquil my only thought was to get out.


----------



## musiccity

Okay so Quito :lol: And I've heard Cuenca is nice but I don't know much about it


----------



## Skyprince

So Im not the only person to think Guayaquil is bad looking and unpresentable.

If I am to visit Ecuador Id skip the lowlands.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Kangaroo MZ said:


> I've already started planning/saving. I want to do England and France in 2015 (Dec).


Going to England when I'm not there and all!! 

Might be France, might not, as you know.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

BlurredLines said:


> All Italians are.


Not in Bologna :gaah:


----------



## musiccity

Manitopiaaa said:


> Not in Bologna :gaah:


Where the hell have you been??


----------



## AmoreUrbs

BlurredLines said:


> All Italians are.


So gay that we don't have gay marriage recognitions?

However, I think this winter I'm going to finally visit Krakow


----------



## Kangaroo MZ

DanielFigFoz said:


> Going to England when I'm not there and all!!
> 
> Might be France, might not, as you know.


Yeah I've got family near London (in Luton). Haven't seen them in ages.

And..air france has plans to introduce direct flight to Paris from here by next year. :banana: If they land you in France I'll hit you up.


----------



## [email protected]

Got back from a trip to South Korea and Japan 10 days ago.

It was my first time in SK (one of the very few East Asian countries that I was still missing) and I travelled around the country for 2 weeks (Seoul - Seoraksan NP - Suwon - Jeonju - Gyeongju - Busan) before crossing the Sea of Japan and spending another 6 days in Tokyo (my 4th visit there).

Here are some of the photos I took.


*Seoul*


Central Seoul seen from Namsan @ Night, Seoul, South Korea by JH_1982, on Flickr


Palace guard in front of Gwanghwamun, Gyeongbokgung Palace, Seoul, South Korea by JH_1982, on Flickr


Dongdaemun Design Plaza @ Night, Seoul, South Korea by JH_1982, on Flickr


View from N Seoul Tower @ Sunset, Seoul, South Korea by JH_1982, on Flickr


Geunjeongjeon, Gyeongbokgung Palace, Seoul, South Korea by JH_1982, on Flickr


Neon lights, Seoul, South Korea by JH_1982, on Flickr​


*Seoraksan NP*


Seoraksan NP, South Korea by JH_1982, on Flickr


Seoraksan NP, South Korea by JH_1982, on Flickr


Seoraksan NP, South Korea by JH_1982, on Flickr​


*Suwon*


Paldalmun, Suwon, South Korea by JH_1982, on Flickr


Hwaseong Fortress, Suwon, South Korea by JH_1982, on Flickr​


*JEONJU*


Hanok Maeul, Jeonju, South Korea by JH_1982, on Flickr


View across Hanok Maeul from Omokdae, Jeonju, South Korea by JH_1982, on Flickr​


*GYEONJU*


Anapji @ Night, Gyeongju, South Korea by JH_1982, on Flickr


Sunset, Gyeongju National Museum, Gyeongju, South Korea by JH_1982, on Flickr


Bulguksa, Gyeongju, South Korea by JH_1982, on Flickr​


*BUSAN*


Looking north from Busan Tower @ Night, Busan, South Korea by JH_1982, on Flickr


Nurimaru APEC House, Busan, South Korea by JH_1982, on Flickr


Zenith Towers @ Night, Busan, South Korea by JH_1982, on Flickr​


*TOKYO*


Kabukicho @ Night, Tokyo, Japan by JH_1982, on Flickr


View from Tokyo Skytree, Tokyo, Japan by JH_1982, on Flickr


Tokyo International Forum, Tokyo, Japan by JH_1982, on Flickr


Sensō-ji, Tokyo, Japan by JH_1982, on Flickr


View from Roppongi Hills Mori Tower @ Night, Tokyo, Japan by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ

tl;dsee :jk:

Lovely pics.


----------



## siamu maharaj

So jealous! Looks like a great trip.


----------



## isaidso

^^ TTC is $11 for a day pass or $3 for 1 trip anywhere on the TTC system. There are no 'zones' like in London.



ikops said:


> Not officially, the official currencies are the US Dollar and the Antillean Guilder. But since there are so many European visitors on the island lots of shops/restaurants/bars do accept Euro's. Although you pay more for the same product.


I guess Sint Maarten would be the same then. :|


----------



## isaidso

Arkitexture said:


> Costs aside, Copenhagen is a gorgeous city! Love the way they meld the historic architecture with modern mid-rises. Very inspiring. I'd love to see Toronto follow their approach.


We'll likely get Copenhagen scale development in the Portlands and lots of our in-fill outside the core is of that scale actually. In the core, it doesn't make economic sense though. The land is too valuable and the demands placed on it too high to go shorter than 30-40 floors. That's roughly the shortest we're seeing in the core these days.


----------



## Xusein

BUMP.

Going to Boise, Idaho for work early next week. Not expecting much from a place that markets itself about it's potatoes but the drive might be nice. 

Then Edmonton, Canada in a few weeks for a wedding. I am surprised that it cost nearly $400 return for a ticket! And that was the cheapest I could find.

Neither are truly tourist destinations but it's still a journey for me since I have only been on this side of the continent for a few months now.


----------



## FREKI

Trip to Florida booked and payed for :happy:



Arkitexture said:


> We decided to take a city bus back to the city centre and only had Euros. With conversion, that bus ride cost us about $30 dollars Canadian.


Holy moley - something went wrong there.. you could have taken a taxi for less than that!

2 Zones for two people should be depending on time of day using Rejsekort:

Outside rushhour: 2x12 DKK = 24 DKK = $4,56 CAD 

Doing rushhour: 2x14 DKK = 28 DKK = $5,38 CAD


My guess is that the Euros are the problem - perhaps there's a fee? I couldn't find any information about paying with foreign currency on their site :dunno:
I'm actually quite amazed that you could, but at that price then you damn well should be able to!


Next time I strongly suggest using a Rejsekort ( nfc based card you can get at any station ) or using your phone to pay for your tickets ( you can see information on how to do that at all bus stops - you can use SMS or their APP ) paying in cash is* never* advicable here, the tickets are more expensive if you do!


----------



## [email protected]

I'm thinking about heading to Central America for 4 weeks in February.

First 12 days around Cuba, primarily focusing on the western part of the country (Havana, Pinar del Rio, Trinidad, Cienfuegos, Santa Clara) followed by a 12 day roadtrip with a rental car all over Costa Rica before spending the final 3 days in Panama City and the surrounding areas.


----------



## tvdxer

Is it worthy for a solo traveler to visit Turkey and Egypt over winter break for a period of about 2-3 weeks? I'm from an ice cold place so the cool will be no problem.


----------



## [email protected]

For Egypt winter is by far the best time to visit, especially if you are also visiting places in interior southern Egypt such as Luxor and the Thebes Valley, Aswan and Abu Simbel where temperatures can reach 50C in the summer and are a pleasant 30C in the winter. Parts of northern Turkey such as Istanbul on the other hand can even get snow during the winter, but of course it is still worthwhile to visit.


----------



## Skyprince

tvdxer said:


> Is it worthy for a solo traveler to visit Turkey and Egypt over winter break for a period of about 2-3 weeks? I'm from an ice cold place so the cool will be no problem.


Avoid Egypt- nothing much to see there unless if u are into Egyptian history.
I've been there twice and wasn't impressed overall.
If u want beach and Arabian cultural vacation then head to Oman. 

Turkey is highly recommended. I've been there twice and had fantastic time there. Don't miss Eastern Turkey- especially Sanliurfa.


----------



## musiccity

Morocco is rapidly pushing to the top of places I want to travel to next.




Tetouan, Maroc by Marjolaine, on Flickr


Tetouan, Maroc by Marjolaine, on Flickr


----------



## JMGA196

I'm going to travel to Raleigh, North Carolina in some weeks. Then I'll go to New Orleans, back to Raleigh, then Washington and hopefully (if I have time and money) NYC. Any tips, suggestions, etc?  I literally wanna visit every museum I can, btw.


----------



## musiccity

You'll love New Orleans! It's less of a museum city and more of a hands on city. Enjoy the French Quarter and take the streetcar down St Charles Ave to Audubon Park.

Tons of amazing museums in DC especially the Smithsonian.


But why Raleigh? It's a nice city but not much there for tourists.


----------



## Jonesy55

musiccity said:


> Morocco is rapidly pushing to the top of places I want to travel to next.]


You'll have to bump my Marrakech thread.


----------



## musiccity

Jonesy55 said:


> You'll have to bump my Marrakech thread.


And why is it not in your signature? :colbert:


----------



## JMGA196

musiccity said:


> You'll love New Orleans! It's less of a museum city and more of a hands on city. Enjoy the French Quarter and take the streetcar down St Charles Ave to Audubon Park.
> 
> Tons of amazing museums in DC especially the Smithsonian.
> 
> 
> *But why Raleigh? It's a nice city but not much there for tourists.*


Thanks  Everybody asks the same question when I tell them 

I'm going to Raleigh because I have some family there, so it will sort of be my headquarters for the time I'm in the US :lol:


----------



## Jonesy55

musiccity said:


> And why is it not in your signature? :colbert:


Ah, yeah, probably because I haven't bothered to update my signature in about 3 years...

Here you go.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1521489


----------



## musiccity

Very nice pics Jonesy!! I really love Moroccan medinas, magical places!


----------



## diablo234

Just got back from Istanbul yesterday. I must say that I enjoyed visiting Turkey especially with the historic buildings, the people, vibrant street scenes, and the food (which is amazing as well). Expect a huge photo thread of Istanbul from me in the near future.


----------



## siamu maharaj

diablo234 said:


> Just got back from Istanbul yesterday. I must say that I enjoyed visiting Turkey especially with the historic buildings, the people, vibrant street scenes, and the food (which is amazing as well). Expect a huge photo thread of Istanbul from me in the near future.


What is more, or less, vibrant than Copenhagen?


----------



## diablo234

siamu maharaj said:


> What is more, or less, vibrant than Copenhagen?


I would say Istanbul is more vibrant in regards to street life but it is also a much larger city that is equivalent in population to London or New York so it would be an unfair comparison. Honestly I would probably prefer living in Copenhagen over Istanbul, but I liked visiting Istanbul since it had so many interesting sights and neighborhoods. They surprisingly had a vibrant arts scene as well which made things interesting.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Posted some pics of my trip to Riga!: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1780230

Sneak peek:


----------



## tpe

Skyprince said:


> Thinking of high altitude trip.. which is better - Ladakh ( India ) or Tibetan region of Sichuan province ( China ) ?
> 
> Heard that visiting Tibet proper requires some permits and must be via tour group.


You can arrange for a trip between Kathmandu and Lhasa through various tour operators, if you have the stamina (and no altitude sickness).

It is easier to start on the Nepal side of the route, although I have heard that it is cheaper to start from Lhasa.

Be warned that accommodations and acclimatization could be issues.


----------



## Skyprince

tpe said:


> You can arrange for a trip between Kathmandu and Lhasa through various tour operators, if you have the stamina (and no altitude sickness).
> 
> It is easier to start on the Nepal side of the route, although I have heard that it is cheaper to start from Lhasa.
> 
> Be warned that accommodations and acclimatization could be issues.


If I decide to go for Tibetan Sichuan region,

One of the itinerary is to fly from Chengdu ( about 500 m.a.s.l ) to world's highest commercial airport in Daocheng ( about 4,400 m.a.s.l ) 

Do u think it will be a big problem once I land in Daocheng ? I don't want to die..but in same time it will be really fun to feel such sudden change in air pressure.


----------



## tpe

Skyprince said:


> If I decide to go for Tibetan Sichuan region,
> 
> One of the itinerary is to fly from Chengdu ( about 500 m.a.s.l ) to world's highest commercial airport in Daocheng ( about 4,400 m.a.s.l )
> 
> Do u think it will be a big problem once I land in Daocheng ? I don't want to die..but in same time I like to do fun record-breaking things .


Overall, I think you should check to see if you are prone to altitude sickness.

And as for general facilities and accommodations, it was rather wanting when I made the tour. Perhaps things have changed. But if you are a very finicky traveller, then do some extra planning.


----------



## diablo234

Regardless if you are flying to a high altitude destination from a low altitude region, it is recommended that you take it easy for one or two days so your body will adjust to the low oxygen levels.


----------



## FREKI

Altitude sickness should not be underestimated - I have a marathon running mate who despite his great shape had to give up on Kilimanjaro a not all that tall mountain, but tall enough..

So Skyprince if you aren't in a very good shape ( or have trained your body to low oxygen enviroment ) chances are flying to above 4000m will not be a pleasent experience and going much above that can downright pose a risk if alone in a hotel room or unsupervised in nature!

At 4400m the air will only have about half the oxygen you are used to and if you are not trained for that, or in a very good shape, chances are your body will be strugling to function under that - so perhaps going to somewhere a bit lower would be adviced for a start to see how your body fares under low oxygen conditions.

There are many places with great mountains that one can go without having to surpass 4000m - since you like southern Europe, northern Italy, France or Spain might be good places to go - or how about the Canary islands ( Tenerife have a large volcano all can visit  )

Alternatively I'm sure many nations closer to you offer similar options - if for nothing else it might be worth it so see how you fare at medium height so you don't end up getting a vacation ruined or worse risk your health by altitude sickness.. ( supposedly it's like a bad hangover times two mixed with severe muscle fatigue  )


----------



## weird

Maybe I will have a free day in Montreal next week. Does anybody have any tips?


----------



## Manitopiaaa

diablo234 said:


> Makes sense, so what was Latvia like?


It was beautiful! Check out the link I posted with the photos!


----------



## Manitopiaaa

musiccity said:


> You're gonna love Lisbon! I also know you're gonna be a mega **** as Lisbon has gorgeous men


Portuguese men are droolworthy


----------



## Skyprince

FREKI said:


> Altitude sickness should not be underestimated - I have a marathon running mate who despite his great shape had to give up on Kilimanjaro a not all that tall mountain, but tall enough..
> 
> So Skyprince if you aren't in a very good shape ( or have trained your body to low oxygen enviroment ) chances are flying to above 4000m will not be a pleasent experience and going much above that can downright pose a risk if alone in a hotel room or unsupervised in nature!
> 
> At 4400m the air will only have about half the oxygen you are used to and if you are not trained for that, or in a very good shape, chances are your body will be strugling to function under that - so perhaps going to somewhere a bit lower would be adviced for a start to see how your body fares under low oxygen conditions.
> 
> There are many places with great mountains that one can go without having to surpass 4000m - since you like southern Europe, northern Italy, France or Spain might be good places to go - or how about the Canary islands ( Tenerife have a large volcano all can visit  )
> 
> Alternatively I'm sure many nations closer to you offer similar options - if for nothing else it might be worth it so see how you fare at medium height so you don't end up getting a vacation ruined or worse risk your health by altitude sickness.. ( supposedly it's like a bad hangover times two mixed with severe muscle fatigue  )


Right near Daocheng there are low-altitude plains/valleys below 3500 m so I think I can simply escape there if my body critically can't adjust to low oxygen .

Traveling by bus from Chengdu to Daocheng takes >2 days instead of an hour's flight. But Im weak for winding roads, it makes me feel dizzy and vomit easily ( pills didn't work from previous experience ). And the road from Chengdu to Tibetan region is notoriously winding from what Ive studied, how can I cope with such long duration ?


----------



## musiccity

Manitopiaaa said:


> Portuguese men are droolworthy


I found Portuguese men to be more attractive than Spanish men. Not that Spanish men weren't attractive (definitely not), but Portuguese guys in my age group were far more calm, mature, and down to earth than Spanish guys in my age group, and that's sexy to me. I don't know if we grow up too fast here in the US or they take a longer time to grow up but I was surprised at how immature a lot of Spanish guys my age were.

Also, Portuguese people have a beautiful skin tone. I really got to see this on a beach we went to that was more popular with Lisbonites than tourists.


----------



## Geborgenheit

Svartmetall said:


> Latvia can not into Nordic.


None in Latvia is saying that we are Nordic. We are Baltic!


----------



## Manitopiaaa

musiccity said:


> I found Portuguese men to be more attractive than Spanish men. Not that Spanish men weren't attractive (definitely not), but Portuguese guys in my age group were far more calm, mature, and down to earth than Spanish guys in my age group, and that's sexy to me. I don't know if we grow up too fast here in the US or they take a longer time to grow up but I was surprised at how immature a lot of Spanish guys my age were.
> 
> Also, Portuguese people have a beautiful skin tone. I really got to see this on a beach we went to that was more popular with Lisbonites than tourists.


I agree on all points. Spanish men just don't compare (which is saying something since Spanish men are above average in and of themselves). But Portuguese men have the golden bronze skin, were more goofy AND mature. Spanish men are a lot more 'high school cool' than '20s cool'. They seem to lack a sense a mystery to them also that Portuguese men have. Spanish and Italian men in general seem to mature much later. Here in Italy, most men in their mid-20s are still in their emo phase or drunk binging phase. In Spain, a lot of them are in their 'revolutionary' phase. A shame if you ask me. It's a shame I wasn't able to go to a beach in Portugal (I visited in March).


----------



## musiccity

Manitopiaaa said:


> I agree on all points. Spanish men just don't compare (which is saying something since Spanish men are above average in and of themselves). But Portuguese men have the golden bronze skin, were more goofy AND mature. Spanish men are a lot more 'high school cool' than '20s cool'. They seem to lack a sense a mystery to them also that Portuguese men have. Spanish and Italian men in general seem to mature much later. Here in Italy, most men in their mid-20s are still in their emo phase or drunk binging phase. In Spain, a lot of them are in their 'revolutionary' phase. A shame if you ask me. It's a shame I wasn't able to go to a beach in Portugal (I visited in March).


We had pretty much the exact same impressions. A group of guys aged around 22-24 in Spain would easily remind me of a group of 15-16 year old guys here. Portuguese guys (and people all around) were a lot more open and friendly. I had more conversations with strangers in the 5 days I spent in Portugal than I did in all my time spent in the Madrid metro area. (Close to two months)

On the flip side, not all young Spanish men were immature and aloof (definitely not), just a lot more than I was expecting. And other regions of Spain were much friendlier than Madrid. Even though I kept being told Barcelona was not a very friendly city, I didn't think that at all. I had many conversations with locals. I think maybe that was because I was speaking English with them instead of Spanish. Which sounds weird.... but I had some Catalonians tell me that they much prefer tourists to speak to them in English than in Spanish. I guess because of political reasons 

Also, I had much friendlier encounters than other people in my group who went to Barcelona and tried to speak broken Spanish with the locals.

The Basque Country was friendly and Salamanca was extremely so. I traveled alone to Salamanca and it seemed like the residents of the city wanted to look after me. I had many people recommend to me which places to visits, restaurants to eat at, places to stay, etc etc.

Even had a guy tell me to put my phone on the other side of the table as the street by the cafe I was eating at was known for pickpockets. I had a really great experience in Salamanca. Beautiful city


----------



## musiccity

I've taken an interest to Cyprus lately. Especially in the region from the old city of Nicosia to Kyrenia, including the picturesque Kyrenia Mountains and the beautiful villages nestled in them.


Has anybody been to this area?


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

I've been to Cyprus. Pretty boring place tbh.


----------



## musiccity

The Cake On BBQ said:


> I've been to Cyprus. Pretty boring place tbh.


No


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Yes. There are much more interesting Greek islands.


----------



## musiccity

The Cake On BBQ said:


> Yes. There are much more interesting Greek islands.


No there are not.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Go **** yourself :colbert:


----------



## Skyprince

The Cake On BBQ said:


> I've been to Cyprus. Pretty boring place tbh.


At least 2 of my friends said so too.


----------



## JMGA196

Why do mountains in Europe never have trees? D:


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Further towards the poles you go the lower the tree line I guess.


----------



## ab_ltf

Alps are full of woods so are the Pyrenées......


----------



## castermaild55

tpe said:


> Paris and Barcelona are on different scales. Both are wonderful to visit, but I would say that there are more cultural things to see and do at this time in Paris.
> 
> The question is: what do _YOU_ prefer to do.


as for the Japanese tourists about Paris

'Paris Syndrome' strikes Japanese
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/6197921.stm


----------



## ab_ltf

Paris is one of the most romantic cities no doubt and Barcelona is energetic.


----------



## xxxriainxxx

diablo234 said:


> Have to say I am sort of jealous of Europeans since they have so many interesting countries/destinations nearby, not to mention the very generous vacations/time off, which would allow people to explore those countries/regions.


True. So technically you can be to so many countries if you live in Europe. People drive to another country for groceries. Lol. The only country who does that in Asia is Singapore who drives to Malaysia for cheaper groceries. :lol: but travel outside Europe is either more difficult, more expensive or more dangerous. Street cred if you get to countries around Asia (outside the main destinations of course).


----------



## Jonesy55

The cheap airlines like Easyjet and Ryanair have started to expand their destinations beyond their traditional European base in recent years. They now have a few flights to Morocco, Egypt, Turkey, Israel.

Of course if you live in Southern Europe there have always been plentiful ferries going to North Africa so its always been a fairly easy and cheap trip I think.

Asia is actually very popular among European tourists, I would say rarer is travel to Sub Saharan Africa, though even there a few destinations get pretty big numbers of European tourists on beach holidays.


----------



## Inconfidente

JMGA196 said:


> Why do mountains in Europe never have trees? D:


When you reach a certain altitude trees can't survive. It's called tree line: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tree_line


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

In Trebinje's case I guess it's because the mountain in the photo is too rocky. Otherwise Bosnia seems to be a very green country.


----------



## weird

I've just came from Canada and overall, really disappointed, probably cause I was expecting something INCREDIBLE. I was expecting much much more from the country, especially from Montréal, which happens to be a large suburbia with some skyscrapers. Do not get me wrong: it is a nice city, but I was hoping for some distinctive personal notes, that I could not find. I couldn't see large traces of French heritage.

On a positive note, I really enjoy my time in Québec City, which I guess that it is the most beautiful city in the east coast, artsy speaking. I liked the small streets, their gastronomy (oh boy, the eat much better than the rest) and their French accent is pretty funny.. They totally sing!  First day I was a bit of lost, but then no problem. 

Toronto downtown is impressive too, but some buildings looked pretty much alike. Highways connect the city pretty well with the suburbs and I got time to go to some nice restaurants. A bit hidden though.. if it weren't for the locals, no way I could find those.

Overall: a very nice place which I would not feel appeased to go back to. At least, not by now.





Jonesy55 said:


> Of course if you live in Southern Europe there have always been plentiful ferries going to North Africa so its always been a fairly easy and cheap trip I think.


Only if you live in Algeciras. Ferry prices from Barcelona to Mallorca are as much (or more) than Ryan Air to Paris.



melrocks50 said:


> I'm travelling through Europe next April and I have four days in the beginning of the trip where I don't really know what to do. My flight lands in Paris and my plan at first was to stay there for around 3 days before heading north to Amsterdam while stopping in Liege, Ghent and Antwerp in Belgium, but I've recently become more interested in visiting Barcelona however it would mean I'd have to venture south from Paris and head back north to Amsterdam again from Spain and that would make the costs for flights go up. I'm not sure what to do. I've never been to Paris and have heard many good things about it but I've been to France already and it wasn't as good as I had hoped it to be. I have 4 days available, should I spend four full days in Barcelona or keep my plans the same? I've also never been to Barcelona but I've heard so many good things about it as well and it seems like no place I have ever been to before.


I live in Barcelona and I've been to Paris many times. My thought is that both cities are worth a visit but, they are completely different. Paris is a bigger, busier, more grey and architecturally, a classic city whilst Barcelona is easier to be walked, bikes are used, much more colourful and architecturally, a modernist city.

The vibe in both is really different. Just for drawing some lines, in a probably totally stupid comparison, Barcelona's vibe is more like Amsterdam, whilst Paris is in the league of London (but being a more traditional city).

So the question is: what do you want?

Museums? Paris.
Architecture? Barcelona. Personally I prefer it.
Party? Barcelona. You will find a lot of good things to do for half the price. Clubs/bistros are ridiculously expensive in Paris.
Any other reason? Let us know 



musiccity said:


> I was in Barcelona in June, obviously being in the height of the Catalonian Independence movement. When people in my group tried speaking in their limited Spanish many locals became rude. So I tried using English instead (against the advisement of others in my group) and had much friendlier interactions with locals.
> 
> That may have been because I was speaking English instead of limited Spanish or maybe I have a kind looking face, I don't know. But I had much friendlier experiences in Barcelona than other members in my group.


Totally the opposite. Spanish is much more preferable over English, and at the same level as Catalan (but if you add three Catalan words such as "si us plau", "gràcies" or "de res" they will love it for interacting). Mainly for two reasons: 1) ones because they cannot speak English properly, so even if they want they cannot help and 2) Even if they can, you will be speaking a foreign language, which is a neutral thing that do not lights up nobody's heart.

Truth to be said, if your Spanish is not good enough for understanding everything that they say at a local average speed speech and, your abilities expressing yourself cannot match that, Spanish people who can speak English (mostly youngsters) will switch to English to help you. We feel that speaking slowly would be an insult (as if you had a problem). Generally, people are nice, but they have a huge barrier understanding foreigners that do not speak Latin-based languages. Of course, this is the average citizen since in businesses, no problem at all.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Canada seems like the type of country that has a lot to offer - if you get away from the cities. If I go there, I'd be more inclined to visit places that are more up North or small towns in the Eastern part of country.


----------



## weird

I've been to Alma, QC. ca. 30,000 inhabitants in Eastern Canada. The city is not worth it but the nature was marvelous. I totally felt small compared to it  Then I drove to Hamilton, through Québec City, Montréal, Ottawa and Toronto.

The best thing that Canada has is its people. They are really nice, helpful and welcoming, especially in Québec.


----------



## siamu maharaj

weird said:


> I've been to Alma, QC. ca. 30,000 inhabitants in Eastern Canada. The city is not worth it but the nature was marvelous. I totally felt small compared to it  Then I drove to Hamilton, through Québec City, Montréal, Ottawa and Toronto.
> 
> The best thing that Canada has is its people. They are really nice, helpful and welcoming, especially in Québec.


I am assuming you speak French.


----------



## Skyprince

Maybe its rewarding to visit Russia at this time, with the weaken currency


----------



## Jonesy55

Yes, might be a good time, a guy I work with went to Moscow a few months ago, he got a return flight for only £100 but said it was a quite expensive city to visit. That was before the fall in currency though...


----------



## weird

Jonesy55 said:


> Yes, might be a good time, a guy I work with went to Moscow a few months ago, he got a return flight for only £100 but said it was a quite expensive city to visit. That was before the fall in currency though...


Hotels are as expensive as in London. Apart from that, normal prices. Cheap if you want it to be so.



siamu maharaj said:


> I am assuming you speak French.


Yes I do


----------



## tpe

Booked my stay for early next year...


----------



## Skyprince

^^ Better flock to El Nido now before it becomes another Phuket or Boracay :drool:

Will u get there via Puerto Princesa or by direct Manila-ElNido small plane ?


----------



## tpe

Skyprince said:


> ^^ Better flock to El Nido now before it becomes another Phuket or Boracay :drool:
> 
> Will u get there via Puerto Princesa or by direct Manila-ElNido small plane ?


Exactly. With increasing popularity, it may go downhill very soon.

Honestly, I have not finalized travel details. I have good friends in Manila who will look into this for me. But I suspect it will be the latter.


----------



## musiccity

I know this is a long shot, but has anyone visited Tbilisi, Georgia? It's such a mysterious city and the old town is beautiful, charming, and whimsical.


----------



## musiccity

^^ I'd hope you all would visit in the summertime. Though Yakutia would be a damn cool place to visit!! I mean, how many people can say they've been to Yakutia?!


----------



## tpe

Well, I got the last pic from a thread by RyuKyuRhymer, so I suppose he has already been there(?)!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1399146


----------



## Skyprince

@tpe- How about a trip to Chukotka ? I think Chukotka is more "extreme" and isolated than Yakutia ? How I wish I could go there and post a pic in a beach in northern coast of Chukotka :cheers:


----------



## tpe

Skyprince said:


> @tpe- How about a trip to Chukotka ? I think Chukotka is more "extreme" and isolated than Yakutia ? How I wish I could go there and post a pic in a beach in northern coast of Chukotka :cheers:


The problem is that certain areas are not open to general travelers. Just to let you know, I have a friend in Chicago (Russian, of course, originally from Moscow) who has been to Chukotka, as part of a scientific expedition during the Soviet era.

He was also in Chernobyl a few weeks before the accident. He was lucky.


----------



## Fotostatica

siamu maharaj said:


> But why are you going back and forth? Is it only because you got flights to Tokyo? You could a landed in Osaka and then left from Tokyo.


The trip was set that way and in the end I liked it plus it was cheaper doing round trip to and from Tokyo as well.







Rev Stickleback said:


> If you can, when going to/from Hiroshima, stop off an Himeji for a few hours.
> 
> You'll see a few reconstructed Japanese castles in other places, but Himeji is huge, and the real deal. It's only about a 10 minute walk from the station, and most of the shinkansen bullet trains stop there.
> 
> 
> It's also worth looking at getting a rail pass if most of your travelling is in a two week period.
> 
> 
> One thing to know is that your credit/debit cards won't work in nearly all banks out there. If you need cash from an ATM then either go to a post office, or a 7-11, where they usually have ATMs. CitiBank is about the only one that'll take western cards (paying at hotels etc is fine).


Thanks for the tips, I do have a JR pass booked and will do all my spending in cash  that way I know what I have left


----------



## siamu maharaj

tpe said:


> Over the years, a few friends have suggested half-jokingly that we plan trips to certain cities/towns that are not exactly tourist meccas. Joking aside, I somehow sense that there is a serious element to it all, since we keep on talking about it over the years. Two of these friends are great travelers, and I can actually imagine going to these places just on a dare.
> 
> 3 such cities (all in the Arctic circle):
> 
> 1. Kiruna, Sweden (the largest iron mine in the world)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Vorkuta, in the Russian Gulag (the City of Bones):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. And our "dream" city: Yakutsk (the coldest major city in the world)


I'd totally visit such places.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Skyprince said:


> @tpe- How about a trip to Chukotka ? I think Chukotka is more "extreme" and isolated than Yakutia ? How I wish I could go there and post a pic in a beach in northern coast of Chukotka :cheers:


I'd personally love to visit Kamchatka (the peninsula South of that). It's not a city obviously, but I saw a docu on BBC I think and that place is beautiful beyond words.


----------



## tpe

siamu maharaj said:


> I'd personally love to visit Kamchatka (the peninsula South of that). It's not a city obviously, but I saw a docu on BBC I think and that place is beautiful beyond words.


That same Russian friend of mine visited the Kamchatka peninsula on the same scientific expedition. And he told me that during the time he visited (Soviet era in the 1970s), it was a totally restricted area, not open to travelers. It has probably changed somewhat nowadays...


----------



## siamu maharaj

tpe said:


> That same Russian friend of mine visited the Kamchatka peninsula on the same scientific expedition. And he told me that during the time he visited (Soviet era in the 1970s), it was a totally restricted area, not open to travelers. It has probably changed somewhat nowadays...


I looked into Kamchatka tourism after watching that docu. and it is semi-restricted (a fact also mentioned in the docu.) so you can visit some areas under some restrictions.


----------



## tpe

siamu maharaj said:


> I looked into Kamchatka tourism after watching that docu. and it is semi-restricted (a fact also mentioned in the docu.) so you can visit some areas under some restrictions.


Then it's certainly a place I would love to go to in the near future. I have not seen the documentary, but from what my friend told me, it must be spectacular. He told me a number of strange things about the area, some of them quite unbelievable.


----------



## siamu maharaj

tpe said:


> Then it's certainly a place I would love to go to in the near future. I have not seen the documentary, but from what my friend told me, it must be spectacular. He told me a number of strange things about the area, some of them quite unbelievable.


If you have Netflix, it may be available on it.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

Fotostatica said:


> Thanks for the tips, I do have a JR pass booked and will do all my spending in cash  that way I know what I have left


It's very much a cash society outside of hotels.


Also the Tokyo Metro machines look completely baffling at first. If you can't work it out just put in the minimum fare and when you get to the other end there'll be another machine. Put your ticket in that and it'll tell you how much you were short. It doesn't cost any more.


----------



## Svartmetall

Off to Berlin, Beijing, Tianjin and Shanghai tonight. Have a great Christmas and a Happy New Year one and all.

See you from the 12th of Jan most likely!


----------



## Czas na Żywiec

^^ Safe travels and happy holidays.


----------



## Svartmetall

Cheers mate, have a good one yourself!


----------



## Jonesy55

Svartmetall said:


> Off to Berlin, Beijing, Tianjin and Shanghai tonight.


Sounds like you have a busy evening ahead of you!

Have a good one.


----------



## musiccity

The capital city of Kamchatka is in just as beautiful of a place as any. It's situated on a bay and located between two large, snow capped, cone shaped volcanoes.

The city itself is ugly as all hell (you can explore it on Google Street View, as well as Yakutsk and Vorkuta for that matter), but the setting is _beautiful_!


----------



## tpe

Better visit Vorkuta before it disappears from the map.

*No One Wants to Live in the Arctic City of Vorkuta Anymore*
May 30, 2014
by Tomeu Coll

http://www.vice.com/read/the-lost-artic-city-of-vortuka









_Lenin Avenue, Vorkuta main street_


----------



## musiccity

Well it sounds like a horribly miserable place with long, severe winters and horrendously ugly, depressing architecture.

If I had to live in a Russian city it would be Kazan.


----------



## eklips

^^ I'm routinely invited to visit Kazan by a Tatar-jewish friend who is originally from there. I should really check it out one day.


----------



## Geborgenheit

Jonesy55 said:


> Yeah, but the kids like the sea/beach, even if if isn't very warm. :laugh:


You could also go to the Baltic Sea. It's very refreshing in April.


----------



## musiccity

*Travel Talk*

Very refreshing between your legs due to lack of space after your balls froze off, yes.


----------



## musiccity

Beautiful small town Kentucky


----------



## JayPeeDee

Jonesy55 said:


> I'm thinking of a quick break in Mallorca in early April (Easter school holidays), flights are pretty cheap at the moment, under £70/€85/$110 return inc taxes each from either Manchester or Liverpool.
> 
> I've never been before and I imagine there are some pretty trashy mass tourism resorts as well as the nice parts. Any tips on where to go/avoid


My grandparents used to live in Cala D'Or over on the eastern coast, spent many summer holidays there as a kid, although it's grown substantially recently. About an hour and 30 from Palma, car rental is cheap and I'd suggest doing so so you can visit different beaches/resorts/attractions. I would avoid staying in Palma or places around Magaluf, although they are cheap and cheaful they are full of Brits. Other places on the island worth considering are north/eastern like Alcudia. Very beautiful island with some great places for kids.


----------



## LMCA1990

I'm thinking about going either to Sydney or Hong Kong next summer. It might have to wait until summer 2016 because of reasons related with my job in the navy and whatever


----------



## JayPeeDee

Sydney and Hong Kong, both great places. 

I have a trip to Japan booked for end September, two weeks. Planning on seeing Tokyo and Osaka, with a couple of days in Seoul and maybe some time in Okinawa. Any suggestions on the best places to see in such a short time?


----------



## tpe

Planned trips for 2015 (so far). No new places this year. Except for Palawan, the point is to see friends.

Japan (Kyoto - Tokyo), Hong Kong, and the Philippines (Manila and the Island of Palawan) around April.

Austria (Vienna - Linz - Salzburg), Italy (Northern Italy - Milan), Germany (Munich - Bavaria), Spain (Madrid - Segovia/La Granja) and Paris (?) in May/June

France (Paris) and Italy (Rome - Napoli) in October.

There is a chance I might fly at the last minute to Aachen, to see the "Brokeback Mountain" opera with some friends in early January. But I am not sure I will be able to do this...


----------



## musiccity

Tpe do you fly first class?


----------



## tpe

musiccity said:


> Tpe do you fly first class?


When I can. Business class or preferred/premium economy too. But I don't mind flying coach -- if the flight is not too long. Same with trains.

Never fly US carriers if I can help it. And I try to fly overnight to minimize problems involving noisy children.


----------



## Jonesy55

JayPeeDee said:


> My grandparents used to live in Cala D'Or over on the eastern coast, spent many summer holidays there as a kid, although it's grown substantially recently. About an hour and 30 from Palma, car rental is cheap and I'd suggest doing so so you can visit different beaches/resorts/attractions. I would avoid staying in Palma or places around Magaluf, although they are cheap and cheaful they are full of Brits. Other places on the island worth considering are north/eastern like Alcudia. Very beautiful island with some great places for kids.


Thanks! Cala d'or was one place I'd looked at actually.


----------



## musiccity

Lately this city has piqued my interest: 

Sidon, Lebanon. The city has a beautiful old quarter and a crusaders castle built over the sea!




























[/url]


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Was in Manila over NYE and this was the fireworks display all over the metropolis. It went on for like 2 hours.

This is what we saw from the rooftop last NYE. (Video isn't mine, still haven't put ours together.)


----------



## DanielFigFoz

My Dad has decided that we're going to see all the monuments of one-day cycle races:

-Milan-San Remo
-Tour of Flanders
-Paris-Roubaix
-Liege-Bastogne-Liege
-Tour of Lombardy

This year we're going to see the Milan-San Remo, somewhere towards the end, as it's during my Easter break from university. We're flying to Nice on EasyJet on the Saturday afternoon, staying in Menton, going to San Remo the next day, and on the last day visiting in not very much detail Monaco and Nice and then flying back in the evening.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Jonesy55 said:


> 4x fights to Tangier =£800
> 4x flights to Palma de Mallorca =£275
> 
> Plus we would have to drive down to London for the flights which is less convenient.


The problem with flying to Tangier is you'd have to transit through Tangier (which is not a great city to be in with family). I thought Asilah was just alright. I don't find much beauty in Morocco's beaches. The country's strengths lie in other areas (Ait Benhaddou, Fes, Meknes, Marrakech, Chef, Volubilis, Rif, Atlas, etc)


----------



## ab_ltf

Travelling to Amsterdam next week end. Leaving the bland minor mediterranean climate for a while


----------



## diablo234

musiccity said:


> Lately this city has piqued my interest:
> 
> Sidon, Lebanon. The city has a beautiful old quarter and a crusaders castle built over the sea!


On a related note I have heard the nightlife in Beirut is pretty outrageous. On Anthony Bourdain's TV show, they were showing that people were out clubbing and partying at the same time when Israel decided to launch a few airstrikes at Beirut.


----------



## Marbur66

Lebanon has always interested me for some reason. It's one of the few places in the ME I would ever consider going to.


----------



## FREKI

Looks like my gf and I have agreed upon our fall vacation - the choice was between the Azores islands ( Portugl owned volcanic islands far out in the Atlantic Ocean ) and Shaghai..

Since our summer vacation will be two weeks of exploring Jutland that will cover a lot of nature, so we went for the large Asian city of Shanghai..

Been wanting to see that city for a long time, but waiting on the supertalls to pop up  
This will also be my first trip to mainland China ( have been to Hong Kong twice )


But coming up first will be the winter vacation to Florida next month :happy:


----------



## Skyprince

diablo234 said:


> On a related note I have heard the nightlife in Beirut is pretty outrageous. On Anthony Bourdain's TV show, they were showing that people were out clubbing and partying at the same time when Israel decided to launch a few airstrikes at Beirut.


Lebanon was disappointing for me:

In that 2 days I was cheated of money 3 times 
Infrastructure is poor
Public transport was poor- from airport the only way to get to downtown is by rip-off taxis, and transport within Beirut is a mess
Poorly managed tourist areas in Beirut
Lebanon outside Beirut feels 4th world
Prices expensive 

Its quite overrated.

If u want to explore Middle East, I recommend Oman and Southeastern Turkey.


----------



## musiccity

FREKI said:


> But coming up first will be the winter vacation to Florida next month :happy:


Why do you need a winter vacation? I thought Copenhagen was mild, sunny, and tropical with a steady year round temperature of 25C due to the Gulf Stream and the shallow warm waters around Denmark.


----------



## Marbur66

musiccity said:


> Skyprince does seem to love horrible places :lol:


The hotter the better! Cold = dull and depressing. :lol:


----------



## musiccity

Slovenia as a country should be a tourism goldmine. I wouldn't say it's off the beaten path but it's certainly overshadowed by its neighbor, Italy.

Slovenia is like all of Europe crammed into one little country. You have Northern Slovenia with the Julian Alps, Western Slovenia with it's Adriatic climate and vineyards, and Eastern Slovenia with it's rolling plains. Not just the landscape but the architecture and culture is diverse to. Southwestern Slovenia is at the fringes of Southern Europe with it's Italian architecture and vineyards, Northern Slovenia greatly resembles neighboring Austria with its Germanic architecture and castles and Western Slovenia resembles the Central European Plains and Austro-Hungarian architecture.


----------



## BlurredLines

^^all of the countries located on the alps are just so darn beautiful. But yeah Slovenia is super underrated. A lot of people don't even know where Slovenia is in a map. I'd love to visit this place one day.


----------



## Skyprince

In Europe instead of visiting a country only for its little mountain landscape and quiet sterile rural settings, I prefer a country that offers something far more than that.. grand historical monuments, vibrant elaborate culture full of life, nice tasty food, friendly hospitable sociable people, beautiful sea, warm weather. 

The only interesting part of Europe is Mediterranean :cheers:


----------



## Marbur66

Skyprince said:


> The only interesting part of Europe is Mediterranean :cheers:


No one gives a shit what you think anymore bro. You're like that nerd that keeps showing up at parties and butting into conversations. :lol:


----------



## Jonesy55

Slovenia IS Mediterranean anyway. 

And I agree, it's a great little country to visit. :yes:


----------



## Skyprince

When I said I love Mediterranean Europe doesn't mean I am fond of 100% of them.

For example am not really into Northernmost parts of Italy, Basque Country in Spain, BiH, Non-coastal Croatia , Black Sea region of Turkey and most of Slovenia. These regions tend to have cultures and atmosphere more related to Northerly countries/ European plain and less tied to vibrant exciting atmosphere in most of coastal Mediterranean.


----------



## ikops

I have been to Bled a couple of times. Great scenery.


----------



## musiccity

I'll be travelling for Spring Break 


March 6 - Starkville, MS -> Villa Rica, GA. Will be staying overnight at a friends house.

March 7 - Villa Rica, GA -> Bradenton, FL. Staying at my friends' family's vacation home.

March 11 - Bradenton, FL -> Villa Rica, GA -> Birmingham, AL. Spending the night in Bham to see family.

March 12 - Birmingham, AL -> Nashville, TN. Visiting friends in Nashville.

March 15 - Nashville, TN -> Starkville, MS.


So nowhere particularly beautiful or exotic but it's travelling and vacationing all the same.


----------



## ainvan

musiccity said:


> I'll be travelling for Spring Break


Have fun! Stay out of trouble and safe sex


----------



## musiccity

ainvan said:


> Have fun! Stay out of trouble and safe sex



Well since you're insisting... okay!


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Bled and Ljubljana are amazing. I specially enjoyed Vintgar Gorge and Metelkova, the Artist Colony. Slovenia in general is gorgeous.

Also, I just got back from Athens, Cappadocia and Istanbul. So cool! And 60 degree weather in Winter only added to the magic. Selime Monastery = Wow.


----------



## tpe

I love the rock churches and monasteries of Cappadocia. Went to visit a friend who was doing some archaology there. I should go back.


----------



## Marbur66

Btw, is Cappadocia the local name for it? I used to know an Italian girl in high school with that surname.


----------



## Perseus26

Marbur66 said:


> Btw, is Cappadocia the local name for it? I used to know an Italian girl in high school with that surname.



Wiki says it's "Kapadokya" in Turkish!

Lmao at that surname, never heard of someone with it :lol:


----------



## Perseus26

Manitopiaaa said:


> Also, I just got back from Athens, Cappadocia and Istanbul. So cool! And 60 degree weather in Winter only added to the magic. Selime Monastery = Wow.


Pics or it didn't happen

Seriously, it would be great if you made a thread about it. (Or if you uploaded them on Flickr)


----------



## tpe

Perseus26 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> Seriously, it would be great if you made a thread about it. (Or if you uploaded them on Flickr)


I am a bit odd in that a word description from the traveler would suffice. Perhaps this is from sympathy/empathy, as I never take pictures during my travels. But I don't resent others wanting to take pictures. To each his own.

I love the feel of memory growing more distant, until a few impressions are left. Or maybe nothing at all. It puts you in touch with your mortality, and how special and personal every moment is when one travels.


----------



## tpe

Finally got the 1st Edition of one of the great classics of modern travel writing.

I don't think I'll ever do the trip he did, but he wrote about it so beautifully, that one is transported.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Perseus26 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> Seriously, it would be great if you made a thread about it. (Or if you uploaded them on Flickr)


I should! But I'm so far behind on uploading pictures. I should probably go and finish that Bologna one I made before I do another.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Perseus26 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> Seriously, it would be great if you made a thread about it. (Or if you uploaded them on Flickr)


Oh, sorry. Didn't read your first line.

Here's me in Cappadocia! (I had a cold, had less than 4 hours of sleep, had been travelling for 10 days and had just hiked for a good while). I also needed a haircut and a shave. Pure adrenaline kept me going haha


----------



## Mirror's Edge

You are crazy to travel in winter, looks so cold..brrr


----------



## Perseus26

Manitopiaaa said:


> Oh, sorry. Didn't read your first line.
> 
> Here's me in Cappadocia! (I had a cold, had less than 4 hours of sleep, had been travelling for 10 days and had just hiked for a good while). I also needed a haircut and a shave. Pure adrenaline kept me going haha


Whoa i wasn't expecting you to post it actually, i was more like 'i want to see those places so open a thread or post a flickr account" but i'm glad you did! You look really fine mate :cheers:


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Perseus26 said:


> Whoa i wasn't expecting you to post it actually, i was more like 'i want to see those places so open a thread or post a flickr account" but i'm glad you did! You look really fine mate :cheers:


Lol gotcha, I posted some here and that's probably where I'll add any more: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1792120&page=2

Oh, another uh-mazing place in Cappadocia is Pigeon Valley which is just a small walk from Göreme:


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Cappadocia is amazing, especially during Spring. All those cherry and plum blossoms turn that semi-desert place into a heaven


----------



## Manitopiaaa

The Cake On BBQ said:


> Cappadocia is amazing, especially during Spring. All those cherry and plum blossoms turn that semi-desert place into a heaven


I bet. I need to return to finish the Rainbow Tours. I did Green and Red on this trip but the region is so big and there's a good 5 more tours to complete with sites I haven't seen. Apparently there's 37 underground cities and I only saw 1. Ill be sure to go in Spring next time I visit, though I definitely lucked out with a really mild January.


----------



## musiccity

I've always wanted to go to the Azores. It seems like heaven on Earth to me.


----------



## BlurredLines

I need to go to Greece so badly 

Monemvasia


----------



## eklips

tpe said:


> I love the feel of memory growing more distant, until a few impressions are left. Or maybe nothing at all. It puts you in touch with your mortality, and how special and personal every moment is when one travels.


Interesting point of view, but IMO only really doable because you have the means: time and money, to travel very frequently, revisiting old destinations and discovering new places many times each year. This afaik, is impossible for those who cannot.


----------



## tpe

eklips said:


> Interesting point of view, but IMO only really doable because you have the means: time and money, to travel very frequently, revisiting old destinations and discovering new places many times each year. This afaik, is impossible for those who cannot.


Well, you may be right. 

You have also traveled a lot the last couple of years, no? My impression was that you didn't travel a conventional tourist, but did you get a chance to take pictures of the many people and places you met/visited? I guess pictures help us remember those we get to meet briefly or in passing. I try to see the same people I have met on earlier trips, so I guess it feels not as critical.


----------



## Skyprince

How much am I attracted to countries I've visited ? :cheers:
( only for relatively big countries and where I've spent at least 3 days )

Greece 9.5
Turkey 9
Italy 8
Yemen 8
Thailand 7.5
Oman 7
UAE 7
India 7
Japan 6.5
France 6
Philippines 5
China 4.5
Switzerland 4
Indonesia 4
S.Korea 4
Mexico 4
Morocco 3.5
Netherlands 2.5
Bangladesh 2.5
Sri Lanka 2.5
Bosnia 2.5
Croatia 2.5
Taiwan 2
Hungary 2
Egypt 2
Australia 2
UK 1.5
Lebanon 1.5
Belgium 1.5
Ireland 1.5
Germany 1
Luxembourg 1
Cambodia 1
Brunei 1

So what makes Greece my top pick ? It has almost everything I love to see- grand history , very dramatic & spectacular landscape, fairly warm people, great social life, excellent tourism infrasturcture ,very easy to move around, almost every young person is English-speaking, great safety, nice food, minimal harassment towards tourists, arguably the best historical architecture etc :cheers:


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Going to Lisbon tomorrow. I'm kinda unexcited about it, so not in the mood for travelling.


----------



## BlurredLines

Skyprince said:


> How much am I attracted to countries I've visited ? :cheers:
> ( only for relatively big countries and where I've spent at least 3 days )
> 
> Greece 9.5
> Turkey 9
> Italy 8
> Yemen 8
> Thailand 7.5
> Oman 7
> UAE 7
> India 7
> Japan 6.5
> France 6
> Philippines 5
> China 4.5
> Switzerland 4
> Indonesia 4
> S.Korea 4
> Mexico 4
> Morocco 3.5
> Netherlands 2.5
> Bangladesh 2.5
> Sri Lanka 2.5
> Bosnia 2.5
> Croatia 2.5
> Taiwan 2
> Hungary 2
> Egypt 2
> Australia 2
> UK 1.5
> Lebanon 1.5
> Belgium 1.5
> Ireland 1.5
> Germany 1
> Luxembourg 1
> Cambodia 1
> Brunei 1
> 
> So what makes Greece my top pick ? It has almost everything I love to see- grand history , very dramatic & spectacular landscape, fairly warm people, great social life, excellent tourism infrasturcture ,very easy to move around, almost every young person is English-speaking, great safety, nice food, minimal harassment towards tourists, arguably the best historical architecture etc :cheers:


Just wondering what would make you go to Brunei. All I've heard about it is that it's a super-rich nation with bad infrastructure. It's not very well known for being a tourist destination.


----------



## Skyprince

^^ Brunei has great infrastructure for its small population of around half a million
I went there largely coz I wanted to see a new country and got cheap fares. Just that it doesn't have much to offer. Not an interesting tourist destination , but it can a be a nice place to live if u don't mind small city life.


----------



## skymantle

I like your list Skyprince...the first three countries you listed are also my favourites or what I say to others as the most interesting and beautiful in Europe. Istanbul being the most amazing city in the world, so many layers; Greek landscapes, islands and food being the best and even though Athens has gone to the dogs in many ways, there's something so edgy and boheme about that city I really love; Italian sophistication, art, architecture and beauty requires no explanation. 

Personally I think every place has something to offer but some places are just pure magic and these three countries are oozing with it!


----------



## Skyprince

^^ Indeed. Anyone who disagree with my rating can claim their country also have nice people, good food and some interesting places to visit, but in fact, certain countries offer more than others...

I'd say anything above 5 as interesting to visit :cheers:

I wonder where Spain and Malta will be in that list.. From what I've seen in internet and heard from those who've been to both, I guess Malta- 9 and Spain- 8 or 8.5 ? :cheers: Mediterranean Europe is the best place to visit in the world :cheers:


----------



## Svartmetall

Skyprince said:


> ^^ Indeed. Anyone who disagree with my rating can claim their country also have nice people, good food and some interesting places to visit, *but in fact, certain countries offer more than others...*
> 
> I'd say anything above 5 as interesting to visit :cheers:
> 
> I wonder where Spain and Malta will be in that list.. From what I've seen in internet and heard from those who've been to both, I guess Malta- 9 and Spain- 8 or 8.5 ? :cheers: Mediterranean Europe is the best place to visit in the world :cheers:


This is where I have a problem with your ranking. It is subjective, it is your opinion. Then you couch it in the term I have bolded and treat it as fact. It is NOT fact, it is your subjective opinion. Others may not LIKE the aspects you point out in those countries you like, others may actually like the culture and personality of the nations you deride. Not everyone wants "lively and vibrant" - others might view it as "chaotic, noisy, rude and pushy". 

If you just kept to subjective viewpoints and didn't treat your views as fact I'd have less of a problem with your posting. As it is, though, you're just an annoyance.


----------



## musiccity

Exploring the cities and sights of Rajasthan, what an amazing region!!


----------



## invincibletiger

musiccity said:


> Exploring the cities and sights of Rajasthan, what an amazing region!!


Do post the pics when you are back from the trip.


----------



## musiccity

invincibletiger said:


> Do post the pics when you are back from the trip.



Oh oops, I meant exploring from my laptop in my apartment in the US.


----------



## Jonesy55

You could always post the screenshots!


----------



## musiccity

I especially would like to go to Udaipur, my God what a magnificent city!!


----------



## ab_ltf

It is indeed


----------



## Skyprince

I love my times in India

India has good tourism facility, generally friendly/war/extroverted people who can get along easily, good value-for money accommodation, great food ( especially North Indian food ). Public transport has great network despite generally poor quality

Overall infrastructure is under-developed and hygiene can be a great issue.
Relatively high crime rate is also a concern.

I give a 7 out of 10


----------



## [Prinny Man]

Hey guys, need your opinion about something.

To spend one day, would you rather go to Lyon in France ? Or Geneva in Switzerland ? 

Take into account that it will be Valentine's day (No, I'm going to be with my girlfriend) and that it will probably be raining in both cities.

EDIT : I have until tomorrow to decide.


----------



## Azrain98

going to jakarta and bandung this june...cant wait to buy ole2


----------



## tpe

[Prinny Man] said:


> Hey guys, need your opinion about something.
> 
> To spend one day, would you rather go to Lyon in France ? Or Geneva in Switzerland ?
> 
> Take into account that it will be Valentine's day (No, I'm going to be with my girlfriend) and that it will probably be raining in both cities.
> 
> EDIT : I have until tomorrow to decide.


It depends on what you want to do. Lyon certainly has some very good/interesting food, and I had been there in the past for the Opera, when Kent Nagano was director. Also, an old bf used to be in Grenoble, so I have great memories of trips to Lyon.

I suspect that many more people are more familiar with Geneva, which is very beautiful btw. Could be expensive, depending on your budget.


----------



## [Prinny Man]

tpe said:


> It depends on what you want to do. Lyon certainly has some very good/interesting food, and I had been there in the past for the Opera, when Kent Nagano was director. Also, an old bf used to be in Grenoble, so I have great memories of trips to Lyon.
> 
> I suspect that many more people are more familiar with Geneva, which is very beautiful btw. Could be expensive, depending on your budget.


Thanks for your reply.

I don't plan on doing much in there. Just spending a day there with a camera. My budget will include transport (Train ~58 euros + city transport), lunch (I can still make myself something to eat at home before heading there), chocolate which is a must when visiting Geneva, and a little souvenir (A mug will do the trick).


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Just got back from Vienna and Bratislava. Vienna is, as always, stunning. For Bratislava I had low expectations (we've all seen Eurotrip) which were easily surpassed. It's a cute city.


----------



## [Prinny Man]

I'll go for Geneva, and my day got upgraded to a whole week-end.

What to do in Geneva for a week-end ? The lads at the Swiss subforum weren't so keen to help me out :lol:


----------



## tpe

You can look up online the many attractions of the city (the lake being the most obvious).

I am a collector, so top on my list is the Baur Collection of East Asian Art.

Again, it all depends on what you want to do.


----------



## Direct

i love to travel to new places.. this year its going to be a tour of Turkey for sure...


----------



## Kutsuit

I seriously need a vacation right now. Working in a hospital is incredibly depressing.



[Prinny Man] said:


> Hey guys, need your opinion about something.
> 
> To spend one day, would you rather go to Lyon in France ? Or Geneva in Switzerland ?
> 
> Take into account that it will be Valentine's day (No, I'm going to be with my girlfriend) and that it will probably be raining in both cities.
> 
> EDIT : I have until tomorrow to decide.


Switzerland hands down! What I'd give to be there now...


----------



## Skyprince

My coming trips in 2015:

Next month: Singapore

May : Maldives 

September : still deciding either Spain or India ( Delhi + UP + Ladakh )


----------



## Kutsuit

Skyprince, I envy you LOL. You're so lucky; I think you've traveled almost everywhere around the World!!! :tongue2:


----------



## Huti

my next destination (village Borsh, Albania):
























 :drool:


----------



## ab_ltf

Froze from a mini trip in Holland and a few days later in switzerland, am thawing in Monaco , before planning to get roasted in India


----------



## Skyprince

Kutsuit said:


> Skyprince, I envy you LOL. You're so lucky; I think you've traveled almost everywhere around the World!!! :tongue2:


Maldives will be my 49th country :cheers:

Spain will be #50

More than 130 more to explore :cheers:


----------



## Kutsuit

ab_ltf said:


> Froze from a mini trip in Holland and a few days later in switzerland, am thawing in Monaco , before planning to get roasted in India


Hey there, ab_ltf. I read the private message that you sent me many days ago, and I just want to thank you for your kind words. I hope you enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## Kutsuit

Skyprince said:


> Maldives will be my 49th country :cheers:
> 
> Spain will be #50
> 
> More than 130 more to explore :cheers:


Lucky you! Have fun and make sure you take some pictures.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

@Huti, funny thing you mention Albania , i just got a message that reads "UAE citizens do not need to apply for a visa prior to visiting Albania"


----------



## Geborgenheit

[Prinny Man] said:


> To spend one day, would you rather go to Lyon in France ? Or Geneva in Switzerland ?


Definitely Lyon for me.


----------



## CB31

*Bordeaux voted "Best European Destination"!*​








© PHOTO DR

112635675



> Bordeaux has always been a dynamic, cosmopolitan city and never ceases to reveal exciting, new facets of its character. The city of Bordeaux’s inscription as a UNESCO World Heritage Site in 2007 and its bold modernism have made it a key destination for everyone interested in French culture, lifestyle... and wine!
> 
> Centre of a legendary winegrowing region, this vibrant and sophisticated city is a top gourmet and culture destination. Synonymous with fine wines, Bordeaux is one of France’s most elegant cities.
> 
> Bordeaux’s setting on the River Garonne has made it an important port for centuries. Bordeaux is the ideal base for exploring wine châteaux of Médoc, St Emilion and Bordeaux, fringed by the largest pine forest in Europe, just 45 minutes from Arcachon Bay (famous for its delicious seafood and oysters!) and superb beaches. The Basque Country and Spain are only 2 hours away and in 3 hours you can be on the Pyrenean ski slopes.


----------



## Jonesy55

I like Bordeaux, nice chilled city in a nice part of France. It seems to keep a fairly low profile too despite its world famous wine industry which is good, it hasn't been overrun by tourists the times I've visited.


----------



## ab_ltf

Well well the province is beautiful


----------



## [Prinny Man]

Geborgenheit said:


> Definitely Lyon for me.


Decided to go to Geneva... Already brought the tickets and booked my hotel ! 

I'll keep Lyon for spring holidays !


----------



## Geborgenheit

Lyon is great for music lovers.


----------



## tpe

Geborgenheit said:


> Lyon is great for music lovers.


The Lyon Opera is fantastic.


----------



## [Prinny Man]

Stop making me question my decision !


----------



## ab_ltf

Lol you can make a trip to Annecy, more interesting in terms of architecture than Geneva 

Lovely restaurants and well connected to Geneva.


----------



## Jonesy55

Lyon is a gastronomic capital itself.


----------



## tpe

Jonesy55 said:


> Lyon is a gastronomic capital itself.


The capital of charcuterie.


----------



## [Prinny Man]

ab_ltf said:


> Lol you can make a trip to Annecy, more interesting in terms of architecture than Geneva
> 
> Lovely restaurants and well connected to Geneva.


I only discovered about Annecy after booking for Geneva... Definitly putting it on top of my to-do list !


----------



## CB31

Lyon is really beautiful, really dynamic and always improving itself.

Some friends of my went to Lyon and they told me that it was so nice that they couldn't believe it. I recommend you the historical district.


----------



## ab_ltf

Annecy is a quaint little town charming than Geneva.

You can discover the gastronomical delights of the town that gave the birth to "la nouvelle cuisine " later.

Enjoy your time in Genève


----------



## [Prinny Man]

Thanks guys ! I'm now in Dijon. Home of Mustard.


----------



## skymantle

Svartmetall said:


> This is where I have a problem with your ranking. It is subjective, it is your opinion. Then you couch it in the term I have bolded and treat it as fact. It is NOT fact, it is your subjective opinion. Others may not LIKE the aspects you point out in those countries you like, others may actually like the culture and personality of the nations you deride. Not everyone wants "lively and vibrant" - others might view it as "chaotic, noisy, rude and pushy".
> 
> If you just kept to subjective viewpoints and didn't treat your views as fact I'd have less of a problem with your posting. As it is, though, you're just an annoyance.


 that's a bit rude and unnecessary to reply to him like so...he's only expressing his opinion and preferences.


----------



## musiccity

skymantle said:


> that's a bit rude and unnecessary to reply to him like so...he's only expressing his opinion and preferences.



I agree with Svart though. Skyprince does tend to state his opinions as facts and it gets irritating.


----------



## Svartmetall

skymantle said:


> that's a bit rude and unnecessary to reply to him like so...he's only expressing his opinion and preferences.


No, really it's not. This guy has trolled and trolled ENDLESSLY for a long time calling all countries with a climate shy of scorching "dull, grey, boring and full of dull grey boring people with dull grey boring food" not to mention how we're not vibrant or interesting etc etc... I know I'm not the only one who has got tired of it. 

An opinion is fine, but you have to state that it IS an opinion, not just fact. Few people really irritate me on this forum, but I'm afraid he is one.


----------



## Marbur66

Manitopiaaa said:


> Just got back from Vienna and Bratislava. Vienna is, as always, stunning. For Bratislava I had low expectations (*we've all seen Eurotrip*) which were easily surpassed. It's a cute city.


Bahahahaha! Funny stuff... :rofl: That movie really was the biggest piece of brainless shit I've ever watched. I think they just picked the most Slavic sounding city name and Bratislava got the shaft. Only Vinny Jones saved it from being a complete waste of time, even if he was cast in the most stereotypical role himself.


----------



## ab_ltf

Kutsuit said:


> Hey there, ab_ltf. I read the private message that you sent me many days ago, and I just want to thank you for your kind words. I hope you enjoy the rest of your trip.


Thanks the thawing is done. The roast is in prep. 


Hope you get to visit Switzerland. The countryside is absolutely breathtaking, a subjective opinion as many would prefer the "Riviera" to the mountains. 

Kind of you to ackowledge my message.

Hope your dreams come true


----------



## ukiyo

Svartmetall said:


> No, really it's not. This guy has trolled and trolled ENDLESSLY for a long time calling all countries with a climate shy of scorching "dull, grey, boring and full of dull grey boring people with dull grey boring food" not to mention how we're not vibrant or interesting etc etc... I know I'm not the only one who has got tired of it.
> 
> An opinion is fine, but you have to state that it IS an opinion, not just fact. Few people really irritate me on this forum, but I'm afraid he is one.


Sweden and england are dull boring grey...this is a fact not my opinion

:devil:


----------



## ukiyo

Japan is filled with perverts, love hotels where people have no morals and have orgies in anime costumes, virgins (yes both at the same time), they are all short, they eat whales and raw fish everyday of their lives, there's an earthquake everyday, all their food is poisoned with radiation, everyone wishes they looked like a nordic person.

If you don't believe me you're dumb everyone knows this. I read it online somewhere.


----------



## Marbur66

ukiyo said:


> If you don't believe me you're dumb everyone knows this. I read it online somewhere.


I knew it. They wouldn't have put it on the internet if it wasn't true.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

So here's the countries I've visited so far. Outside of this map, I've only visited my two home countries, Panama and the US.










Blue: Visited
Purple: Plan to visit (Already booked tickets for Ireland and Netherlands)

I wanted to visit all 27 EU countries before I return to the states in May but I don't think it will be feasible anymore. I'll be short on Bulgaria, Croatia, Cyprus, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, Lithuania, Luxembourg and Malta. I'm thinking of adding Bulgaria and my friends want to visit Macedonia, so I might do that. Since I'm also based in Bologna, I think visiting Malta now will be much cheaper than doing it later from some other city outside Italy.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

ukiyo said:


> Japan is filled with perverts, love hotels where people have no morals and have orgies in anime costumes, virgins (yes both at the same time), they are all short, they eat whales and raw fish everyday of their lives, there's an earthquake everyday, all their food is poisoned with radiation, everyone wishes they looked like a nordic person.
> 
> If you don't believe me you're dumb everyone knows this. I read it online somewhere.


You forgot about the tentacles and panty vending machines!


----------



## Marbur66

You should hit-up Croatia some day. It's highly underrated and affordable.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

CB31 said:


> Lyon is really beautiful, really dynamic and always improving itself.
> 
> Some friends of my went to Lyon and they told me that it was so nice that they couldn't believe it. I recommend you the historical district.


Fantastic vid. Tempted to go now lol. Maybe pair it with Geneva and Lausanne (if only the exchange rate weren't discouraging)


----------



## ukiyo

Manitopiaaa said:


> You forgot about the tentacles and panty vending machines!



Those go without saying


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Marbur66 said:


> Bahahahaha! Funny stuff... :rofl: That movie really was the biggest piece of brainless shit I've ever watched. I think they just picked the most Slavic sounding city name and Bratislava got the shaft. Only Vinny Jones saved it from being a complete waste of time, even if he was cast in the most stereotypical role himself.


Haha, it didn't help that most of the people who had visited told me to go elsewhere. Here's the scene btw: HOW HOLLYWOOD PORTRAYS BRATISLAVA LOL


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Marbur66 said:


> You should hit-up Croatia some day. It's highly underrated and affordable.


It's very hard to get to Croatia from Northern Italy. You wouldn't believe what half a century of Yugoslav rule does to transport links. Getting to Slovenia was a nightmare but well worth it. For Dubrovnik, the best option is a costly ferry from Ancona. For the same price, I can RyanAir to Morocco and have enough left over for 4 days in a riad. I want to visit but the fiscal side of me always says, "there's cheaper and equally rewarding options to see first"


----------



## Marbur66

Just fly. I flew with some Hungarian (I think) discount airline from Prague to Dubrovnik, no sweat. You don't want to take a bus through Dalmatia, that's for sure.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Marbur66 said:


> Just fly. I flew with some Hungarian (I think) discount airline from Prague to Dubrovnik, no sweat. You don't want to take a bus through Dalmatia, that's for sure.


Did you fly into Zagreb? Dubrovnik has like almost no international airline routes.


----------



## Marbur66

Manitopiaaa said:


> Did you fly into Zagreb? Dubrovnik has like almost no international airline routes.


No, direct from Prague to Dubrovnik.


----------



## Jonesy55

Manitopiaaa said:


> Did you fly into Zagreb? Dubrovnik has like almost no international airline routes.


I flew direct to Dubrovnik from the UK a couple of years ago, I think you can fly there from a few UK airports.


----------



## Marbur66

I also flew from Zadar to one of the smaller London area airports with Ryanair.


----------



## CollegeBoy

I'm planning a solo-10 day trip in Japan next month as my belated graduation present. All I need to do is find a flight, but I did not realize how expensive it is to fly out of the DC Metro area and don't even get me started on some of these layovers. I don't know if I can do 18 hours in Detroit. No offense, but that's just a legalized form of torture.


----------



## tpe

CollegeBoy said:


> I'm planning a solo-10 day trip in Japan next month as my belated graduation present. All I need to do is find a flight, but I did not realize how expensive it is to fly out of the DC Metro area and don't even get me started on some of these layovers. I don't know if I can do 18 hours in Detroit. No offense, but that's just a legalized form of torture.


If I can help it, I always fly direct.

If someone is paying for your flight, then have them cover the extra expense for a better schedule. It will be worth it.

If you are paying on your own, I think it is still worth it. Else, if you know someone in the NY-NJ area, then one could try to fly out of the airports there and stay overnight with them. It is probably cheaper out of Newark or JFK.


----------



## CollegeBoy

tpe said:


> If I can help it, I always fly direct.
> 
> If someone is paying for your flight, then have them cover the extra expense for a better schedule. It will be worth it.
> 
> If you are paying on your own, I think it is still worth it. Else, if you know someone in the NY-NJ area, then one could try to fly out of the airports there and stay overnight with them. It is probably cheaper out of Newark or JFK.


It was cheaper for me to get a ticket through Air Canada with a 6 hour layover. Anyway, now I just need to plan my itinerary.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

CollegeBoy said:


> It was cheaper for me to get a ticket through Air Canada with a 6 hour layover. Anyway, now I just need to plan my itinerary.


Tokyo (3 days). If you get bored (you won't), make a trip to Kamakura or Nikko
Kyoto (2 days). 
Nara (1 day)
Mount Koyasan (1 day)
Hiroshima (1 day)
Miyajima (1 day)

This site is an amazing help when I was planning my Japan trip (which got shelved when I got acceptance to grad school in Italy): http://www.japan-guide.com/


----------



## ukiyo

Don't forget me as a resource >_>...or even a guide lol.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Japan, Madagascar and New Zealand followed by North Italy. Places i want to go to.

One of these days


----------



## Skyprince

Will travel to Singapore in 2 weeks :cheers: 

Now studying about the hotel where I'll be staying 
2 nights in this hotel.. not only for its awesome room but also for its rooftop bar & pool with striking view of Singapore skyline


----------



## rdw3rd

ukiyo said:


> Japan is filled with perverts, love hotels where people have no morals and have orgies in anime costumes, virgins (yes both at the same time), they are all short, they eat whales and raw fish everyday of their lives, there's an earthquake everyday, all their food is poisoned with radiation, everyone wishes they looked like a nordic person.
> 
> If you don't believe me you're dumb everyone knows this. I read it online somewhere.












:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## FREKI

Aghh.. feeling rather frustrated right now - wanted to update my GPS with a US map for upcoming trip to Florida and somehow Garmin managed to sell me, what after several frustrating hours of trying and reading and watching videos - turned out to an an map update, not a standalone map.. ( hence error message rather than install :gah: )

I hate calling support, but he was nice and eventually found out the problem, so all is hopefully well now ( downloading the map I supposedly should have bought from the start - it damn better work )..

Dear Garmin here's a a few tricks:

A - don't suggest map updates to those that doesn't have the map in your webshop
B - name your map update "update" ( duh )
C - make software that shows what it is when it's not in the title..
D - "HTTP 500 error" is about as useless an error code for consumers as a hammer is for a snake


Thanks


----------



## Skyprince

So many reasons to love Greece :cheers: :hug:
More than 1200 large-enough islands to explore

Me in Santorini


----------



## john69

Looking good my brother! have you been working out?

On topic:

Was wondering if Amsterdam has anything else to offer than the museum and the red light district?


----------



## Geborgenheit

coffeeshops


----------



## tpe

john69 said:


> On topic:
> 
> Was wondering if Amsterdam has anything else to offer than the museum and the red light district?


It has a number of very interesting live music and club venues.

Also of note: some very good art and antique galleries -- especially strong in the area of East Asian porcelains dating from the Dutch Golden Age.


----------



## Fotostatica

CollegeBoy said:


> I'm planning a solo-10 day trip in Japan next month as my belated graduation present. All I need to do is find a flight, but I did not realize how expensive it is to fly out of the DC Metro area and don't even get me started on some of these layovers. I don't know if I can do 18 hours in Detroit. No offense, but that's just a legalized form of torture.


I'm in Tokyo right now, totally worth it! If you can get premium economy for the flight, it makes the thing even easier to be so long in a plane.


----------



## hellospank25

Manitopiaaa said:


> Did you fly into Zagreb? Dubrovnik has like almost no international airline routes.


They have lots of direct international routes in summer, not so many in winter


----------



## Rev Stickleback

john69 said:


> Looking good my brother! have you been working out?
> 
> On topic:
> 
> Was wondering if Amsterdam has anything else to offer than the museum and the red light district?


I depends what you are after. With all the canals and old architecture, the centre is beautiful.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

hellospank25 said:


> They have lots of direct international routes in summer, not so many in winter


Yeah, I leave Europe in May though. I see they have one way for $39 from Milan-Linate for the first week in May. Might try to squeeze in a short 2-day trip.


----------



## CollegeBoy

Fotostatica said:


> I'm in Tokyo right now, totally worth it! If you can get premium economy for the flight, it makes the thing even easier to be so long in a plane.


I wish I did, but I was being cheap and sprung for Economy seats on Air Canada. :lol:


----------



## Skyprince

*My weekend trip to Port Dickson*

It's boys days out !! :cheers:
Last weekend me & 4 wonderful friends visited Port Dickson, a popular beach town for people in KL . It's about 1 hr drive from KL. 

About 20 km stretch of endless beautiful sandy beaches :cheers: 
I think there are 9 or 10 official beaches in Port Dickson. 

We enjoyed swimming, banana-boating, kayaking, eating delicious local food , jungle-trekking in coastal forest... I was very amazing day :cheer2: 

It was Sunny with temperature 35 C max 

#portdickson #wonderfulfriendsfriendshipforever #happiness #sunshine #yummyfood #vibrantdynamicexcitinglife #enjoyinglifetothemax





Just came back from banana-boating .. only around $3 per person for 20 mins trip by banana boat












Along the beach there are countless food stalls selling many Malaysian & Western snacks, drinks, fruit, etc





Jungle trekking







Climbed up the hill with view towards Indian Ocean/ Straits of Malacca :cheers: 




The view is awesome .. Indonesia ( Sumatra ) is actually only 38 km away !
This Strait is one of the busiest sea routes in the world.. we saw many ships


----------



## meiwa

ukiyo said:


> Japan is filled with perverts, love hotels where people have no morals and have orgies in anime costumes, virgins (yes both at the same time), they are all short, they eat whales and raw fish everyday of their lives, there's an earthquake everyday, all their food is poisoned with radiation, everyone wishes they looked like a nordic person.
> 
> If you don't believe me you're dumb everyone knows this. I read it online somewhere.


Don't forget, they ALL live in little capsule hotels!!11 (


----------



## ainvan

Skyprince said:


> It was Sunny with temperature 35 C max


Dude, seriously? 35C and you're fully-clothed at the beach? :nuts:
If it's that hot, au naturel for me


----------



## Skyprince

ainvan said:


> Dude, seriously? 35C and you're fully-clothed at the beach? :nuts:
> If it's that hot, au naturel for me


Asians are small ppl unlike Westerns  
Less fat and skinnier

Also maybe due to local conservative custom so maybe many ppl feel embarassed to show their upper half publically..
Though some people do, and its perfectly fine to wear bikini in Malaysian beaches


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Got my Spring planned out!

~Completed~
--------------------
*January*: Athens*, Cappadocia, Istanbul*
*February*: Bratislava, Fussen, Hohenschwangau (Neuschwanstein), Munich*, Venice (Carnivale), Vienna* (2nd Visit)
*March*: Bolzano, Innsbruck* (got back today)

Booked and Ready!
*March*: Ait Benhaddou, Amsterdam*, Fez*, Hamburg*, Keukenhof, Lubeck, Marrakech*
*April*: Aran Islands (Time Permitting), Como, Cork and Blarney Castle, Dublin*, Galway*, Lugano, Ring of Kerry
*May*: Key West (Florida Keys), Miami, Miami Beach, Orlando (Disney World), Oslo, Stockholm* and then I begin interning in either New York or Washington.

*: Cities I HAVE to see before I die. Currently at 24/100 or 24% (incl. Innsbruck and Munich which I just completed). Will be at 31% after May for sure.

~In the Pipeline~
*April*: The Amalfi Coast, Herculaneum, Naples* and Pompeii (Easter Weekend is making the train fares exorbitant. Me and my friends are trying to find cheaper ways to visit)
*May*: Milan (for World Expo 2015)

No Time Specifically Preferred:
*Italy*: Bergamo, Burano/Doge's Palace/Murano, Cinque Terre, Dozza/Imola, Ferrara/Ravenna, Lake Garda, Padua/Vicenza, Parma/Piacenza, Turin (cities paired are those I plan to see together in a daytrip from my home base in Bologna)

*International*: I want to see Edinburgh and York but with Finals, I'm having trouble finding a good time. Here are the 7 Cities on my Bucket List in EU-Aligned Europe that I will not yet have seen (assuming I do go to Naples, and I plan to): Dubrovnik*, Edinburgh*, Heidelberg*, Helsinki*, Sarajevo*, Tallinn*, York*

Of these, Heidelberg is a bitch to get to from Bologna (cheapest way is plane to Dusseldorf, most efficient way is plane to Frankfurt). Dubrovnik and Sarajevo are paired and should be done on the same trip. But public transport sucks and it would require at least a week due to logistics. Helsinki and Tallinn are feasible but expensive from Bologna. Maybe from Milan, but I plan to see Edinburgh and York first, which are also from Milan but are cheaper to fly to generally.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

And how my Europe travel plans will change in the next 3 months:

Today









June 1, 2015









Note: I've visited San Marino. Didn't even notice the dot on the map.


----------



## tpe

Aren't you based in Bologna right now? I am surprised that you have not visited Ravenna early on.


----------



## diablo234

Thanks to a deal I have found on WOW Airlines, I will be returning to Denmark and Sweden in late June/early July and I will also be checking out Stockholm and Tallin in Estonia (and maybe throw in Riga as well).



musiccity said:


> My mom was dying to go to Auschwitz when we were in Europe. I said I have absolutely no interest in going how ever many hours it takes to get from Munich to Auschwitz to be depressed out of my mind. I'm on vacation for God's sake. Luckily my dad and brother had the same mind set as me.
> 
> I've never understood people's obsession with death and morbidity. I'm not saying we should ignore tragedies of the past but we don't have obsess over them either.
> 
> 
> There are some smaller Polish cities like Grudziadz and Zomosc that I'd love to visit not mention Krakow and Wroclaw!


Considering how close Munich is to Dachau, there is little sense to go all the way to Poland to see a concentration camp. Anyways it is amazing to see how obnoxious some tourists can be (I saw a family take a selfie in front of a gas chamber of all places).


----------



## FREKI

diablo234 said:


> Thanks to a deal I have found on WOW Airlines, I will be returning to Denmark and Sweden in late June/early July and I will also be checking out Stockholm and Tallin in Estonia (and maybe throw in Riga as well).


Great time of the year to visit the region - hope you have a great trip mate!


----------



## musiccity

@diablo234 I'm very jealous! Always loved Baltic Sea nations, are you going to visit Gotland?


----------



## Geborgenheit

diablo234 said:


> Thanks to a deal I have found on WOW Airlines, I will be returning to Denmark and Sweden in late June/early July and I will also be checking out Stockholm and Tallin in Estonia (and maybe throw in Riga as well).


If you decide to come to Riga, Norwegian Air Shuttle, Ryanair, Wizz Air offer nice connection to Scandinavia.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Green tropical island by Dmitry Rukhlenko Travel Photography, on Flickr
^^^^
Phi-Phi island, Krabi Province, Thailand


----------



## diablo234

FREKI said:


> Great time of the year to visit the region - hope you have a great trip mate!


Yeah I was there one or two years ago at the same time of year and the weather was pretty nice. Hopefully I will get to see more stuff in Copenhagen this time since my visit was cut short last time.



musiccity said:


> @diablo234 I'm very jealous! Always loved Baltic Sea nations, are you going to visit Gotland?


I probably won't have enough time honestly. My main game plan is to go to Copenhagen, take the train to Stockholm, and then take a ferry to Tallinn or Riga (or both). Then afterwards fly back to Copenhagen to leave for the US.



Geborgenheit said:


> If you decide to come to Riga, Norwegian Air Shuttle, Ryanair, Wizz Air offer nice connection to Scandinavia.


Thanks, I have heard the architecture in Riga is pretty and the nightlife is out of this world. I am also sort of amazed at how cheap the Baltic countries are compared with the rest of Europe.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

I ended up on a bench in Tallinn at 6am with a German, an Australian and a middle-aged Russian woman who spoke to us in Russian and we replied in English and to this day I don't know what she was talking about, apart from a bit a passer-by translated.


----------



## Geborgenheit

^^
What happened to you to end up on a bench at 6 a.m. ?


----------



## abhijeetm29

Geborgenheit said:


> ^^
> What happened to you to end up on a bench at 6 a.m. ?


I am more interested in knowing that how he ended up on a bench together with so many people :nuts: . Was it a long bench? :lol:


----------



## Svartmetall

diablo234 said:


> I probably won't have enough time honestly. My main game plan is to go to Copenhagen, take the train to Stockholm, and then take a ferry to Tallinn or Riga (or both). Then afterwards fly back to Copenhagen to leave for the US.


I hope the Swedish rail system is nice to you.


----------



## musiccity

Has anybody been to Bergen? That city looks so cozy and charming! The kind of place to drink coffee by a warm fire and a good book in hand.


----------



## FREKI

^been there briefly - charming city that sadly suffers from it's location of being west of the mountains ( I believe it's the city with the most rain in Europe )


----------



## abhijeetm29

musiccity said:


> Has anybody been to Bergen? That city looks so cozy and charming! The kind of place to drink coffee by a warm fire and a good book in hand.


Sorry if I may ask- What do we call this technique of taking photos : Some parts quite sharp (the middle in this photo) while others blurred (boundary) ?
Is it the original photo or some image editing software is used?


----------



## Azrain98

^^ vignette?


----------



## siamu maharaj

abhijeetm29 said:


> Sorry if I may ask- What do we call this technique of taking photos : Some parts quite sharp (the middle in this photo) while others blurred (boundary) ?
> Is it the original photo or some image editing software is used?


Tilt-shift. It requires a tilt-shift lens. You can simulate it in software but obviously it's not as good.


----------



## AltinD

DanielFigFoz said:


> I ended up on a bench in Tallinn at 6am with a German, an Australian and a middle-aged Russian woman who spoke to us in Russian and we replied in English and to this day I don't know what she was talking about, apart from a bit a passer-by translated.





Geborgenheit said:


> ^^
> What happened to you to end up on a bench at 6 a.m. ?





abhijeetm29 said:


> I am more interested in knowing that how he ended up on a bench together with so many people :nuts: . Was it a long bench? :lol:


Daniel is lucky that he didn't end up on a bench in the morning like that Colombian-living-in-China user Duddymakie or smth did years ago: Outside in a bench early in the morning with his trousers on but his underwear missing .... that turned out to have ended up worn by the other guy warming the bench with him. Both didn't remember how it happened.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

I think you'd need to be really pissed for that to happen. 

I was hungover for two days after that night, I said that I would never have that much again and I haven't and I shan't.


----------



## abhijeetm29

Azrain98 said:


> ^^ vignette?


Somewhat similar but more like what Maharaj ji has mentioned



siamu maharaj said:


> Tilt-shift. It requires a tilt-shift lens. You can simulate it in software but obviously it's not as good.


Yes this is what I meant.

Thanks.


----------



## CB31

*"Bordeaux elected the best place to see spring in France",*_ -The Telegraph_












> Spring is with us this week. About time, too. I’ve had enough of flu, parkas (where did they surge from this year?), sustaining stews and people blathering about skiing. Soon, though, it will all be over. The almond trees are in blossom – a little late this year, but they’re worth waiting for. There are few cheerier sights. It is nature saying: “Hello, I’m awake, and looking good.”
> 
> Thus, after dead days, is heralded a season of beauty, both visual and aromatic. The sun’s warmth is beginning to bite once again, sufficient for me to have flung off my cardigan in the garden yesterday afternoon. These days, that’s about as wild as it gets, pleasures-of-the-flesh-wise.
> 
> Everything, in short, is promising. Henceforth, I shall be getting out and about for enjoyment rather than duty. But where is one to go? Here are three places I have in my sights for the coming weeks. Should you also be there, I’ll be the tall one, without a cardigan. In spring, optimism becomes rampant.
> 
> *Bordeaux*
> 
> The city has just, last month, been declared *Best European Destination 2015*. This seems to be the equivalent of a young lady being elected Miss Smoked Mackerel 2015. The competition is apparently organised by a Brussels-based website. People click-voted for nominated cities. With 42,000 votes – 17 per cent of the total – Bordeaux walked it, ahead of Lisbon and Athens. London, Rome and Amsterdam didn’t make the top 10, though Valletta came fourth. The people in Bordeaux are thrilled; the triumph headlines their website, bordeaux-tourisme.com.
> 
> So let us not tell them that the rest of us care jack-diddly, as we also do for the city’s status as a Unesco World Heritage Site. World Heritage Sites are now two-a-penny. I lost any remaining interest in the things on discovering that north Croatian gingerbread was on the parallel Unesco list of cultural treasures. Bordeaux doesn’t need the approbation either of internet voters or of some sub-UN committee.
> 
> The place has been a serious city, and wine capital of the whole damned world, for the thick end of a millennium. On her last visit, our own Queen called it “the very essence of elegance”. And, since she passed through in 1992, Bordeaux has grown immeasurably better. Back then, the monumental centre articulated an unshakeable belief in the rightness of colonial riches. It was stunning. That was what HMQ was describing.
> 
> But the city had gone ragged at the edges. The riverfront was dominated by a derelict port where, on one not particularly memorable evening, I was approached by not one but two male prostitutes. (If you knew what I looked like, you’d realise the desperation involved.) On another trip, my wife sat bolt upright in bed around 3am, crying: “Fleas!” So there were. We were out of the hotel within four minutes, into the car and, in order properly to outrun the Bordelais vermin, on to the A62 motorway. We finished the night on a service station car park. The sunrise was terrific.
> 
> But I have been neither accosted nor bitten in Bordeaux for years. The city has spruced itself up in quite extraordinary fashion. The banks of the broad, idle Garonne have been reclaimed for greensward, walkways, sporting endeavour and the sorts of cafés that spell cappuccino correctly.
> 
> The river frontage is now among the finest in Europe, the merchant houses blow-cleaned, the fabulously classical Palais de la Bourse fronted by a water mirror which, reflecting especially by night, seems to open up a parallel world at one’s feet. The wandering, through the centre and on to the St-Pierre medieval district, is wonderful and lively, Bordeaux having spiced its English aloofness – we ran the place for 300 years – with a swirl of Hispanic influences.
> 
> (...)


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/destinations/europe/france/11469522/Le-Rosbif-Writes-where-best-to-see-spring-in-France.html


----------



## diablo234

Svartmetall said:


> I hope the Swedish rail system is nice to you.


What's wrong with the rail system in Sweden if I may ask?


----------



## ainvan

diablo234 said:


> What's wrong with the rail system in Sweden if I may ask?


It's fine for North Americans. I traveled back and forth several times from Stockholm to Copenhagen last Fall. It's a bit slow like Amtrak's Acela and a bit outdated compared to DB or SNCF.


----------



## ainvan

Just read this article on BBC Travel. Have you guys been to Riga, Latvia? Is it good? I was in Finland last year, and was going to cross to Baltic states but decided not to go. 



> Latvia’s capital of Riga – the European Capital of Culture for 2014 (a distinction it shares with the Swedish town of Umeå) – has an outstandingly beautiful old town, full of Gothic, Baroque, Renaissance and late Romanesque architectural styles, as well as lovely, traditional 19th-century wooden housing. But the city is particularly famous for its extraordinary concentration of Art Nouveau buildings, considered to be some of the best-preserved in Europe.





















BBC Travel


----------



## FREKI

^I was in Riga a couple years ago ( SSC Nordic and Baltic meet up ) it's a nice center that reminds you of Scandinavia ( so does the price level ), but you don't need to walk far out to be reminded of it's soviet past.

Well worth a visit for those ito the Baltics IMO :yes:


----------



## ainvan

^^Tak


----------



## FREKI

diablo234;122421631
I probably won't have enough time honestly. My main game plan is to go to Copenhagen said:


> take the train to Stockholm[/B], and then take a ferry to Tallinn or Riga (or both). Then afterwards fly back to Copenhagen to leave for the US.


Technically it will be both cheaper and slightly faster to fly than use rail between Copenhagen and Stockholm..

Of course it's more interesting to relax in a train and it will give you a chance to see the terrain go from the fields of Denmark and Scania to the endless forrest of the rest of Sweden, then have the hassle with checking bagae in and waiting for you rflight and all that, but expect to pay 2 to 3 times as much for using the train and spending 2 to 3 hours more doing so..


----------



## BlurredLines

FREKI said:


> ^I was in Riga a couple years ago ( SSC Nordic and Baltic meet up ) it's a nice center that reminds you of Scandinavia ( so does the price level ), but you don't need to walk far out to be reminded of it's soviet past.
> 
> Well worth a visit for those ito the Baltics IMO :yes:


Most of the pictures I've seen of Riga in SSC are very empty/lack a lot of people. Is it like that in real life? Maybe those photos just weren't taken at a busy time. After all it has a population of 700,000 and that's not at all a small population.


----------



## oliver999

never been go outside of china. but i want to see norway, germany, canada,newzeland.


----------



## Svartmetall

diablo234 said:


> What's wrong with the rail system in Sweden if I may ask?


It annoys me. It was neglected for too long in recent times and so in places signalling failures can affect almost the entire country. It is overpriced for what you get, they used yield management for their fares (which I loathe) without an option for residents to have a 50% off card like in Germany or Switzerland et al.

Plus, some rail stations are a joke - very basic. At platform level, Stockholm centralstation is a right old hole, but the station building is nice once you leave the awful platforms.

I would just rent a car from Malmö and drive if you want to see Swedish countryside. I will, if I can avoid it, never take the train again here. SJ can go and die in a forgotten corner of hell.


----------



## FREKI

^the X2000 trains that connects Copenhagen with Stockholm are okay IMO - not the newest nor the fastest, but with a distance of ~650km covered in 5 hours they have an okay average speed and is a faster alternative than car, so that is atleast something!  


BlurredLines said:


> Most of the pictures I've seen of Riga in SSC are very empty/lack a lot of people. Is it like that in real life? Maybe those photos just weren't taken at a busy time. After all it has a population of 700,000 and that's not at all a small population.


From what I saw it didn't look or feel empty - the inner city was like every other European city with shops and squares and pedestrians and so on.. nightlife was okay too..

It might be more empty outside the core :dunno: but I doubt it would stand out as such compared to other comparable cities.. seems like a lively city to me, but then again I've only been there once for a brief summer visit, so I'm probable not the best judge.. but if someone has an interest in the Baltics I doubt they will be dissapointed - though if it's a person first visit to the continent, there are other cities I would recommond before Riga.. ( mainly Paris, Rome, London and... Co.. Cop... Geiranger  )


----------



## Svartmetall

FREKI said:


> ^the X2000 trains that connects Copenhagen with Stockholm are okay IMO - not the newest nor the fastest, but with a distance of ~650km covered in 5 hours they have an okay average speed and is a faster alternative than car, so that is atleast something!


I think my biggest problem with the network is the lack of customer service and investment in it. Given how rich Sweden is, and how good generally the roads are, the rail system seems not up to par.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Svartmetall said:


> It annoys me. It was neglected for too long in recent times and so in places signalling failures can affect almost the entire country. It is overpriced for what you get, they used yield management for their fares (which I loathe) without an option for residents to have a 50% off card like in Germany or Switzerland et al.
> 
> Plus, some rail stations are a joke - very basic. At platform level, Stockholm centralstation is a right old hole, but the station building is nice once you leave the awful platforms.
> 
> I would just rent a car from Malmö and drive if you want to see Swedish countryside. I will, if I can avoid it, never take the train again here. SJ can go and die in a forgotten corner of hell.


What's wrong with yield management? And isn't that the norm for Europe anyway?


----------



## Jonesy55

A lot of countries do it but its more extreme in some than in others. Some countries don't though, afaik Spain doesn't for one.


----------



## Svartmetall

siamu maharaj said:


> What's wrong with yield management? And isn't that the norm for Europe anyway?


I had a massive discussion about it in the Swedish rail thread in the main international infrastructure/mobility section. 

Yield management, I believe, is a pain in the backside and wrong for rail travel. I would rather have a Swiss-style or more German-styled fare system (though Germany varies too) than our current one - and they have fare discount cards of 50% off for a fixed yearly fee, which if you travel by train = massive savings. If I hop in a car, I know how much I will pay at the time (give or take a bit depending on traffic situations and petrol prices, but they don't fluctuate too massively in general). If I take a train, I could be paying between 150kr and 1200kr depending on whether I booked three months in advance on the day of a full moon with the wind blowing in a south westerly direction whilst standing on my head and spinning, or if I booked on the day 1hr before I want to go somewhere.

The amount of advanced planning that is generally required in yield-managed railways make them unfavourable compared to cars, which generally have a more fixed price for their use at a given time. This is why I really like Japanese railways - fixed price, competitive pricing against how much it would take to take the car and a massive speed difference between the car and the Shinkansen (for example).


----------



## diablo234

FREKI said:


> Technically it will be both cheaper and slightly faster to fly than use rail between Copenhagen and Stockholm..
> 
> Of course it's more interesting to relax in a train and it will give you a chance to see the terrain go from the fields of Denmark and Scania to the endless forrest of the rest of Sweden, then have the hassle with checking bagae in and waiting for you rflight and all that, but expect to pay 2 to 3 times as much for using the train and spending 2 to 3 hours more doing so..





Svartmetall said:


> It annoys me. It was neglected for too long in recent times and so in places signalling failures can affect almost the entire country. It is overpriced for what you get, they used yield management for their fares (which I loathe) without an option for residents to have a 50% off card like in Germany or Switzerland et al.
> 
> Plus, some rail stations are a joke - very basic. At platform level, Stockholm centralstation is a right old hole, but the station building is nice once you leave the awful platforms.
> 
> I would just rent a car from Malmö and drive if you want to see Swedish countryside. I will, if I can avoid it, never take the train again here. SJ can go and die in a forgotten corner of hell.


Well honestly the only reason why I am considering taking the train from Copenhagen to Stockholm is because there is an overnight train that is available and considering that Arlanda Airport isn't really located close to Stockholm that I would mean I would be spending a significant amount of time just getting to Stockholm from there anyways (plus after being on a transatlantic flight for six hours you tend to not want to be on another plane for a while). That being said I might look into SAS or Norwegian to see if their fares are competitive.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Arlanda has the Arlanda express - 20 minutes to the city with departures every 15 minutes. Either that or you can take SJ trains that will get you to the centre in 25 minutes or so. Or you can take the Flygbuss which takes 45 minutes and leaves every 10 minutes. 

Either that or you can take the SL pendeltåg which takes 37 minutes directly and is covered by the public transport pass in Stockholm (with a surcharge for using the airport station) which runs every 30 minutes. Or, if you just want to use the public transport pass alone without a surcharge, there is a short bus ride to Märsta station and the pendeltåg will take 1 hour and this leaves every 15 minutes. There are night buses to the centre of Stockholm from Arlanda that are wholly covered by the SL public transport pass that leave every hour and take 41 minutes.

I think Arlanda is probably the most connected small airport I know of despite its location. If you need help with transport to and from the airport, just ask away and I can give you more details.


----------



## Skyprince

Traveling to Maldives this May.. Country #49  

Just booked my hotel in Malé.. The largest & Best hotel in Malé :heart: :heart:










Now have to think on where to go beyond the capital. Only 4 days in Maldives so I can only visit somewhere nearby Male.. probably a snorkeling trip in Angsana Iluru .


----------



## abhijeetm29

Skyprince said:


> Traveling to Maldives this May.. Country #49
> 
> Just booked my hotel in Malé.. The largest & Best hotel in Malé :heart: :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now have to think on where to go beyond the capital. Only 4 days in Maldives so I can only visit somewhere nearby Male.. probably a snorkeling trip in Angsana Iluru .


How do you manage to get so many vacations?


----------



## FREKI

diablo234 said:


> Well honestly the only reason why I am considering taking the train from Copenhagen to Stockholm is because there is an overnight train that is available and considering that Arlanda Airport isn't really located close to Stockholm that I would mean I would be spending a significant amount of time just getting to Stockholm from there anyways (plus after being on a transatlantic flight for six hours you tend to not want to be on another plane for a while). That being said I might look into SAS or Norwegian to see if their fares are competitive.


Makes sense and is likely by far the most relaxing option too ( plus you save hotel costs )..

Downside is the price - but I'm sure if you book early that there are probable good deals to be made..


----------



## Mirror's Edge

Trains from the south are pretty good, I belive Svart has been on Mälardalen trains for the most part.
The Malmö stations are very nice too, there is nothing like it up there for now.


----------



## Svartmetall

Mirror's Edge said:


> Trains from the south are pretty good, I belive Svart has been on Mälardalen trains for the most part.
> The Malmö stations are very nice too, there is nothing like it up there for now.


How much have you travelled beyond the borders of Sweden? Seriously, the rail infrastructure in Sweden is nothing to write home about - you have two nice stations on Citytunneln and a Centralstation that doesn't look that impressive by international standards - heck Stockholm Centralstation is more grand (and even Leipzig managed to do a better job of their underground stations than Malmö).


----------



## BlurredLines

*Shah Allah Ditta*

So I went to Shah Allah Ditta right behind Islamabad and took these photos


----------



## Azrain98

try flickr


----------



## Skyprince

*my day trip Pulau Indah- an island in Kuala Lumpur metropolitan area*

Do you know that Kuala Lumpur has some nice beaches ? 

There are some less-known islands right in KL metropolitan area and I visited one of them last week -welcome to Pulau Indah   
All pics by me



On my way to the main beach of Pulau Indah, called "Aceh Beach"




There are two main beaches - the sandy beach and a rocky beach ( developed into a beach park + resort )








What a beautiful sunset that day !!


----------



## Mirror's Edge

Nice TRAVEL these last posts, now look foward to see my morning comute up in this bitch, you know travel to work....ohh wait, what is travel again?


----------



## musiccity

Mirror's Edge said:


> Nice TRAVEL these last posts, now look foward to see my morning comute up in this bitch, you know travel to work....ohh wait, what is travel again?


No one wants to see the cloudy, cold, dreary landscapes of Scania. Sorry... :runaway:


----------



## Manitopiaaa

I finished my Spring Break trip!
I did:
1-Fes (Great. Tour guide just took us to see carpet shops though so it got annoying)
2-Rabat (Beautiful. Much prettier than I was expecting)
3-Marrakech (Pretty but a bit overhyped. Djemaa el Fna was nothing special and the Souks were annoying)
4-Ait Benhaddou and Ouarzazate (but the latter only for an hour) (Gorgeous day trip!)
5-Amsterdam (nice but overhyped. Red Light District was just one street full of drunk people and the place looked more like a tourist hub than a thriving city)
6-Hamburg (wonderful. The real eye-opener for me. Great riverfront, gorgeous architecture-Hamburg City Hall, the new opera. Probably my favorite city in Germany of Berlin, Hamburg, Fussen/Hohenschwangau, Lubeck, and Munich)
7-Lubeck (Very pretty, but too small. The area around the Rathaus though is gorgeous and I spent a ton of time at the marzipan shop near the center. The rest was pretty but the city is very small)

Amsterdam, Fes, Hamburg and Marrakech were on my bucket list so I completed 4% more. I'm now at 28% with 3% more planned by May. Still trying to squeeze in either Edinburgh/York or Dubrovnik/Sarajevo _somewhere_


----------



## musiccity

*Travel Talk*

Dubrovnik and Sarajevo for sure!


----------



## tpe

Manitopiaaa said:


> I finished my Spring Break trip!
> I did:
> 1-Fes (Great. Tour guide just took us to see carpet shops though so it got annoying)
> 2-Rabat (Beautiful. Much prettier than I was expecting)
> 3-Marrakech (Pretty but a bit overhyped. Djemaa el Fna was nothing special and the Souks were annoying)
> 4-Ait Benhaddou and Ouarzazate (but the latter only for an hour) (Gorgeous day trip!)
> 5-Amsterdam (nice but overhyped. Red Light District was just one street full of drunk people and the place looked more like a tourist hub than a thriving city)
> 6-Hamburg (wonderful. The real eye-opener for me. Great riverfront, gorgeous architecture-Hamburg City Hall, the new opera. Probably my favorite city in Germany of Berlin, Hamburg, Fussen/Hohenschwangau, Lubeck, and Munich)
> 7-Lubeck (Very pretty, but too small. The area around the Rathaus though is gorgeous and I spent a ton of time at the marzipan shop near the center. The rest was pretty but the city is very small)
> 
> Amsterdam, Fes, Hamburg and Marrakech were on my bucket list so I completed 4% more. I'm now at 28% with 3% more planned by May. Still trying to squeeze in either Edinburgh/York or Dubrovnik/Sarajevo _somewhere_


Great choices. Hamburg is strangely under the radar for many tourists. Glad you liked it.

But slow down on the number of cities you visit in one trip. I'm leaving for Asia in exactly a week, and 5 cities (all of which I visited previously) + 1 island are already difficult to manage schedule-wise...


----------



## Manitopiaaa

musiccity said:


> Dubrovnik and Sarajevo for sure!


Sarajevo has the horrible transportation though. 6 hours by bus from Split, or Dubrovnik. And any flight from Sarajevo includes a long layover in Istanbul. I'm seeing if I can do Bologna -> Ancona -> Split -> Sarajevo -> Dubrovnik and then leave from Dubrovnik, but I'd only have 4 days and it'd be Split for Day 1, Dubrovnik for Day 2, One Day collectively spent in transit and then 1 Day in Sarajevo. Feels pretty rushed. I might just do Bologna -> York (via Manchester Airport in 90 minutes) -> Edinburgh by train (in 2h30m). I think I can fit that in 4 days. But then my grad school friends wanna do Cinque Terre. Sigh.

Actually, I think I might do neither. I have this horrible stress from wanting to see everything in Europe on my bucket list before I leave in May and that's no very healthy. I'll come back one day.


----------



## musiccity

Manitopiaaa said:


> Sarajevo has the horrible transportation though. 6 hours by bus from Split, or Dubrovnik. And any flight from Sarajevo includes a long layover in Istanbul. I'm seeing if I can do Bologna -> Ancona -> Split -> Sarajevo -> Dubrovnik and then leave from Dubrovnik, but I'd only have 4 days and it'd be Split for Day 1, Dubrovnik for Day 2, One Day collectively spent in transit and then 1 Day in Sarajevo. Feels pretty rushed. I might just do Bologna -> York (via Manchester Airport in 90 minutes) -> Edinburgh by train (in 2h30m). I think I can fit that in 4 days. But then my grad school friends wanna do Cinque Terre. Sigh.


I think you're trying to do too much! I agree with tpe's statement of slowing down and visiting less places but taking more time to enjoy each one. If I were you, I would fly to Dubrovnik (there's a direct flight from the airport in Rome via Croatia Airlines), and just visit Dubrovnik and Sarajevo. I'd cut out Split completely.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

tpe said:


> Great choices. Hamburg is strangely under the radar for many tourists. Glad you liked it.
> 
> But slow down on the number of cities you visit in one trip. I'm leaving for Asia in exactly a week, and 5 cities (all of which I visited previously) + 1 island are already difficult to manage schedule-wise...


Yeah true, since I'm enrolled in school during the week, I try to cram my travel into 3-day weekend trips. For Spring Break I had 10 days so I took the full opportunity. I think of them more as samplers at this point. I'd much rather see the A-list sights in a city and then see the A-list sights in a nearby city than to stay for a while and see the B-list and C-list and D-list, etc, sights in just 1 city. I feel those B-list sights should be reserved for the cities I wind up liking a lot and opting to return.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

musiccity said:


> I think you're trying to do too much! I agree with tpe's statement of slowing down and visiting less places but taking more time to enjoy each one. If I were you, I would fly to Dubrovnik (there's a direct flight from the airport in Rome via Croatia Airlines), and just visit Dubrovnik and Sarajevo. I'd cut out Split completely.


Yeah, Split's only there because the ferry drops you there. Dubrovnik and Sarajevo are the two that matter. Flying out of Dubrovnik to, as you said, Rome should be easy. But flying into Sarajevo is tricky because every major route detours to Istanbul for a total trip of 16+ hours. Not to mention cheap flights to Sarajevo from anywhere but Istanbul are nigh impossible to find. hno: Maybe I should give the Bosnian government 15 years to get their shit together and visit in 2030 when it's full of Hawaiian-shirt wearing, fanny pack-strutting tourists.


----------



## musiccity

I actually tried going to Bosnia while I was in Europe. I've always wanted to go! It's such a mysterious, mystical country to me. I know the route between Dubrovnik and Sarajevo is a real hassle but I wouldn't worry about flying in and out of Sarajevo and just fly in/out of Dubrovnik. What's your time span again?


----------



## Skyprince

For me Bosnia is so-so and not planning to visit again.
The monotonous kind of landscape in most places I went to , with little variation.
Food also seems monotonous and bland..
Hard to get along with locals due to poor English command and I don't find locals to be that friendly
Sarajevo is not that impressive to me
The country feels too sterile for my taste.


----------



## Skyprince

40 days from now.. Kuda Bandos, here I go !!


----------



## BlurredLines

*Bruges*

I need to go to Bruges. It's like a real-life fairy tale land



















Brugge, Belgium in the evening by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## siamu maharaj

Useless if you can't jetski in there.


----------



## musiccity

siamu maharaj said:


> Useless if you can't jetski in there.


The fk? No.


----------



## siamu maharaj

musiccity said:


> The fk? No.


Any beautiful body of water than can be used for jetskiing, must be used for jetskiing.


----------



## FREKI

siamu maharaj said:


> Any beautiful body of water than can be used for jetskiing, must be used for jetskiing.


:lol:

It looks like that could be fun ( risk aside ) but I doubt the locals would like it - the noise and wake damage will probable have them pissed in seconds


----------



## rdw3rd

In Seattle for a week of seminars and my annual company physical. Walked down the hill to Whole Foods and found that their Sake selection has diminished to almost nothing. Do better on the other side of town at Uwajimaya probably; I'll see. New Orleans doesn't really have anywhere with a particularly good selection of Sake either, though I confess I am not particularly knowledgeable about all the brands and types available.


----------



## ukiyo

rdw3rd said:


> In Seattle for a week of seminars and my annual company physical. Walked down the hill to Whole Foods and found that their Sake selection has diminished to almost nothing. Do better on the other side of town at Uwajimaya probably; I'll see. New Orleans doesn't really have anywhere with a particularly good selection of Sake either, though I confess I am not particularly knowledgeable about all the brands and types available.


I know nihonshu well, my uncle has a big store of it in Osaka and I worked there for a few summers for some extra money. BTW does New Orleans have real french food? Or is it the cajun-french stuff, which IIRC is spicy.


----------



## ainvan

ukiyo said:


> Take what easy?


I admire that you're quick to correct Japan's false myths


----------



## ukiyo

ainvan said:


> I admire that you're quick to correct Japan's false myths


Am I correcting a myth? I think you didn't read my post well lol. Japanese food could suck to some people I don't care, I am just saying most people who talk about an asian cuisine in the west *generally* don't actually know that cuisine. Same thing for many european cuisines in Asia, we have no idea what real german food is for example

Another example for me is Indian food, in Japan I kind of like curry but I am also aware our curry is completely fake and made for japanese tastes...I also have no idea what on earth real Indian food is or if I like it. Funnily chinese food in Japan is also totally fake and made for japanese tastes, I learned that quickly after my first trip to China.


----------



## ainvan

^^ Sorry, been drinking a bit


----------



## Ighil

That must have been a great party  (yes I saw that)


----------



## kokoa

ukiyo said:


> Whenever I see someone say they don't like "japanese food" I wonder if they really know what japanese cuisine is.
> 
> *In the US and Spain anyways most "japanese food" is not even close to actual japanese food, even the sushi.*
> 
> It's how I think of German food, I have tried "german" food in oktoberfest in the US but I am sure it was just completely fake and stereotypical so I honestly have no idea if I actually like german food or not.


*ukiyo, you should see then as they serve SUSHI in Argentina....* hno:


----------



## rdw3rd

ukiyo said:


> I know nihonshu well, my uncle has a big store of it in Osaka and I worked there for a few summers for some extra money. BTW does New Orleans have real french food? Or is it the cajun-french stuff, which IIRC is spicy.


*Ukiyo* I can't really say whether New Orleans French food is "real" or not, only having spent time in French coastal ports. One of my best friends here was a very well known and respected older French executive chef who was employed by the Intercontinental Hotel chain. The city really doesn't feature Cajun food except for places that cater to tourists, but some of that is good. The best Cajun food is in peoples homes, outside of the city in the rural "Acadiana'', the area south of Interstate 10 between New Orleans and the Sabine River to the west. The food culture in New Orleans is pervasive and one of my favorites. Men cook here professionally and at home more than in most places I have been, maybe more so than women do. You should come spend some time and judge for yourself....


----------



## kokoa

^^
OK, OK that was a joke.... the temptation was too great not to answer your concern, sorry.

Actually there are 'Picadas", not the photo that thing do not exist for real, it's a joke, okay?.

"A picada" is a variety of different ingredients served with vermouth and soda, or a cool beer in the latest fashion trends.

Actually it looks like this, therefore the SUSHI joke. :lol:


----------



## Siopao

Do people really think California Roll is real Japanese food? Japanese people are even irked by the idea of putting avocado in a maki roll!


----------



## michi michi

ainvan said:


> Take it easy Ukiyo-san. I bet many people who don't like Japanese food never been to Japan. They think tempura and sushi are the only Japanese food.
> 
> The first time I went to Japan, I was humbled by the variety of Japanese cuisine. I thought I knew Japanese cuisine, I grew up in the west coast of North America. Boy was I wrong, Japan blowed me away with its food! It's definitely one of the gastronomical capitals in the world on par with countries like Spain, Italy and France.
> 
> Just wait until they visit Japan and eat authentic Japanese food, and let's hear what they say about Japanese cuisine afterwards.


Are spanish cuisines great? i know quite a number of people who aren't exactly into spanish food.


----------



## Skyprince

ainvan said:


> It's definitely one of the gastronomical capitals in the world on par with countries like Spain, Italy and France.
> 
> Just wait until they visit


Definitely Japan is not on par with Spain, Italy and France. The choice , quality, availability and food culture in Japan is farrrrrrrrrrrrrrr above Italy, Spain and France. 

Europe, except for Istanbul , is not the place for food lovers.


----------



## ainvan

michi michi said:


> Are spanish cuisines great? i know quite a number of people who isn't exactly into spanish food.


My personal opinion, yes, especially if you like seafood and ham. Spain has the best ham in the world, Jamón ibérico. I posted some pics from my trip to Spain on 'post your meals' thread a while back. 

For gastronomic jetsetters, Spain has many restaurants in the world's 50 best restaurants.


----------



## michi michi

ainvan said:


> My personal opinion, yes, especially if you like seafood and ham. Spain has the best ham in the world, Jamón ibérico. I posted some pics from my trip to Spain on 'post your meals' thread a while back.
> 
> For gastronomic jetsetters, Spain has many restaurants in the world's 50 best restaurants.


There are several tapas restaurant here and I tried many of them and the food is really great but I'm not sure if they're authentic spanish cuisines that's why I asked. I know a couple of brits who, for some reason, don't like the spanish restaurants here. maybe they're not authentic enough for them or they just don't like spanish food.


----------



## -:UberMann:-

Iberico is too oily for me, my favourite is the simpler serrano


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Skyprince said:


> Definitely Japan is not on par with Spain, Italy and France. The choice , quality, availability and food culture in Japan is farrrrrrrrrrrrrrr above Italy, Spain and France.
> 
> *Europe, except for Istanbul , is not the place for food lovers.*


lolwut?


----------



## ainvan

michi michi said:


> There are several tapas restaurant here and I tried many of them and the food is really great but I'm not sure if they're authentic spanish cuisines that's why I asked. I know a couple of brits who, for some reason, don't like the spanish restaurants here. maybe they're not authentic enough for them or they just don't like spanish food.


Just ask your Spaniard friends in SG to try those restaurants. I wouldn't trust anyone but Spaniard to judge the authenticity and deliciousness of Spanish food


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Made it to Malta! It's soooooooo much better than I imagined. And those churches! Every village has a church bigger than Saint Paul's! I'm in love. I saw Valletta, Sliema, Rabat, Hagar Qim, Mnajdra, Blue Grotto, Comino and Blue Lagoon, Victoria, Azure Window, Inland Sea, Fungus Rock, The Citadel and then drove through a bunch more. I'm in love yall


----------



## Manitopiaaa

AltinD said:


> I don't think tapas are anything special


When I lived in Madrid, I had to corral myself from not going to El Tigre every day. I still wish the whole tapas culture made it to the US.


----------



## Skyprince

The Cake On BBQ said:


> lolwut?


Turkish food for me is the Best cuisine in Europe. Its more elaborate in ingredients and flavour than any other European cuisines.

Istanbul is No.1 food city of Europe- probably the only city in Europe with great food culture - plenty of restaurants serving different kind of local cuisines. I sensed that eating out is quite popular there. 

Turkey as a whole is a very charming & amazing country!! In my ranking Turkey is 2nd after Greece but honestly Greece get some bonus point due to its islandic nature. 
Both Turkey & Greece are amaazing- both countries are indeed, open air museum   
Just as Dubai, I am thinking to live short-term ( around 1 year ) in both Istanbul and Athens


----------



## musiccity

Has anyone visited Oman? I opened a thread for the country earlier

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1811992

It's not frequently discussed on this site but I think it's a stunning country with an interest culture and a diverse amount of beautiful landscapes. Also love the traditional Arabia feel. I've wanted to visit Oman since I was 12. If Yemen ever calms down I'd love to do a Muscat to Sana'a roadtrip.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Overall , Oman is great.


----------



## Skyprince

I think culturally UAE and Oman have more or less similar cultural attractions, though Oman is more interesting landscape-wise


----------



## Dubai_Boy

yeah , it is more than 3 times the size of the UAE , slightly bigger than the UK


----------



## Skyprince

Dubai_Boy said:


> yeah , it is more than 3 times the size of the UAE , slightly bigger than the UK


That's right. Oman is relatively flat and apart from Muscat & Salalah, most other cities & towns are located in more or less similar setting as Dubai & Abu Dhabi - flat land 

Yemen is the tourism heaven of Middle East


----------



## rdw3rd

Little change of pace from the Near East, to the Left Coast here in the U.S., where in Seattle it's been raining since yesterday afternoon. Had yesterday morning free with no rain so walked down the hill to Pike Place Market to see the fish for sale....



















And dropped down to Post Alley to see if there was anything new on the Gum Wall....



















Curiosity satisfied and knowing that rain was due after lunch I traipsed back up to the hotel before weather moved in.

Regards....


----------



## BlurredLines

musiccity said:


> Has anyone visited Oman? I opened a thread for the country earlier
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1811992
> 
> It's not frequently discussed on this site but I think it's a stunning country with an interest culture and a diverse amount of beautiful landscapes. Also love the traditional Arabia feel. I've wanted to visit Oman since I was 12. If Yemen ever calms down I'd love to do a Muscat to Sana'a roadtrip.


Omanis are some of the nicest people I've ever met from the Arab world. Oman is a really beautiful country as well.


----------



## eklips

tpe said:


> I'll try it when I am in Paris in June!


Not sure it's exactly your kind of place but you could try it.


----------



## tpe

eklips said:


> Not sure it's exactly your kind of place but you could try it.


I'll try all sorts.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Skyprince said:


> Turkish food for me is the Best cuisine in Europe. Its more elaborate in ingredients and flavour than any other European cuisines.
> 
> Istanbul is No.1 food city of Europe- probably the only city in Europe with great food culture - plenty of restaurants serving different kind of local cuisines. I sensed that eating out is quite popular there.
> 
> Turkey as a whole is a very charming & amazing country!! In my ranking Turkey is 2nd after Greece but honestly Greece get some bonus point due to its islandic nature.
> Both Turkey & Greece are amaazing- both countries are indeed, open air museum
> Just as Dubai, I am thinking to live short-term ( around 1 year ) in both Istanbul and Athens


Have you ever been to the Balkans? Turkish cuisine is basically bastardized version of Balkan cuisine, if you want the real deal you should visit the Balkans, I'm sure your idea of Europe will change then


----------



## musiccity

*Travel Talk*



The Cake On BBQ said:


> Have you ever been to the Balkans? Turkish cuisine is basically bastardized version of Balkan cuisine, if you want the real deal you should visit the Balkans, I'm sure your idea of Europe will change then



He's been to Bosnia and said he hated it


----------



## Skyprince

The Cake On BBQ said:


> Have you ever been to the Balkans? Turkish cuisine is basically bastardized version of Balkan cuisine, if you want the real deal you should visit the Balkans, I'm sure your idea of Europe will change then


Turkish cuisine , like any other cuisines, is a mix of local taste and influenced by its surrounding countries.

Ive been to Balkan and Im not a fan of Balkan cuisines ( except Greece ). The same boring tasteless bland breads and bland meat with minimal boring flavour, just like most other parts of Europe.
Whereas in Turkey, there is great variety of food with colourful tastes . I found Turkish cuisines to be also influenced by Middle Eastern neighbours


----------



## IndianReagon

Well said


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Skyprince said:


> Turkish cuisine , like any other cuisines, is a mix of local taste and influenced by its surrounding countries.
> 
> Ive been to Balkan and Im not a fan of Balkan cuisines ( except Greece ). The same boring tasteless bland breads and bland meat with minimal boring flavour, just like most other parts of Europe.
> Whereas in Turkey, there is great variety of food with colourful tastes . I found Turkish cuisines to be also influenced by Middle Eastern neighbours


Each to their own I guess


----------



## tpe

Coming up in June: my biannual trip to Paris + Austria and Bavaria/Munich


----------



## tpe

... And still deciding if I have time for Milan + the Lakes.


----------



## musiccity

tpe it seems like you always go to the same place, you should go somewhere off the beaten path and adventurous!


----------



## tpe

musiccity said:


> tpe it seems like you always go to the same place, you should go somewhere off the beaten path and adventurous!


Because I am finished with just counting the number of destinations I go to. That's old.

With every visit to these places, I deepen my ties and get to know people and places in-depth.

That's the true aim of travel: NOT PLACES, BUT PEOPLE


----------



## musiccity

tpe said:


> Because I am finished with just counting the number of destinations I go to. That's old.
> 
> With every visit to these places, I deepen my ties and get to know people and places in-depth.
> 
> That's the true aim of travel: NOT PLACES, BUT PEOPLE


Visiting new places isn't checkpoint travel. Checkpoint travel is where you visit places just so you can check them off a bucket list, see the touristy stuff, and leave.

I agree with you on the true aim of travel, but you can immerse yourself into a new city or country. It doesn't have to be the same place over and over.


But to each their own.


----------



## tpe

musiccity said:


> Visiting new places isn't checkpoint travel. Checkpoint travel is where you visit places just so you can check them off a bucket list, see the touristy stuff, and leave.
> 
> I agree with you on the true aim of travel, but you can* immerse *yourself into a new city or country. It doesn't have to be the same place over and over.
> 
> 
> But to each their own.


You stayed in Spain for the summer. How much did you really get to know Madrid? How many friends did you make? What aspects of the city -- the history, the food, the architecture, the art -- did you get to know? 

Cities are never the same place you visit "over and over". The city changes every time you visit. You can spend a hundred lifetimes in one city and NEVER really get to know it.

How many visits does it take to know a city like NYC? If you think that visiting such a place over and over is a waste of time and energy, then the city eludes you.

Just because you've been to a city doesn't mean that you have experienced it. Likewise, going to the same city over and over doesn't mean that you see the same city every time.

This is the meaning of *IMMERSION*. You can't *IMMERSE *yourself into a country or a city by visiting it 2 or 3 times. For some cities, it takes more than a lifetime.


----------



## Skyprince

For me life is too short to explore few countries in too much detail. 
Except for very few countries which I am very interested about ( Turkey, Yemen, India and Southern European countries )

There are nearly 200 countries in this world , so my stance is to try to visit them all but since lifespan isnt that long Ill just moderately or decently get to know them all


----------



## abhijeetm29

I agree with Skyprince. My life is short and I have a shitty passport. Immersing myself in a place is a luxury I can't afford for every place.
I did that (and am doing) that for four places - North India, Germany, Japan and now Denmark. 

There's a subtle difference between *travel* and *tour*. The former refers to the process in which you make a journey (and perhaps relish it) and the latter refers to the enjoyment you relish at the destination.
Together they are called *trip*.

Now think this way, an absolute extension of tour would be *residence*, i.e. living at a place for extended duration of time fully immersed. OTOH, the same for travel would be a person in permanent *state of transit* , such as air pilot, loco pilot or a truck pilot. 
With these limits in order, we find ourselves in the middle of this domain. Some like to immerse themselves (like* tpe*) and others (like *me*) wish to cover as much ground. 
For me the process of getting from A to B is more important than actually enjoying at B (And this is precisely why I travel alone).

5 years ago I visited Switzerland. For how long? A grand total of *4 hours*! Most of the time I was travelling in a train through Swiss. But I enjoyed that. I enjoy traveling that way.


----------



## FREKI

^what brought you to Denmark mate? 


Skyprince said:


> For me life is too short to explore few countries in too much detail.
> Except for very few countries which I am very interested about ( Turkey, Yemen, India and Southern European countries )
> 
> There are nearly 200 countries in this world , so my stance is to try to visit them all but since lifespan isnt that long Ill just moderately or decently get to know them all


I certainly respect that way, but personally I'm the opposit..

Most places I go I go because I have an interest and like being there, not just to check a place off a list..

That also why I typically go the same places several times - first time to get a feel for the place and the subsequent times to enjoy what I found the first time around..

I have been to the US for example 9 times in the last decade - I may never visit Indonesia or Mongolia, but I know that I will visit the US many times more..
Same goes with China, Japan, Norway and a bunch of other countries that I personally really like being in and exploring..


That certainly doesn't mean I don't understand nor respect the other way - I can certainly see the value in it, but personally I'd rather go where my interest is the largest at the time, not what I feel obligated to by a list or map


----------



## Svartmetall

I'm in agreement with FREKI and tpe moreso on this one. I have visited a number of places a good number of times, and will continue to do so because I really like them. I also visit new places, and I've also visited places I don't want to go back to as well, but those I really liked I enjoy revisiting as each time they seem fresh and new. 

Tokyo in 2013 for me was just as exciting as when I visited back in 2010 if not moreso as I had more of an appreciation of the culture, what to expect and how to get the best out of the city than I did the first time. When I go again (and I will) I am sure that I will have an even greater insight into the city, and that will never get old for me.


----------



## abhijeetm29

FREKI said:


> ^what brought you to Denmark mate?


Initially I came here for studies, but soon it would be for work. A part of my living is to learn the language of the place I live. It was somewhat incomplete in Germany and Japan but I make sure I complete it in Denmark. Denmark would be my second home.

_Jeg håber, denne gang er jeg et succes i min mål_.


----------



## ab_ltf

abhijeetm29 said:


> My life is short and I have a shitty passport.


Why a "shitty passport" it is a bit rude


----------



## abhijeetm29

ab_ltf said:


> Why a "shitty passport" it is a bit rude


I apologize if it is rude. I was talking about travel restrictions vis a vis passport. Passports of countries like Sweden, NewZealand are best in a sense that they provide access to large number of countries across the world, whereas country like mine (India) lags far behind, with an access to 52 countries (most of them are obscure islands in the middle of vast expanse of water).
This is precisely why I don't like my passport because that makes my travel quite difficult. If my country have had dual citizenship thing, that would have been better.


----------



## musiccity

Svartmetall said:


> I'm in agreement with FREKI and tpe moreso on this one. I have visited a number of places a good number of times, and will continue to do so because I really like them. I also visit new places, and I've also visited places I don't want to go back to as well, but those I really liked I enjoy revisiting as each time they seem fresh and new.
> 
> Tokyo in 2013 for me was just as exciting as when I visited back in 2010 if not moreso as I had more of an appreciation of the culture, what to expect and how to get the best out of the city than I did the first time. When I go again (and I will) I am sure that I will have an even greater insight into the city, and that will never get old for me.


I think that's what Lisbon might turn into for me. I visited the city twice over the summer (spaced a month apart). If I was rich I would definitely like to have an apartment in the city, preferably in a historic area looking over the Rio Tejo.


----------



## ab_ltf

^^^

Not to forget the Douro valley with it's lovely vineyards!


----------



## Huti

*10 Gorgeous European Places You've Never Heard Of*
The Huffington Post | By Suzy Strutner	



> *Gjirokastër, Albania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The town in southern Albania features UNESCO-anointed architecture typical of the Ottoman period, which means that it's pretty old and pretty pretty. Come here for culture; stay for the food.
> 
> *


:cheers:


----------



## tpe

Booked most of the major plane/train tickets to the following destinations in June: Munich/Bavaria, Salzburg/Linz/Vienna/Austria, Milan/Lakes/Venice/Northern Italy, Paris/Île-de-France/Normandy.

Some minor tweaking left to do: mostly social obligations.


----------



## ab_ltf

^^^

You are one lucky fellow 

Enjoy your trip an trapeze down to MC if time permits!


----------



## tpe

ab_ltf said:


> ^^^
> 
> You are one lucky fellow
> 
> Enjoy your trip an trapeze down to MC if time permits!


Thanks! I have another EU trip planned in October or November. Hope I can swing by.


----------



## KamZolt

I'm currently working (and doing a lot of sightseeing) in Brandenburg. Here's a picture of a stereotypical little German town from that part of the country.

Königshorst (Brandenburg) by KamZolt, on Flickr
​


----------



## musiccity

I feel super dorky but I'll be spending a day in Honolulu due to the time frame between flights and I have no desire to visit a beach. I want to see Honolulu's Chinatown and 'Iolani Palace!


----------



## rdw3rd

musiccity said:


> I feel super dorky but I'll be spending a day in Honolulu due to the time frame between flights and I have no desire to visit a beach. I want to see Honolulu's Chinatown and 'Iolani Palace!


*MC*, I was in Honolulu about four years ago and did those things. Don't know if it might interest you but between Chinatown and Hilo Hatties along the port there is a Salvation Army store that I visited looking for a pot top for the cook. They had a couple of racks of flowered shirts with the best selection I've ever seen outside of my own closet. Cheap also. I got a couple of really nice ones, very dressy, for next to nothing and all eleven of the rest of the crew when they got a look at the shirts I bought went right up and fitted themselves out also. We were quite a colorful crew crossing the rest of the Pacific to Asia...not the normal tugboat sailors in our multihued shirts. Probably half the shirts were Hawaiian made. Just sayin'...

Chinatown was pretty interesting also, as were several places in Honolulu including the Iolani Palace.


----------



## rdw3rd

Honolulu Chinatown...























































I wondered where the frog songs came from in the shop above until I found this tank full of amphibian musicians...










Cheers...


----------



## musiccity

Oh wow great pictures!! I've always wanted to go to a Chinatown. 


This summer I will experience Polynesian, Micronesian, and Chinese cultures.


----------



## CB31

*Travelweek: Bordeaux in the spotlight this year and next, huge new wine centre to open*












> TORONTO — The world’s largest museum-like centre devoted to wine will open in Bordeaux, France in June of 2016.
> 
> At a travel trade event in Toronto last night hosted by the Bordeaux and Aquitaine tourist offices and their partners, agents learned the 10-storey high Cite des Civilisations du Vin will be an interactive, multi-sensory experience that includes 20 themed areas incorporating over 120 audio-visual creations.
> 
> “It will introduce to the widest audience the wines of the world from 80 wine-producing countries,” said the attraction’s director Olivier Kollek.
> 
> The centre, which will have three tasting rooms, a wine bar, a viewing gallery and panoramic restaurant, also promises a rich program of cultural events. These include two international exhibitions every year, a celebration of a specific winemaking country, an international wine boutique, and an auditorium for film screenings, live shows and conferences.
> 
> Coinciding with the centre’s opening will be the Bordeaux Wine Festival (June 23-26, 2016) that takes place once every two years.
> 
> This year, meanwhile, Bordeaux is basking in the spotlight after having been named Best European Destination 2015 by the Brussels-based European Best Destination Association. Bordeaux is a city for lovers and dreamers, explained Sophie Gaillard-Mairal, Communication Manager Office de Tourisme de Bordeaux.
> 
> She said wine is everywhere in this UNESCO city, which is a popular stop for 40 cruise ships and five different river cruise companies including Viking River Cruises which has an eight-day Chateaux, Rivers & Wine itinerary. There are also opportunities here for visitors to blend and bottle their own wine, and add a personalized label during a three-hour class (for details check BWinemaker.com).
> 
> Bordeaux the regional capital of Aquitaine is in southwest France, one hour by air, three hours by train, or five hours by road from Paris. Just outside the city are wine regions such as Medoc, Sauternes and Saint Emilion, which this year is offering horse riding in the vineyards. Also new, just outside Saint Emilion, is a five-star golf course opening May 1.
> 
> Elsewhere in Aquitaine is the glamourous seaside resort of Biarritz with surfing and nearby Basque villages; and the Dordogne area known for its prehistoric Lascaux caves and medieval castles.


http://www.travelweek.ca/news/bordeaux-in-the-spotlight-this-year-and-next-huge-new-wine-centre-to-open/


----------



## CB31

^^

*BORDEAUX* | City of the Civilizations of Wine | Quartier Bordeaux Maritime | Bassins à flots | X-TU | 46m | 2013-2016 | U/C













































©X-TU

26719091



> Sydney has its opera house, Bilbao its Guggenheim and, in 2016, Bordeaux will have its very own emblematic contemporary monument to epitomise the region's flagship product.
> 
> Alexandria had its lighthouse, one of the 7 wonders of the ancient world, to illuminate the Mediterranean. And, as of 2016, Bordeaux will have its "Cité des civilisations du vin", a "lighthouse" shining with the expertise of thousands of years of winemaking.
> 
> This vast glass tower will be located at the entrance to the city on the banks of the Garonne, in the up-and-coming wet dock district. With its imaginative modern design, the Cité des Civilisations du Vin is sure to delight tourists and wine lovers in 2016.
> 
> Visitors will be able to learn about the relationship between wine and culture from ancient times to the present day, from the arid lands of Mesopotamia to San Francisco Bay, and from the gravelly rises in Bordeaux to the wide open spaces of Australia.
> 
> Neither a museum nor a theme park, the City will blend the best of both these in a tour circuit that combines emotion, sensory stimulation, and dreams, as well as entertaining and spectacular multimedia presentations.
> 
> An observation deck on the top of the tower will give visitors a bird's-eye view of the city and the surrounding vineyards.
> 
> So, we can all look forward to 2016!


----------



## Skyprince

Just came back from my holiday in Maldives.

What a great place to be. Visited 5 islands in total out of 1200+ . 
Food is so good and plenty with different varieties and Maldivians eat a lot of fish.

Male is overcrowded island full of life , and to me it's absolutely not " the capital with nothing much to do " as claimed by many tourists

Food, services and transportation in Male are cheap - for $2 one can have complete meal with fish/chicken with vegetables in many restaurants in Male. It can be different story in resort islands though.
From Male one can take boat to neighboring islands like Vilingili and Hulhumale for under $1 - both islands have awesome beaches and great way to meet/see local life.

Visited Embudhoo Island too, for a day tour- what an incredibly beautiful island in South Male Atoll. Maybe the clearest water I've seen in my life.

Maldivians are generally friendly , more reserved than people I've met in India, Bangladesh & Middle East. 

Local language "Dhivehi" sounds alot like Sinhalese.

All in all, I would recommend Maldives to visit :cheers:

Will start a thread soon with all my pics. I didn't have time in the past to post my trave pics often but recently I got plenty of free time


----------



## michi michi

Enjoying the tropical island of Boracay. I love this place!

I took these photos a while ago.


michi michi said:


> Please excuse me for making this a photo thread.
> 
> I've been trying to put into pictures what I'm seeing in person but i just can't! these photos don't even do justice to this place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _taken by me using ipad. sorry for bad quality_
> 
> This place is incredible. Lots of Koreans!!!!
> 
> #Boracay


----------



## rdw3rd

Boracay...For me as a Westerner, I found Boracay was certainly a pretty place, but there were so many other more spectacular places in the Philippines, and why would I want to go to a place so packed with tourists ?? I would like to see your photos though.


----------



## tpe

There are still a number of places in Palawan that have not yet been overrun. Indeed, I was there this April and had a relatively quiet time.


----------



## Marbur66

musiccity said:


> Oh wow great pictures!! I've always wanted to go to a Chinatown.
> 
> 
> This summer I will experience Polynesian, Micronesian, and Chinese cultures.


You've never been to ANY Chinatown? Wow. I guess I take that for granted living in Toronto.


----------



## michi michi

rdw3rd said:


> Boracay...For me as a Westerner, I found Boracay was certainly a pretty place, but there were so many other more spectacular places in the Philippines, and why would I want to go to a place so packed with tourists ?? I would like to see your photos though.


I usually don't like touristy places. but I love it here! maybe because the party life here is infectious. not to mention the beach is spectacular! maybe you prefer quieter places. i found out i can enjoy both a party island and idyllic beaches. before coming here, i was in a neighboring island with several pristine beaches. i love both islands. factor in that i'm with the right person  and also relatively young.


----------



## michi michi

tpe said:


> There are still a number of places in Palawan that have not yet been overrun. Indeed, I was there this April and had a relatively quiet time.


Palawan seems such a dreamy place. i would love to visit el nido and bacuit archipelago someday :cheers:


----------



## tpe

michi michi said:


> Palawan seems such a dreamy place. i would love to visit el nido and bacuit archipelago someday :cheers:


The area around Puerto Princesa has some of the most beautiful beaches in the world, IMO.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

I'm checking in from Medellin tonight. Just got here in the morning so I haven't seen much yet.

As a Florida boy I'm loving these mountain views and steep hills. One shocking thing so far is the driving down here, it's wild out there. I sure as hell won't be renting a car like I had planned on. Public transportation is just as chaotic but it seems to get the job done well enough.


----------



## Svartmetall

Just booked tickets to Vienna! Off to Vienna for four days in July.  

Showing my Chinese in-laws a bit of Europe and settled on Vienna.


----------



## rdw3rd

tpe said:


> The area around Puerto Princesa has some of the most beautiful beaches in the world, IMO.


I agree with you wholeheartedly. I'm frequently asked why I don't spend any time at U.S. beach resorts and a lot of the reason is from my time during the 80s when I worked for three years in the Philippines. On not only Palawan but several of the Philippine islands [and other Pacific islands also] I spent time on beaches and shores where I could walk for miles without seeing another person or even footprints in the sand, on some of the most beautiful strands in the world. Beach combing is one of my favorite past-times and the treasures found on isolated beaches would surprise anyone who's never had the opportunity. Not saying that I didn't enjoy the waterfronts and streets of fishing villages and all the variety of boats and small industry, but when I want to spend time on a tropical beach, I have my preferences. [For instance on the island of Mindoro, I stayed at a place where the entire beach was made of finger-sized bleached white coral branches. When the waves lapped the shore there was a tinkling bell-like music which came and went with the tide.]


----------



## tpe

Many years ago, I went to a very isolated beach on either the island of Mindoro or the neighboring island of Marinduque (can't tell for sure right now, as it was a long time ago). The beach was especially memorable because the sand had the color of a soft pastel pink/rose, as it was made entirely of decomposed pink coral...

I have been to many places in Southeast Asia and the South Seas. I can say with some authority that Philippine beaches are some of the most beautiful in the world.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Any recommendations for Istanbul? I will be there in a week. I am looking for stuff that isn't historical. It could be a place or stuff to do.


----------



## BlurredLines

^^ starting an Islamic revolution seems like it would be fun.


----------



## Huti

*Himara, Albania*


----------



## michi michi

tpe said:


> The area around Puerto Princesa has some of the most beautiful beaches in the world, IMO.


^^ water so clear :drool: 
this is my photo of the water in Boracay but the photo quality is poor. i used my ipad. it was a bit hard to find a spot devoid of tourists but somehow managed to.











rdw3rd said:


> I agree with you wholeheartedly. I'm frequently asked why I don't spend any time at U.S. beach resorts and a lot of the reason is from my time during the 80s when I worked for three years in the Philippines. On not only Palawan but several of the Philippine islands [and other Pacific islands also] I spent time on beaches and shores where I could walk for miles without seeing another person or even footprints in the sand, on some of the most beautiful strands in the world. Beach combing is one of my favorite past-times and the treasures found on isolated beaches would surprise anyone who's never had the opportunity. Not saying that I didn't enjoy the waterfronts and streets of fishing villages and all the variety of boats and small industry, but when I want to spend time on a tropical beach, I have my preferences. [For instance on the island of Mindoro, I *stayed at a place where the entire beach was made of finger-sized bleached white coral branches. When the waves lapped the shore there was a tinkling bell-like music which came and went with the tide*.]




you have such a beautiful way of describing the place i could picture it in my mind. you should be a travel writer. i think i know what it feels to just have a place all to yourself. it's liberating which in my opinion is a feeling far greater than partying. i felt that when I was in Romblon (also a neighboring island).



tpe said:


> Many years ago, I went to a very isolated beach on either the island of Mindoro or the neighboring island of Marinduque (can't tell for sure right now, as it was a long time ago). The beach was especially memorable because the sand had the color of a soft pastel pink/rose, as it was made entirely of decomposed pink coral...
> 
> I have been to many places in Southeast Asia and the South Seas. I can say with some authority that Philippine beaches are some of the most beautiful in the world.


Romblon is another neighboring island (or group of islands) and i must say the beaches here are amazing as well and untouched.

this is my photo taken on our way back to Romblon from Boracay riding a small ferry. sorry for the very bad quality.








^^i was thinking at that time one of those beaches must be great as well and that mother nature must have purposely divided those beaches to make them more secluded and out of people's reach. those werent the beaches ive visited because i cant bring myself to share them. cant help but feel overly protective of this place. ive gotten personally attached to this place because the locals are amazingly warm, friendly and fun to be with. am leaving today and i'm gonna miss this place  but will definitely be back. soon!


----------



## goocheslamb

*Your next vacation*

Where will you next vacation be?

I am going to visit a city called Pondicherry India, a very beautiful city on the south eastern coast of India for my cousins wedding, later in the summer

Here are some pics


----------



## Yellow Fever

going to Toronto for a week in june.


----------



## Xusein

I don't have any vacation plans. However, if I get the time, I'd love to go back east (CT/NYC/Boston).


----------



## gentem

planning to go to bangkok and pattaya.. my friends been there already, a passionate hug and kiss on a roadside club costs only $5 :cheers:









http://www.pattayanewbie.com/areas.html


----------



## bootyloverboi

^^ Just be careful about the boobs upstairs and dong downstairs situation :lol:

You get what you pay for


----------



## FREKI

Inside the Kingdom: northern Jutland








http://i.imgur.com/7Xvvi4n.jpg

Outside the Kingdom: Shanghai, China








http://i.imgur.com/A9ehuPC.jpg


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Seriously considering Japan with my wife and kid !


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Taking my kiwi/dutchy daughters back home to my roots in New Zealand.


----------



## Wust El Balad




----------



## BlurredLines

I'm considering going to the park outside my house but I don't think I'll be able to do it.


----------



## Fabricio JF

Somewhere in America.


----------



## Occit

I will be in Quebec next june, any quebecois here?


----------



## Svartmetall

Wife: 
Japan next week (Tokyo specifically) for 10 days. A birthday present from me to her.

Both of us: 
Vienna in July - 3 days. Booked and paid.
Australia (Melbourne for one week and Sydney for 5 days) in December/January. Booked and paid.
New Zealand for Christmas and New Years for two weeks. Booked and paid.


----------



## photolitherland

I havent had a vacation day in two years, because America is awesome! No paid vacation or leave time for my job. Land of the Free!


----------



## JoHaN 15

Going to the local paradise for a week in June 

Praia do Bilene, Mozambique


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ nice!


----------



## JoHaN 15

^ And so cheap too! I did the budget and it costs $300 per person for the week (accommodation, food, gas, spending money)


----------



## sur_les_étoiles

I'm planning to visit Brasil (Rio and Sao Paulo) next july. I'm exited, don't know what to expect.


----------



## Fotostatica

I agreed to go on a cruise if it was a Disney one, so it looks like my boyfriend agreed (he loves them, I'm terrified).


----------



## tpe

Beginning of June.

Munich










Salzburg










Linz:










Melk:










Vienna:










Venice/The Veneto










Gagnano-Salo-Verona










Como/Maggiore










Milan:










Paris/Île-de-France


----------



## hunser

tpe said:


> Salzburg, Linz, Melk, Vienna





Svartmetall said:


> Both of us:
> Vienna in July - 3 days. Booked and paid.


Good weather to both of you! :cheers: Also, don't get upset if some taxi drivers in Vienna are clueless ... or have limited English skills. :lol: I strongly recommend visiting the Donaukanal - very nice relaxed atmosphere with open-air bars and lots of young folks. The Donaukanal runs between the 1st and 2nd districts, so it's not that far away from your typical tourist hotspots.


----------



## Svartmetall

hunser said:


> Good weather to both of you! :cheers: Also, don't get upset if some taxi drivers in Vienna are clueless ... or have limited English skills. :lol: I strongly recommend visiting the Donaukanal - very nice flair with open-air bars and lots of young folks. The Donaukanal runs between the 1st and 2nd disctricts, so it's not that far aways from your typical tourist hotspots.


Oh, I never use taxis when I travel unless there is no choice whatsoever. I prefer public transport. 

I'm sure we'll enjoy it, and thanks for your hint!


----------



## goocheslamb

Dubai_Boy said:


> Seriously considering Japan with my wife and kid !


----------



## hunser

Svartmetall said:


> Oh, I never use taxis when I travel unless there is no choice whatsoever. I prefer public transport.
> 
> I'm sure we'll enjoy it, and thanks for your hint!


Yes, public transport in Vienna is excellent and one of the best in the world. You can find a tram/bus/subway stop at literally every street corner. 
For 3 days I'd recommend the 72 hour ticket (16,50€) which offers some discounts (museums ...). You can use the ticket 24/7. Also, subways run 24/7 on Fridays and Saturdays (other days: until 00:30 - 01:00 am).


----------



## DiggerD21

Chicagoago said:


> That sounds horrible but in reality there are a LOT of people with perfectly fine benefits and vacation time. All my friends get somewhere between 15-25 days off a year. I get 20.


Still rather poor in comparison to many European countries. 20 days off is the minimum by law in Germany although often 30 days are granted by employers. In Poland 20 days is the minimum by law for those with less than 10 years job experience (completed secondary and tertiary education counted in) and 26 days for this with more than 10 years job experience.

I still haven't used up my vacation days from last year. As I am considering to quit my job, I might use all my vacation days in the last month of the 3-month notice period. I don't know yet where to go though. Maybe Portugl.


----------



## FREKI

6 week minimum up here ( not counting holydays, sickdays etc ), but virtually all have more.. ( I got 12 weeks ) 

And then we have stuff like education time - I for example have the next 4 weeks off ( with pay ) to attent a college course.. not exactly vacation, but still nice to get paid and not going to work


----------



## princeofseoul

^ I guess many in Denmark spend lots of time on some hobbies or pet projects.. I'd get bored doing nothing or just travelling for 12 weeks.


----------



## FREKI

princeofseoul said:


> ^ I guess many in Denmark spend lots of time on some hobbies or pet projects.. I'd get bored doing nothing or just travelling for 12 weeks.


We have a saying:

_"intelligent people don't get bored"_



But why would you do nothing for 12 weeks of the year?

I ( travelling aside ) go out into nature, walks my city, persue my hobbies such as photography, urbanity, play computer games, do social stuff with mates, watch movies and shows, browse the internet and forums and so on..

The world is full of fun stuff to do - work should NEVER be a person's life!


----------



## Inconfidente

FREKI said:


> ^where is that?
> 
> 
> Denmark is a tad more complicated than most places...
> 
> "Kingdom of Denmark" covers everything - typically just refered to as "kongeriget ( "the Kingdom" )
> 
> Inside that we have parts in Europe, parts in North America, parts that are in the EU and parts that are not, parts on islands, parts in continental Europe, parts that is shengen and parts that is not..
> 
> So basically when it comes to travelling the easiest way is "inside or outside" the kingdom..
> 
> ( much like the whole Great Britain, vs United Kingdom vs British isles etc )


You didn't answer my question and the United Kingdom has many parts somewhere else on the globe too. Still is not common the words nation and kingdom in modern British English usage for referring to their country. The question is: are these words really used in daily current Danish language by ordinary Danish or is it just the way you describe the country?


----------



## [email protected]

Svartmetall said:


> I would rent a car and drive for less money, but Sweden in its infinite wisdom is one of the few countries that won't let me change my New Zealand driving licence for a Swedish one (other EU countries let you).


Why shouldn't you be able to rent a car in Sweden with an NZ driving licence? There are tons of tourists from all over the world who rent a car in Sweden just like I have already rented cars 3 times in New Zealand with my German driving licence.


----------



## princeofseoul

FREKI said:


> The world is full of fun stuff to do - work should NEVER be a person's life!


I guess by work you mean your job because hobbies are work too 


But regardless, if you feel this way about your job, then it has little value to you except for the pay check. Isn't it a waste of time in a way? Think about all the hours spent there. Why not choose a job that is more thrilling for you, with more fun stuff to do? Then you won't think of breaks and vacations being so fun and exciting.


----------



## LtBk

How many weeks of vacation does the average Korean get?


----------



## princeofseoul

^ Not many, maybe a couple plus the holidays. This depends on the job thus.. In my case, I have 17-18 weeks per year plus one sabbatical every 6 years where I'm free to do whatever. I still spend them going to my office most of the time thus.


----------



## FREKI

^18 week off with pay per year and every 6 year off with pay?

Damn I'm in the wrong line of work!

Why would you spend your time off going to your office :?


princeofseoul said:


> I guess by work you mean your job because hobbies are work too


There's a saying:

_"if you do what you like you'll never have to work another day in your life"_

Not a true saying of course - but I don't think one should look at one's hobbies as "work" 




princeofseoul said:


> if you feel this way about your job, then it has little value to you except for the pay check. Isn't it a waste of time in a way?


Oh it's a HUGE waste of time and life - sadly one has to work to earn money enough for a home, food and the other things we human likes and needs 




princeofseoul said:


> Think about all the hours spent there. Why not choose a job that is more thrilling for you, with more fun stuff to do? Then you won't think of breaks and vacations being so fun and exciting.


Sadly professional hotel reviewer, car reviewer or single player computergame player are not easy jobs to come by, nor very well paying 

I don't hate my job by any means - but if I won big in the lottery I'd certainly never go again! ( well I'd shop up with cake and say goodbye of course  )


I sell my time and skills and the money from that makes me live like I want to and do what I want to so a fair enough trade off IMO - thoug I would most certainly love to never have to work another day in my life! :yes:

A very much value the breaks my time off is - nothing like a week or two off here and there - see the world, meet friends and family, do funny things.. I think it's very healthy and rewarding to a person!


----------



## princeofseoul

FREKI said:


> ^18 week off with pay per year and every 6 year off with pay?
> 
> Damn I'm in the wrong line of work!
> 
> Why would you spend your time off going to your office :?


I get a kick out of what I do, I find it exciting. There's other things too I like -- sex with hot chicks being one of them -- but generally I feel bored when I'm out of the office for too long.




> Sadly professional hotel reviewer, car reviewer or single player computergame player are not easy jobs to come by, nor very well paying
> 
> I don't hate my job by any means - but if I won big in the lottery I'd certainly never go again! ( well I'd shop up with cake and say goodbye of course  )


I think the first two you list have potential... 

I get your point but still think there's some reasonably fun jobs out there for everyone. It may just be you didn't push enough to find one so far..


----------



## gentem

photolitherland said:


> Nope, not in this land of the free and home of the brave. I believe something like 40% of workers in the US dont get vacation and those who do maybe get two weeks starting off if you get lucky to land a job that isnt through an evil temp agency. Nowadays in Merka, most large employers only use temp agencies to hire workers, like me. No benefits, no vacation, no sick days, the temp agency takes about 30 percent of your pay for themselves, and then they keep you temp until the end of time because why would a company hire someone and have to pay for benefits and give people vacations when theyll work for half the pay and have to work even on holidays? America is a horrible country filled with horrible companies.
> 
> I dont even know what a vacation is anymore.


u know what, im perfectly ok with 2 weeks of unpaid vacation. its a win win. but it has to be continuous 2 weeks off, compulsory for all employees at the time of their choosing, not 3 days off now and then :banana:


----------



## Jonesy55

Fotostatica said:


> I agree, sadly lots of places don't see it like that.
> 
> In Canada, you get 2 weeks to begin with and can go up from there.
> 
> In Mexico, you get 1 week per ever worked year - so miserable.


 That's not bad in Mexico, so when you've been in your job for 40 years you get 40 weeks vacation time, awesome!


----------



## amigoendf

^^ Fotostatica has been too long out of Mexico, it is actually one week the first year and every subsequent year you added 2 days.

After the fifth year you don't get more days until you have 4 years more

Year 1 : 6 days
Year 2: 8 days
Year 3: 10 days
Year 4: 12 days
From 5-9 years: 14 days
10 to 14 years: 16 days

Source:
http://laeconomia.com.mx/tabla-de-vacaciones/


----------



## Jonesy55

Here the minimum is 5.6 weeks (28 days if you work a standard 5 day week) but its common to have a couple of weeks more than that.

I get 8 weeks/40 days.


----------



## AdnanPD

[email protected] said:


> Why shouldn't you be able to rent a car in Sweden with an NZ driving licence? There are tons of tourists from all over the world who rent a car in Sweden just like I have already rented cars 3 times in New Zealand with my German driving licence.


I believe he is more than a year in Sweden by now and he is not able to use his license anymore. The same goes for every EU county if you live more than a year in one you need to get their license. 
Some countries offer the change, you just hand in your license from your home country and get the new one from them, but other need you to take tests again.


----------



## Svartmetall

[email protected] said:


> Why shouldn't you be able to rent a car in Sweden with an NZ driving licence? There are tons of tourists from all over the world who rent a car in Sweden just like I have already rented cars 3 times in New Zealand with my German driving licence.


Because I live here. You're not allowed to drive after one year of living in the country. Plus they don't let you exchange your licence like the UK or other EU countries for a UK or EU licence here, so you have to sit the full driving exams here - and that can cost up to 15,000kr because there are mandatory lessons and three levels of testing. It's stupid.

Now I wouldn't be so annoyed if it were not for the fact that New Zealand recognises EU licences, and therefore will exchange them for a Kiwi licence if people move there. Unfortunately they cannot make an exception for Sweden due to it being EU, yet Sweden doesn't exchange New Zealand licences in kind. So it's completely unbalanced and is just a money making exercise for the Swedish government.

Here - http://www.nzta.govt.nz/resources/application-conversion-overseas-licence-dl5/docs/dl5.pdf <--- See on page three about theory and practical exams. Most developed countries are actually exempt. 



AdnanPD said:


> I believe he is more than a year in Sweden by now and he is not able to use his license anymore. The same goes for every EU county if you live more than a year in one you need to get their license.
> Some countries offer the change, you just hand in your license from your home country and get the new one from them, but other need you to take tests again.


Exactly, this is my fourth year here. Worst of all people drive here with their heads firmly lodged in their rear orifice. Either that or they're texting or on their mobiles because guess what? It's legal here!


----------



## Huti

*Vlora, Albania* from the sky


----------



## Onigiri

My travel plans for now: living in Lisbon for 2 months for work, after that doing an internship for 3 weeks in the South of France, after that visiting my family in central France for 2 weeks, and then back to Edinburgh, where I have to hand in my thesis! It's all pretty hectic  but lots of travelling, for which I am grateful!
One of the best trips I did was my eurotrip last year - we travelled around Europe for 4 months with my boyfriend, it was simply amazing. We did France, UK, Italy, Spain, Austria, Germany, Czech Republic, Slovakia, Denmark, Sweden, Finland, Lithuanaia, Estonia, Latvia and Poland. A hell of a trip


----------



## Interworld

Langkawi, Malaysia - One of the unforgettable moment of my life


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Interworld said:


> Langkawi, Malaysia - One of the unforgettable moment of my life


first 3 nights of my honeymoon was spent there  lovely yes


----------



## cncity

FREKI said:


> 6 week minimum up here ( not counting holydays, sickdays etc ), but virtually all have more.. ( I got 12 weeks )
> 
> And then we have stuff like education time - I for example have the next 4 weeks off ( with pay ) to attent a college course.. not exactly vacation, but still nice to get paid and not going to work


Over here someone with 6 weeks of vacation is probably the first one to get laid off....a lot of people I've seen don't take more than 4 weeks off even if they have more vacation days for fear of being replaced by someone else.. i know it sucks to be in this situation in current economy

In my co, we get 4 weeks off after working for 8 years and 6 weeks after 20 years...


----------



## FREKI

cncity said:


> Over here someone with 6 weeks of vacation is probably the first one to get laid off....a lot of people I've seen don't take more than 4 weeks off even if they have more vacation days for fear of being replaced by someone else.. i know it sucks to be in this situation in current economy
> 
> In my co, we get 4 weeks off after working for 8 years and 6 weeks after 20 years...


Here vacation is a right ( law ) any unspend vacation days has to be paid out as overtime unless one transfers them to the next year - but I doubt many companies allows their employees not to spend their vacation as 1,5 to 3 months of overtime pay is very expensive ( 3 to 6 months regular pay )


----------



## Xusein

I don't think most people take six weeks off at a time. They probably take two weeks off in one month, two in another, and so on.


----------



## Latin l0cO

amigoendf said:


> ^^ Fotostatica has been too long out of Mexico, it is actually one week the first year and every subsequent year you added 2 days.
> 
> After the fifth year you don't get more days until you have 4 years more
> 
> Year 1 : 6 days
> Year 2: 8 days
> Year 3: 10 days
> Year 4: 12 days
> From 5-9 years: 14 days
> 10 to 14 years: 16 days
> 
> Source:
> http://laeconomia.com.mx/tabla-de-vacaciones/


Is this federal law or does it depend on which company you work for?

The reason I ask is because I have family members at Telmex who get 6weeks after 10 yrs.


----------



## LtBk

The thing about the US is that mandatory pay leave is not required by law. It up employee to give you vacation time or not and employment status. Some companies do offer 4 or so weeks of vacation after a year of employee like in Europe or Australia, but there are others that require you work 10-15 years before you can get 4 weeks of vacation. And there are companies that don't offer vacation time if you not working enough hours. Even if you do get enough vacation time, you employee might discourage you taking from taking them unless you have to. I read in some newspaper years that close to half of US workforce haven't taken any vacation time for a while. Kinda like Asian countries.


----------



## Svartmetall

Xusein said:


> I don't think most people take six weeks off at a time. They probably take two weeks off in one month, two in another, and so on.


No, in Sweden they literally take 4 weeks or so in summer. That's why the country shuts down - nothing gets done in July at all. Public transport goes to "summer timetable" with reduced service, businesses won't fill orders, if I order things for the lab, it takes much longer to arrive etc etc. Summer holidays are rather sacred here. 

I do wish we were compensated for unused holiday. I've never been "allowed" to use my full allowance, but we don't get any payback for it unfortunately like FREKI does.


----------



## Xusein

^^ Interesting.

I guess it helps employers because if more people take it around the same time, they can work around that rather than having people taking random weeks off and messing things up. Although not federally mandated, August is the "downtime" month here. Many people who have vacations take them off then especially since it coincides with student vacations.

There is clearly not any reduction in service for things but I notice a slower pace during that month. I also notice this in December due to the holidays but I don't think people in retail or logistics would agree with me there.


----------



## Fotostatica

You all making me feel poor all the time.


----------



## Skyprince

Interworld said:


> Langkawi, Malaysia - One of the unforgettable moment of my life





Dubai_Boy said:


> first 3 nights of my honeymoon was spent there  lovely yes


Ive been to Langkawi more than 20 times.
and I think more than 10 times I've been on that spectacular Langkawi cable car. I met many Arabs there.


----------



## gentem

^^ not really.. people taking vacations at different time of the year is good for company, than annual shut down. with prior approval from manager of course. 2 weeks out of 50 weeks an year means only some 20% of staff will be absent in office considering seasonality.


----------



## Skyprince

My pics in Maldives last week.

Feels like my own private island in South Male Atoll


----------



## BlurredLines

^^ holy crap :drool:
How come there are so few people there?



Interworld said:


> Langkawi, Malaysia - One of the unforgettable moment of my life


No photos?


----------



## rdw3rd

Dubai_Boy said:


> first 3 nights of my honeymoon was spent there  lovely yes


I remember the first 3 nights of my honeymoon also, very well in fact...but for the life of me I can't remember where in the world it was ! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MilwaukeeMark

I'm a bit of a travel photographer. I bet you'd all love to see some of my work at markofphotography.com.

My latest trip was a backpack at Havasupai Indian Reservation, Arizona, USA
Spike by Mark Cullen, on Flickr

I live here, Portland, Oregon, USA
Skyline Upgrade by Mark Cullen, on Flickr

Photograph from my epic trip a few months ago to Yosemite National Park, California, USA
Tunnel Vision by Mark Cullen, on Flickr

And an SSC appropriate photograph from our hotel in Chicago, Illinois, USA last fall:
Marina by Mark Cullen, on Flickr


----------



## Dubai_Boy

rdw3rd said:


> I remember the first 3 nights of my honeymoon also, very well in fact...but for the life of me I can't remember where in the world it was ! :lol::lol::lol:


Ask your wife, if you dare that is


----------



## AltinD

My long weekend this week will be spent on a Corporate staff retreat event on some resort in the Mediterranean sea.


----------



## FREKI

LtBk said:


> The thing about the US is that mandatory pay leave is not required by law. It up employee to give you vacation time or not and employment status. Some companies do offer 4 or so weeks of vacation after a year of employee like in Europe or Australia, but there are others that require you work 10-15 years before you can get 4 weeks of vacation. And there are companies that don't offer vacation time if you not working enough hours. Even if you do get enough vacation time, you employee might discourage you taking from taking them unless you have to. I read in some newspaper years that close to half of US workforce haven't taken any vacation time for a while. Kinda like Asian countries.


Sounds downright inhuman to me - and down right dumb in this age where we know what stress does to the body..

As I understand it breaks aren't paid in the US either right?

If we start deducting paid vacation and breaks we get quite a drastic difference in hours worked per year when comparing Nordic nations with the US - when then looking at the low US wages, the lacking rights and pension system I'm quite amazed how so many in the US are still so against unions hno:

In a semi-related thread on SSP I looked up real wages in the US it has dropped more than 11% in recent decades despite increasing GDP in the Nordics it has increased more than 11%..

The US is in dire need of a reformation when it comes to wages - the government set minimum wage is so harmful, not just in terms of stress and poverty, but all the social issues tjose brings with such as crime, gentrification, untreated mental and physcial issues, lacking living conditions, neglect etc etc

I really hope whomever you guys vote for next will do something about it!



Xusein said:


> I don't think most people take six weeks off at a time. They probably take two weeks off in one month, two in another, and so on.


Varies greatly how Danes do, but most do divide it up over the year..

By law you are entitled to 3 consecutive weeks in the summer half and 2 in the winter half and the last law required week can be split up ( most do that around Yule to mix it with the holydays ) 
The weeks above the law required are up to the agreement between union and workplace - at my company the only rule is that we have to take entire days off - most typically combine that with weeks they already have days off it ( I for example have every 4th friday off, so it makes sense to spend 4 days to get the entire week off, ect )


Personally with all the holydays in spring I like spending most in the late summer and early fall and then again in late winter and the rest I take when ever it fits with work or I need a day or two off..
Since I don't have kids I typically stay out of the school vacation periods where the parents typiclaly battle over weeks


----------



## Jonesy55

^^ What makes you think that removing the government set minimum wage would help any of those problems? It would probably just mean that any employees currently being paid the minimum wage (which isn't many, about 2-3% of the US workforce IIRC) would just get paid less.


----------



## FREKI

Jonesy55 said:


> ^^ What makes you think that removing the government set minimum wage would help any of those problems? It would probably just mean that any employees currently being paid the minimum wage (which isn't many, about 2-3% of the US workforce IIRC) would just get paid less.


A forced minimum wage keeps wages artificially down and when like in the US's case they don't keep it on par with inflation it forced the real wage down ( as have happened there for decades )


All the nations with the highest wages on this planet all have something in common and that is that their governments does not meddle in wages and instead let workers and companies agree on wages themselves..

There's nothing positive about minimum wages - especially not when set by a government - let demand and supply dictate wages just like it dictates prices..


----------



## Skyprince

BlurredLines said:


> Is there a Pak embassy in KL? Can you apply for a visa there?


Yeah, there is High Commission of Pakistan. 
Am not sure if I can apply there, thats why I called them  
I don't really have much time to High Commission itself coz KL is around 40 km from my home


----------



## Skyprince

BlurredLines & Siamu- wish to meet up with both of u in Pakistan!! :cheers:


----------



## weava

This topic is getting a little off topic. (I'd rather be a low income earner in the US than unemployed in Greece or Italy since we are using charts to make the US look worse than those places...)


One big cultural difference that I think exists between the US and Europe(and probably other places) is that many in the US value stuff/toys over trips. I've known people that spend their vacation time just sitting at home and catching up on mowing the lawn, painting the house, etc. and then spending money on a new toy like a motorcycle, boat, etc instead of a big vacation. 

At least in the regions of the US that I'm familiar with (the midwest and south); buying boats, ATVs, motorcycles, etc is a big thing and people will take those out on the weekend so they take a ton of mini-vacations throughout the summer on the weekends. The term "weekend warrior" is a term in the US because we are more likely to plan big things like hiking trips, lake outings, trip to 6 flags, going to the next city over to visit museums and catch a baseball game, etc on the weekends rather than taking a week off work to do it. Even going to NYC or Las Vegas is something most people tend to do on weekends or only burn 1 or 2 vacation days and turn it into a long weekend.

A big thing in the US is labor day and memorial day. They are 3 day holiday weekends that are considered the first and last weekend of the summer and everyone seems to go on a trip on those weekends. Every lake, park, amusement park, etc will be jam packed on those weekends. Many others will go visit family and have cookouts, etc. The 4th of July is the big mid summer holiday, and many times it will become a 3 or 4 day weekend too.


----------



## HansCity

Skyprince said:


> How much the fare is from Chile ?
> I checked on Skyscanner.com for different routes in Latin America. Airfares within South America seem ridiculously high in general.


I do not deny that, with only tell you fly Osorno-Santiago (one way) runs about $ 265 and fly from Santiago to Montevideo (Uruguay) leave about $ 250 dollars, there are times that one day difference varies greatly price flight, $1 dollar = $605 chilean pesos. And another thing I find such a scam is when you talk to a German girl in Rio de Janeiro, which we compared with prices in dollars and she came out significantly cheaper flights generally. eg Santiago-London fly out about $ 2,000 dollars and London-Santiago out about $ 1,500 dollars.
http://booking.lan.com/es_cl/apps/personas/compra?fecha1_dia=21&fecha1_anomes=2015-05&fecha2_dia=12&fecha2_anomes=2015-06&otras_ciudades=&num_segmentos_interfaz=2&tipo_paso1=caja&rand_check=2071.557913441211&from_city2=UIO&to_city2=SCL&auAvailability=1&ida_vuelta=ida_vuelta&vuelos_origen=Santiago%20de%20Chile,%20Chile%20(SCL)&from_city1=SCL&vuelos_destino=Quito,%20Ecuador%20(UIO)&to_city1=UIO&flex=1&vuelos_fecha_salida=21/MAY/2015&vuelos_fecha_salida_ddmmaaaa=21/05/2015&vuelos_fecha_regreso=12/JUN/2015&vuelos_fecha_regreso_ddmmaaaa=12/06/2015&cabina=Y&nadults=1&nchildren=0&ninfants=0


----------



## diablo234

-:UberMann:- said:


> What makes you think I don't want vacations? Of course I do, I love traveling; only that I don't want to force anyone pay for them, if I want them I should save money for them.


I think photolitherland was referring to the number of days a company allows an employee to take off, not companies paying for employees travel expenses that are not business related. As far as I know of there is no country that forces employers to pay for one's travel expenses.



weava said:


> This topic is getting a little off topic. (I'd rather be a low income earner in the US than unemployed in Greece or Italy since we are using charts to make the US look worse than those places...)
> 
> 
> One big cultural difference that I think exists between the US and Europe(and probably other places) is that many in the US value stuff/toys over trips. I've known people that spend their vacation time just sitting at home and catching up on mowing the lawn, painting the house, etc. and then spending money on a new toy like a motorcycle, boat, etc instead of a big vacation.


I can never understand how Americans obsess so much over material goods since it just forces you to spend more time and money on maintaining your "stuff". Personally I would rather save my money and travel so I can have valuable experiences over buying more crap that I have to maintain.


----------



## musiccity

This talk of Pakistan has got me thinkin'...


A really great, adventurous vacation would be to see Rajasthan --> Punjab (both Indian and Pakistani Punjab) --> Kashmir.

I've been recently studying Lahore some, a city I don't know much about, and there are some beautiful restoration projects happening within the Walled City of Lahore. Lahore can easily become one of South Asia's most beautiful cities architecturally (and landscaping) speaking. Also Rajasthani cities and Srinagar are of course stunning! The Sikh holy city of Amristar would also be quite fascinating.


A really interesting part of the World to explore, for the adventurous at heart..


----------



## Jonesy55

Rajasthan is pretty popular for package tour type holidays.


----------



## KB

Skyprince said:


> Yesterday I called Pakistani Consulate here in KL but nobody picked up the phone
> 
> I want to know the procedure and fees to obtain tourist visa into Pakistan.
> I cannot find any info in net.
> Am seriously looking into visiting Pakistan this December if everything goes well.


This might be of some help.

http://www.mofa.gov.pk/malaysia/content.php?pageID=consmal

Pakistani high commission/embassies are notorious for having lazy staff. However, I do not think a lot of malaysians are applying for Pakistani Visa so shouldn't be that much of a hassle. 

You can see the point here (the visa form under malaysia is actually that of the embassy in Belgrade)

http://www.mofa.gov.pk/malaysia/documents/Visaform.pdf

Good luck.


----------



## Skyprince

KB said:


> This might be of some help.
> 
> http://www.mofa.gov.pk/malaysia/content.php?pageID=consmal
> 
> Pakistani high commission/embassies are notorious for having lazy staff. However, I do not think a lot of malaysians are applying for Pakistani Visa so shouldn't be that much of a hassle.
> 
> You can see the point here (the visa form under malaysia is actually that of the embassy in Belgrade)
> 
> http://www.mofa.gov.pk/malaysia/documents/Visaform.pdf
> 
> Good luck.


I clicked on both links, though they dont seem to be that helpful.
I called them again yesterday 3 times but no answer. They dont have any other number ( Maybe I should go to the high Commission next weekdays


----------



## Jonesy55

Starting to plan a two-week camping tour around the highlands and islands of Scotland for late July/early August.


----------



## Skyprince

Just decided to visit Jakarta in early July.

Will meet Indonesian SSC member ace4 who is one of my best friends in life!!
We just planned to do road trip to some nice beaches in West Java like Anyer beach some 120 km from Jakarta

My 3rd time in Jakarta and love to be there, things feel very modern to the point that I feel central part of Jakarta looks more modern than central KL


----------



## siamu maharaj

Skyprince said:


> BlurredLines & Siamu- wish to meet up with both of u in Pakistan!! :cheers:


Slim chance I'd be in Pakistan at that time. Company's sent me on a project abroad.


----------



## musiccity

If I am ever successful enough to afford to buy a summer home anywhere in the world, it will be in Gotland hands down. No ifs, ands, or buts.




























A fairy tale land


----------



## Fabricio JF

*I decided today. I was torn between Miami, NYC and Chicago. I hit the hammer for Miami, after seeing that the city was one of the most evolved to my looks. Subject of study and tourism: Brickell and Downtown. I go there in July.*

*May, 14th
*


Fabricio JF said:


> Somewhere in America.


*September, 14th, 2014
*


Fabricio JF said:


> Pretty skyline. Fantastic Miami. Congrats Quantum for share us these wonderful pictures. There are few metropolis in the world that combine so well beaches, bay and skyscrapers like Miami. I'm thinking now in a different way of the city thanks to you. My favourite buidings: Wells Fargo, Marquis and Four Seasons.


*September, 15th, 2014
*


QuantumX said:


> This is precisely what I set out to do.





QuantumX said:


>





QuantumX said:


> *Brickell Financial District*
> 
> *Aerial of South Brickell Financial District District (1450 Brickell, Four Seasons, and Infinity)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Infinity at Brickell Condominiums (630 feet)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1450 Brickell and the Four Seasons Hotel and Tower (508 and 789 feet) from Brickell Avenue*


*


QuantumX said:



The Miami skyline is steadily growing. Taller buildings are part of the plan. No Jacksonville cannot matched the vibe downtown Miami is getting now. 



Click to expand...

*


QuantumX said:


>





QuantumX said:


> CSC_0365 by QuantumX, on Flickr





QuantumX said:


> DSC_0028 by QuantumX, on Flickr





QuantumX said:


> I don't think I've ever posted these here either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Marquis is truly iconic with its light ladder seen for miles.


*


QuantumX said:







Click to expand...

*^^
It will be the first time I visit the city and the second time I will travel to the United States. The city is turning suffering the Miami Manhattanization. As I had the opportunity to be in the observatories of the World Trade Center, the Statue of Liberty and the Empire State Building, I will find out about the highest built buildings in Miami and find out if there are observatories. *Four Seasons Hotel Miami* (Who knows), *Southeast Financial Center* (A candidate), *Marquis Residences* (Probably not), *Wells Fargo Center* (Another candidate) and *900 Biscayne Bay* (No way). I consider *One Brickell City Centre* the symbol of the renovation of the City, that prepares to receive supertalls. Projections show that it will be finished in 2018.


----------



## musiccity

That made me sad.


----------



## ainvan

musiccity said:


> If I am ever successful enough to afford to buy a summer home anywhere in the world, it will be in Gotland hands down. No ifs, ands, or buts.


You should watch "Welcome to Sweden" first before you move there. It's about a New Yorker who moved there and got lost in translation, pretty funny


----------



## Fabricio JF

Something can be wrong.

I suspect this building was registered wrong! I'll have the opportunity to check it live in july.

Miami Tower









^^
Only 47 floors and 625 feet tall? 

I counted at least 90 stories in this suspected to be "wronged"

I distrust this building, located in downtown has also an observatory.

Look at its loftiness at first sight, it impressed me enough to tell that treats of a supertall.


----------



## Svartmetall

ainvan said:


> You should watch "Welcome to Sweden" first before you move there. It's about a New Yorker who moved there and got lost in translation, pretty funny


You should just not move to Sweden. It involves having to communicate with Swedes. Gotland suffers from the biggest student parties in Sweden, which tend to wreck the island for a bit and islanders have to pick up the pieces. No thanks.


----------



## musiccity

Gracious someone really doesn't like Sweden!


----------



## Svartmetall

musiccity said:


> Gracious someone really doesn't like Sweden!


Nah, it's not so bad, but I really don't get on with the people here or the climate. The actual country has a lot of positives, just a shame about those two factors. Take Stockholm, make it about 10 degrees warmer on average (at least), shorten winter, make it less extreme in terms of day length variation, populate it with people from somewhere like Japan or Singpore and you could have one of the most awesome places in the world.


----------



## AmoreUrbs

Also, I never got Western people like Brits, Germans and Swedish, for instance, insulting certain aspects American tourists, where they certainly are not that much better, in many cases when abroad, especially in "undeveloped" countries.. 
Americans can be more "in your face", but I laugh everytime I hear when some Westerners do not want to admit that they can be quite chauvinists too (and ignorant in geography too; with the exception of the "sacred" Europe.. as if Africa, Asia and South America are not continents); it's not lack of "superiority" complex, rather being slightly more discrete about it.. 

Well, even Italians do that, but we're not known to be "good tourists"..

[/small digression]


----------



## rdw3rd

I haven't spent much time as a tourist and most of my traveling has been work related. Never had a need to hide the fact that I'm from the U.S., even at times advertising it like having a "Stars and Stripes" patch on my leather flight jacket. What I've found regrettable about tourists from all nations is the tendency to "flock together", even when not traveling as a group. Here they are in SE Asia clusters of Dutchmen, or Brits, or Americans all talking about "back home", where to get the best back home food [mustard, cheese, bread, etc.] and what are the "must see" things and "must have" experiences from their "back home" point of view. Or it seems like flocks of Chinese now all over the world today or other Asians in Disneyworld, having the "real" American experience. I will admit to seeking out the local McDs...after working away from home for months, or looking for a "good" loaf of bread once in awhile in SE Asia after rice overload. I don't necessarily avoid other Americans but feel no attraction to seek them out when out of the U.S. Of course, as many have pointed out on SSC, Americans abroad are not common. One of my old aunts best summed up the attitude of most of my fellow citizens after she and her husband made an extended three month trip around the U.S. and overseas when she commented: "It was all thrilling and very nice, but if you don't live in North Carolina, you're just camping out".


----------



## tpe

Barbarian, how dare you appropriate my post from a year ago.



homegroup said:


> For the Rome trip in may, I am trying to see if I can fit a quick visit to Lucca to see friends. A bit difficult, but it would be nice to see Lucca again...
> 
> I have made appointments with the Paris galleries. And I will be able to see the newly renovated Picasso Museum in the Marais


----------



## rayvs99

Xusein said:


> Everyone loves the American tourists when they tip in a country where tipping isn't customary though.
> 
> Or when the local shopkeepers post the "foreigner price" at shops and the Americans take it at face value without haggling.


lol. yes, that's something I noticed when I was in London. we do have a tipping culture because we respect that's how people make their money.


----------



## Jonesy55

^^ But that's not the (main) way that people make their money in most countries outside North America.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

I can spot an American tourist from a km away, they are usually very loud and dress baggy, and overall weird lol, but not in a bad way. British tourists are total douchebags however.


----------



## Svartmetall

The Cake On BBQ said:


> I can spot an American tourist from a km away, they are usually very loud and dress baggy, and overall weird lol, but not in a bad way. *British tourists are total douchebags however.*


I can actually imagine a lot of them are. I've seen some disgraceful behaviour by Brits abroad. Swedes, too, can be very loud and intoxicated - rather different to how they behave in their own country. I had the misfortune to share my flight to China with 6 intoxicated Swedes in their early 20's. The stewardess eventually refused to serve them more alcohol, so they just tucked into their duty free. Classy.


----------



## AmoreUrbs

Most "hard party" young tourists are a disgrace, no matter the country..

And when they're not partying and getting drunk, behaving in a very stupid stupid way, they look and behave like bland robots..


----------



## Levathian

I find european backpackers really annoying to be honest, they're like #1 culprit for theft at my workplace too. But like the asians, they generally have no concept of social space or manners. Must be something about people who live in such crammed up cities maybe :dunno:


----------



## Svartmetall

Levathian said:


> I find european backpackers really annoying to be honest, they're like #1 culprit for theft at my workplace too. But like the asians, they generally have no concept of social space or manners. Must be something about people who live in such crammed up cities maybe :dunno:


"Asians"? Chinese, Japanese and Koreans tend to behave quite differently to each other, let alone south east Asians.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Svartmetall said:


> I can actually imagine a lot of them are. I've seen some disgraceful behaviour by Brits abroad. Swedes, too, can be very loud and intoxicated - rather different to how they behave in their own country. I had the misfortune to share my flight to China with 6 intoxicated Swedes in their early 20's. The stewardess eventually refused to serve them more alcohol, so they just tucked into their duty free. Classy.


Scandinavian tourist usually come with their families here, so they are ok. They usually dress like they've come out of a Renoir painting and I like that.



AmoreUrbs said:


> And when they're not partying and getting drunk, behaving in a very stupid stupid way, they look and behave like bland robots..


Looool, so true! I once saw this bunch of German teenagers in the supermarket, and I watched them like 5 minutes trying to figure if they had some kind of a mental disorder or something. Turns out that's how they are like when they are sober.


----------



## michi michi

Levathian said:


> I find european backpackers really annoying to be honest, they're like #1 culprit for theft at my workplace too. *But like the asians, they generally have no concept of social space or manners*. Must be something about people who live in such crammed up cities maybe :dunno:


too big a continent to generalize :lol:
i can only think of Chinese who do that. definitely not the Japanese and Southeast Asians.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Svartmetall said:


> I can actually imagine a lot of them are. I've seen some disgraceful behaviour by Brits abroad.


Been a major problem for a few hundred years now.


----------



## kokoa

Alcohol drinking should be banned in flight, nor be served nor duty free consuming permitted, a potential danger to other passengers and the flight itself. It's estrange that they do not allow any dangerous implements on deck but alcohol still been served, mind boggling.


----------



## musiccity

Found this lovely photo of Cairo to share with y'all


----------



## Perseus26

Don't know about your experience guys but according to mine, American tourists tend to be among the best actually. Kind, easy going and willing to learn as much as possible about the culture/food/enviroment they're discovering.

I bet many of those who complained haven't really had any bad experience with American tourists, they just can't miss a chance to spread their anti americanism around.


----------



## Jonesy55

Like anything it probably depends where you are and who you come into contact with. Tour guides showing American tourists around art galleries in Florence probably see very different types of people than bar tenders serving spring break parties in Cancun.

Likewise I'm sure farmers renting cottages to UK families in Normandy probably have a very different impression of British tourists than taxi drivers in Magaluf.


----------



## rayvs99

dp


----------



## Fabricio JF

Honestly shouldn't be nothing good passing by an embarrassing situation in another country. People of other countries are already easy to be noted even without speaking depending on the clothes they wear. Here in my country unfortunately I witnessed a boring situation. When I was in McDonalds and had a person who only spoke Spanish. The attendants didn't understand what he said and began to laugh.

He sat down after the table was crestfallen and colleague who was with me said that nasty go through it, mainly because he was alone.


----------



## Skyprince

This September am traveling to Delhi and some parts of North India.
Yesterday when I chatted with my Indian friend who will be my host in Delhi, he showed this pic of his neighborhood in Delhi ( called Laxmi Nagar ). It will be very interesting to live as typical Delhilite in a non-touristy neighborhood )


----------



## abhijeetm29

Skyprince said:


> This September am traveling to Delhi and some parts of North India.
> Yesterday when I chatted with my Indian friend who will be my host in Delhi, he showed this pic of his neighborhood in Delhi ( called Laxmi Nagar ). It will be very interesting to live as typical Delhilite in a non-touristy neighborhood )


Yes, most of North Indian cities look like that. It was fun cycling in those narrow congested roads. After living in easy environment of Denmark, I don't know If I can maintain enough focus to cycle on these roads again, when I travel India in December (or Jan 16)

Laxmi nagar (Pincode 92 as I remember famously) is in the Eastern side of the Yamuna river. Most of that is high density area and the infrastructure might not be pleasing. Compared to the pristine looks of Central and New Delhi, East Delhi is quite a run down and ramshackled area.


----------



## Skyprince

abhijeetm29 said:


> Yes, most of North Indian cities look like that. It was fun cycling in those narrow congested roads. After living in easy environment of Denmark, I don't know If I can maintain enough focus to cycle on these roads again, when I travel India in December (or Jan 16)
> 
> Laxmi nagar (Pincode 92 as I remember famously) is in the Eastern side of the Yamuna river. Most of that is high density area and the infrastructure might not be pleasing. Compared to the pristine looks of Central and New Delhi, East Delhi is quite a run down and ramshackled area.


Thanks for info :cheers:

Also he ( my Indian friend in Delhi ) will take me to his hometown in Patna ( Bihar ). We plan to fly from Delhi to Patna then we plan to visit Varanasi as well. From Varanasi I'll fly back to Delhi alone.


----------



## abhijeetm29

^^ wow!, that's amazing. If you would have visited Lucknow then you would have visited three capital cities. 
*Delhi* (of India), *Patna* (Bihar), and* Lucknow *(Uttar Pradesh).
Varanasi is quite old and historic city and undergoing renovation. The new look of Ghats of Ganga river would be better by the time you visit.


----------



## HansCity

*My last trip (march)*


----------



## BlurredLines

Skyprince said:


> This September am traveling to Delhi and some parts of North India.
> Yesterday when I chatted with my Indian friend who will be my host in Delhi, he showed this pic of his neighborhood in Delhi ( called Laxmi Nagar ). It will be very interesting to live as typical Delhilite in a non-touristy neighborhood )


I don't think there's a typical way people live in a city of 11 million people. India is so diverse as well. A rich neighborhood in Delhi would probably be about as typical as this neighborhood, interesting nonetheless.

BTW Delhi really resembles Lahore a lot, I'd love to visit it some day.


----------



## musiccity

The recently restored Medieval town of Akhaltsikhe in Georgia!










Beautiful!!


----------



## BlurredLines

^^ I will never be able to pronounce that.


----------



## musiccity

BlurredLines said:


> ^^ I will never be able to pronounce that.


Locals call it A-town


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Georgia kicks ass


----------



## Skyprince

Being a neighbor of Turkey I wish that Georgia will impress me too.
Turkey got Very high rating from me




abhijeetm29 said:


> ^^ wow!, that's amazing. If you would have visited Lucknow then you would have visited three capital cities.
> *Delhi* (of India), *Patna* (Bihar), and* Lucknow *(Uttar Pradesh).
> Varanasi is quite old and historic city and undergoing renovation. The new look of Ghats of Ganga river would be better by the time you visit.


As I counted, I got a close Indian friend who can lend their room to me in most states & union territories of India.
Last week when I messaged a Varanasi friend that I'm visiting, without asking he immediately said I can stay free in his house. 

Indians are the friendliest people in the world. And that's one of the reasons that keep me back to India.


----------



## musiccity

^^ Will you be visiting Georgia?



The Cake On BBQ said:


> Georgia kicks ass



Yes!! I love Georgia


----------



## Skyprince

musiccity said:


> ^^ Will you be visiting Georgia?
> Yes!! I love Georgia


Hmm will see. From now on I prefer to visit a country which combine all : full of life, full of colours, dramatic landscape , warm people and great food.

Honestly when I visited Balkan countries ( don't count Greece in; Greece is a wonder on its own ) I had a high expectaction because they are close to Turkey thus I expected countries full of life, warmth and dynamism just like Turkey but my perception was wrong.
I wish it won;t be the same for Georgia, Armenia and Azerbaijan which border Turkey in another side.


----------



## musiccity

I don't know about Armenia and Azerbaijan but I've heard Georgia has all of those. Especially food and landscapes.

I would love a Caucasus vacation!!


----------



## KeanoManu

I'm not sure if this is the best thread for this, but I'm looking for some advice from our American friends.

Me and a friend are looking for a potential US-trip in October. We're flexible within the month of October. As of now we have two alternatives. The standard destination of New York, and Denver. It's my friend who want to go to Denver (he's a big fan of Colorado Avalanche). 7-10 days are the time window. We do not have a big budget, but we're not looking for five-star hotels and high-end restaurants neither. I don't know much about what we can do in Denver though.

Looking at Wikipedia it seems like the weather are usually decent in October. What can we expect in terms of weather? How high are the risk for snow?

Denver doesn't strike me as a super interesting city in its own so I'm looking for trips we can make. I'd love to visit Santa Fé, NM. Is it a viable trip to make in October? Or will the weather make it harsh on the roads? Five hours according to Google Maps.

How many days would a trip there require? I'm thinking about if we leave early day day one and then have a full day (day two) in Santa Fé before we leave early during the third day and goes back to Denver. Too little time?

Any other ideas on smaller trips we can make? A day trip to Cheyenne?

Or would it be better to just go to New York City for a week? When looking at packages the prices are more or less the same (plane ticket + hotel for New York, plane ticket + hotel + car rental for Denver).

I've been to New York several times before and he has never been to the US at all. There's pros and cons with both alternatives. Since he has never been to the US I'm wondering about how good it is to go to a place like Denver as a first US destination. On the other hand it would be interesting for both of us to see something neither of us has seen before. New York are however a city that can be visited an endless amount of times and it never gets boring.

Neither of us like cold and wintry weather, nor are we interested in any outdoor activities like skiing. I'm aware that both cities have autumn/winter during October. The average temperatures are similar and fairly high. Just looking at the average temperatures it seems like we can walk around in t-shirt during the day. But averages doesn't always tell the whole story.

Any advice from the Americans here?


----------



## siamu maharaj

If you like scenic drives then rent a car in Denver and drive around. Go to Grand Canyon. Something like that.


----------



## tpe

You might as well visit the Southwest if you have to go to Denver anyway. Or else visit the other scenic spots in Colorado if weather permits.

Yes, I like New Mexico, especially Santa Fe. And Chaco Canyon, of course, if you are into the early history of the Americas. October would be quite ideal to visit Chaco, in fact.

Heading up North could still be fine -- maybe drive to Yellowstone, for example. But be prepared for tricky weather and certainly cold nights.

In any case, for the Denver leg of the visit, plan it as part of a roadtrip.



KeanoManu said:


> I'm not sure if this is the best thread for this, but I'm looking for some advice from our American friends.
> 
> Me and a friend are looking for a potential US-trip in October. We're flexible within the month of October. As of now we have two alternatives. The standard destination of New York, and Denver. It's my friend who want to go to Denver (he's a big fan of Colorado Avalanche). 7-10 days are the time window. We do not have a big budget, but we're not looking for five-star hotels and high-end restaurants neither. I don't know much about what we can do in Denver though.
> 
> Looking at Wikipedia it seems like the weather are usually decent in October. What can we expect in terms of weather? How high are the risk for snow?
> 
> Denver doesn't strike me as a super interesting city in its own so I'm looking for trips we can make. I'd love to visit Santa Fé, NM. Is it a viable trip to make in October? Or will the weather make it harsh on the roads? Five hours according to Google Maps.
> 
> How many days would a trip there require? I'm thinking about if we leave early day day one and then have a full day (day two) in Santa Fé before we leave early during the third day and goes back to Denver. Too little time?
> 
> Any other ideas on smaller trips we can make? A day trip to Cheyenne?
> 
> Or would it be better to just go to New York City for a week? When looking at packages the prices are more or less the same (plane ticket + hotel for New York, plane ticket + hotel + car rental for Denver).
> 
> I've been to New York several times before and he has never been to the US at all. There's pros and cons with both alternatives. Since he has never been to the US I'm wondering about how good it is to go to a place like Denver as a first US destination. On the other hand it would be interesting for both of us to see something neither of us has seen before. New York are however a city that can be visited an endless amount of times and it never gets boring.
> 
> Neither of us like cold and wintry weather, nor are we interested in any outdoor activities like skiing. I'm aware that both cities have autumn/winter during October. The average temperatures are similar and fairly high. Just looking at the average temperatures it seems like we can walk around in t-shirt during the day. But averages doesn't always tell the whole story.
> 
> Any advice from the Americans here?


----------



## musiccity

KeanoMano, New Mexico! The state is gorgeous period but especially in the fall. Amazing fall color and the weather is nice. Also, Albuquerque and Santa Fe are great cities. Visit some Indian pueblos too (like Taos) October in Colorado is a lot more volatile, it can either be 27C or a blizzard. Denver is very nice but it's kind of just a city, nothing extremely special about it. 

Colorado is beautiful but if you can, try and sell New Mexico to your friends. It's just as beautiful and more interesting (in my opinion). If you can squeeze it in, do both!


----------



## rayvs99

I drove trough New Mexico twice on my way to Colorado for a camping trip and moving to California for work. I think Colorado is more amazing in regards to its landscape but I only drove the main highway in New Mexico so there are some areas I did not get to see.

But the first time I've driven by Colorado and New Mexico, Colorado stood out the most.


----------



## Xusein

I think October, or at least the first half, should be fine when it comes to weather almost everywhere in the US. Personally the choice between NYC and CO/NM depends on your interests. If you like a big city atmosphere, go for the former, if you like more natural landscapes, go for the latter.

Denver probably isn't a worth a trip on it's own but it's a good "base" to start a general trip to the Rockies and New Mexico. It is a big airport hub.


----------



## musiccity

rayvs99 said:


> I drove trough New Mexico twice on my way to Colorado for a camping trip and moving to California for work. I think Colorado is more amazing in regards to its landscape but I only drove the main highway in New Mexico so there are some areas I did not get to see.
> 
> 
> 
> But the first time I've driven by Colorado and New Mexico, Colorado stood out the most.





Interstates plow through the most beautiful parts of Colorado, but in NM you have to go a little off the beaten path.


----------



## invincibletiger

KeanoManu said:


> I'm not sure if this is the best thread for this, but I'm looking for some advice from our American friends.
> 
> Me and a friend are looking for a potential US-trip in October. We're flexible within the month of October. As of now we have two alternatives. The standard destination of New York, and Denver. It's my friend who want to go to Denver (he's a big fan of Colorado Avalanche). 7-10 days are the time window. We do not have a big budget, but we're not looking for five-star hotels and high-end restaurants neither. I don't know much about what we can do in Denver though.
> 
> Looking at Wikipedia it seems like the weather are usually decent in October. What can we expect in terms of weather? How high are the risk for snow?
> 
> Denver doesn't strike me as a super interesting city in its own so I'm looking for trips we can make. I'd love to visit Santa Fé, NM. Is it a viable trip to make in October? Or will the weather make it harsh on the roads? Five hours according to Google Maps.
> 
> How many days would a trip there require? I'm thinking about if we leave early day day one and then have a full day (day two) in Santa Fé before we leave early during the third day and goes back to Denver. Too little time?
> 
> Any other ideas on smaller trips we can make? A day trip to Cheyenne?
> 
> Or would it be better to just go to New York City for a week? When looking at packages the prices are more or less the same (plane ticket + hotel for New York, plane ticket + hotel + car rental for Denver).
> 
> I've been to New York several times before and he has never been to the US at all. There's pros and cons with both alternatives. Since he has never been to the US I'm wondering about how good it is to go to a place like Denver as a first US destination. On the other hand it would be interesting for both of us to see something neither of us has seen before. New York are however a city that can be visited an endless amount of times and it never gets boring.
> 
> Neither of us like cold and wintry weather, nor are we interested in any outdoor activities like skiing. I'm aware that both cities have autumn/winter during October. The average temperatures are similar and fairly high. Just looking at the average temperatures it seems like we can walk around in t-shirt during the day. But averages doesn't always tell the whole story.
> 
> Any advice from the Americans here?


Not an American but had stayed in Colorado for a few months. 

Colorado is a beautiful state with extremely friendly people. You should visit the Rocky Mountain National Park. The fall colours would be in full display if you are visiting in early October ... so you can try Pike National Park. Then there are places like the stalactite-stalagmite caves - Cave of the Winds (in Colorado Springs) ... Royal Gorge further south near Canon City. 

Also, till early October you can visit Yellowstone NP I think. That's a must if you can manage it. 

And yes, October should not be very cold. You should be able to walk around in a T-Shirt.


----------



## KeanoManu

Thanks alot for the answers everyone!

Looks like it can be a good trip then. It will definitely be something different than a standard New York trip, which however aren't ruled out yet.

I like what I hear about New Mexico. I've been interested in Santa Fé for a long time. It looks like a very unique city. I've already sold the idea of going there to my friend. Or more correctly, as soon as he mentioned Denver as a possible destination I said that Santa Fé would be a requirement for me to even consider it.

I think Yellowstone and Grand Canyon will be a little too far for us though.

Santa Fé, with a stop in Taos, for three days and then a day trip to the easy accessable parts of the Rockies should be enough to keep us occupied for ten days.

I'm still also a little interesting going to Cheyenne for a day trip. It's just 90 minutes away. I do however confess that it's mostly to just check another state. But as a few of you have already said, it's not so much to do in Denver city.


----------



## musiccity

Cheyenne is a pretty dull place. If you have extra time, drive to Cheyenne then head west on I-80 to Laramie. It's a charming college town with the lovely University of Wyoming and the drive between Cheyenne and Laramie is very scenic.


----------



## musiccity

Speaking of college towns, check out Boulder!


----------



## ikops

Boulder is great. I'd like to retire there.


----------



## ainvan

KeanoManu said:


> Santa Fé, with a stop in Taos, for three days and then a day trip to the easy accessable parts of the Rockies should be enough to keep us occupied for ten days.


If you have time, the San Juan Skyway is a must to do in Colorado. You can start the road trip in Durango, located near Colorado and New Mexico border. It takes approx 7 hours to do the full loop, but it's better to drive slow and spend 1-2 days there.


----------



## musiccity

ikops said:


> Boulder is great. I'd like to retire there.



And where have you been???


----------



## ikops

Snooping around. :shifty:


----------



## Svartmetall

Booked a short trip to Copenhagen at the end of July. 

Now my year looks like this:

Vienna 19th - 23rd July
Copenhagen 31st July-2nd August
Australia and New Zealand over Christmas and the New Year.


----------



## ikops

Australia and New Zealand in one trip. Any particular parts you are visiting?


----------



## musiccity

ikops said:


> Snooping around. :shifty:



Skybar is the land of vanishing mods lately, you and Ashok hno:


----------



## CB31

Hi everyone. I'm selling one ticket to the Barcelona Beach Festival. If anyone interested contact me by private message


----------



## rayvs99

I would love to buy your ticket but cant go.


----------



## Svartmetall

ikops said:


> Australia and New Zealand in one trip. Any particular parts you are visiting?


New Zealand is a return home to Auckland to see my family. Australia is 9 days in Melbourne and 5 in Sydney. Been there a number of times before so it is more a return to all of these places rather than a new experience.


----------



## Fotostatica

musiccity said:


> Skybar is the land of vanishing mods lately, you and Ashok hno:


Johan and myself should be Skybar's mods, why? because. 

Anyways, I am waiting now for a Disney cruise over my birthday week going to St. Martin, Us. Virgin Islands and Castaway Cay :banana:


----------



## musiccity

*Travel Talk*



Fotostatica said:


> Johan and myself should be Skybar's mods, why? because.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I am waiting now for a Disney cruise over my birthday week going to St. Martin, Us. Virgin Islands and Castaway Cay :banana:



How very common hno:


Why not a villa on the shores of Tuscany or Lake Como? 



:jk: I'm jealous! I'm sure you'll have a great time :yes:


----------



## Fotostatica

^^ I am not paying!


----------



## Manitopiaaa

KeanoManu said:


> I'm not sure if this is the best thread for this, but I'm looking for some advice from our American friends.
> 
> Me and a friend are looking for a potential US-trip in October. We're flexible within the month of October. As of now we have two alternatives. The standard destination of New York, and Denver. It's my friend who want to go to Denver (he's a big fan of Colorado Avalanche). 7-10 days are the time window. We do not have a big budget, but we're not looking for five-star hotels and high-end restaurants neither. I don't know much about what we can do in Denver though.
> 
> Looking at Wikipedia it seems like the weather are usually decent in October. What can we expect in terms of weather? How high are the risk for snow?
> 
> Denver doesn't strike me as a super interesting city in its own so I'm looking for trips we can make. I'd love to visit Santa Fé, NM. Is it a viable trip to make in October? Or will the weather make it harsh on the roads? Five hours according to Google Maps.
> 
> How many days would a trip there require? I'm thinking about if we leave early day day one and then have a full day (day two) in Santa Fé before we leave early during the third day and goes back to Denver. Too little time?
> 
> Any other ideas on smaller trips we can make? A day trip to Cheyenne?
> 
> Or would it be better to just go to New York City for a week? When looking at packages the prices are more or less the same (plane ticket + hotel for New York, plane ticket + hotel + car rental for Denver).
> 
> I've been to New York several times before and he has never been to the US at all. There's pros and cons with both alternatives. Since he has never been to the US I'm wondering about how good it is to go to a place like Denver as a first US destination. On the other hand it would be interesting for both of us to see something neither of us has seen before. New York are however a city that can be visited an endless amount of times and it never gets boring.
> 
> Neither of us like cold and wintry weather, nor are we interested in any outdoor activities like skiing. I'm aware that both cities have autumn/winter during October. The average temperatures are similar and fairly high. Just looking at the average temperatures it seems like we can walk around in t-shirt during the day. But averages doesn't always tell the whole story.
> 
> Any advice from the Americans here?


Cheyenne is shit.

Here's the sites I would recommend in Colorado:
Aspen
Durango
Mesa Verde
Rocky Mountain National Park
Steamboat Springs
Telluride
Vail

As For New Mexico:
Albuquerque Hot Air Balloon Festival (it's in early October and is a huge draw)
Carlsbad Caverns (likely too far South)
Cumbres and Toltec Scenic Railroad
Hot Springs and Spas
Roswell (too far South, quirky, aliens, enough said)
Route 66
Santa Fe and the Georgia O'Keeffe Trail
Santa Fe Markets and Festivals
Southwest Cuisine

If you fly into Denver International Airport, be sure to check out the creepy art. There's a whole conspiracy theory based on the airport. I would also skip Taos. It's a tourist trap and the admissions fee is absurd!


----------



## Manitopiaaa

So I got a travel grant the other day through the Hong Kong C.H. Tung Foundation. I'll be spending 2 weeks in Beijing, Chongqing and Shanghai touring and learning from business, political and military leaders. And I've added 4 days in Hong Kong and 3 days in Taipei so 3 weeks in China and Taiwan for me! That would make it 28 countries visited in the past 13 months! Is three days too much in Taipei? I don't think it's really a tourist city beyond Taipei 101 and the National Palace Museum. Maybe hit up the hills?


----------



## diz

KeanoManu said:


> I'm not sure if this is the best thread for this, but I'm looking for some advice from our American friends.
> 
> Me and a friend are looking for a potential US-trip in October. We're flexible within the month of October. As of now we have two alternatives. The standard destination of New York, and Denver. It's my friend who want to go to Denver (he's a big fan of Colorado Avalanche). 7-10 days are the time window. We do not have a big budget, but we're not looking for five-star hotels and high-end restaurants neither. I don't know much about what we can do in Denver though.
> 
> Looking at Wikipedia it seems like the weather are usually decent in October. What can we expect in terms of weather? How high are the risk for snow?
> 
> Denver doesn't strike me as a super interesting city in its own so I'm looking for trips we can make. I'd love to visit Santa Fé, NM. Is it a viable trip to make in October? Or will the weather make it harsh on the roads? Five hours according to Google Maps.
> 
> How many days would a trip there require? I'm thinking about if we leave early day day one and then have a full day (day two) in Santa Fé before we leave early during the third day and goes back to Denver. Too little time?
> 
> Any other ideas on smaller trips we can make? A day trip to Cheyenne?
> 
> Or would it be better to just go to New York City for a week? When looking at packages the prices are more or less the same (plane ticket + hotel for New York, plane ticket + hotel + car rental for Denver).
> 
> I've been to New York several times before and he has never been to the US at all. There's pros and cons with both alternatives. Since he has never been to the US I'm wondering about how good it is to go to a place like Denver as a first US destination. On the other hand it would be interesting for both of us to see something neither of us has seen before. New York are however a city that can be visited an endless amount of times and it never gets boring.
> 
> Neither of us like cold and wintry weather, nor are we interested in any outdoor activities like skiing. I'm aware that both cities have autumn/winter during October. The average temperatures are similar and fairly high. Just looking at the average temperatures it seems like we can walk around in t-shirt during the day. But averages doesn't always tell the whole story.
> 
> Any advice from the Americans here?


October is still relatively warm for either Denver or NYC, especially early October.

I suggest Denver. The landscape around the interior west is incredibly diverse and beautiful.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

PS: If anyone wants a comprehensive USA Bucket List: http://www.listchallenges.com/the-ultimate-usa-wonders-list. Out of 30,000 people who have taken the challenge, none have gotten them all.

I've only seen 25 so I suck pretty badly.

Art Deco of New York
Art Institute of Chicago
Broadway
Brooklyn Bridge
Central Park
Crown Fountain and Cloud Gate
Gateway Arch
Grand Central Terminal
Jefferson Memorial and Tidal Basin
Liberty Bell and Independence Hall
Library of Congress
Lincoln Memorial and Reflecting Pool
Philbrook Museum of Art
Princeton
Rockefeller Center
Route 66
Sears Tower
Smithsonian Complex
South Beach
Statue of Liberty
Times Square at Night
United States Capitol Building
United States Supreme Court Building
Washington Monument
The White House

By July 4th, 2016 though, I should add:

Alcatraz
Annapolis and the United States Naval Academy
Appalachian Trail
Arlington National Cemetery and the Pentagon
Blue Ridge Mountains
Boston's Historic Neighborhoods
Cherry Blossoms of Washington
Chesapeake Bay
Chinatown, San Francisco
Colonial Williamsburg
Golden Gate Bridge
Grand Canyon
Great Smoky Mountains National Park
Harvard University
Hollywood Sign
Las Vegas Strip and Fremont Street
Monticello and the University of Virginia
Museum of Modern Art, New York
National September 11 Memorial and Site (I've seen it U/C technically)
Paris and the Eiffel Tower Experience
Pat's and Geno's
Queens Ethnic Cuisine
Santa Monica
Shenandoah National Park
Star Walk of Fame and Hollywood

So I'm shooting for 50/200 by next year


----------



## musiccity

^^ You've never been to the Smokies??


----------



## Manitopiaaa

musiccity said:


> ^^ You've never been to the Smokies??


Never been to North Carolina at all. 

The number of states I've been to is pitiful.

States I Count as Visiting as a Tourist:
Prerequisite: I Have Complete Photo Albums by the Time I Leave
--------------------------
District of Columbia (Washington)
Florida (Miami and Miami Beach)
Illinois (Chicago)
New Jersey (Princeton)
New York (New York)
Oklahoma (Stillwater, Tulsa)
Virginia (Arlington)

States I Count as Visiting But Not As Tourist
Prerequisite: Ate Here, Did Something Menial Here
---------------------------------------------------
Maryland (Ate, Ropes Course)
Missouri (Ate)
Texas (Business. I did take a daytrip to Galveston but my camera died so no photos = no count)

I've Driven Through Only:
Delaware

As A Child (I was 9, remember little but do have pictures)
Colorado (Denver, Breckenridge)
Kansas (Salina, Hays, Wichita)
New Mexico (Albuquerque)
Wyoming (Cheyenne)


----------



## musiccity

Hey now, the Smokies are shared by both NC and TN!


----------



## musiccity

Discovered this extremely charming cluster of Danish islands in the Baltic Sea called Ertholmene!


Christiansø 2014 by jonas madsen, on Flickr



[*]Christiansø 2014 by jonas madsen, on Flickr


It would make for such a lovely honeymoon island! But unfortunately you can only be a guest on the island for a maximum of 3 hours. :/


----------



## diz

Manitopiaaa said:


> PS: If anyone wants a comprehensive USA Bucket List: http://www.listchallenges.com/the-ultimate-usa-wonders-list. Out of 30,000 people who have taken the challenge, none have gotten them all.


1. Alcatraz
2. Art Deco of New York
3. Broadway
4. Brooklyn Bridge
5. California Mission Trail
6. Central Park
7. Chinaman's Hat
8. Chinatown SF
9. China Beach
10. Columbia River Gorge and Multnomah Falls
11. Crater Lake National Park
12. Diamond Head
13. Golden Gate Bridge
14. Grand Canyon National Park
15. Grand Central Terminal
16. Hanauma Bay
17. Hollywood Sign
18. Hoover Dam
19. Las Vegas Strip and Freemont Street
20. Muir Woods National Monument
21. MOMA
22. Napa Wine County
23. Paris and Eiffel Tower Experience
24. Pike Market
25. Portland Cafe Culture
26. Redwood National Park
27. Rockefeller Center
28. Rose Test Garden of Portland
29. Route 66
30. San Diego Zoo
31. Space Needle
32. Star Walk of Fame
33. Tahoe
34. Times Square at Night


----------



## Ashok

I just got back home from my trip to the North and Europe, it was mostly for my research. I took 14 planes, and visited 7 cities: Vancouver, Yellowknife, Saskatoon, Turin, Milan, Berlin and Hamburg. 

So good to finally sleep in my own bed.


----------



## streetscapeer

Going to Jacmel, Haiti next week, for 1 week!... Family Reunion!


Here's the photo thread I made from the last time I was there in Feb.


----------



## musiccity

Look at this beautiful 360 panorama of Rovinj, Croatia.

http://www.360cities.net/image/rovinj-istria?utm_source=google_earth&utm_medium=all_images

I just LOVE coastal towns with red roofed buildings.


----------



## ainvan

*The Countries Where You’re Surrounded By Tourists*


----------



## musiccity

Has anyone been to Rovinj, Croatia? It looks amazing!


Old Town | Rovinj, Croatia by Vicki Mar, on Flickr


Buffet Marea | Rovinj, Croatia by Vicki Mar, on Flickr


Rovinj by Dmitri Korobtsov, on Flickr

I'm thinking of buying a small apartment in the Rovinj old town. You know, when I have money and all


----------



## Marbur66

That shit has some serious character. Me likey.


----------



## BlurredLines

It looks really pretty but I thought you wanted to move to Scandinavia?


----------



## musiccity

BlurredLines said:


> It looks really pretty but I thought you wanted to move to Scandinavia?


I said _a_ small apartment, not the only apartment I'm ever getting. Another one (or a cottage) will be in Visby.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Manitopiaaa said:


> PS: If anyone wants a comprehensive USA Bucket List: http://www.listchallenges.com/the-ultimate-usa-wonders-list. Out of 30,000 people who have taken the challenge, none have gotten them all.
> 
> By July 4th, 2016 though, I should add:
> 
> Alcatraz
> Annapolis and the United States Naval Academy
> Appalachian Trail
> Arlington National Cemetery and the Pentagon
> Blue Ridge Mountains
> Boston's Historic Neighborhoods
> Cherry Blossoms of Washington
> Chesapeake Bay
> Chinatown, San Francisco
> Colonial Williamsburg
> Golden Gate Bridge
> Grand Canyon
> Great Smoky Mountains National Park
> Harvard University
> Hollywood Sign
> Las Vegas Strip and Fremont Street
> Monticello and the University of Virginia
> Museum of Modern Art, New York
> National September 11 Memorial and Site (I've seen it U/C technically)
> Paris and the Eiffel Tower Experience
> Pat's and Geno's
> Queens Ethnic Cuisine
> Santa Monica
> Shenandoah National Park
> Star Walk of Fame and Hollywood
> 
> So I'm shooting for 50/200 by next year


From the list you have, three of them are in my city, in which the Golden Gate Bridge is more than a tourist attraction to me. It is also my main commute route between San Francisco and my place in the North Bay. I will list down where I actually went and aim for the 200 places in the bucket list in my lifetime.

Should you want personalized help for San Francisco and the Bay Area, you can ask me for guidance (if not allow me to show you around). :yes:


----------



## Xusein

Thinking of visiting Canada soon. The USD is nearly $1.30 Canadian and I feel as though it's a good time to take advantage. I'm about 2 hours from the border.


----------



## Jonesy55

musiccity said:


> Has anyone been to Rovinj, Croatia? It looks amazing!


Yeah, Rovinj is nice. There are a whole bunch of similar nice towns along the Croatian coast. Korcula was another one I liked.

Property on the Croatian coat isn't cheap though, especially when you consider local salary levels. At least it wasn't cheap last time I looked.


----------



## mw123

Manitopiaaa said:


> Is three days too much in Taipei? I don't think it's really a tourist city beyond Taipei 101 and the National Palace Museum.


I just came back from Taipei and I'd say 3 days is a good amount of time. Plenty of small day trip opportunities outside of the city too - I really enjoyed Hualien.


----------



## musiccity

Jonesy55 said:


> Yeah, Rovinj is nice. There are a whole bunch of similar nice towns along the Croatian coast. Korcula was another one I liked.
> 
> 
> 
> Property on the Croatian coat isn't cheap though, especially when you consider local salary levels. At least it wasn't cheap last time I looked.



I'll be rich so it won't matter


----------



## Geborgenheit

musiccity said:


> Discovered this extremely charming cluster of Danish islands in the Baltic Sea called Ertholmene!
> 
> It would make for such a lovely honeymoon island! But unfortunately you can only be a guest on the island for a maximum of 3 hours. :/


In my opinion, it looks like a barren island.



musiccity said:


> Has anyone been to Rovinj, Croatia? It looks amazing!


It's quite romantic.


----------



## rdw3rd

musiccity said:


> I'll be rich so it won't matter


Been rich : Sexy is better.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

mw123 said:


> I just came back from Taipei and I'd say 3 days is a good amount of time. Plenty of small day trip opportunities outside of the city too - I really enjoyed Hualien.


That's good. I was thinking of daytripping to Manila (yes, I'm crazy) from Taipei but backed off that idea a few days ago.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Xusein said:


> Thinking of visiting Canada soon. The USD is nearly $1.30 Canadian and I feel as though it's a good time to take advantage. I'm about 2 hours from the border.


I decided to do the same. For Thanksgiving Break I'm going to do Niagara Falls (1 day), Toronto (1-2 days), Montreal (3 days), Quebec City (1-2 days), and then Burlington (1 day)


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Manitopiaaa said:


> That's good. I was thinking of daytripping to Manila (yes, I'm crazy) from Taipei but backed off that idea a few days ago.


A day trip to Manila would be nice, but there aren't as many flights doing Manila-Taipei compared to Hong Kong-Taipei. :yes: I would do the Philippines on a separate leg. If it were me:

• Manila for three days (unless you wanna see the big shopping malls, which will make you stay longer) — side trips to Antipolo and Laguna will allow you to stretch your trip a little bit
• Palawan (Puerto Princesa, Coron) for around a week, if you're into island hopping and wanting to relax in the beaches
• Boracay for around four days, similar to Phuket (with a side trip to nearby Kalibo)
• Cebu for around a week (especially if you wanna extend it to Bohol or tour the whole island)
• Bicol for around four days if you wanna visit Mayon Volcano, surf the beaches off Caramoan (the place where many of the Survivor series from around the world were shot), or visit my home town and see the smallest edible fish in the world (its size: grab a piece of rice grain — that's how small it is)


----------



## Fotostatica

Manitopiaaa said:


> I decided to do the same. For Thanksgiving Break I'm going to do Niagara Falls (1 day), Toronto (1-2 days), Montreal (3 days), Quebec City (1-2 days), and then Burlington (1 day)


Burlington for what? I thought only people who lived there or where on they way somewhere else were the only ones there.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Fotostatica said:


> Burlington for what? I thought only people who lived there or where on they way somewhere else were the only ones there.


Burlington, Vermont, I should say. It's a quaint, upscale lakeside New England town (the largest city in Vermont, which isn't saying much)









It's actually pretty strategic. Canadian flight prices are absurdly insane. So I'm flying into Niagara Falls (in the US) and flying out of Burlington (in the US) to go back to Washington. That way I don't have to deal with the airline and airport fees that tack on $60 to any fare. And there's buses from Montreal to Burlington for $20 so its well worth it (and I get to check off Vermont from my list). From Burlington, it's $120 to DC on the date I like, it's $180 from Montreal or Quebec City.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

fieldsofdreams said:


> A day trip to Manila would be nice, but there aren't as many flights doing Manila-Taipei compared to Hong Kong-Taipei. :yes: I would do the Philippines on a separate leg. If it were me:
> 
> • Manila for three days (unless you wanna see the big shopping malls, which will make you stay longer) — side trips to Antipolo and Laguna will allow you to stretch your trip a little bit
> • Palawan (Puerto Princesa, Coron) for around a week, if you're into island hopping and wanting to relax in the beaches
> • Boracay for around four days, similar to Phuket (with a side trip to nearby Kalibo)
> • Cebu for around a week (especially if you wanna extend it to Bohol or tour the whole island)
> • Bicol for around four days if you wanna visit Mayon Volcano, surf the beaches off Caramoan (the place where many of the Survivor series from around the world were shot), or visit my home town and see the smallest edible fish in the world (its size: grab a piece of rice grain — that's how small it is)


There are $100 round-trip flights from Taipei to Manila on CebuAir which I think is really cheap. I'd only be seeing Intramuros and the old city though so I definitely feel like I'd be doing 'checklist tourism'. To be honest though I just got back from 1 year living in Italy where I spend close to $10k visiting 26 countries. So outside of this China trip (which was fully paid for - thank you Jesus) I probably won't be making any major trips at all within the next year since I've spent too much. So it's basically: 1) See Manila for a day in 2015 ORRRR 2) Don't see Manila in 2015 and see the Philippines in 2025-2030 (which is probably when I'll start doing major vacations again since the US gives its citizens no paid vacation time and entry-level workers like me have to "prove" ourselves first). So that's my rationale for checklist tourism. And I could never do a visit to the Philippines longer than a week. Your itinerary is Denmark-level vacation benefits lol. It would basically be Manila (2-3 days), Banaue (2 days), Palawan (2-3 days) at best. And if I were going to pay $1000 to visit Asia, I wouldn't be going for the beaches since I could just go to the Caribbean for $200 round-trip (Guadeloupe is now $150 from DC). So I'd be looking to get in more than beaches (I'd be partial to volcanoes, rice terraces, WWII sites, old architecture, things I can't see in North America).

The next year for me is:
*August 12-September 1:* Hong Kong, Macau, Beijing, Chongqing, Shanghai, Taipei (of which Hong Kong, Beijing, Shanghai and Taipei are on my bucket list) Manila is on my bucket list but will likely be unfeasible even though I'd like to see at least a bit of it.
*September: *Philadelphia (for the Papal thingy)
*October:* Harpers Ferry or maybe Shenandoah National Park
*November: *Niagara Falls, Toronto, Montreal, Quebec City, Burlington (of which Toronto, Montreal and Quebec City are on my bucket list)
*December:* Undecided. Likely somewhere cheap (maybe a week long cruise through the North Caribbean)
*January:* New York for New Year's
*March*: Las Vegas, Los Angeles, San Francisco (Las Vegas, Los Angeles, San Francisco being on my bucket list)
*May*: Memphis, New Orleans (Memphis, New Orleans are on my bucket list)

So that would put me at 3 new countries (China, Canada and Taiwan, not counting Macau and Hong Kong - plus presuming no Philippines or North Caribbean). That's also 12 new Bucket List items complete out of 100 so my Official Travel Bucket List goes from 31% to 43% (which is not too shabby for a 23-year old). Then I would try to hit 50% by Age 25 (November 2016) which would be a big stretch.


----------



## musiccity

Manitopiaaa said:


> *May*: Memphis, New Orleans (Memphis, New Orleans are on my bucket list)


For this trip I would highly recommend driving down Highway 61 to get from Memphis to NOLA instead of I-55. This takes you through the Mississippi Delta which really is an interesting region, it's the kind of place you just need to visit. It's hard to explain unless you visit yourself, then you'll see what I mean. The Delta also has some very charming towns like Clarksdale, Leland, Cleveland, Greenwood, and Yazoo City. Not to mention blues bars, you'll get some truly memorable experiences from those places (plus the interesting characters). Highway 61 parallels the Mississippi River and also take you through Vicksburg and Natchez which have beautiful Southern antebellum architecture and charm. Port Gibson is also a charming town with an interesting history, it's located between Vicksburg and Natchez and it's Main Street is completely covered over by live oak. Highway 61 actually takes you all the way to NOLA but you can pick up the interstate at Baton Rouge.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

@manitopiaaa March in San Francisco? That would be in time with my birthday (23rd). Be prepared for foggy mornings from the Pacific Ocean at the Golden Gate Bridge... but, temps around that time would be very ideal, with highs of 50s in Pacifica to 70s to Fairfield.


----------



## Fotostatica

Manitopiaaa;125670048[B said:


> Burlington, Vermont[/B]]


That explains a LOT. I thought you were saying Burlington ON and I judge you.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

musiccity said:


> For this trip I would highly recommend driving down Highway 61 to get from Memphis to NOLA instead of I-55. This takes you through the Mississippi Delta which really is an interesting region, it's the kind of place you just need to visit. It's hard to explain unless you visit yourself, then you'll see what I mean. The Delta also has some very charming towns like Clarksdale, Leland, Cleveland, Greenwood, and Yazoo City. Not to mention blues bars, you'll get some truly memorable experiences from those places (plus the interesting characters). Highway 61 parallels the Mississippi River and also take you through Vicksburg and Natchez which have beautiful Southern antebellum architecture and charm. Port Gibson is also a charming town with an interesting history, it's located between Vicksburg and Natchez and it's Main Street is completely covered over by live oak. Highway 61 actually takes you all the way to NOLA but you can pick up the interstate at Baton Rouge.


I'll be Amtraking down actually, if I do it. Flights are cheap to Memphis from DC ($50-60 one-way) so driving down to Memphis would probably be double that from DC. At one point I want to do a Road Trip from Cajun Country through the Natchez Trail and up to Nashville via Jackson and Tupelo.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

fieldsofdreams said:


> @manitopiaaa March in San Francisco? That would be in time with my birthday (23rd). Be prepared for foggy mornings from the Pacific Ocean at the Golden Gate Bridge... but, temps around that time would be very ideal, with highs of 50s in Pacifica to 70s to Fairfield.


Nice! California always strikes me as having good weather so I'm not worried about that. Much more worried about Typhoon Season while I'm in Hong Kong or November in Canada.


----------



## Ighil

Manitopiaaa said:


> Nice! California always strikes me as having good weather so I'm not worried about that. Much more worried about Typhoon Season while I'm in Hong Kong or November in Canada.


November is still relatively ok so don't worry, February might be the coldest month. :cheers:

Not coming to Ottawa btw?


----------



## musiccity

Manitopiaaa said:


> I'll be Amtraking down actually, if I do it. Flights are cheap to Memphis from DC ($50-60 one-way) so driving down to Memphis would probably be double that from DC. At one point I want to do a Road Trip from Cajun Country* through the Natchez Trail and up to Nashville via Jackson and Tupelo.*


Noooooooo. No. No. No. The Natchez Trace Parkway is the biggest trap in the South. It's insanely boring with nothing to see except trees, and the speed limit is slow with federal policemen at every curve waiting to give you a $1,000 ticket. Natchez Trace Pkwy has a small pretty segment in Middle Tennessee and along the Res in Jackson but that's it.


----------



## gentem

*India Eases Visa Formality, e-visa For 31 Countries*
Apr 16, 2015, 03.31 PM 









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visa_policy_of_India


----------



## abhijeetm29

^^ Unfortunately, this won't be reciprocated by countries shown in Orange (and light grey). 
The bad press which we have received from Western media since last 2 years is costing us dearly in tourism (among other factors).


----------



## siamu maharaj

abhijeetm29 said:


> ^^ Unfortunately, this won't be reciprocated by countries shown in Orange (and light grey).
> The bad press which we have received from Western media since last 2 years is costing us dearly in tourism (among other factors).


Not many developed countries open doors to developing countries. That's got nothing to do with India or any press.


----------



## -:UberMann:-

I get that India isn't very clean but apart from that no real danger like crime or war. Isn't a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## Fotostatica

Manitopiaaa said:


> Nice! California always strikes me as having good weather so I'm not worried about that. Much more worried about Typhoon Season while I'm in Hong Kong or November in Canada.


Yeah as Ighil said, November is not so bad. Maybe if our schedules match and you don't hate me I can show you around Toronto


----------



## bootyloverboi

The probability of Indians overstaying their visas (or never going back) in the countries in orange is much higher than the other way around and so you should not expect reciprocity :tongue2:




abhijeetm29 said:


> ^^ Unfortunately, this won't be reciprocated by countries shown in Orange (and light grey).
> The bad press which we have received from Western media since last 2 years is costing us dearly in tourism (among other factors).


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Or it might be that things have changed from the days of old. Given the rise of the far right in Sweden and the way in which people are overall less tolerant than before, I think this is a more likely explanation. I'm sure if you climbed scaffolding these days they'd just arrest you.

Though before I judge on that, when were you here?


----------



## Mirror's Edge

musiccity said:


> From my plans I have imagined in my brain, I'll spend about 30% of my trip in Stockholm, and the rest in smaller cities and towns along the East Coast. Towns I plan to visit: Uppsala, Öregrund, Mariefred, Strängäs, Vadstena, Oskarshamn, and Visby.
> 
> But yeah, you're beginning to be a broken record. We get it, you hate Stockholm. Doesn't mean everyone else does or will hate it if they visit.


If in that area bike or boat on Göta Kanal and pop by Västervik on the way to Oskarshamn ferry too.
And if you are into the old wooden cute towns, Vadstena, Skänninge and Söderköping is the best in Östergötland province + Gamla Linköping.

*Göta Kanal* Bike lane on at least on side the entire way.









*Västervik*


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Gamla Linköping is quite nice for a short time indeed - though Linköping itself is not as interesting (in my opinion) as their brother to the east (Norrköping). The nice thing is, of course, that you can do a daytrip from Norrköping to Linköping and just use the östgötatrafiken system (as there is a pendeltåg/commuter train) that runs every 20 minutes or so between each city, so if you've bought tickets to take the tram in Norrköping, extending it to include Linköping won't cost you a fortune.


----------



## Mirror's Edge

^^Agree, the cathedral , to walk the river and Gamla Linköping is about it for the city...
But LKPG is the site of two Canals, the Kinda Kanal going south through the woods or the Göta Kanal going through farm land.

Both are really nice, the Berg to Borensberg stretch is highly recommended on either bike or boat. + The Cloetta factory store it close..:drool:

*Some of the Locks at Berg* The canal is above the landscape for a long time until the land has caught up.


----------



## BlurredLines

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ Or it might be that things have changed from the days of old. Given the rise of the far right in Sweden and the way in which people are overall less tolerant than before, I think this is a more likely explanation. I'm sure if you climbed scaffolding these days they'd just arrest you.
> 
> Though before I judge on that, when were you here?


Maybe the far right is more popular now but are Swede's really less tolerant now?


----------



## musiccity

I totally forgot about the Göta Kanal, it's lovely! I may have to extend my visit to Vadstena for 2 nights. Do you know if there are any sailboat rides along the canal?

What attracts me to Vadstena is the gorgeous castle, the charming wooden architecture, Lake Vättern, and the abbey that has been operating since 1346. The nuns actually operate a guest house in the abbey and I think that would be a really great experience!

Västervik looks lovely but there's only so many towns I can visit and Västervik isn't actually on the way since I'd be going to Oskarshamn via Vadstena and Lake Vättern.


----------



## rdw3rd

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ I'm sure if you climbed scaffolding these days they'd just arrest you.
> 
> Though before I judge on that, when were you here?


Late 80s. Probably wouldn't arrest me I think, unless some of the state buildings had gotten terrorist threats. And then I don't look that threatening. I recall going to the Aerflot office in Stockhom to ask about schedules and prices for the Trans Siberian rail trip and NOT being questioned by the Swedish military guards who were stationed there and who were questioning most visitors.


----------



## musiccity

I am DEFINITELY doing the Göta Canal!


----------



## Mirror's Edge

^^I believe ships like Wasa Lejon and M/S Juno are on tour every day in the East Gothia section of the canal.
Or there is all the way ships like MS Diana going the entire Göteborg - Stockholm.









I used to live close to the canal BTW.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

musiccity said:


> You only say this because you want to be unique and have a different opinion. If I said I wanted to go to Finland, you'd say you find Sweden and Estonia far more unique and interesting.
> 
> 
> Basics are becoming so easy to spot nowadays. hno:


Helvete!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Speaking of Stockholm, I've got a friend from Strangnas, in which I first him as a dating couple (his ex was half-Filipina who goes to Santa Barbara Community College out here), and we've kept regular contact ever since. He then moved to Oslo for a job, in which I hope he will find something better soon. :yes: But, given that I have relatives in Sweden (most especially my father's younger sister), it makes me want to visit as well, especially going deep into Stockholm, Uppsala, and the rest of the region (including Malmo) as possible.

In fact, from here in San Francisco, I've got two choices to Scandinavia:

*Scandinavian Airlines* from SFO to Copenhagen (on an A340-300, daily):


IMG_1107 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
or *Norwegian Air Shuttle* from Oakland to Stockholm (on a B787):









Source​


----------



## Svartmetall

Primarily for your benefit, MC, I've started three threads to showcase four smaller Swedish cities that I've visited. 

Linköping and Norrköping

Örebro

and Uppsala.

Hope you find them useful in some way. They're not professional or "pretty" photos, but they are at least what I see and what I like to take photos of. They give a pretty good tour of each of these cities. Enjoy, and comments always welcome. If you do want some advice, feel free to ask.


----------



## Svartmetall

Oh, and for those who really like canals, locks and other such things, you'd love the UK. The whole country is crossed by man-made canals. The biggest joy are the narrowboats that ply the whole canal network. Most of them are victorian built, and the locks that carry boats up and down inclines are still often victorian.

I actually grew up on a branch of the grand union canal, and I used to cycle on the tow path along the canal. This tunnel (the Blisworth tunnel) was really close to where I grew up. 








Stoke Bruerne, a picturesque village I used to cycle to and stop for a beer before heading home. 




































There are often whole series of locks in steps due to rolling countryside, as you can see here:

https://www.google.se/maps/@52.1355581,-0.9074872,346m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=en





I actually really miss cycling the canals...


----------



## ainvan

This Spaniard guy is awesome! 

He's been backpacking all over the map, and his off the beaten path traveling videos are terrific!

Carlos Costa's YouTube channel


----------



## musiccity

Svartmetall said:


> Primarily for your benefit, MC, I've started three threads to showcase four smaller Swedish cities that I've visited.
> 
> Linköping and Norrköping
> 
> Örebro
> 
> and Uppsala.
> 
> Hope you find them useful in some way. They're not professional or "pretty" photos, but they are at least what I see and what I like to take photos of. They give a pretty good tour of each of these cities. Enjoy, and comments always welcome. If you do want some advice, feel free to ask.



Thank you so much for creating those threads Svart!


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ No worries, hope you enjoy! I was particularly lucky with weather in Linköping, but Örebro was visited in October (which means late autumn) and Uppsala this time was during the worst summer I've seen since moving here, so don't let the weather detract too much from the sights.


----------



## FREKI

fieldsofdreams said:


> In fact, from here in San Francisco, I've got two choices to Scandinavia:
> 
> *Scandinavian Airlines* from SFO to Copenhagen (on an A340-300, daily):
> 
> 
> IMG_1107 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
> or *Norwegian Air Shuttle* from Oakland to Stockholm (on a B787):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​


Norwegian and SAS are the two airlines I use the most..

Norwegian flies newer planes to North America ( new Dreamliners ) and are generally cheaper - but SAS typically has more included in the price ( such as seat selectrion, food etc ) so the end price will likely be pretty equal - so I would go with the lication that fits you the best 

( east coast and northern Sweden, going trhough Stockholm will be faster - west coast and southern Sweden going through Copenhagen will be faster )


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Should you fly to my patch, let me know so that I can arrange a tour with yours truly as your host.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

From yesterday in San Francisco: this is what you might expect when I personally give you a tour.


IMG_1985 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


IMG_1991 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


IMG_2001 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


IMG_2008 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


IMG_2058 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


IMG_2072 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
For a video, watch here.

I brought a newer friend of mine (also a member here at SSC) who was visiting from New Jersey on his last day here in the Bay Area, in which I brought him to a place not that frequented by tourists. And I must say that, despite the fog over the Golden Gate Bridge, the views were superb.


----------



## ikops

I might just go visit St. Lucia in South Africa next february. Do nothing, except for reading and writing a little.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Got it. Back in Manila, taxis were much more comfortable, reliable, and flexible than buses or trains. The main downside: some drivers don't turn on their meters that you have to haggle the fare (sometimes up to 3x the metered fare) especially when heavy rains take place or mass class cancelations took place. Despite that, though, I didn't have to pay more than $10 for a trip of around 25km.


----------



## rdw3rd

When I would take a Jeepney in most places in the Philippines, whenever I didn't have change the drivers wouldn't pass that back unless I held my open hand out beside their ear, resting my arm on their shoulder. The other passengers would always grin until the driver would say something sounding like "Bo Tang a Nimo" and very reluctantly give me change. I'd always count it and if it wasn't correct I would return the extra or rest my hand next to his ear again, until he got it rght. Lot of fun that. I'd say " hey, in the U.S. we don't ask you to pay extra when you visit, so..... ?? :lol::lol:


----------



## siamu maharaj

Well you have to be pretty stupid to be duped by a taxi driver. Esp. in this age of live maps, internet and GPS.

In recent memory I only remember an Istanbul cabbie trying to gyp me and I asked my parents to get off the cab and he got pissed. Got the next cab and we were on our way.


----------



## Czas na Żywiec

fieldsofdreams said:


> Just a question: have you ever had that experience where, if you take a taxi in a foreign city, you feel like you're ripped off that you would be better off taking the bus or train? A friend of mine told me that in Tampa, it is the case that he told me, it is akin to "highway robbery".


Not ripped off but definitely felt like I was out of my country/comfort zone. Last year I flew to Liverpool but by the time I went through passport control I realized I missed the last bus into the centre. I went to one of the taxi drivers and asked how much it cost to get to the centre. He told me 20 pounds. To most people that's probably nothing but when I translated it to my currency I decided I'd rather wait the 4 hours for the morning bus which cost 2 pounds. If I was living in the UK and making pounds I probably would have taken the taxi but I couldn't justify the cost difference coming from here.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

fieldsofdreams said:


> Just a question: have you ever had that experience where, if you take a taxi in a foreign city, you feel like you're ripped off that you would be better off taking the bus or train? A friend of mine told me that in Tampa, it is the case that he told me, it is akin to "highway robbery".


I remember once when I was in the Navy at a certain clinic I had quite a few Saudi patients and one day I got in a conversation with one of them about his trip to the US. He mentioned in New York he had taken a taxi from Kennedy Airport to Manhattan and the fare was $100. This was around 1980. I figure they must have gone via Boston. I'm sure that taxi driver thought all Saudis were rich but this was an enlisted man in the Saudi navy--not rich at all.

I've been ripped off a few times. My only trip to Paris, and then only to transit, I had to get from the Gare du Sud to the Gare du Nord and had no clue how to do it any way but by cab. So I took one. But I had the feeling we were going by a very indirect route. Can't recall the fare.

Otherwise I've taken them in a number of cities without problems except in Rome where, again, I'm dubious about how directly we went. But there was a transit strike and the only way to go was cab or foot.

Frankly, I think this is yet another recommendation for Uber--and also one for having a GPS with you and watching your own progress across cities you don't know well. It should be reasonably direct.


----------



## FREKI

musiccity said:


> Have you ever been to Bornholm?


A couple of times back when I was a kid and teen..

Beautiful island - would really like to visit again in the not too distant future :yes:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

rdw3rd said:


> When I would take a Jeepney in most places in the Philippines, whenever I didn't have change the drivers wouldn't pass that back unless I held my open hand out beside their ear, resting my arm on their shoulder. The other passengers would always grin until the driver would say something sounding like "Bo Tang a Nimo" and very reluctantly give me change. I'd always count it and if it wasn't correct I would return the extra or rest my hand next to his ear again, until he got it rght. Lot of fun that. I'd say " hey, in the U.S. we don't ask you to pay extra when you visit, so..... ?? :lol::lol:


Hahaha well, if it were me, I would make sure I get the change right (and have my language right) since if they get a foreigner riding, you know what happens to your money sometimes... :lol:

By the way, how tall are you? I know that riding at the back of the jeepney can be really cramped that, if you dare, stand on the outside rim and enjoy the hair-raising ride, especially if the driver ran like 40mph or more. If that isn't for you, ride at the front for a rare chance of seeing what's on the road. I don't mind sitting at the rear of the jeepney, but I would be tad concerned if it went like these...


























​
And indeed, jeepneys in the provinces do tend to be like that. That, to them, could be considered a bus since taxis are really not that existent... to replace the real thing:

















​


siamu maharaj said:


> Well you have to be pretty stupid to be duped by a taxi driver. Esp. in this age of live maps, internet and GPS.
> 
> In recent memory I only remember an Istanbul cabbie trying to gyp me and I asked my parents to get off the cab and he got pissed. Got the next cab and we were on our way.


It can be a different story in other places of the world, especially in places where GPS is not yet fully accepted (like the Philippines). I remember every time I ride a taxi back in Manila, I would just say the city I would go to. The conversation goes like this:

(Me waving a taxi)

Driver: Where you going?
Me: Mandaluyong.
Driver: Inside or outside?
Me: Of course, outside.

If I said inside, I would be going inside the National Center for Mental Health, which is a 5-minute drive from my old place. And, given that the road geography of Manila can be very complicated (with winding roads, heavily built up areas, and tons of one-way roads), I would guide the driver all the way through. And drivers appreciate that since it gives them an idea on the ins and outs of the city, especially if they don't have GPS installed in them.



Czas na Żywiec;126344545 said:


> Not ripped off but definitely felt like I was out of my country/comfort zone. Last year I flew to Liverpool but by the time I went through passport control I realized I missed the last bus into the centre. I went to one of the taxi drivers and asked how much it cost to get to the centre. He told me 20 pounds. To most people that's probably nothing but when I translated it to my currency I decided I'd rather wait the 4 hours for the morning bus which cost 2 pounds. If I was living in the UK and making pounds I probably would have taken the taxi but I couldn't justify the cost difference coming from here.


Right. I remember that one time when I headed out of school, in which I hailed a taxi going to my mum's work some 15km away. The driver told me when we made the turn onto the main highway, "it will be $2 per kilometer since this is an Airport Taxi". I said, "but your taxi is an Urban Taxi (it's white), and Airport Taxis are yellow". I used up my leftover change (equivalent to $3), waited for around 30 minutes for my dad to pick me up, and we continued on to my mum's workplace (at a hospital).



Cal_Escapee said:


> I remember once when I was in the Navy at a certain clinic I had quite a few Saudi patients and one day I got in a conversation with one of them about his trip to the US. He mentioned in New York he had taken a taxi from Kennedy Airport to Manhattan and the fare was $100. This was around 1980. I figure they must have gone via Boston. I'm sure that taxi driver thought all Saudis were rich but this was an enlisted man in the Saudi navy--not rich at all.
> 
> I've been ripped off a few times. My only trip to Paris, and then only to transit, I had to get from the Gare du Sud to the Gare du Nord and had no clue how to do it any way but by cab. So I took one. But I had the feeling we were going by a very indirect route. Can't recall the fare.
> 
> Otherwise I've taken them in a number of cities without problems except in Rome where, again, I'm dubious about how directly we went. But there was a transit strike and the only way to go was cab or foot.
> 
> Frankly, I think this is yet another recommendation for Uber--and also one for having a GPS with you and watching your own progress across cities you don't know well. It should be reasonably direct.


Also Lyft or City Car Share too. Lyft is doing a decent job in ferrying passengers around like Uber, and City Car Share encourages residents and visitors to drive only when they need it.


----------



## siamu maharaj

fieldsofdreams said:


> Hahaha well, if it were me, I would make sure I get the change right (and have my language right) since if they get a foreigner riding, you know what happens to your money sometimes... :lol:
> 
> By the way, how tall are you? I know that riding at the back of the jeepney can be really cramped that, if you dare, stand on the outside rim and enjoy the hair-raising ride, especially if the driver ran like 40mph or more. If that isn't for you, ride at the front for a rare chance of seeing what's on the road. I don't mind sitting at the rear of the jeepney, but I would be tad concerned if it went like these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> And indeed, jeepneys in the provinces do tend to be like that. That, to them, could be considered a bus since taxis are really not that existent... to replace the real thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> It can be a different story in other places of the world, especially in places where GPS is not yet fully accepted (like the Philippines). I remember every time I ride a taxi back in Manila, I would just say the city I would go to. The conversation goes like this:
> 
> (Me waving a taxi)
> 
> Driver: Where you going?
> Me: Mandaluyong.
> Driver: Inside or outside?
> Me: Of course, outside.
> 
> If I said inside, I would be going inside the National Center for Mental Health, which is a 5-minute drive from my old place. And, given that the road geography of Manila can be very complicated (with winding roads, heavily built up areas, and tons of one-way roads), I would guide the driver all the way through. And drivers appreciate that since it gives them an idea on the ins and outs of the city, especially if they don't have GPS installed in them.
> 
> 
> 
> Right. I remember that one time when I headed out of school, in which I hailed a taxi going to my mum's work some 15km away. The driver told me when we made the turn onto the main highway, "it will be $2 per kilometer since this is an Airport Taxi". I said, "but your taxi is an Urban Taxi (it's white), and Airport Taxis are yellow". I used up my leftover change (equivalent to $3), waited for around 30 minutes for my dad to pick me up, and we continued on to my mum's workplace (at a hospital).
> 
> 
> 
> Also Lyft or City Car Share too. Lyft is doing a decent job in ferrying passengers around like Uber, and City Car Share encourages residents and visitors to drive only when they need it.


While not exactly Philippines, but I have taken cabs numerous times in Bangkok without problems at all.


----------



## ainvan

The 10 cheapest destinations
Iran
Egypt
Indonesia
Yemen
The Gambia
Malaysia
Tunisia
India
Pakistan
Algeria

The 10 most expensive destinations (from most to least)
Switzerland
United Kingdom
France
Australia
Norway
Israel
Denmark
Sweden
Italy
Austria

Business Insider


----------



## rdw3rd

fieldsofdreams said:


> Hahaha well, if it were me, I would make sure I get the change right (and have my language right) since if they get a foreigner riding, you know what happens to your money sometimes... :lol:
> 
> By the way, how tall are you? I know that riding at the back of the jeepney can be really cramped that, if you dare, stand on the outside rim and enjoy the hair-raising ride, especially if the driver ran like 40mph or more.


I'm 5'10", not terribly tall and I never had a problem with losing money in the islands. At times people would price things higher but that just started the back and forth as we made counter proposals to each other. I did ride out of Porto Galera once over half the island of Mindoro for free, renting the jeepney with the understanding that the driver could stop to pick up passengers anywhere along the way but the fare would be mine until I paid myself back...we both made money on that and I got to stop where-ever I asked to take photos. The jeepney owner/ driver took me to dinner at the market in Calapan. Another time a farmer and his wife gave me a ride, free...sat in back with their pretty daughter, pretty and barefooted with the dirtiest feet and smoking a hand rolled cigar with the lit end in her mouth. That woulda been quite a challenge but it was a fun ride with a lot of humorous banter between the four of us. City people have nothing on rural ones for ribald humor.


----------



## Xusein

Svartmetall said:


> I have taken taxis only a few times in my life. I avoid them like the plague. I would generally rather make my way under my own steam, and often it works out to be a lot cheaper.


I think taxis only really work if there really isn't much other alternative. I've taken them a few times when I had to catch an early flight. Taking the bus or train with luggage is not a delightful experience.


----------



## Svartmetall

Xusein said:


> I think taxis only really work if there really isn't much other alternative. I've taken them a few times when I had to catch an early flight. Taking the bus or train with luggage is not a delightful experience.


Trains with luggage are fine, even metros. I H e always taken the train everywhere I have travelled that does have a train from the airport. Buses I agree are more tricky. There never seems to be enough space for your luggage on them.


----------



## KeanoManu

Me and my friend decided to skip Denver this time. Mostly for two reasons. Since it's his first time in the US and my first time as the main driver we wanted something "easier" and more familiar. We also struggled to find any good hotels in Denver. They're either very expensive or located in run-down neighbourhoods. Denver will be saved for later! Maybe next year...

We instead decided to go to South Florida. Maybe a little boring, but still. We went for Fort Lauderdale instead of Miami Beach. Much cheaper and since we have a car we can still go to Miami with ease, as well as other locations troughout south Florida which may have been harder to reach if we were in Miami Beach.

After we made the reservation we realized that we'll be there over Thanksgiving and Black Friday.

Will everything shut down over Thanksgiving or will it still be things going on pretty much as usual? Should we prepare outselves that this day will be more or less wasted from a tourist point of view?

Anyone know how we'll best experience Black Friday? Will a huge shopping mall like Sawgrass be best or a smaller, but more exclusive one like The Galleria in Fort Lauderdale? We're not looking at making the best deals, we're rather more interested in seeing the chaos that we've heard this day brings.


----------



## earthJoker

musiccity said:


> So my personal experiences involve the Lisbon area. For starters, Lisbon is one of the most beautiful cities in the whole world.


Will be there again in 2½ weeks. BTW I know Lisbon already. Do you (or anyone else) have tips for Porto. We go Porto - Lisbon - Lagos this time.


----------



## mw123

ainvan said:


> The 10 cheapest destinations
> Iran
> Egypt
> Indonesia
> Yemen
> The Gambia
> Malaysia
> Tunisia
> India
> Pakistan
> Algeria
> Business Insider


There are certainly cheaper destinations than Malaysia in Asia. Overall I've found it to be a very very good value destination though.


----------



## musiccity

earthJoker said:


> Will be there again in 2½ weeks. BTW I know Lisbon already. Do you (or anyone else) have tips for Porto. We go Porto - Lisbon - Lagos this time.



I didn't go to Porto but some other people in our study abroad group did. Honestly, they didn't like it. Apparently it was dirty and rather run down.


----------



## musiccity

earthJoker said:


> Will be there again in 2½ weeks. BTW I know Lisbon already. Do you (or anyone else) have tips for Porto. We go Porto - Lisbon - Lagos this time.


One more thing I forgot to mention, will you be in Portugal during the Flower Festival in Campo Maior? It runs from August 22 - August 30 of this year.



Campo Maior, Portugal (17) by John Hanou, on Flickr


Campo Maior, Portugal (19) by John Hanou, on Flickr


----------



## earthJoker

We arrive in the evening of the 30th of August


----------



## fieldsofdreams

KeanoManu said:


> Me and my friend decided to skip Denver this time. Mostly for two reasons. Since it's his first time in the US and my first time as the main driver we wanted something "easier" and more familiar. We also struggled to find any good hotels in Denver. They're either very expensive or located in run-down neighbourhoods. Denver will be saved for later! Maybe next year...
> 
> We instead decided to go to South Florida. Maybe a little boring, but still. We went for Fort Lauderdale instead of Miami Beach. Much cheaper and since we have a car we can still go to Miami with ease, as well as other locations troughout south Florida which may have been harder to reach if we were in Miami Beach.
> 
> After we made the reservation we realized that we'll be there over Thanksgiving and Black Friday.
> 
> Will everything shut down over Thanksgiving or will it still be things going on pretty much as usual? Should we prepare outselves that this day will be more or less wasted from a tourist point of view?
> 
> Anyone know how we'll best experience Black Friday? Will a huge shopping mall like Sawgrass be best or a smaller, but more exclusive one like The Galleria in Fort Lauderdale? We're not looking at making the best deals, we're rather more interested in seeing the chaos that we've heard this day brings.


Thanksgiving: most facilities will be closed. But, if you head to the beach, you'll be good. You may need to have a family invite you for a Thanksgiving meal since it is the biggest holiday in the U.S. (aside from Christmas, Easter, and the 4th of July) — I'd recommend AirBnB for that. As for mass transit options, it depends where you are: transit companies that run might operate Sunday (or bare bones) service, while smaller agencies do not run at all.

Black Friday: very big sales, but stay away from the malls if at all possible since those will be jam packed with people (unless you want to see the crowds). If you're after big sales, I would wait until either Saturday (Buy Local Saturday) or Monday (Cyber Monday). Alternatively, if you have an Amazon.com account, browse for special deals since they have a weeklong sale during that time of year. However, if you want to experience what Black Friday is about, I'd recommend shopping at either Target, Staples, IKEA, or Best Buy.

Where in South Florida will you be heading? I have a few close friends from that part of the country that can give you a better idea of what to expect.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

rdw3rd said:


> I'm 5'10", not terribly tall and I never had a problem with losing money in the islands. At times people would price things higher but that just started the back and forth as we made counter proposals to each other. I did ride out of Porto Galera once over half the island of Mindoro for free, renting the jeepney with the understanding that the driver could stop to pick up passengers anywhere along the way but the fare would be mine until I paid myself back...we both made money on that and I got to stop where-ever I asked to take photos. The jeepney owner/ driver took me to dinner at the market in Calapan. Another time a farmer and his wife gave me a ride, free...sat in back with their pretty daughter, pretty and barefooted with the dirtiest feet and smoking a hand rolled cigar with the lit end in her mouth. That woulda been quite a challenge but it was a fun ride with a lot of humorous banter between the four of us. City people have nothing on rural ones for ribald humor.


Did you say that the daughter you met in Calapan was chewing tobacco? That reminds me of my late relative who passed away a few years back where he chewed "nga nga" (literally open your jaw), which is betel nut. It is highly addictive that causes tooth deformities.

The more I miss the Philippines, the more I long for change and seeing what I've missed. From my old home, it was a 10-minute taxi ride to six shopping malls, one of which being among the largest in the world.


----------



## KeanoManu

fieldsofdreams said:


> Thanksgiving: most facilities will be closed. But, if you head to the beach, you'll be good. You may need to have a family invite you for a Thanksgiving meal since it is the biggest holiday in the U.S. (aside from Christmas, Easter, and the 4th of July) — I'd recommend AirBnB for that. As for mass transit options, it depends where you are: transit companies that run might operate Sunday (or bare bones) service, while smaller agencies do not run at all.


Is there a risk that we may have problem finding some place to eat during Thanksgiving? We don't know anyone and will need to eat at a (fast food) restaurant as every other day.



fieldsofdreams said:


> Black Friday: very big sales, but stay away from the malls if at all possible since those will be jam packed with people (unless you want to see the crowds). If you're after big sales, I would wait until either Saturday (Buy Local Saturday) or Monday (Cyber Monday). Alternatively, if you have an Amazon.com account, browse for special deals since they have a weeklong sale during that time of year. However, if you want to experience what Black Friday is about, I'd recommend shopping at either Target, Staples, IKEA, or Best Buy.


We're more interested in seeing the crowds than finding the best sales during this day. 

Should we wait to do any shopping until the days after Black Friday?



fieldsofdreams said:


> Where in South Florida will you be heading? I have a few close friends from that part of the country that can give you a better idea of what to expect.


We'll be staying in Fort Lauderdale. But we'll have a car so we'll be able to get around. I've been to the area several times before and likes it very much. I've never been there during a big holiday though.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ I'll be happy to help you out somehow via PM. Just wait for my message. I'll have at least two locals (one mod from here, another from location) to help me out.


----------



## streetscapeer

Definitely a big mall like Sawgrass Mills will be best for viewing the Black Friday crowds.

Unfortunately I hear a lot of the craziest of the craziness actually happens the night before on Thanksgiving Night when stores open up around 11pm or 12am and people who have been waiting for hours outside (and consequently missed Thanksgiving :-(...) go rushing in to get the limited items with the best deals. 

Such a disgrace!


----------



## Cal_Escapee

KeanoManu said:


> Me and my friend decided to skip Denver this time. Mostly for two reasons. Since it's his first time in the US and my first time as the main driver we wanted something "easier" and more familiar. We also struggled to find any good hotels in Denver. They're either very expensive or located in run-down neighbourhoods. Denver will be saved for later! Maybe next year...
> 
> We instead decided to go to South Florida. Maybe a little boring, but still. We went for Fort Lauderdale instead of Miami Beach. Much cheaper and since we have a car we can still go to Miami with ease, as well as other locations troughout south Florida which may have been harder to reach if we were in Miami Beach.
> 
> After we made the reservation we realized that we'll be there over Thanksgiving and Black Friday.
> 
> Will everything shut down over Thanksgiving or will it still be things going on pretty much as usual? Should we prepare outselves that this day will be more or less wasted from a tourist point of view?
> 
> Anyone know how we'll best experience Black Friday? Will a huge shopping mall like Sawgrass be best or a smaller, but more exclusive one like The Galleria in Fort Lauderdale? We're not looking at making the best deals, we're rather more interested in seeing the chaos that we've heard this day brings.


In a tourist location like the South Florida beach towns Thanksgiving is just another day at the beach. It's actually not the peak season for northern US residents to troop to the sun--that comes after Christmas (january, February, March)--but Florida can still be plenty busy then. And you should have no trouble finding food. Tourists gotta eat 24/7 and people in the "hospitality" business understand that. A lot of restaurants do have "Thanksgiving specials" though--more and more American women are refusing to cook a traditional meal and demanding to be taken out where somebody else does the cooking. Therefore, if you plan to eat anywhere slightly (or very) upscale, consider making advance reservations for that day as soon as you can. But the regular fast food and chain places should be no problem.

As for "Black Friday", this is a working class phenomenon. People who can afford flat screen TVs and whatever are not going to be swinging elbows at other people on the day after Thanksgiving. So if you want to observe the phenomenon as a sociological thing, you want to be at a mass market outlet (Walmart, Target, Best Buy) when it opens which may be anytime from Thursday evening to Friday morning--ask when you get to town or pick your store and check their web site. If you want to try a mall, even one of the "Mills" places is too fancy for fat women in tight pants scratching at each other but there should be crowds on Friday in spite of the fact that more and more regular people are doing their shopping online.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

streetscapeer said:


> Definitely a big mall like Sawgrass Mills will be best for viewing the Black Friday crowds.
> 
> Unfortunately I hear a lot of the craziest of the craziness actually happens the night before on Thanksgiving Night when stores open up around 11pm or 12am and people who have been waiting for hours outside (and consequently missed Thanksgiving :-(...) go rushing in to get the limited items with the best deals.
> 
> Such a disgrace!


The last 2 years there's been a movement against the very early openings (like midnight or earlier on Thursday) on the theory that even minimum wage "associates" deserve a full holiday on Thanksgiving. So you'll have to check the store and what's happening this year. Actually, as more people eschew bricks and mortar retail, the reasons for extended shopping hours and midnight openings are disappearing.


----------



## ainvan

*3 Years of Travel in 3 Minutes*

_The purpose of life is to live it, to taste experience to the utmost, to reach out eagerly and without fear for newer and richer experience_ ~ Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## FREKI

Picked up our visas for mainland China today - first time I've needed visas


----------



## Svartmetall

FREKI said:


> Picked up our visas for mainland China today - first time I've needed visas


Never been before? Where are you going?


----------



## rayvs99

Interesting, its just mainland China. I recall going to hong kong, a visa was not required.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

FREKI said:


> Picked up our visas for mainland China today - first time I've needed visas


Back in the day I needed them for Yugoslavia and for Australia. I suspect Australia considered Americans to be revolutionary spies.

I got the Yugoslav visa in Munich. It was quite an experience. The consulate was full of Yugoslavs working in Germany trying to renew their documents. When the people working there recognized me as an actual genuine western tourist they literally pushed all their fellow countrymen out of my way and escorted me directly to the proper window. From there, it was a much easier process (in spite of taking up 4 pages of my passport with stamps) than getting a visa for Australia: I had to leave my passport at their consulate in Christchurch NZ for a week for that.


----------



## Svartmetall

rayvs99 said:


> Interesting, its just mainland China. I recall going to hong kong, a visa was not required.


Yes indeed. Hong Kong I don't need a visa. I definitely needed one for the Mainland - and it cost a pretty penny too.


----------



## apinamies

Any ideas why Hong Kong and mainland China have different visa policy?


----------



## Svartmetall

apinamies said:


> Any ideas why Hong Kong and mainland China have different visa policy?


Because they are treated as separate entities? Two systems, one country. 

Mainlanders require a visa to come to Hong Kong too.


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ while the Hongers can go/move to the mainland whenever they want, no visa/permit required.


----------



## apinamies

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ while the Hongers can go/move to the mainland whenever they want, no visa/permit required.


A little bit same like Åland in Finland. 

Finnish speaking persons can't move there from mainland without permission, but Älanders can move Finland without any restrictions. 

No visas are required to Åland so I guess Åland is one steo closer to Finland than Hong Kong to mainland China.


----------



## FREKI

Svartmetall said:


> Never been before? Where are you going?


Been to Hong Kong several times, but not the mainland before now..


----------



## rayvs99

I can take you guys for a trip in the south side and west side of Chicago just bring your own kevlar helmet and bulletproof vest. forget san francisco


----------



## Svartmetall

FREKI said:


> Been to Hong Kong several times, but not the mainland before now..


It'll be an eye-opener. Just try not to get too annoyed with the people in Shanghai. I found them obnoxious. Beijingers are nice though. 

I still prefer visiting Hong Kong overall. Great place, awesome food.


----------



## rayvs99

I would like to go to mainland china. Indeed with the food in Hong Kong, even in the airport the food was good, I'm looking forward going again.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

rayvs99 said:


> I can take you guys for a trip in the south side and west side of Chicago just bring your own kevlar helmet and bulletproof vest. forget san francisco


Forget SF? We have our own rough patches called East Oakland, Richmond, and Bayview Hunters Point (in SF). :lol: You bad boy!

Speaking of SF and tourists, I will be hosting two transit operators from LA today and show them the best transit spotting areas in the City.


----------



## rayvs99

I'm actually planning a trip to SF soon, one of my friends moved there.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Whew... looks like I will be on the alert again.  Which parts of SF have you been to?


----------



## rayvs99

I havent! thats why I need to go. I've been all over soCal but nowhere up north. I like to go to wine country as well, like salinas.


----------



## Jonesy55

apinamies said:


> A little bit same like Åland in Finland.
> 
> Finnish speaking persons can't move there from mainland without permission, but Älanders can move Finland without any restrictions.


Or like UK and Channel Islands, we can't move there without jumping through hoops but they can move to the UK without restriction.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Jonesy55 said:


> Or like UK and Channel Islands, we can't move there without jumping through hoops but they can move to the UK without restriction.


Or Pakistan and the UK. We can take a boat from Africa and sail to the UK in the dark of the night, but you'd need a visa to visit Pakistan.


----------



## Svartmetall

siamu maharaj said:


> Or Pakistan and the UK. We can take a boat from Africa and sail to the UK in the dark of the night, but you'd need a visa to visit Pakistan.


Well, that made me chuckle at least. :lol:


----------



## Cal_Escapee

rayvs99 said:


> I havent! thats why I need to go. I've been all over soCal but nowhere up north. I like to go to wine country as well, like salinas.


Er, while they grow some grapes in Salinas I imagine, that's best known for fruits (luscious strawberries) and veggies. "The Wine Country" is Sonoma and Napa and parts of Lake and Mendocino Counties--NORTH of San Francisco, not South like Salinas (there are other wine growing regions like Paso Robles too).

What you need to do aside from seeing the city is do some day or overnight excursions north from SF to see both the coast (Highway 1) and the Wine Country. If you just want to see it rather than stopping and spending time for leisurely tastings, you can do a loop, driving north on Highway 101, then down the Russian River Valley (Redwoods!) on Highway 116 to the coast at Jenner, then north on Highway 1 past Ft. Ross (rebuilt old Russian fur trading post) to Stewart's Point, then back inland to Geyserville and on down Highway 128 through the heart of the Napa Valley. If you do it in one day, it's a long day but doable. Leave early . . . or stay overnight somewhere.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

Jonesy55 said:


> Or like UK and Channel Islands, we can't move there without jumping through hoops but they can move to the UK without restriction.


I once thought about moving to Australia but I would have had to retrain. They only let doctors from other Commonwealth countries get licensed directly. That's metaphorically like taking a night boat from North Africa. I gave up the idea.


----------



## Skyprince

In 2 weeks time I will be high in Himalayas ( Ladakh region of India ).. so excited !! 

Finally fixed my plan... from Delhi to Leh I have decided Not to take Manali route which climbs up too high up to 5,400 metres which might jeopardize my health in short & long term even! 

So I will fly from Delhi to Srinagar ( capital of Kashmir ) then take the not-too-high road to Leh . The maximum altitude is around 4,000 metres only.

And on the way back from Leh to Delhi , I will take that crazy High altitude road via Manali which goes up to 5,400 metres.. 
I think this decision is really good since I will acclimatize better   

Illustration of altitude change in the 2 roads to Leh


----------



## fieldsofdreams

rayvs99 said:


> I havent! thats why I need to go. I've been all over soCal but nowhere up north. I like to go to *wine country* as well, like *salinas*.


Let me work a few things out with you:

*Salinas* is actually the "Salad Bowl of the United States" as a lot of the country's vegetables (especially lettuce) are grown in this area (which also includes nearby Watsonville).

The *Wine Country* includes Napa and Sonoma Counties, in which you get to sample a lot of the best quality wines produced in the country. I'm not that much of a wine drinker, but several articles in the *San Francisco Magazine* can give you ideas.

Read more here

Within the cities of Napa and Sonoma, their namesakes, you get a lot of tasting rooms which vary in price and quality... you might want to hop on a Wine Tasting tour or the Wine Train (provided you have a hotel in Napa) instead of you renting a car if you're up for a drinking session since alcohol tests are strict here in CA.

Other places you might want to consider include:

- Big Sur (this also includes Carmel-by-the-Sea and the 17-Mile Drive, which is close to the world-renowned Pebble Beach Golf Course)
- Monterey (which hosts to an excellent aquarium and Cannery Row)
- Santa Cruz (with its fabulous outdoor Boardwalk and amusement park)
- San Jose (if you're after big-time sprawl, the San Francisco 49ers, San Jose Sharks, and San Jose Earthquakes)
- Palo Alto or Berkeley (university towns)
- Muir Woods and Sausalito (providing fabulous, contrasting views of the redwoods and the City with just a short drive away)

And, for a wonderful drive, take CA-1 between Santa Cruz or Monterey and Jenner (in Sonoma County), in which you will go through the following:

- West Marin
- Golden Gate Bridge
- Pacifica
- Half Moon Bay
- Pescadero
- Marina (city)

If you are truly adventurous, continue down CA-1 all the way to San Luis Obispo (or even SoCal) and you will go through some of the most wonderful seascapes you will ever go through. Along the way, you will go through deserted beaches, Hearst Castle, Pismo Beach, and Morro Bay, if not also Lompoc (via Vandenberg AFB).

For more info, you can ask either me or Cal_Escapee. :yes:


----------



## scorpio1211

When I visited Cambodia, I changed all of my money to Riel (Cambodian currency), and then realized that everybody asks for dollars, shops, supermarkets, malls, museums, tuk tuk drivers, etc. Price tags are all in dollars too


----------



## scorpio1211

And know I understand why it's so challenging for foreigners who visit Vietnam. Dealing with hundreds, thousands and millions is hard


----------



## Cal_Escapee

Skyprince said:


> In 2 weeks time I will be high in Himalayas ( Ladakh region of India ).. so excited !!
> 
> Finally fixed my plan... from Delhi to Leh I have decided Not to take Manali route which climbs up too high up to 5,400 metres which might jeopardize my health in short & long term even!
> 
> So I will fly from Delhi to Srinagar ( capital of Kashmir ) then take the not-too-high road to Leh . The maximum altitude is around 4,000 metres only.


Have you ever been that high? I hope at least you are young and not a smoker. In my 30s I found it uncomfortable at the summit of Switzerland's Eiger (mountain) which is just under 4000 meters. These days I don't even like the effects at 3000.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Off to Brasil-sil-sil in November for 3 weeks.
Most of the time will be spent in Recife (in Boa Viagem) and surrounds (lots of great beaches to visit along the coast) and a few days in Rio.


Praia dos Carneiros is one of the places I want to visit


----------



## Skyprince

Cal_Escapee said:


> Have you ever been that high? I hope at least you are young and not a smoker. In my 30s I found it uncomfortable at the summit of Switzerland's Eiger (mountain) which is just under 4000 meters. These days I don't even like the effects at 3000.


Never been that high. I am 30 and not a smoker , hope it's fine.
I just PM'ed one of our Indian forumers here and he said he only had mild discomfort during his journey using the more extreme route to Leh.

In Switzerland I think the highest place I've been was Zweisimmen but thats only around 1,000 metres... I think I should travel more of Switzerland


----------



## rayvs99

Thanks for all the input guys..I've always wanted to visit Salinas after watching the movie classic East of Eden, pretty scenery. Napa also I would like to visit, the wine train sounds good. I may have to take another trip to northern Cal, I'm planning a four day weekend and may end up just staying within the SF area, i can schedule a day trip to visit the wine country areas.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ The thing is, you can combine your journey of Salinas and NorCal with a journey to SoCal. What I mean:

• Depart Chicago and arrive SF
• Spend 4 nights exploring the sights
• Drive down to Salinas and Monterey (explore 17-Mile Drive too)
• Continue along CA-1 and visit Hearst Castle in San Simeon (spend a night)
• Drive down CA-1 to Los Angeles and fly out from there back to Chicago

Would that be a fun idea?


----------



## rayvs99

It would be, the drive sounds fun. is the route close to the redwoods? I tried driving to the red woods from Rancho Cucamonga(East of LA) but I didn't realize how far the drive was and did not get there because it was getting late and I was freaked out by the cliffs(Im use to driving flat coming from the midwest).


----------



## fieldsofdreams

If you want a forest full of redwoods, you might want to go either:

• to Muir Woods near San Francisco; or
• Start your journey further north (like Eugene, OR) and drive down US-101 along the Avenue of the Giants (along CA-246, parallel to US-101) where you can drive through one of the redwood trees

There may be some abrupt changes in height, but it is all because of the natural scenery. And by the way, you might get the impression that SF is flat on most city maps when, in truth, it is hilly. Some of them have gentle slopes while others may be really steep, you will really need someone experienced to either walk or drive you through them.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

Skyprince said:


> Never been that high. I am 30 and not a smoker , hope it's fine.
> I just PM'ed one of our Indian forumers here and he said he only had mild discomfort during his journey using the more extreme route to Leh.
> 
> In Switzerland I think the highest place I've been was Zweisimmen but thats only around 1,000 metres... I think I should travel more of Switzerland


Take the Eiger cog railway to the top like I did. Incredible.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

rayvs99 said:


> It would be, the drive sounds fun. is the route close to the redwoods? I tried driving to the red woods from Rancho Cucamonga(East of LA) but I didn't realize how far the drive was and did not get there because it was getting late and I was freaked out by the cliffs(Im use to driving flat coming from the midwest).


The circular route I posted above--especially Highway 116 through Forestville and Gueneville--goes through plenty of redwoods, but they are largely "second growth" meaning the trees are maybe only 100 years old or so--still plenty tall and the density and cool stillness of the forest is awesome but the diameter is not like the thousand year old old-growth trees you now find only in small groves in places like Muir Woods (I've never actually been there--it's busy and crowded and I think they are now limiting access) and "the Avenue of the Giants".

People confuse redwoods with the giant sequoia. Redwoods are trees of the coastal mountains and San Francisco is near the southern end of their range. The giant sequoia grows on the western slopes of the Sierra Nevada as far south as Yosemite (Sequoia National Park is adjacent to Yosemite).

So I'm not sure which you would have been seeking from Cucamonga but the redwoods would have been a long drive indeed.


----------



## rayvs99

I probably did not know the difference between the giant sequoia and the redwoods they are both giant trees but I was trying to go to Sequoia national park. 

All I wanted to do was see some big trees. In Illinois we don't really don't have big trees except some areas in the southern tip with the old growth forest preserves. I think most of the trees were cut by the farmers so we don't really have any old growth forest.


----------



## invincibletiger

Skyprince said:


> Never been that high. I am 30 and not a smoker , hope it's fine.
> I just PM'ed one of our Indian forumers here and he said he only had mild discomfort during his journey using the more extreme route to Leh.
> 
> In Switzerland I think the highest place I've been was Zweisimmen but thats only around 1,000 metres... I think I should travel more of Switzerland


And that mild discomfort (a little bit of nausea) was not at the highest point. It was at a high-altitude pass early morning (6-6:30 AM) and most likely because of the 2 successive cigarettes I had at around 5 in the morning. Since you are a non-smoker you have 1 less stuff to worry about 

The key is to be prepared and take precautions. I had a lot easier time in Ladakh at 5000+ m compared to at about 3000 m in Colorado Rocky Mountains even though I was 7 years younger then. 

Drink plenty of water. Don't remain empty stomach. Also, since you are from a warm climate, take adequate protection against the cold.


----------



## UrbanImpact

rayvs99 said:


> I probably did not know the difference between the giant sequoia and the redwoods they are both giant trees but I was trying to go to Sequoia national park.
> 
> All I wanted to do was see some big trees. In Illinois we don't really don't have big trees except some areas in the southern tip with the old growth forest preserves. I think most of the trees were cut by the farmers so we don't really have any old growth forest.


I just came back from San Francisco. If you're looking to see redwood trees, there is a huge forest in the hills between Santa Cruz and San Jose (Highway 17). Just be careful if you're driving that route as it's quite twisty...lol

I stayed in an Airbnb in Oakland as it's more convenient to get out to the highway if you're going to be driving a lot. It was easy to get to the city (subway station near the apartment), Napa Valley (1½ hours away), Sausalito and nearby Marin County cities (I would recommend driving up and through the Golden Gate National Recreation Area at the foot of the bridge as there are good views there) , and Santa Cruz). Driving down the Pacific Coast Highway is awesome as well (I started at the Golden Gate Bridge and went down to Santa Cruz). Yosemite National Park where the giant trees are is also not too far away (I didn't have time on this trip). Have Fun!


----------



## Cal_Escapee

^^The best way to avoid altitude sickness is to get to the high altitude gradually, spending a few days at some intermediate level on your way.

If that isn't possible but you are going to be at the high altitude several days at least, you might consider asking a doctor for some acetazolimide (US brand name Diamox but it's an old drug and therefore available as a generic from many manufacturers).

Acetazolimide induces a mild metabolic acidosis via bicarbonate diuresis (you pee out bicarbonate HCO3-) which stimulates breathing and reduces arterial hypoxemia (low oxygen in blood). In addition, the diuresis reduces edema (leakage of fluid from blood vessels into surrounding tissue) which is the likely basis for altitude sickness (because it occurs in the lungs and brain). There are some potential (usually mild) side effects and studies have shown acetazolimide reduces exercise tolerance by about 25%. The usual dose for altitudes below 4000 m is 250-500 mg per day. For extreme altitudes (substantially above 4000 m), a dose up to 1000 mg per day can be taken but there is an increasing risk of side effects.

Acetazolimide is prophylaxis, meaning a preventive of symptoms, so you would need to decide to take it before reaching the maximum altitude. If you are only going to be there for a couple of days and don't decide to take the drug until you get there, it may just be reaching its maximal effectiveness when you leave. And most people will acclimatize without treatment after 4 or 5 days.


----------



## invincibletiger

^^ Diamox is the brand name in India too. I took 3 doses of 125 mg ... 2 on the previous day and 1 on the morning of the serious climb.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

UrbanImpact said:


> I just came back from San Francisco. If you're looking to see redwood trees, there is a huge forest in the hills between Santa Cruz and San Jose (Highway 17). Just be careful if you're driving that route as it's quite twisty...lol
> 
> I stayed in an Airbnb in Oakland as it's more convenient to get out to the highway if you're going to be driving a lot. It was easy to get to the city (subway station near the apartment), Napa Valley (1½ hours away), Sausalito and nearby Marin County cities (I would recommend driving up and through the Golden Gate National Recreation Area at the foot of the bridge as there are good views there) , and Santa Cruz). Driving down the Pacific Coast Highway is awesome as well (I started at the Golden Gate Bridge and went down to Santa Cruz). Yosemite National Park where the giant trees are is also not too far away (I didn't have time on this trip). Have Fun!


Yeah, Highway 17 and the Santa Cruz Mountains are about the extreme southern end of the redwood's range. And frankly, the traffic heading in that direction (Highway 101 and I-280) is worse and the scenery just California suburban (though a little more scenic on 280 than on 101) until you actually reach the area you are talking about. Most city residents only go down there if they are headed to Santa Cruz (a nice destination) or Monterey or a weekend in Carmel or Big Sur. On the other hand, once you cross the Golden Gate Bridge and head north, you don't have to go that far before the scenery gets very nice depending the route you take. You don't have to go that far up the traffic-choked and therefore slightly unpleasant suburban part of Highway 101 before you turn off to get to Muir Woods which is certainly the closest substantial redwood grove to the city. If you aren't doing the longer circle route I previously proposed, you can also go past Muir Woods--or continue on after visiting--right down to the coast and Highway 1 and drive up past Tomales Bay and the artsy towns of Stinson Beach, Inverness and Bodega Bay.

Frankly, everything north of the Golden Gate is interesting for one reason or another (in the suburban part of Marin County you have the nice towns of Sausalito and Tiburon, the exclusive little enclave of Belvedere, the notorious prison at San Quentin and some other places like Mill Valley that have stood in with Hollywood as archetypal California suburbia if that's your thing. But all that is close to Highway 101. Just take one of the roads heading west down to the coast from 101 and you are pretty quickly away from any of that and into pristine dairy farms, forests and eventually the coastline which gets more spectacular as you drive north but is quite nice all the way to the Golden Gate.

San Mateo County to the south is much more urbanized and is a series of pricey suburban towns all the way from San Francisco to Silicon Valley (some of them with recognizable names like Palo Alto, Menlo Park and Mountain View). It is scenic along the coast as well but if you were to try to drive all the way to Santa Cruz down Highway 1 it would be a tedious drive.

I do agree with you that it is possible to stay at lower cost outside the city in the East Bay near a BART station and get into the city easily and quickly. It's about a 20 minute ride from much of Oakland to downtown San Francisco. But you have to be within walking distance of BART because the BART parking lots fill up on week days and Oakland's public transit is less comprehensive than San Francisco's.


----------



## Judazzz

scorpio1211 said:


> When I visited Cambodia, I changed all of my money to Riel (Cambodian currency), and then realized that everybody asks for dollars, shops, supermarkets, malls, museums, tuk tuk drivers, etc. Price tags are all in dollars too


Rookie mistake 
Must have been a plastic bag full of crumpled, pretty much worthless paper, no?


I'm currently trying to piece together a trip to Cuba (2-2,5 weeks), probably Havana and the northwestern part. I want to go indie, arranging things as I go (no set itinerary, staying in Casas Particulares and using local transportation options). But I've read about the difficulties of finding a decent internet connection, which can make arrangements for accommodation and transportation quite difficult, so I wonder if anyone here has traveled in Cuba independently and can shed some light on this or offer some useful insights?


----------



## DarkLite

Maybe Guajiro1 can help you, he lived in Cuba and travels there often.


----------



## musiccity

My back up plan if Sweden doesn't work out is Montenegro. I LOVE the Bay of Kotor region.


Bay of Kotor. by Marius Roman, on Flickr

I'd also try and visit Dubrovnik, Mostar, and Sarajevo.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Monument Valley, Utah. One of the cool places I saw driving across the USA.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

^^Good thing you photographed that. In only a few million more years it will all have eroded away.


----------



## koolio

Looking to do a solo trip to Hong Kong in early October. Anyone have any experience/advice/opinions regarding accommodations? I'm assuming that hostels are plentiful. If not, there should be a decent amount of Airbnb options.


----------



## GM

^^

I went there in february. Hotels were a lot cheaper than in New York, which is a good thing. 
I payed something like 90 euros by night for a standard room in a three stars hotel in central Hong Kong.


----------



## mw123

koolio said:


> Looking to do a solo trip to Hong Kong in early October. Anyone have any experience/advice/opinions regarding accommodations? I'm assuming that hostels are plentiful. If not, there should be a decent amount of Airbnb options.


I've found that hostels are generally more cramped and that there's less variety than other cities. I much prefer to stay on the Kowloon side rather than the Island side. I stayed at this place a few years ago (location was great) - http://www.hostelworld.com/hosteldetails.php/Urban-Pack/Hong-Kong/81261

Since then, I've stayed in a few hotels and there's a few good value options around too.


----------



## koolio

GM said:


> ^^
> 
> I went there in february. Hotels were a lot cheaper than in New York, which is a good thing.
> I payed something like 90 euros by night for a standard room in a three stars hotel in central Hong Kong.


Yeah hotels seem to be fairly well priced. Definitely wouldn't mind staying at one if the difference in price between hotels and the available hostels isn't very large.



mw123 said:


> I've found that hostels are generally more cramped and that there's less variety than other cities. I much prefer to stay on the Kowloon side rather than the Island side. I stayed at this place a few years ago (location was great) - http://www.hostelworld.com/hosteldetails.php/Urban-Pack/Hong-Kong/81261
> 
> Since then, I've stayed in a few hotels and there's a few good value options around too.


That hostel looks very nice; definitely much nicer than the myriad Chungking Mansion options I saw when I was looking at some hostels myself. Only $45 Canadian per night for a private room is pretty awesome too.


----------



## Kangaroo MZ

September 5th - second trip to the US -- Los Angeles (CA) can't wait to breathe that #americanoxygen


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Will you visit my patch too?  It can be done as a day trip (better 2 to 3 days), but it will be tight.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

Kangaroo MZ said:


> September 5th - second trip to the US -- Los Angeles (CA) can't wait to breathe that #americanoxygen


It's mostly ozone in LA.


----------



## Fabricio JF

Fabricio JF said:


> It will be the first time I visit the city and the second time I will travel to the United States. The city is turning suffering the Miami Manhattanization. As I had the opportunity to be in the observatories of the World Trade Center, the Statue of Liberty and the Empire State Building, I will find out about the highest built buildings in Miami and find out if there are observatories. *Four Seasons Hotel Miami* (Who knows), *Southeast Financial Center* (A candidate), *Marquis Residences* (Probably not), *Wells Fargo Center* (Another candidate) and *900 Biscayne Bay* (No way). I consider *One Brickell City Centre* the symbol of the renovation of the City, that prepares to receive supertalls. Projections show that it will be finished in 2018.


Hi guys, as announced, I realized the trip to Miami. I took many pictures, studied, planned and enjoyed every second and at the end everything went well and were one of the best vacation I ever had. I created a thread in urban showcases section to share experiences of the city.


----------



## FREKI

In Sweden - it's currently dark and full of Swedes - send money!


----------



## Svartmetall

FREKI said:


> In Sweden - it's currently dark and full of Swedes - send money!


Or sanity. You need a lot of that.


----------



## ainvan

FREKI said:


> In Sweden - it's currently dark and full of Swedes - send money!


I think København feels more homey than Stockholm. 

Stockholm has majestic buildings but felt cold and distant when I was there. :dunno:


----------



## Svartmetall

And the climate... Don't even get me started about the climate. A pox on this climate. 

http://www.thelocal.se/20150905/sweden-welcomes-winter-as-first-snow-falls

I mean seriously, we're WELCOMING winter? No, I think I'd be telling winter to go and do something very unpleasant with itself involving a rabid hamster and a tube of superglue. 

Winter is definitely coming. I fear it as much as the Starks. Not long until I'm off to Australia/NZ to escape this horrid weather at least. Get to avoid a month of Swedish winter. Yey!


----------



## musiccity

Why does everyone hate on Sweden so much on SSC?


----------



## ainvan

musiccity said:


> Why does everyone hate on Sweden so much on SSC?


I don't hate Stockholm. It's just okay after been there twice, or probably I set my expectations too high from all the beautiful pics on the Internet? :dunno:

Don't get me wrong, Stockholm is pretty, but feels like a giant museum. I mean Prague or Vienna is also pretty, and you feel that you could live there. I didn't get that vibe from Stockholm.

BTW, Sweden is not only Stockholm. Smaller towns in Sweden are lovely


----------



## musiccity

ainvan said:


> I don't hate Stockholm. It's just okay after been there twice, or probably I set my expectations too high from all the beautiful pics on the Internet? :dunno:
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Stockholm is pretty, but feels like a giant museum. I mean Prague or Vienna is also pretty, and you feel that you could live there. I didn't get that vibe from Stockholm.
> 
> BTW, Sweden is not only Stockholm. Smaller towns in Sweden are lovely


I don't wanna hear your excuses hno:


----------



## Svartmetall

ainvan said:


> I don't hate Stockholm. It's just okay after been there twice, or probably I set my expectations too high from all the beautiful pics on the Internet? :dunno:
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Stockholm is pretty, but feels like a giant museum. I mean Prague or Vienna is also pretty, and you feel that you could live there. I didn't get that vibe from Stockholm.
> 
> BTW, Sweden is not only Stockholm. Smaller towns in Sweden are lovely


I agree with you on all of this indeed. I enjoy my time in cities like Uppsala, Örebro, Linköping, Norrköping etc far more than I do in Stockholm. It is a pretty city with some nice buildings and it's good to visit for a bit (once), but Stockholmers are a very different breed to the rest of the Swedes (whom I quite like by comparison to Stockholmers). There is something about the rest of Sweden that is just far more likeable than here.

I also echo your views on Vienna - I loved my time there and the city, to me, appeared to be very liveable. It had a vibe I really liked.


----------



## ukiyo

How about Malmo?


----------



## Svartmetall

ukiyo said:


> How about Malmo?


I was impressed by what I saw in my brief stop over there, but I cannot comment fully as I've not spent enough time there. I would like to, but the trains are expensive unless booked a month in advance (and that's impossible with my job really, just in case I have to work at the weekend).

It has a bit of a bad rep in terms of crime, but it seems to have a forward looking attitude that just isn't present in Stockholm. Architecturally and socially it seems to want to reinvent itself far more than Stockholm, which is probably one of the most conservative and NIMBY cities I've ever lived in - nothing beyond a bland box gets built here (for example).


----------



## LtBk

Years ago I remember a Swedish forumer(who lives in Chile now IIRC) compained about severe NIMBYism and conservative attitudes towards urban developments and planning in Stockholm. Turns out he was right.


----------



## Mirror's Edge

ukiyo said:


> How about Malmo?



West of Nobelvägen is pretty cool with nice old buildings mixed with newer brave designs, most of the city east of that street is not recommended, boring and unpleasant in many ways.
Lund, Ystad and Helsingborg or the many really small towns are nicer if visiting.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

Svartmetall said:


> I agree with you on all of this indeed. I enjoy my time in cities like Uppsala, Örebro, Linköping, Norrköping etc far more than I do in Stockholm. It is a pretty city with some nice buildings and it's good to visit for a bit (once), but Stockholmers are a very different breed to the rest of the Swedes (whom I quite like by comparison to Stockholmers). There is something about the rest of Sweden that is just far more likeable than here.
> 
> I also echo your views on Vienna - I loved my time there and the city, to me, appeared to be very liveable. It had a vibe I really liked.


I don't think it should surprise anybody that small town people in any culture are friendlier and more relaxed than big city people. They aren't necessarily more welcoming of outsiders though. 

Still, I often think it's a shame that most foreign visitors to the US hit only the big cities (and usually only one or a few of them). Even a lot of small town Americans don't like the "big city" (and many big city residents are scornful of the small towns).


----------



## Skyprince

India I am coming next week )

Quite excited to be first time in North India, it feels like a totally different country than South India from my understanding... India itself has more people than Europe and each state in India seems like independent country in Europe by size, population and even culture.

My first time to apply online for Indian tourist visa and got it in just... 8 hours despite 72 hours it claimed..


----------



## Svartmetall

Cal_Escapee said:


> I don't think it should surprise anybody that small town people in any culture are friendlier and more relaxed than big city people. They aren't necessarily more welcoming of outsiders though.
> 
> Still, I often think it's a shame that most foreign visitors to the US hit only the big cities (and usually only one or a few of them). Even a lot of small town Americans don't like the "big city" (and many big city residents are scornful of the small towns).


Mmm, but even so I have been to big cities that feel homely (like Vienna for example, which is technically bigger than Stockholm) and I have had very favourable interactions in London pubs, in Parisian establishments, in Berlin, in Munich etc etc. It's not just a "big city" thing, it can sometimes be a particular city thing. In this case, I put it down to Stockholm attitude, and to me that attitude rather stinks.


----------



## musiccity

Svartmetall said:


> Mmm, but even so I have been to big cities that feel homely (like Vienna for example, which is technically bigger than Stockholm) and I have had very favourable interactions in London pubs, in Parisian establishments, in Berlin, in Munich etc etc. It's not just a "big city" thing, it can sometimes be a particular city thing. In this case, I put it down to Stockholm attitude, and to me that attitude rather stinks.


Have you thought about moving to Uppsala and commuting to Stockholm on the train?


----------



## Svartmetall

musiccity said:


> Have you thought about moving to Uppsala and commuting to Stockholm on the train?


Yeah, it's a bit too far to do on a daily basis - I work too long hours to do that. My new colleague is actually a graduate from Uppsala University and now works with us having lived in the city for 2 years. They used to commute from Uppsala, but the time it took and the cost made her move to Stockholm, but she misses Uppsala for the same reasons that I have that I am not a fan of Stockholm. 

But like I've said to you, visiting is fine so I guess my comments are more intended for people thinking of moving here rather than just visiting.


----------



## musiccity

Svartmetall said:


> Yeah, it's a bit too far to do on a daily basis - I work too long hours to do that. My new colleague is actually a graduate from Uppsala University and now works with us having lived in the city for 2 years. They used to commute from Uppsala, but the time it took and the cost made her move to Stockholm, but she misses Uppsala for the same reasons that I have that I am not a fan of Stockholm.
> 
> 
> 
> But like I've said to you, visiting is fine so I guess my comments are more intended for people thinking of moving here rather than just visiting.



Hmm what about Sodertälje?


----------



## Svartmetall

musiccity said:


> Hmm what about Sodertälje?


It's really not a very nice place, and not somewhere I'd recommend to visitors either. It's quite crime-ridden and really quite unpleasant. I mean it's okay during the day, but not somewhere I'd like to live. To keep this on-topic, there is a good museum/science park there called "Tom Tits":

http://www.tomtit.se/english/


----------



## Cal_Escapee

Svartmetall said:


> I have been to big cities that feel homely (like Vienna for example, which is technically bigger than Stockholm) and I have had very favourable interactions in London pubs, in Parisian establishments, in Berlin, in Munich etc etc.


Well, since Munich is my favorite large city in Europe, I can't argue with that. Haven't been to Berlin but I have a "thing" about Berlin between the 2 world wars and I'm sure I'd enjoy it there.

I also found Stockholm "cold" . . . but it was January and, in fact, very cold. So I don't blame the city so much. The other Nordic towns I visited--Copenhagen, Oslo, Bergen--were also not exactly noteworthy for South German gemütlichkeit although maybe Copenhagen was the most comfortable for me (but also the warmest temperature-wise too).

Among smaller places, Salzburg is probably my fave. Guess I have a German affinity.


----------



## diz

No need to rebut, just ignore. Stupid post is stupid. The only thing ridiculous about SF is rent.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ That post by kokoa is *not* representative of what San Francisco has to offer. Cal_Escapee, can you help me rebut those "allegations" thrown at us, please?


I think ignore is a better approach. If he wants to trash his own city, he can but it means he still can't debate SF's crime vs Argentina's (which is where it started) because he's not that thoroughly familiar with Argentina just as I am not.

I want to stick to my point: I understand how difficult it is in some places to deal in anything but cash, but carrying a lot of cash has its own risks. It's a real dilemma.



diz said:


> No need to rebut, just ignore. Stupid post is stupid. The only thing ridiculous about SF is rent.


Oh, there's other ridiculous things but not so much different from many other places and not necessarily things that matter to a sensible tourist (this is a travel thread).


----------



## Chicagoago

kokoa said:


> I am born and raised here in SF. I travel a lot on the bus around the whole city and I've seen everything from pickpockets to shootings. Let me give you a little guide
> 
> *Unsafe/violent neighborhoods:*
> 
> - bayview (drugs/violence)
> - sunnydale (drive by/lots and lots of drugs)
> - hunters point (highest murder rate of the city)
> - visitation valley (drive by/stabbings)
> - some parts of the tenderloin (there are actually many great parts, just be careful around Eddy street
> - the High st. is a common place for tourists to get purses stolen
> - some parts of the mission (lots of gang related drive by and drug violence)
> - some parts of the Fillmore (drug issues)
> 
> if you are a woman of any color traveling alone, all of these neighborhoods are three times as dangerous for you!
> 
> DO NOT TAKE THIS LIGHTLY, PLEASE TRAVEL IN GROUPS 3 OR MORE AND CARRY PEPPER SPRAY
> 
> *Things to stay alert for:*
> 
> - LEAVE YOUR CAR!! the MUNI and BART will take you every and anywhere you need. Also parking sucks and is expensive
> - be wary if you go on the 14 Mission bus because I have been mugged on it twice
> - if you're a woman wearing skimpy clothes in the Mission district (mainly 24th street), men WILL try to attack you and lure you into their cars to abduct you!!! NEVER TAKE A RIDE FROM ANYBODY NO MATTER HOW NICE THEY MAY SEEM!!!!
> - don't be mean to the homeless people but don't give them money if they have scabs on their faces or bulging veins, that means they are on drugs. instead, give them food or drinks.
> 
> *Pickpocket advisories:*
> 
> - at Chinatown during the day or during events, streets get crowded and there are MANY pickpockets
> - also many pickpockets on crowded buses
> - do NOT use your phone to check social media or send long texts or call anybody when you are on Market street, it will get stolen.
> - this goes for the bus/train too. Keep a tight grip at all times, or else someone might snatch it from your hand and get off the bus right as the doors are closing.
> - fisherman's wharf is a pickpockets dream, lots of unsuspecting tourists with their bags and pockets wide open. If you carry your phone in your back pocket and part of the phone hangs out this doubles your risk
> - don't lend your phone to anybody for any reason at all. No exceptions
> little things all tourists should know:
> - don't be afraid to ask for directions! if you're totally lost, try asking someone at a bus stop to point you in the right direction.
> - bus drivers really don't care if you pay or not. If you don't have the $2.25 or .75 to pay the fare, you can just get in through the back door and sit down. Don't beg or plea, they really don't care
> - don't take your sweet time getting on and off the bus, move fast
> - the driver will not wait for you to pay after you step on board, so have your money ready before getting on or hold onto something for when it lurches forward.
> - try to keep maps stowed when in urban or public places. It kinda gives away the sense that you're a vulnerable tourist
> - inbound buses go towards the center of the city/downtown and outbound buses go to the outer edges. Lots of people get this confused
> - dont wear any clothing thats solid red or solid blue when in the mission district
> - remember how people would walk slowly in the hallways in high school? when walking down market street, don't be that person.
> - there is very much meth usage in the LGBT community in the Castro so just be careful
> 
> thats all i can think of off the top of my head but please feel free to e-mail me for any additional questions that you may have @ [email protected]
> peace!! )
> 
> *Reasons Why San Francisco Is the Worst Place Ever*


LOL, you must be the most unlucky person I've ever witnessed to have seen all that in San Fran of all places. Also seem incredibly sheltered and/or paranoid with the warnings and advice. 

I've been to San Fran a dozen times over the past decade or so and have never felt anything but safe. The homeless/mentally ill are definitely much more aggresive and in your face than anything I'm use to in Chicago, but I never had any _personal _problems with them.

I don't know why any visitors would be hanging out in the city south of 280 anyway....


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ There's a place I like visiting close to the US-101/I-280 junction... and it is a well-kept secret that not a lot of tourists visit. It's called Bernal Heights Park, which provides excellent views of San Francisco, but, you will need local help (like yours truly) to get there and around safely. :yes: Here's what you get from that vantage point:


IMG_1917 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​


----------



## koolio

Chicagoago said:


> LOL, you must be the most unlucky person I've ever witnessed to have seen all that in San Fran of all places. Also seem incredibly sheltered and/or paranoid with the warnings and advice.
> 
> I've been to San Fran a dozen times over the past decade or so and have never felt anything but safe. The homeless/mentally ill are definitely much more aggresive and in your face than anything I'm use to in Chicago, but I never had any _personal _problems with them.
> 
> I don't know why any visitors would be hanging out in the city south of 280 anyway....


I really don't want to needlessly bad mouth anyone/city but based on my own personal experiences, SF is the most sketchy major American city that I have ever been to. On the very first day that I spent in the city, I nearly got attacked by a troglodyte at the Powell St. BART station because I yelled "what the f**k?" at him after he openly struck his girlfriend in front of everyone at the platform. Thankfully a cop came down the escalator at the exact same time as the guy started to creep towards me. Obviously that is a very isolated incident that I presume is not commonplace in the city, so maybe that has unfairly clouded my judgement of the city but I've heard similar sentiments from others as well. I have a couple of female friends who work in the bay area and they both said that a lot of SF is very unsafe to walk through by yourself in the evening. 

I think the difference between SF and a city like Chicago is that in the latter, there is definitely much more violent crime, but most of that seems to be isolated to neighbourhoods outside of the downtown core and the victims, unfortunately, tend to be individuals of only a few demographic groups. On the other hand, there seem to be a lot mentally ill or violently aggressive individuals across SF, hence it isn't possible for one to simply "avoid" certain areas. Obviously the situation in Chicago is certainly more problematic when you look at it, but I am just stating my observation as an outsider and how the situation in SF can appear to more dangerous for others.


----------



## diz

Cal_Escapee said:


> Oh, there's other ridiculous things but not so much different from many other places and not necessarily things that matter to a sensible tourist (this is a travel thread).


In that case, as former BA-sider turned tourist, I find the number of exceptional dim sum restaurants in SF ludicrous. For the love of god, send some up here.


----------



## El Mariachi

koolio said:


> I really don't want to needlessly bad mouth anyone/city but based on my own personal experiences, SF is the most sketchy major American city that I have ever been to. On the very first day that I spent in the city, I nearly got attacked by a troglodyte at the Powell St. BART station because I yelled "what the f**k?" at him after he openly struck his girlfriend in front of everyone at the platform. Thankfully a cop came down the escalator at the exact same time as the guy started to creep towards me. Obviously that is a very isolated incident that I presume is not commonplace in the city, so maybe that has unfairly clouded my judgement of the city but I've heard similar sentiments from others as well. I have a couple of female friends who work in the bay area and they both said that a lot of SF is very unsafe to walk through by yourself in the evening.
> 
> I think the difference between SF and a city like Chicago is that in the latter, there is definitely much more violent crime, but most of that seems to be isolated to neighbourhoods outside of the downtown core and the victims, unfortunately, tend to be individuals of only a few demographic groups. On the other hand, there seem to be a lot mentally ill or violently aggressive individuals across SF, hence it isn't possible for one to simply "avoid" certain areas. Obviously the situation in Chicago is certainly more problematic when you look at it, but I am just stating my observation as an outsider and how the situation in SF can appear to more dangerous for others.


Isn't SF the world capiitol of bums? I think all those West Coast cities have aggressive bums, deadbeats, drug addicts, and poor people.


----------



## Jonesy55

koolio said:


> What are some good places to visit in Finland if not Helsinki?


This is what the Brits do when they go to Finland for a holiday. 

http://www.thomson.co.uk/destinations/europe/finland/lapland/holidays-lapland.html

Other than that the Åland islands look nice.


----------



## El_Greco

El Mariachi said:


> Isn't SF the world capiitol of bums? I think all those West Coast cities have aggressive bums, deadbeats, drug addicts, and poor people.


What what? I always wanted to go to SF!


----------



## Cal_Escapee

El Mariachi said:


> Isn't SF the world capiitol of bums? I think all those West Coast cities have aggressive bums, deadbeats, drug addicts, and poor people.


SF is the world capital of self-centered "compassion" and "tolerance". There are hardly any enforceable standards of public behavior but that is combined with a lot of wealth translated into a very generous system of public benefits. San Francisco is estimated to spend in excess of $100 million (that's an old number--by now it's probably well in excess) annually on an estimated (every year the city tries to count them) 8000 homeless individuals. For the math-challenged, that's about $12,500 per year each and doesn't count whatever federal and state benefits they receive (many are veterans, some are seniors entitled to Social Security old age and/or disability benefits; many qualify for Medicaid). So like the citizenry in general, this may be the most affluent group of homeless people in the country.

And the city tries to make them aware of the bounty with both vans full of social workers constantly rolling through the downtown and periodic "fairs" with tables set up to help them apply for the various benefit programs.

The city also builds "supportive housing" replete with lower floor medical and substance abuse treatment facilities (these are not warehouses for them--these are real individual apartments). And the city also has a more extensive system of neighborhood health centers than most cities where the mentally ill among them--that's a lot of those who stay on the street--can get treatment.

But what San Francisco never does is ban almost any form of public behavior or arrest anyone for it. Complete public nudity and or fornication--used to be fine anytime/anywhere (now still OK at street festivals and away from tourists frightened eyes). Sleeping on, even if completely obstructing sidewalks--no problem. Having your vicious pit bull with you everywhere including inside restaurants (CA state law bans non-asistance animals in food service places)--no one will tell you you can't do that.

THIS is what makes us different from places like New York and Chicago I think. The city actually has a low rate of violent crime and much of what does occur is perpetrated by non-residents (there is easy access to dowtown from Oakland, a much more violent city, via BART). It seems like every time there is a shooting or other violent crime, the perp is from the other side of the Bay and not uncommonly the police end up chasing them as they flee back over there (these chases across the Bay Bridge are becoming a Saturday night regular event).


----------



## musiccity

koolio said:


> What are some good places to visit in Finland if not Helsinki?


Porvoo!


----------



## musiccity

Okay, genuine travel related question.


So today, I opened up a savings account so I can start saving money for my solo trip abroad next summer. So let's say once I have the money and I go online to purchase the plane ticket, but a few months down the road my plans change and I can no longer go on the trip, can I cancel that ticket and get a full refund?

It may seem like a dumb questions to seasoned travelers but this will be my first overseas journey alone so I don't really know much about how everything works.


----------



## Geborgenheit

If you buy flexible tickets, you can cancel them and get refund.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

musiccity said:


> Okay, genuine travel related question.
> 
> 
> So today, I opened up a savings account so I can start saving money for my solo trip abroad next summer. So let's say once I have the money and I go online to purchase the plane ticket, but a few months down the road my plans change and I can no longer go on the trip, can I cancel that ticket and get a full refund?
> 
> It may seem like a dumb questions to seasoned travelers but this will be my first overseas journey alone so I don't really know much about how everything works.


There are usually refundable tickets and non-refundable tickets. The non-refundable ones are cheaper but know what you are buying. You can also buy "travel insurance" but read the fine print. This is meant to provide reimbursement if you get sick and can't go or your plans get cancelled and so on. Probably wouldn't pay if you just change your mind but read that fine print.



> What does travel insurance cover?
> One of the most important elements of travel insurance is medical expenses cover for if you are taken ill or injured while abroad. Travel insurance can also cover you if:
> 
> your baggage and personal belongings are lost or stolen;
> your cash is lost or stolen cash;
> you have to cut short or cancel your holiday because of illness or injury, or death of a close relative;
> your flight is delayed or cancelled.
> A useful extra included in some travel insurance policies is personal liability cover which will cover you for costs involved if you injure someone or damage their property while on holiday.


http://www.uswitch.com/travel-insurance/travel-insurance-guide/

Travel insurance reviews: http://www.topconsumerreviews.com/travel-insurance/


----------



## godgame

Cal_Escapee said:


> SF is the world capital of self-centered "compassion" and "tolerance". There are hardly any enforceable standards of public behavior but that is combined with a lot of wealth translated into a very generous system of public benefits. San Francisco is estimated to spend in excess of $100 million (that's an old number--by now it's probably well in excess) annually on an estimated (every year the city tries to count them) 8000 homeless individuals. For the math-challenged, that's about $12,500 per year each and doesn't count whatever federal and state benefits they receive (many are veterans, some are seniors entitled to Social Security old age and/or disability benefits; many qualify for Medicaid). So like the citizenry in general, this may be the most affluent group of homeless people in the country.
> 
> And the city tries to make them aware of the bounty with both vans full of social workers constantly rolling through the downtown and periodic "fairs" with tables set up to help them apply for the various benefit programs.
> 
> The city also builds "supportive housing" replete with lower floor medical and substance abuse treatment facilities (these are not warehouses for them--these are real individual apartments). And the city also has a more extensive system of neighborhood health centers than most cities where the mentally ill among them--that's a lot of those who stay on the street--can get treatment.
> 
> But what San Francisco never does is ban almost any form of public behavior or arrest anyone for it. Complete public nudity and or fornication--used to be fine anytime/anywhere (now still OK at street festivals and away from tourists frightened eyes). Sleeping on, even if completely obstructing sidewalks--no problem. Having your vicious pit bull with you everywhere including inside restaurants (CA state law bans non-asistance animals in food service places)--no one will tell you you can't do that.
> 
> THIS is what makes us different from places like New York and Chicago I think. The city actually has a low rate of violent crime and much of what does occur is perpetrated by non-residents (there is easy access to dowtown from Oakland, a much more violent city, via BART). It seems like every time there is a shooting or other violent crime, the perp is from the other side of the Bay and not uncommonly the police end up chasing them as they flee back over there (these chases across the Bay Bridge are becoming a Saturday night regular event).


oakland is really part of sanfran now.


----------



## siamu maharaj

musiccity said:


> Okay, genuine travel related question.
> 
> 
> So today, I opened up a savings account so I can start saving money for my solo trip abroad next summer. So let's say once I have the money and I go online to purchase the plane ticket, but a few months down the road my plans change and I can no longer go on the trip, can I cancel that ticket and get a full refund?
> 
> It may seem like a dumb questions to seasoned travelers but this will be my first overseas journey alone so I don't really know much about how everything works.


All tickets tell you if they are refundable or not. Or how much you lose if you chance/cancel. It's not at all logical, so always read the fine print. For example the same economy seat may be available for $100 and $200. $200 would be fully refundable, but $100 would carry a $50 charge. So, unless anyone is retarded, $100 is a better value. Sometimes, and Cathay Pacific is a big culprit, both would be IDENTICAL. Same cancellation charges, permitted changes, baggage policy, etc. etc. Keep in mind, I am talking about the same exact seat being available at different price points.

You're always shown all the conditions at the time of purchase, though sometimes you may have to click a link. Always do that.

Second, you can buy insurance. Insurance tend to have nasty fine print, so make sure you read everything. Your credit card may also have travel insurance, so look into that too. It often helps to read the brochure.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

El Mariachi said:


> Isn't SF the world capiitol of bums? I think all those West Coast cities have aggressive bums, deadbeats, drug addicts, and poor people.


Here's what we do for them:



> *Purchase Of Land To Build $889K Affordable Apartments Approved*
> July 29, 2015
> 
> San Francisco’s Board of Supervisors has unanimously approved the City’s $18.5 million purchase of the corner parcel at 490 South Van Ness Avenue and 16th Street in the Mission . . . .
> 
> The City intends to build permanently affordable apartments on the site for families making no more than 50 percent of the Area Median Income (AMI). *Twenty (20) percent of the units will be designated for formerly homeless families* making less than 30 percent of the AMI.
> 
> . . . the project cost for the 72-unit building, including the land, has been estimated at $64 million or roughly *$888,889 per unit*.
> 
> . . . the effective incremental cost to the City for the development of an additional 60 affordable units on the site will be well over *$1 million* apiece.
> 
> . . . start construction spring 2016. The building should be ready for occupancy by the end of 2017.
> 
> Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be


http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...uild-889k-affordable-apartments-approved.html

Do YOU have a $1 million apartment? If you were homeless in San Francisco and a little bit lucky, you could have one.


----------



## musiccity

Hey guys, thanks for the information!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

godgame said:


> oakland is really part of sanfran now.


In my eyes, I don't think so. Oakland, for all its grit and grime, is its own city. Heck, it even has its own Chinatown which "rivals" San Francisco's, and yet, it is more down to earth and homey than its west Bay counterpart. It is even more cosmopolitan in nature, with a seemingly balanced population of Whites, African-Americans, Latinos, and Asians... and it even has a university dedicated to pot (yes, I'm not joking, weed) called *Oaksterdam University*.


----------



## Skyprince

Just booked my flight for Next year trip :
Italy and Malta !! :hug:

Will be my 2nd time to amazing country Italy and will visit Rome, Naples and Amalfi Coast  

Then will fly by Ryanair from Ciampino to Malta

I think in coming years I have to do Italy again but will concentrate in Southern half of Italy


----------



## diz

"We have" Jollibee, in Seattle. I was there last week. :colgate: But interesting that there's a branch over there.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ You mean in Tukwila? Yes, Jollibee has gone far as the East Coast, but not yet deep down as Florida where a lot of Filipino-Americans live. :yes:


----------



## HARTride 2012

diz said:


> Anyone been to Norfolk, VA? Any good stuff?


I visited Norfolk and Virginia Beach in April of 2013, as I have family in Virginia Beach. And my step dad visits periodically on business.

While there isn't much to do sightseeing wise, you will benefit from the popular Virginia Beach Oceanfront, which has beautiful sunrise views and shops and eateries. Nearby is the Hilltop Shopping District and Lynnhaven Mall, and then in Downtown Norfolk, you have the Wisconsin (retired US Navy ship), the MacArthur Center Mall, and a few places to hang out here and there.

Transit-wise, I was able to ride The Tide LRT, which is being evaluated for expansion. Definitely something to take advantage of. The bus system is okay, but could use a lot of improvements.

Williamsburg to the north has some charming historic places that you might want to check out, though I wasn't able to go there.

Sorry if my post isn't as encouraging, as this is from a tourist perspective, and not a business traveler.

My step dad sometimes has a chance to do some sight seeing, but not a whole lot, when he is on business trips. His last two trips to Norfolk, he was able to have dinner at Jollibee in Virginia Beach.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

So I will be in Long Beach, CA for about 8 nights (26th sep to 4th of Oct) and all the 5 star hotels around the convention center are fully booked 

I went for the nearest 2 star Motel to the convention center. The reviews seem promising. 100% for cleanliness. That is all that matters to me really but the place looks like the place that lady from the movie Phsyco was stabbed in !

anything worth visiting in the area or surrounding areas ? the guy I am going with wants to visit SD for a day , worth it ?


----------



## siamu maharaj

That'd make it the only clean motel in America.


----------



## Jonesy55

siamu maharaj said:


> Yeah, it;s one of the few industries where the large faceless organization is much better than the small mom and pop outfit. I also learned this lesson the hard way. Learned it a few times actually. And every time I get lured by a cheap rental, I remind myself of all the bad experiences over the past.
> 
> And yes, Enterprise is good. Never used it myself in the US, but my friend was a true believer in Enterprise and always sang its praises.


Enterprise has always been fine for me.

Anybody here tried Rent-a-wreck?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Dubai_Boy said:


> So I will be in Long Beach, CA for about 8 nights (26th sep to 4th of Oct) and all the 5 star hotels around the convention center are fully booked
> 
> I went for the nearest 2 star Motel to the convention center. The reviews seem promising. 100% for cleanliness. That is all that matters to me really but the place looks like the place that lady from the movie Phsyco was stabbed in !
> 
> anything worth visiting in the area or surrounding areas ? the guy I am going with wants to visit SD for a day , worth it ?


No plans going north?  You can do a day trip to SF by flying back and forth with JetBlue from Long Beach... but San Diego is awesome too. I have a few friends who live down there, and I've been there once that I wanna go back there this Christmas if I can!

With San Diego, it has a mild weather when you visit, and I recommend going to:

- Coronado Island (Navy Base)
- San Diego Sea World
- Balboa Park and San Diego Zoo
- Gaslamp Quarter and Horton Plaza
- Oceanside (north San Diego County)
- The Embarcadero and Petco Stadium (baseball)


----------



## Dubai_Boy

siamu maharaj said:


> That'd make it the only clean motel in America.




It cost me 180 US$ per night , they call it an "INN" on booking.com

but it sure does look like a motel


----------



## Dubai_Boy

@FOD , thanks a lot. Very informative.

also, if I manage to get to SF for half a day or so , I will send you a PM


----------



## Cal_Escapee

diz said:


> Business! I was told Virginia Beach isn't far away. Would probably try to head there after work.
> 
> I'm mostly looking for good eats.


I'd cross the Bridge-Tunnel to Chincoteague for some authentic tidewater seafood.









https://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=aaplw&p=Chesapeake+Bridge-Tunnel+photo


----------



## Jonesy55

$180 per night? That's a luxury hotel not a motel! 

I remember paying about $30 per night at motels split between 3 of us when I visited, places like Motel 6 and Super 8. That was a good number of years ago though, I wonder how much those places charge now?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

As for going within the area, Dubai, I would be good taking the Blue Line light rail up to Downtown Los Angeles if you wanna see more sights. Within Long Beach, however, you have the Queen Mary (an old passenger ship now docked as a museum) and a few sights downtown. You would drive down to Orange County to visit Disneyland (in Anaheim) or see UC Irvine -- maybe drive along the 5 corridor (Interstate 5) to understand why SoCal is so auto-centric. And also, avoid the 405 if possible because its traffic can be a massive funeral procession all day and night... if you want, I can give you frequent traffic updates too since LA is very notorious for that. :lol:


----------



## Cal_Escapee

Dubai_Boy said:


> So I will be in Long Beach, CA for about 8 nights (26th sep to 4th of Oct) and all the 5 star hotels around the convention center are fully booked
> 
> I went for the nearest 2 star Motel to the convention center. The reviews seem promising. 100% for cleanliness. That is all that matters to me really but the place looks like the place that lady from the movie Phsyco was stabbed in !
> 
> anything worth visiting in the area or surrounding areas ? the guy I am going with wants to visit SD for a day , worth it ?


Going to San Diego from Long Beach: I once did that drive. Left around 4 PM on Friday afternoon. Got to north SD suburbs around 11 PM. Depending on traffic it may not be a "day trip".

Plenty of TV-fave beach towns in "the OC" (aka Orange County). Laguna Beach, Huntington Beach, Newport Beach, South Coast Mall (high end shopping mall for affluent OC-ers).

Or check out Venice Beach, Marina del Rey, Santa Monica to the north.

Pretty much all these places have starred in lots of TV series.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

Jonesy55 said:


> $180 per night? That's a luxury hotel not a motel!
> 
> I remember paying about $30 per night at motels split between 3 of us when I visited, places like Motel 6 and Super 8. That was a good number of years ago though, I wonder how much those places charge now?


My favorite chain is Red Roof Inns which is a little upscale from Motel 6 but still in budget territory.

But these places tend to be along freeways. $180 might be fair in Long Beach itself near the water, especially if it's a holiday weekend (Labor Day) or a convention is in town (else why was everything booked?)

PS: "Inn" in the name of any motel chain just means they have some pretentions. It is what it looks like whatever that may be. "Holiday Inns" are often high rise hotels.


----------



## Jonesy55

Yeah, of course location and timing does make a big difference. Those cheap places I stayed in were mostly by freeway junctions, at the time there were tourism places at the state borders that had free magazine/booklet type things you could pick up with discount vouchers for motels in the state and we just picked the cheapest ones from that. I guess they don't exist any more do they with the internet taking over?


----------



## siamu maharaj

Jonesy55 said:


> $180 per night? That's a luxury hotel not a motel!
> 
> I remember paying about $30 per night at motels split between 3 of us when I visited, places like Motel 6 and Super 8. That was a good number of years ago though, I wonder how much those places charge now?


You're looking at something like $60, not accounting for location and time of the year. Anything less than $50 means it's filth-ridden.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Jonesy55 said:


> Yeah, of course location and timing does make a big difference. Those cheap places I stayed in were mostly by freeway junctions, at the time there were tourism places at the state borders that had free magazine/booklet type things you could pick up with discount vouchers for motels in the state and we just picked the cheapest ones from that. I guess they don't exist any more do they with the internet taking over?


Can't speak for others, but I used them to save a lot during trips. Would normally save you $10-15/night, which is not bad.


----------



## Xusein

Jonesy55 said:


> Anybody here tried Rent-a-wreck?


I have. Avoid. You will be literally be renting wrecks. IMO, if I am going to rent a car, I want almost new ones.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

@Dubai here's what you get for JetBlue (flight code B6) doing Long Beach (airport code LGB) to San Francisco (and Oakland, if you wanna fly out to one and back from another):

320 = Airbus A320
32S = Either A320 or A321

B6148 LGB0700 - 0818OAK 320 D
B6736 LGB0811 - 0932SFO 32S D
B6348 LGB1515 - 1631OAK 320 D
B61436 LGB1555 - 1714SFO 32S D
B6448 LGB1904 - 2022OAK 320 D
B61636 LGB1933 - 2052SFO 32S x6

B6735 SFO0600 - 0725LGB 32S D
B6147 OAK0905 - 1023LGB 320 D
B61435 SFO1245 - 1410LGB 32S D
B6247 OAK1350 - 1508LGB 320 D
B6347 OAK1730 - 1847LGB 320 D
B61635 SFO1910 - 2030LGB 32S D

Try if you can book a flight out to Oakland so that you can start off early and flight out from San Francisco to get back later at night. :yes: That way, you can test a brand new train line when you arrive and take BART to San Francisco and SFO Airport afterwards. While there is a huge bounty of flights out of LAX, do it with caution since the 405 can be notorious traffic-wise. The other airport you can fly out from Long Beach would be Santa Ana, but I will save that for another post.


----------



## koolio

Xusein said:


> I have. Avoid. You will be literally be renting wrecks. IMO, if I am going to rent a car, I want almost new ones.


LOL that is a real service? Well, no one can sue them for false advertisement, that is for sure.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

@Dubai For Santa Ana Airport (named John Wayne), there are so much more options, but you will not be able to avoid the 405 since it is the fastest way to get there, some 35 minutes away from Long Beach Convention Center. I will split it on the following:

SFO (split between United and Southwest):
Weekdays: 14x daily, with 6x daily on Southwest and 8x daily on United
>> From SNA: first flight out @ 6:45am, last flight out @ 8:25pm
>> From SFO: first flight out @ 7:00am, last flight out @ 7:57pm

Saturdays: 10 flights, with 6 on United and 4 on Southwest
>> From SNA: first flight out @ 6:45am, last flight out @ 7:00pm
>> From SFO: first flight out @ 8:40am, last flight out @ 7:00pm

Sundays: 11 flights, with 6 on United and 5 on Southwest
>> From SNA: first flight out @ 8:20am, last flight out @ 7:55pm
>> From SFO: first flight out @ 8:40am, last flight out @ 7:57pm

OAK (all on Southwest):
Weekdays: 8x daily
Saturdays: 5 flights
Sundays: 8 flights


----------



## siamu maharaj

Xusein said:


> I have. Avoid. You will be literally be renting wrecks. IMO, if I am going to rent a car, I want almost new ones.


Well then pray you get my luck. I think I've rented at least 6 cars that were less than 2,000 km. 3 of them under 1,000 km. I've only ever rented one car about 20,000 (was 32k). And mostly under 10k.


----------



## Xusein

I think the last one that I drove, a 2015 Kia Optima, was in the 20k mile range. Not that bad. Of course people likely messed up the interior in the past but if the rental agencies usually make it pristine.


----------



## rdw3rd

diz said:


> Anyone been to Norfolk, VA? Any good stuff?


No place specific for seafood in the Norfolk area but there are a lot of local places with good fresh blue crabs, oysters and cherry stone clams...do try the clams. Across Hampton Roads in Newport News is the Mariners Museum with wonderful collections of small boats, models, etc. If you're into that. Williamsburg is worth a visit as is the Yorktown battlefield where Cornwallis surrendered, essentially ending the Revolution. Lots of Civil War skirmish & battlefield sites in easy drive and Fort Monroe is an interesting place in Newport News. Virginia Beach never appealed to me when living there as a youngster but it won't be that crowded after school has started. Can't tell you about the club scene as the last time I did anything like that in the area was regattas at the Norfolk Yacht & Country Club, more a sailing, tennis and members place...good dining room though.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Cal_Escapee said:


> Going to San Diego from Long Beach: I once did that drive. Left around 4 PM on Friday afternoon. Got to north SD suburbs around 11 PM. Depending on traffic it may not be a "day trip".
> 
> Plenty of TV-fave beach towns in "the OC" (aka Orange County). Laguna Beach, Huntington Beach, Newport Beach, South Coast Mall (high end shopping mall for affluent OC-ers).
> 
> Or check out Venice Beach, Marina del Rey, Santa Monica to the north.
> 
> Pretty much all these places have starred in lots of TV series.


If it is that long of a drive then I guess I should extend my stay a little. Would love to visit those places :cheers:


----------



## tpe

Dubai_Boy said:


> the guy I am going with wants to visit SD for a day , worth it ?


San Diego has changed a lot (probably for the better) since I did my research at the Supercomputing Center in La Jolla many years ago.

I would say a trip is definitely worth it.

The beach towns (La Jolla, Pacific beach, etc. -- much more laidback than those in LA) and the standard tourist destinations like Balboa Park, Catalina Island and the many neighborhoods (fond memories of Hillcrest and University Heights) are worth visiting. Some friends here still consider Balboa Park to be much more beautiful than any park in NYC. And downtown is certainly much nicer now compared to the days when I was there in the early 1990s.

And the microclimate is wonderful. A bit conservative (due to the bases), but lovely nonetheless.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

@Dubai It depends on the time of day you leave Long Beach for San Diego. If you leave early or off peak, you can get to SD in around 2 hours. But, if you leave during the peak periods (Fridays to San Diego, Sunday or Monday to Los Angeles), then it can take you a long time.


----------



## Xusein

I'm a bit jealous, I want to see Southern California one day myself. You could get a round trip here to San Diego for less than $200 sometimes. If I am to go, I'll go in the winter when it's rainy and dark here and warm and sunny down here.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

Xusein said:


> I'm a bit jealous, I want to see Southern California one day myself. You could get a round trip here to San Diego for less than $200 sometimes. If I am to go, I'll go in the winter when it's rainy and dark here and warm and sunny down here.


"It never rains in Southern CA" is only true in summer. California has a distinct rainy season--in the winter--and "Winter is coming". This year, they are saying it's going to be a Dusie:



> *Fed upgrade El Nino to strong, but not as big as 1997-98*
> Seth Borenstein, Ap Science Writer
> Updated 8:45 pm, Friday, September 11, 2015
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — Federal forecasters upgraded this year's El Nino to an unusual strong status, but said it's probably not a record breaker or drought buster . . . .
> 
> So far the El Nino is the third strongest on record, behind 1997-98 and a weird one in 1987-88 that peaked early.
> 
> Meteorologists said *strong El Ninos usually dump heavy rains on southern California*, but its four-year water deficit is too big to be erased in one wet winter . . . .


http://www.sfgate.com/news/science/...-Nino-to-strong-but-not-as-big-as-6496165.php


----------



## Xusein

^^ But it is still very tame compared to Seattle or the PNW in general.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

Xusein said:


> ^^ But it is still very tame compared to Seattle or the PNW in general.


Not necessarily. What happens is that massive storm systems come into the West Coast off the Pacific. In normal years they hit the northern part of the coast around Seattle and Vancouver. But some years they hit farther south in central or southern California and, when that happens, California gets "Seattle weather" and Seattle itself usually has a dry winter. This pattern is what El Niños often bring.

The most rain anywhere on the west coast comes from a so-called "Pineapple Express": a trail of moisture from the area of Hawaii resulting from a Pacific low. And those can hit almost anywhere.

Typical example









This one's slamming SoCal:









Source: https://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=aaplw&p=Pineapple+express+weather+photo


----------



## Xusein

I'm talking about average winter weather, not only during El Nino years. On average, San Diego's winters are more hospitable than Seattle's. 

But I guess if I want to see truly warm weather in the winter, it's probably better to go to Hawaii or Mexico.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

I recall that user who thought about "why would anyone go south of I-280"... here's what you'll get to see south of US-101 and I-280, again from Bernal Heights:


IMG_1947 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC02547 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
And a wider view of San Francisco:


IMG_1893 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​


----------



## koolio

San Francisco drenched in bright sunlight is absolutely magnificent. Truly a sight to behold.


----------



## Svartmetall

It's a city that is definitely on my list of "MUST VISIT". Everyone I know who has been to San Francisco says it's an awesome city.


----------



## Jonesy55

koolio said:


> LOL that is a real service? Well, no one can sue them for false advertisement, that is for sure.


:yes: Locations in many US states and also Scandinavia.

https://www.rentawreck.com/


----------



## streetscapeer

Svartmetall said:


> It's a city that is definitely on my list of "MUST VISIT". Everyone I know who has been to San Francisco says it's an awesome city.


I've been to many, many cities around the world (Italy, France, UK, Spain, China, Japan, Thailand, Greece, Mexico, Chile, Colombia, etc, etc) and as I consider myself a very worldly person (I'm really humble in person, I promise), I never thought I'd have _two_ American cities in my Top 3 or 4 favorite cities in the world (including NYC)... but when I went to San Francisco 2 or 3 years ago for just 3 days, I was beyond myself, I was loving it!

The architecture!!, the city layout, the magnificent bay views from every hilltop intersection, the lovely pastel and light colors everywhere, the vintage streetcars, the fog, the microclimates, The crazy hills everywhere (you really have to think in 3D there), and all the things I'm forgetting right now.... It was all just so magical (and this is coming from someone who studied SF like crazy as a teenager). Even the Caltrain ride up from San Jose was full of some of the most beautiful suburbs I've ever seen (especially around Mountain View and Palo Alto). Maybe more so than Westchester County here in NYC.. Even after all those other world cities, SF instantly became one of my Top 3 favorite cities!

And I still never made it to Sausalito, the Redwoods, or Eastbay. I'll be back soon of course.

:drool::drool:


----------



## DarkLite

If I ever go back to the United States in the short term it would be to visit Chicago :drool:


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Xusein said:


> I'm talking about average winter weather, not only during El Nino years. On average, San Diego's winters are more hospitable than Seattle's.
> 
> But I guess if I want to see truly warm weather in the winter, it's probably better to go to Hawaii or Mexico.


How about Miami?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

koolio said:


> San Francisco drenched in bright sunlight is absolutely magnificent. Truly a sight to behold.


Indeed. There are othr viewing spots like Twin Peaks (will show later on), as well as yet another secret spot that I've discovered a few years back yet have to revisit again before the rains come in... and one of the sweetest view spots would be up in the Marin Headlands (weekdays by car only, transit service available from SF side weekends and holidays). I've got quite a lot of view shots, yet I still have to get a few wonderful shots from the Headlands with my newer Canon (I have those with my nearly beaten up Sony, which has endured a few falls and 140,000+ shots).



Svartmetall said:


> It's a city that is definitely on my list of "MUST VISIT". Everyone I know who has been to San Francisco says it's an awesome city.


Ah yes. You can fly to my place either out from Stockholm (with Norwegian, on board a B787) or from Copenhagen (with SAS, on board an A340-300). The former will get you to Oakland, while the latter will get you to San Francisco. And by the way, that motivates me once more to reopen my city threads, given that I have two cameras to use and I take so many images... I don't know if I've been taking exceptional pics lately too!



streetscapeer said:


> I've been to many, many cities around the world (Italy, France, UK, Spain, China, Japan, Thailand, Greece, Mexico, Chile, Colombia, etc, etc) and as I consider myself a very worldly person (I'm really humble in person, I promise), I never thought I'd have _two_ American cities in my Top 3 or 4 favorite cities in the world (including NYC)... but when I went to San Francisco 2 or 3 years ago for just 3 days, I was beyond myself, I was loving it!
> 
> The architecture!!, the city layout, the magnificent bay views from every hilltop intersection, the lovely pastel and light colors everywhere, the vintage streetcars, the fog, the microclimates, The crazy hills everywhere (you really have to think in 3D there), and all the things I'm forgetting right now.... It was all just so magical (and this is coming from someone who studied SF like crazy as a teenager). Even the Caltrain ride up from San Jose was full of some of the most beautiful suburbs I've ever seen (especially around Mountain View and Palo Alto). Maybe more so than Westchester County here in NYC.. Even after all those other world cities, SF instantly became one of my Top 3 favorite cities!
> 
> And I still never made it to Sausalito, the Redwoods, or Eastbay. I'll be back soon of course.
> 
> :drool::drool:


Hahahahaha come back here and I can show you even more! And that Caltrain ride from San Jose to SF must be a really interesting way to discover what the Peninsula is all about, especially those wonderful towns you've mentioned. I would combine Caltrain with the buses along the way to see even more streetscapes in both Santa Clara and San Mateo Counties, and I can host you in the North Bay and East Bay too.

I've thought for a little while to charge people for my personal tours, yet I thought it would be much better to keep it for free (provided that I do an excellent job showing around). I'm not sure if it is even worth it, especially that I do tours for my love of the region I live in...


----------



## Cal_Escapee

Xusein said:


> I'm talking about average winter weather, not only during El Nino years. On average, San Diego's winters are more hospitable than Seattle's.
> 
> But I guess if I want to see truly warm weather in the winter, it's probably better to go to Hawaii or Mexico.


I was NOT. I was simply saying that, if you are coming to California in winter to escape the Northeastern chill, you are rolling the dice because California winters are not always so pleasant. In fact, I am a "Cal Escapee" in winter precisely because San Francisco's winters can be gray and drizzly 3 days out of 7 in Dec-March. If you want sunshine and 70 degree temps, come to Arizona with me.

With this year's El Niño prediction, here's what to expect this year (note the references to Seal Beach--that's just south of Long Beach where this discussion started):


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Well, when you're "away" from SF, I take care of the City by taking pics even in the rain.  It is sheer joy for me to have the rain when it comes, especially I come from a place where rains come in for months at a time (up to 7 months per year).


----------



## musiccity

!!BIG NEWS!!

It's not 100% yet but it looks like I'll be going to Peru in May of 2016!!!!! :banana::banana::banana: I almost have enough money saved up to buy the plane ticket!


My itinerary is Lima -> Cusco -> Sacred Valley -> Machu Picchu. Nothing is organized but I do know I'll be flying Spirit Air from Atlanta to Lima via a layover in Ft. Lauderdale. Any suggestions on places to stay? eat? visit? Other useful tips on being a traveler to Peru? (especially a solo traveler). Any and all information would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Fabricio JF

One advice I can give you is to avoid going by bus from Lima to Cusco. Go by plane. The overland journey is very long and tiring.


----------



## Geborgenheit

What interesting to see in Lima ?


----------



## Fabricio JF

They have one of the greatest food. I'd accept to make a gastronomic tourism there.


----------



## musiccity

Fabricio JF said:


> One advice I can give you is to avoid going by bus from Lima to Cusco. Go by plane. The overland journey is very long and tiring.



No worries, I was already planning on flying between Lima and Cusco.



Geborgenheit said:


> What interesting to see in Lima ?



Beautiful architecture, lovely districts, food, shopping, surfing. I'm nearly as excited to go to Lima as seeing the Andes!


----------



## streetscapeer

I did the Lima- Cusco leg by bus (16 hours) and it was definitely the most grueling long-distance ride of my life. 

It's not necessarily the time (I've done longer), It was the fact that almost the whole time you're winding up and down mountains, and constantly having to use your various muscles (mainly abdominal) to counteract the turns of the bus. It's almost constant FOR 16 HOURS!!... It was horrendous for my friend and I. 

No matter how cheap and tempting it looks, don't do it!!


----------



## Cal_Escapee

More on the subject of it "never" raining in Southern California:



> *Southern California Storm Swamps Roads, Causes Power Outages*
> Downtown Los Angeles saw record amount of rainfall
> Sept. 15, 2015 8:52 p.m. ET
> 
> LOS ANGELES—A record-breaking storm slammed parched Southern California on Tuesday, cutting off power to thousands, jamming traffic during the morning commute and stranding some people in surging waterways.
> 
> Downtown Los Angeles saw 2.39 inches of rain, breaking a record for the date and marking the second-wettest 24-hour period on record for September, National Weather Service meteorologist Robbie Munroe said.
> 
> Swift-water rescue crews plucked three people and a dog from tree branches as the Los Angeles River quickly swelled from its usual trickle to a raging torrent . . . .


http://www.wsj.com/articles/southern-california-storm-swamps-roads-causes-power-outages-1442364765


----------



## ainvan

musiccity said:


> It's not 100% yet but it looks like I'll be going to Peru in May of 2016!!!!!


Enjoy! IIRC, Sebvill lives in Lima, Peru.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

streetscapeer said:


> I did the Lima- Cusco leg by bus (16 hours) and it was definitely the most grueling long-distance ride of my life.
> 
> It's not necessarily the time (I've done longer), It was the fact that almost the whole time you're winding up and down mountains, and constantly having to use your various muscles (mainly abdominal) to counteract the turns of the bus. It's almost constant FOR 16 HOURS!!... It was horrendous for my friend and I.
> 
> No matter how cheap and tempting it looks, don't do it!!


This made me think of a different and, for Americans, more accessible trip that's definitely worth doing: The Chihuahua al Pacifico (aka "Copper Canyon") Railway.



































































































Photos: https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...-Canyon-train-Mexico-760x516.jpg&action=click


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Xusein said:


> I'm a bit jealous, I want to see Southern California one day myself. You could get a round trip here to San Diego for less than $200 sometimes. If I am to go, I'll go in the winter when it's rainy and dark here and warm and sunny down here.


I know my first trip when I find a job that pays enough for it up here is to fly to Los Angeles for a weekend. I love Socal. 


Southern California close to winter time! Or any other time of the year really... :lol: 










I won't lie though, I like the change of seasons and look forward to being able to drive an hour or two east for snow in the winter up here.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ SoCal would be an even more fun adventure when you combine it with Las Vegas. :yes:

P.S. Check your FB. I added you as a friend there.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ SoCal would be an even more fun adventure when you combine it with Las Vegas. :yes:
> 
> P.S. Check your FB. I added you as a friend there.


Did that twice last year! :lol:

Whats your name on fb? 

EDIT: I found it! Added you!


----------



## Skyprince

streetscapeer said:


> I did the Lima- Cusco leg by bus (16 hours) and it was definitely the most grueling long-distance ride of my life.
> 
> It's not necessarily the time (I've done longer), It was the fact that almost the whole time you're winding up and down mountains, and constantly having to use your various muscles (mainly abdominal) to counteract the turns of the bus. It's almost constant FOR 16 HOURS!!... It was horrendous for my friend and I.
> 
> No matter how cheap and tempting it looks, don't do it!!


I can relate that to my journey from Srinagar to Leh ( 420 km, done in 2 days ) yesterday

I find it very interesting.. the roads in many sections are rough and unpaved.
Had to use some energy to conteract turns and rough driving
The view is awesome with many peaks above 5,000 metres above sea level.
We had overnight stop in Kargil town where I slept on a bed in shared room at only 2 USD.. there is no proper toilet at all all along the way so you have to be emotionally strong enough

And now I am in Leh at around 3,500 metres.
So far no altitude sickness at all.. I breath as normally as ground.
Even at highest point of Srinagar- Leh journey in Fotu La ( around 4,000 metres ) I didnt feel sick at all..
The view from Leh is amazing!! Surrounded by high mountains, some with snow.


----------



## invincibletiger

Skyprince said:


> I can relate that to my journey from Srinagar to Leh ( 420 km, done in 2 days ) yesterday
> 
> I find it very interesting.. the roads in many sections are rough and unpaved.
> Had to use some energy to conteract turns and rough driving
> The view is awesome with many peaks above 5,000 metres above sea level.
> We had overnight stop in Kargil town where I slept on a bed in shared room at only 2 USD.. there is no proper toilet at all all along the way so you have to be emotionally strong enough
> 
> And now I am in Leh at around 3,500 metres.
> So far no altitude sickness at all.. I breath as normally as ground.
> Even at highest point of Srinagar- Leh journey in Fotu La ( around 4,000 metres ) I didnt feel sick at all..
> The view from Leh is amazing!! Surrounded by high mountains, some with snow.


There are hotels with Western style toilets on the way but you won't get them for USD 2


----------



## Cal_Escapee

invincibletiger said:


> There are hotels with Western style toilets on the way but you won't get them for USD 2


I remember when I got a hotel (with ouzo) for $2 here (and maybe now you can again--thanks EU):

*Agios Nicolaos, Crete*








https://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=aaplw&p=Agios+Nicolos+Crete


----------



## musiccity

Found this amazing and safe bus transportation system in Peru called Peru Hop.

http://www.peruhop.com/

Here's a map of their route. It's extremely tempting!!


----------



## Fabricio JF

^ In this case it can be interesting. Cities like Arequipa, Puno and Nazca (Photo) are also in high demand and you better take advantage your trip to Peru. Also check that the bus itinerary includes stops in the Andes points you want to see.









*Peruviaje*


----------



## musiccity

Fabricio JF said:


> ^ In this case it can be interesting. Cities like Arequipa, Puno and Nazca (Photo) are also in high demand and you better take advantage your trip to Peru. Also check that the bus itinerary includes stops in the Andes points you want to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Peruviaje*


The bus trip has many free excursions, it's wonderful! And it's hop-on-hop-off so I have an entirely flexible schedule! That route is also only $199. Not bad for how much it covers!


----------



## musiccity

Definitely adding Arequipa to the itinerary! :heart:


----------



## Chicagoago

musiccity said:


> !!BIG NEWS!!
> 
> It's not 100% yet but it looks like I'll be going to Peru in May of 2016!!!!! :banana::banana::banana: I almost have enough money saved up to buy the plane ticket!
> 
> 
> My itinerary is Lima -> Cusco -> Sacred Valley -> Machu Picchu. Nothing is organized but I do know I'll be flying Spirit Air from Atlanta to Lima via a layover in Ft. Lauderdale. Any suggestions on places to stay? eat? visit? Other useful tips on being a traveler to Peru? (especially a solo traveler). Any and all information would be greatly appreciated!!


I flew to Lima, Cusco and then did the four-day Inca Trail up to Machu Picchu a few years ago, it was a lot of fun.

Cusco was awesome, very unique and beautiful. Make sure to find the markets that are tucked away near the center of town and barter for some items to bring back. It's very cheap, and as far as bartering goes it's very laid back since it's mostly quiet older woman who do the bartering. 

Eat some cuy when you're there  , and definitely alpaca was good as well. There are some cool bars near the city center, world highest Irish bar I remember was cute, and then we had a lot of fun just wandering to the ruins north of town, Saqsaywaman.

Not sure what an itinerary is for the sacred valley, we just got dumped there and then hiked the trail for 4 days up and down and finally to Machu Picchu. The hike was difficult, but obviously one of those once in a lifetime things, tons of ruins, cloud rainforests, desert like, rivers, etc.

I would also say just fly from Lima to Cusco.


----------



## Fabricio JF

Or take the bus on the way and return by plane. I think you profit a maximum doing the tour of the main sights. Take another searched to see if there's something interesting more to see on the trip itinerary.


----------



## Svartmetall

Tried to book flights to the UK for tomorrow. Turns out there are NO RENTAL CARS available at Stansted at all according to every provider at the airport. Forgot it was the Rugby World Cup.

Stupid me.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Use mass transit?  Take the train for a change in pace... And what will you do in the UK?


----------



## Svartmetall

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Use mass transit?  Take the train for a change in pace... And what will you do in the UK?


Yeah, I am British originally so I know about our public transport system. Stansted airport is pants though if you try to get anywhere but London. Not only that but I would arrive at 23:30 making public transport rather untenable.


----------



## mw123

Anybody have any tips for day trips outside of New York or Chicago that are accessible by public transport? Will be there in a few weeks and would like to see some interesting small towns or nature.


----------



## musiccity

mw123 said:


> Anybody have any tips for day trips outside of New York or Chicago that are accessible by public transport? Will be there in a few weeks and would like to see some interesting small towns or nature.


For Chicago go to Galena, Illinois for sure!



Main Street, Galena, Illinois by ap0013, on Flickr

I would highly, highly, _highly_ recommend renting a car. Despite what some people here would argue, the US is simply not a public transportation country.


----------



## musiccity

Chicagoago said:


> I flew to Lima, Cusco and then did the four-day Inca Trail up to Machu Picchu a few years ago, it was a lot of fun.
> 
> Cusco was awesome, very unique and beautiful. Make sure to find the markets that are tucked away near the center of town and barter for some items to bring back. It's very cheap, and as far as bartering goes it's very laid back since it's mostly quiet older woman who do the bartering.
> 
> Eat some cuy when you're there  , and definitely alpaca was good as well. There are some cool bars near the city center, world highest Irish bar I remember was cute, and then we had a lot of fun just wandering to the ruins north of town, Saqsaywaman.
> 
> Not sure what an itinerary is for the sacred valley, we just got dumped there and then hiked the trail for 4 days up and down and finally to Machu Picchu. The hike was difficult, but obviously one of those once in a lifetime things, tons of ruins, cloud rainforests, desert like, rivers, etc.
> 
> I would also say just fly from Lima to Cusco.


Awesome chicagoago thanks for the info! I am planning on flying from Cusco to Lima.


----------



## rayvs99

mw123 said:


> Anybody have any tips for day trips outside of New York or Chicago that are accessible by public transport? Will be there in a few weeks and would like to see some interesting small towns or nature.





You can catch a metra or Amtrak train to the suburbs of Chicago. If you stay outside of Chicago meaning the suburbs metra would be more feasible it runs hourly during the weekdays and on weekends I think its every two hours. You can check out the Chicago Botanical gardens, its in the north suburb and maybe catch a concert at the Ravinia Park-The Ravinia Festival is the oldest outdoor music festival in the United States, with a series of outdoor concerts and performances held every summer from June to September. It has been the summer home of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra since 

Both Chicago botanical gardens and Ravinia park are in the northern suburbs/north shore areas,you may have to take a bus after the metra train ride. If you want to go further out with more of a small town feel- I like visiting Lake Geneva Wisconsin or Galena Illinois- you may have to take the Amtrak. Galena Illinois would be a weekend or two day trip.


----------



## rayvs99

Yes, renting a car would be easier if you are wanting to go to Galena IL or Lake Geneva Wisconsin, but if you stay in the Chicago suburbs Metra would be easier due to traffic congestion during rush hours.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

mw123 said:


> Anybody have any tips for day trips outside of New York or Chicago that are accessible by public transport? Will be there in a few weeks and would like to see some interesting small towns or nature.


Commuter trains from Penn Station run up the Hudson to towns in Westchester County which are attractive if you just want to see what's outside the city. So do Metro-North Harlem Line trains from Grand Central.










Here's an assortment of photos from the fancy town of Scarsdale: https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...06/05/scarsdale_9346_resized.jpg&action=close


----------



## mw123

Thanks guys! I'll definitely look into those places and think about hiring a car. I've never driven on the right hand side of the road before but I've heard it's not too difficult to switch. 

Galena looks exactly like what I had in mind musiccity. I've been scanning over Westchester County and there's just soo much to choose from.


----------



## musiccity

mw123 said:


> Thanks guys! I'll definitely look into those places and think about hiring a car. I've never driven on the right hand side of the road before but I've heard it's not too difficult to switch.
> 
> Galena looks exactly like what I had in mind musiccity. I've been scanning over Westchester County and there's just soo much to choose from.


You are very limited in what you can do in the US if you don't have a car, even in cities. And public transportation generally isn't very clean or comfortable (and sometimes not very safe!). 

Galena is lovely, so is Dubuque, IA which is across the river.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

koolio said:


> Looking to do a solo trip to Hong Kong in early October. Anyone have any experience/advice/opinions regarding accommodations? I'm assuming that hostels are plentiful. If not, there should be a decent amount of Airbnb options.


I stayed at Check Inn HK last month for 4 days and enjoyed it. Super cheap $55 for 4 days and the location was great too. I'd look into it.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

musiccity said:


> So Europe probably won't be in my budget. So I'm thinking about a vacation where I can practice my Spanish, so South America!
> 
> The trip I would like to do the most is Buenos Aires -> Colonia del Sacramento -> Montevideo.
> 
> You can take a ferry/bus combo trip that would only cost $13 from Buenos Aires to Montevideo if you buy the super economy ticket.


I was thinking of taking the same trip this December to take advantage of summer in South America. I was thinking of a 3 week break though that would be mostly:

1. Cusco (4 days)
2. La Paz (3 days)
3. Santiago and Valparaiso (4 days)
4. Buenos Aires and Montevideo (4 days b/w them)
5. Ushuaia/Bariloche/Perito Moreno (4 days)
6. Southern Chile/Torres del Paine (3 days)

I think it might be overstrech though but I like my travel to feel like an episode of the Amazing Race so I'm content with the distances. I guess it would be cool to see Easter Island and Iguazu Falls though!


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Also, I did Hong Kong -> Macau -> Beijing -> Chongqing (Dazu, Heishan Valley) -> Shanghai -> Taipei this past August and loved it a lot! I'm also now 35% done with my travel bucket list which is nice since I'm only 23. Will be adding +1 tomorrow (Memphis) when I spent the weekend touring Tennessee. Trying to get 50% done by age 25.


----------



## Skyprince

So finally Ive reached Tanglang Pass at 5,300+ metres above sea level. Thats te highest altitude Ive reached in life :cheers: 

No altitude sickness at all, and I even didnt take any medicine at all.
Just that,in Leh,when I push myself to walk fast, I noticed a minor headache . And I got tired easily when climbing up stairs to Shanti Stupa,its like I had to take long rest for each 20 to 30 steps. But at normal walking pace, i breathed normally



invincibletiger said:


> There are hotels with Western style toilets on the way but you won't get them for USD 2


Oh indeed, but I made alot of Indian friends inside the bus, so they asked me to join them i to shared dormitory at 100 rupees per bed. Despite the basic facility it was so fun that night, we chatted alot about life and travel an others

This trip to Ladakh for me, is among he best or maybe the most remarkable trip Ive taken. What a splendid view especially on Leh- Manali road, I was quite afraid the bus would fall from high extreme cliffs  Was surprised by alot of Tibetan /Ladakhi cultural offering in Leh


----------



## musiccity

Manitopiaaa said:


> Also, I did Hong Kong -> Macau -> Beijing -> Chongqing (Dazu, Heishan Valley) -> Shanghai -> Taipei this past August and loved it a lot! I'm also now 35% done with my travel bucket list which is nice since I'm only 23. Will be adding +1 tomorrow (Memphis) when I spent the weekend touring Tennessee. Trying to get 50% done by age 25.



You'll only be 2.5 hours from me :yes:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Manitopiaaa said:


> Also, I did Hong Kong -> Macau -> Beijing -> Chongqing (Dazu, Heishan Valley) -> Shanghai -> Taipei this past August and loved it a lot! I'm also now 35% done with my travel bucket list which is nice since I'm only 23. Will be adding +1 tomorrow (Memphis) when I spent the weekend touring Tennessee. Trying to get 50% done by age 25.


How about fulfilling your SF trip during the Superbowl out here?  The main challenge: I don't know if it will be a soaker! Perhaps wait until around springtime when it is prettier.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

^^Hotels are asking $750+ per night during the superbowl. Many rentals on AirBnB are a lot more.


----------



## musiccity

Manitopiaaa said:


> I was thinking of taking the same trip this December to take advantage of summer in South America. I was thinking of a 3 week break though that would be mostly:
> 
> 1. Cusco (4 days)
> 2. La Paz (3 days)
> 3. Santiago and Valparaiso (4 days)
> 4. Buenos Aires and Montevideo (4 days b/w them)
> 5. Ushuaia/Bariloche/Perito Moreno (4 days)
> 6. Southern Chile/Torres del Paine (3 days)
> 
> I think it might be overstrech though but I like my travel to feel like an episode of the Amazing Race so I'm content with the distances. I guess it would be cool to see Easter Island and Iguazu Falls though!


I wish I had the kinda of money to do these kinds of trips


----------



## Chicagoago

Manitopiaaa said:


> I was thinking of taking the same trip this December to take advantage of summer in South America. I was thinking of a 3 week break though that would be mostly: 1. Cusco (4 days) 2. La Paz (3 days) 3. Santiago and Valparaiso (4 days) 4. Buenos Aires and Montevideo (4 days b/w them) 5. Ushuaia/Bariloche/Perito Moreno (4 days) 6. Southern Chile/Torres del Paine (3 days) I think it might be overstrech though but I like my travel to feel like an episode of the Amazing Race so I'm content with the distances. I guess it would be cool to see Easter Island and Iguazu Falls though!


 LOVED Buenos Aires! Colonia Del Sacramento was really easy and quick, fairly small town but cute, we just went over for a few hours so we could check off Uruguay


----------



## musiccity

Chicagoago said:


> LOVED Buenos Aires!


When I first looked at South America as a travel destination for this summer (after finding that Europe is out of my price range), I first looked at doing a trip to Buenos Aires & Montevideo. But unfortunately the trip would be too expensive for my current funds. Hopefully some day soon though


----------



## Fabricio JF

I left to go to Argentina and went to the United States this year. Next year, the two countries fare well for my next trip. There are several countries that I am probing also in Central America and even Asia. Count for much in favor speak the local language cuz I am a lil lonely guy. I intend to improve my Spanish studying this indefinitely as I do with English. I still think I have to learn a fourth language, though difficult to find time for continued learning.


----------



## Svartmetall

For any EU citizen not living in their own country and who has a non-EEA spouse, you might find this information useful. 

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...as-the-holder-of-an-article-10-residence-card


This basically summarises how you can get visa free travel to the UK for your non-EEA partner if you travel with them. I newly discovered this rule this weekend as it is not very well understood. Now means my wife and I can actually visit the UK together without a visa for her.


----------



## Fabricio JF

It seems a good initiative there. I believe it is very important that the country accepted the spouse its citizens choose, regardless of nationality. Depending on the nationality would have to be necessary to foreigners have to apply for visa to live with their spouse in their country.

I do not know if other countries around the world adopt this initiative. I believe that each country should have different rules for naturalization or grant of permanent visa.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

fieldsofdreams said:


> How about fulfilling your SF trip during the Superbowl out here?  The main challenge: I don't know if it will be a soaker! Perhaps wait until around springtime when it is prettier.


I already have plane tickets to San Francisco and Los Angeles for November 10-November 15 for my birthday. 2 days in LA and 3 in San Francisco. It's mostly a sampler though and I plan to be back next Spring Break for a Western National Park tour with the little brother. Spirit Airlines had a one-way to LA from Washington for $34 and then I'm coming back from San Francisco for ~10,000 Southwest miles ($100). So $134 for a round-trip to the West Coast, I had to go.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

musiccity said:


> I wish I had the kinda of money to do these kinds of trips


I have no money. I just spend a lot of time on SecretFlying and TheFlightDeal and grab any opportunity I see. My plane ticket to South America is fully paid for by a United Airlines Credit Card. Spend $3,000 in 2 months, get 50,000 United Miles. So just by paying my rent $1,200x2: $2,400 and then spending $600 on food, I get the free 50,000 miles. Then I close my account and wait for the next deal. I visited 26 countries in Europe last year on $5,000. I honestly think travel is quite cheap. It would probably be cheaper for me to travel 24/7 than to spend a month living in Washington DC (my home)


----------



## musiccity

Manitopiaaa said:


> I have no money. I just spend a lot of time on SecretFlying and TheFlightDeal and grab any opportunity I see. My plane ticket to South America is fully paid for by a United Airlines Credit Card. Spend $3,000 in 2 months, get 50,000 United Miles. So just by paying my rent $1,200x2: $2,400 and then spending $600 on food, I get the free 50,000 miles. Then I close my account and wait for the next deal. I visited 26 countries in Europe last year on $5,000. I honestly think travel is quite cheap. It would probably be cheaper for me to travel 24/7 than to spend a month living in Washington DC (my home)



Interesting! I know it's possible to make travel decently affordable, I just don't quite know how yet. My Peru trip will probably cost around $1,200 if I include Bolivia and I find that very cheap


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Manitopiaaa said:


> I already have plane tickets to San Francisco and Los Angeles for November 10-November 15 for my birthday. 2 days in LA and 3 in San Francisco. It's mostly a sampler though and I plan to be back next Spring Break for a Western National Park tour with the little brother. Spirit Airlines had a one-way to LA from Washington for $34 and then I'm coming back from San Francisco for ~10,000 Southwest miles ($100). So $134 for a round-trip to the West Coast, I had to go.


Two in LA, three in the Bay... awesome birthday treat for you then! Looks like I will have to have my calendar set up if you wanna have me as your guide... PM me if you're interested. :yes:

November would still be a "fine" time to visit the Bay Area, bordering between the falling leaves and the rainy season. I don't know, though, if the views of SF would be spectacular from various vantage points (e.g. Twin Peaks, Bernal Heights, Marin Headlands), but I will do my very best to see what you can do out here.

If I get this right, you will be in my patch the 12th to the 15th?


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Manitopiaaa said:


> I visited 26 countries in Europe last year on $5,000.


How long for ? also, where did the majority of your travel money go ?

I remember, myself and my two brothers spent around 13k US$ back in 2008 (2 weeks Malaysia / 2 weeks Thailand) and we were proud we spent so little ! :nuts:

Air tickets not included....


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Excited (and/or nervous) for your ultra long-haul adventure to California yet? Starting tonight, a cool down is expected here in my patch (climbing to a peak though of around 40°C midday).


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Cal_Escapee said:


> ^^Hotels are asking $750+ per night during the superbowl. Many rentals on AirBnB are a lot more.


The costs might even out though as you have quite a lot of hotels along the 101 and 280 corridors... But, judging its popularity and significance, I suspect their rates will hike up by a lot too, even at the Airport hotels.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Excited (and/or nervous) for your ultra long-haul adventure to California yet? Starting tonight, a cool down is expected here in my patch (climbing to a peak though of around 40°C midday).


I will be travelling on the 3rd day of Eid. It is also my birthday on the first day of Eid (24th of Sep) so you can imagine my wife is upset that I will be speding my birthday and eid abroad. I wish I could cancel (especially since it is quite warm out there) because I want to spent the holidays with my family instead. But work calls ....

The weather in Long beach would be great if I was wearing the traditional Emirati clothing. However, I do not think that would be such a wise idea  which is why I am dreading my 8 minute walk from the INN to the convention center every morning and especially the walk back early afternoon

We were supposed to be 9 going from work but apparently the guy I enjoy travelling with is having a hard time getting a visa from the US embassy ! so there is a chance he wont be going


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ :lol: Yeah, you don't wanna do that unless you want to be mocked by others.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Dubai_Boy said:


> How long for ? also, where did the majority of your travel money go ?
> 
> I remember, myself and my two brothers spent around 13k US$ back in 2008 (2 weeks Malaysia / 2 weeks Thailand) and we were proud we spent so little ! :nuts:
> 
> Air tickets not included....


Full disclosure: I lived in Bologna, Italy for 10 months. But almost every weekend I traveled. 26 countries means an average of 1 country per every two weeks. Each trip was on average for 2 days so 50 days.

So say your hostel is $15 x 50: $750
Food is $20 x 50: $1,000
Say your airplane tickets/train are an average of $60 x 50: $3,000
And then intra-city travel is a good $10 x 50: $500

$3,000+$750+$500+$1,000: $5,250


----------



## -:UberMann:-

I'll be in Chicago next month, anybody knows where can I find one of those streamline moderne diners? Really want to eat in one.


----------



## rayvs99

You can try Ed Debevics they may have moved though but check before you go, its located downtown River North. 

You can also try The Wiener's Circle,I use to live close to here- the iconoclastic Chicago stand serving chardogs with a sloppy heap of verbal abuse while everyone seemed to be in on the joke, those segments also invoked some uncomfortable truths — mainly, a mostly white customer base from Lincoln Park versus a mostly black restaurant crew, each playing a “who can cross the line” game of chicken.


----------



## rayvs99

Has anyone here travelled to Colombia, any tips?


----------



## godgame

FREKI said:


> Back from China ( Shanghai ) - had virtually no luck accessing SSC from there, so I guess it's one of the many sites censored by the Great Chinese Firewall :dunno:
> 
> ( when used to Google search and services it feels really lame to have to "yahoo" and "Bing" things :lol: not to mention using Apple Maps - not a terrible map app, but it's search options is very lacking )
> 
> 
> Anyways we had a great time and I took a lot of great photos I can't wait to share :happy:
> 
> 
> PS anyone who have been to mainland China - how effing nuts is the traffic there - I was strafed twice by cars running red lights and once by a moped speeding directly into a crowd of pedestrians hno: their traffic deathtoll rate must be HUGE! :runaway:


did you pay for a mobile data plan? the mobile networks are not censored.


----------



## Skyprince

FREKI said:


> Back from China ( Shanghai ) - had virtually no luck accessing SSC from there, so I guess it's one of the many sites censored by the Great Chinese Firewall :dunno:
> 
> ( when used to Google search and services it feels really lame to have to "yahoo" and "Bing" things :lol: not to mention using Apple Maps - not a terrible map app, but it's search options is very lacking )
> 
> 
> Anyways we had a great time and I took a lot of great photos I can't wait to share :happy:
> 
> 
> PS anyone who have been to mainland China - how effing nuts is the traffic there - I was strafed twice by cars running red lights and once by a moped speeding directly into a crowd of pedestrians hno: their traffic deathtoll rate must be HUGE! :runaway:


But China looks like a disciplined country compared to say, India, Sri Lanka, Yemen, Egypt etc 

Maybe the worst driving I've seen is in Northern part of Yemen particularly in Sana'a.
There is a popular claim that people in Aden are the most disciplined drivers in Yemen because it used to be a British colony thus people learned from British on how to drive well... whereas people in Northern Yemen created their freaking own driving style


----------



## kokoa

Skyprince said:


> But China looks like a disciplined country compared to say, India, Sri Lanka, Yemen, Egypt etc


Yes it is, clean and ordered too, the traffic in not chaotic, only sometimes it's congested on some hot spots by the huge automotive and vehicles numbers.


----------



## kokoa

Svartmetall said:


> Typical nationalist viewpoint though. He speaks as if it is a sore point for Brits, I doubt most even know about the event because it happened so long ago. Bit like the Spanish armada, most don't even pay it a passing mention either in the UK or Spain beyond it being a historical curiosity.


The main point here is that because of this event is that the defeat and withdrawal of British forces in their futile attempt to invade Cartagena de Indias (Colombia), all Spanish-speaking populations of the Americas (North, Central and South ) maintained the Spanish as the comun language, culture and the aboriginal identity of each country.

If the English invasion had been successful throughout Spanish America we would now be speaking English. So the success of the invasion was crucial for the rest of the continent and the British and the Spaniards knew this. That's why they mounted and sent a formidable naval fleet to invade Cartagena, and they failed.

Pivotal times in the history of this part of the world.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

FREKI said:


> Back from China ( Shanghai ) - had virtually no luck accessing SSC from there, so I guess it's one of the many sites censored by the Great Chinese Firewall :dunno:
> 
> ( when used to Google search and services it feels really lame to have to "yahoo" and "Bing" things :lol: not to mention using Apple Maps - not a terrible map app, but it's search options is very lacking )
> 
> 
> Anyways we had a great time and I took a lot of great photos I can't wait to share :happy:
> 
> 
> PS anyone who have been to mainland China - how effing nuts is the traffic there - I was strafed twice by cars running red lights and once by a moped speeding directly into a crowd of pedestrians hno: their traffic deathtoll rate must be HUGE! :runaway:


I was in China for a month in August and SSC was not banned. Google, YouTube, NYT, Facebook, etc all were though. Bing is awful. Being in China and having nothing but Bing convinced me how truly shitty it is.


----------



## Skyprince

kokoa said:


> Yes it is, clean and ordered too, the traffic in not chaotic, only sometimes it's congested on some hot spots by the huge automotive and vehicles numbers.


China is an upper middle income country, so typically the standards are not on par with developed countries, but its certainly better than most other countries in the world


----------



## Svartmetall

Manitopiaaa said:


> I was in China for a month in August and SSC was not banned. Google, YouTube, NYT, Facebook, etc all were though. Bing is awful. Being in China and having nothing but Bing convinced me how truly shitty it is.


I couldn't get SSC in Shanghai or Beijing. Was very odd!


----------



## kokoa

Skyprince said:


> China is an upper middle income country, so typically the standards are not on par with developed countries, but its certainly better than most other countries in the world


No, it is not either an underdeveloped country, with its huge population I doubt any other country would be at their level in infrastructure and opportunities for their citizens considering their population. It's admirable its technological advances as well as the distribution of wealth among its population in the last 40 years, certainly this is not replicated in India or Indonesia for example.


----------



## meiwa

Manitopiaaa said:


> I was in China for a month in August and SSC was not banned. Google, YouTube, NYT, Facebook, etc all were though. Bing is awful. Being in China and having nothing but Bing convinced me how truly shitty it is.


It aint so bad. They have a bunch of their own stuff like; Baidu, Youku, 1688.com, Qzone, Weibo, ect... you just gotta learn to read Chinese xD


----------



## kokoa

Ah! no, they should learn English.


----------



## JustHorace

Manitopiaaa said:


> I was in China for a month in August and SSC was not banned. Google, YouTube, NYT, Facebook, etc all were though. Bing is awful. Being in China and having nothing but Bing convinced me how truly shitty it is.


I remember using one of those stealth proxy sites to access Facebook when I was in Beijing and when I finally got through, I suddenly felt a rush of fear as I imagined a Chinese swat already getting ready to bust me for breaking through the firewall. 

Then I posted about it on Facebook. lol


----------



## Svartmetall

Smiazon said:


> It aint so bad. They have a bunch of their own stuff like; Baidu, Youku, 1688.com, Qzone, Weibo, ect... you just gotta learn to read Chinese xD


Yeah, my wife uses nearly all of those. Quite strict on the censorship on Weibo, though so she is always careful what she posts.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Svartmetall said:


> Typical nationalist viewpoint though. He speaks as if it is a sore point for Brits, I doubt most even know about the event because it happened so long ago. Bit like the Spanish armada, most don't even pay it a passing mention either in the UK or Spain beyond it being a historical curiosity.


Yeah but it was quite funny.


----------



## FREKI

godgame said:


> did you pay for a mobile data plan? the mobile networks are not censored.


No I just used the hotels Wifi..

Why wouldn't they btw censor mobile data, the ISP's are located inside the country and uses the same pipelines out as anyone else..



kokoa said:


> Yes it is, clean and ordered too, the traffic in not chaotic, only sometimes it's congested on some hot spots by the huge automotive and vehicles numbers.


You base that on what?

When cars, buses and mopeds drives against traffic, honks their horns constantly and runs red lights and at speed right into pedestrian crows expecting them to jump out of their way that is the essense of chaotic! 

Nothing orderly about that - it's downright crazy and stupidly dangerous! ( they don't even get out of the way of ambulances or firetrucks! )



Manitopiaaa said:


> I was in China for a month in August and SSC was not banned. Google, YouTube, NYT, Facebook, etc all were though. Bing is awful. Being in China and having nothing but Bing convinced me how truly shitty it is.


I couldn't access SSC, couldn't even access one of the danish news sites - not sure if it's related to Google ads or content on the sites, but no luck for me..


----------



## musiccity

What is there to see in Shanghai? I'd be more interested in areas with historic, traditional Chinese architecture and culture, if it still exists in the city.


----------



## FREKI

musiccity said:


> What is there to see in Shanghai? I'd be more interested in areas with historic, traditional Chinese architecture and culture, if it still exists in the city.


Skyscrapers 










As for old stuff there is some around, but honestly what I saw didn't really feel especially old - recreations mostly it seemed - I think you need to head further inland for the really old historic stuff..


Coming from a city where you can hardly trow a rock without hitting something several centuries old I must say that old stuff isn't really my thing, I like to experience the East Asian take on dense urbanity and their love of highrises and skyscrapers - growing up in the 80's much of it seems kinda retro futuristic - kinda like how we expected things to turn..


----------



## Svartmetall

musiccity said:


> What is there to see in Shanghai? I'd be more interested in areas with historic, traditional Chinese architecture and culture, if it still exists in the city.


If you like the culture, go to Taiwan. They didn't suffer the CCP. 

If you like historic sights, go to other cities in the mainland. There are a lot of very beautiful villages, small well-preserved towns and beautiful countryside on the mainland that are beyond jaw-dropping. Beijing, Shanghai etc. seemed to me too modern to me (check out my China photo thread).


----------



## rayvs99

Al this talk about China-I want some Chinese food now, mongolian beef, orange chicken.


----------



## Svartmetall

rayvs99 said:


> Al this talk about China-I want some Chinese food now, mongolian beef, orange chicken.


Both of which are predominantly American-Chinese not real Chinese food.


----------



## rayvs99

I need some real Chinese food, peking duck


----------



## Svartmetall

May is an interesting g month weather-wise. It is either nice or freezing cold and even with a chance of snow here in Stockholm. This year "summer" didn't happen until August! So you might not get the best weather for your trip. The leaves, depending on exactly when you are here, may or may not be out.


----------



## FREKI

musiccity said:


> Yep! The downside to Wow is that there are no cancellation refunds. Which is kinda scary.


A good travel insurance will cover transportation and hotel expenses in case you get ill and can't go..


----------



## Mirror's Edge

@Music, maybe go for CPH instead, and take the Öresund train via Scania to Kalmar, then you're close to the port with ferry to Gotland.
Pop by Karlskrona on the way and do CPH too of course.
Scandinavia done!


----------



## JustHorace

musiccity said:


> Nope! Directly from DC to Stockholm with a layover in Reykjavik! The total round trip price is an amazing $453.17, with the trip being in May of 2016.


With Icelandair? I heard their why-not-stay-in-Reykjavik-for-a-while extended layover scheme is a bargain!


----------



## siamu maharaj

FREKI said:


> A good travel insurance will cover transportation and hotel expenses in case you get ill and can't go..


Or any decent credit card. Most people don't know about travel insurance that comes with a credit card. Any person who travels should have a travel CC anyway.


----------



## musiccity

Ughhhh yall I'm so frustrated! :gaah:


Now that I have money for an international trip, I can't decide where I want to go. Another extremely enticing trip would be to Guanajuato & San Miguel de Allende, Mexico. I can take an affordable, comfortable, and relatively short (3.5 hours) flight on Delta from Atlanta to Leon and then take a quick shuttle to those two cities. It should also be relatively inexpensive. 

I'm sure y'all are getting tired of giving me excellent advice and then I change my mind. :dead: I really do appreciate the advice!!


----------



## Geborgenheit

musiccity, just decide if you are North or South person.


----------



## Andres_RoCa

musiccity said:


> Ughhhh yall I'm so frustrated! :gaah:
> 
> 
> Now that I have money for an international trip, I can't decide where I want to go. Another extremely enticing trip would be to Guanajuato & San Miguel de Allende, Mexico. I can take an affordable, comfortable, and relatively short (3.5 hours) flight on Delta from Atlanta to Leon and then take a quick shuttle to those two cities. It should also be relatively inexpensive.
> 
> I'm sure y'all are getting tired of giving me excellent advice and then I change my mind. :dead: I really do appreciate the advice!!


Lol, I'm there right now. And the Cervantino International Festival is going to take place soon in Guanajuato, you don't wanna miss that.


----------



## ainvan

musiccity said:


> Ughhhh yall I'm so frustrated! :gaah:
> 
> 
> Now that I have money for an international trip, I can't decide where I want to go. Another extremely enticing trip would be to Guanajuato & San Miguel de Allende, Mexico. I can take an affordable, comfortable, and relatively short (3.5 hours) flight on Delta from Atlanta to Leon and then take a quick shuttle to those two cities. It should also be relatively inexpensive.
> 
> I'm sure y'all are getting tired of giving me excellent advice and then I change my mind. :dead: I really do appreciate the advice!!


When you're in your 20s, travel to the farthest places from your home. As you get older, adjust your travel distance to be closer to home. You don't want to get stuck in a long flight in your 40s when you have back pain or other health problems.


----------



## Svartmetall

musiccity said:


> Ughhhh yall I'm so frustrated! :gaah:
> 
> 
> Now that I have money for an international trip, I can't decide where I want to go. Another extremely enticing trip would be to Guanajuato & San Miguel de Allende, Mexico. I can take an affordable, comfortable, and relatively short (3.5 hours) flight on Delta from Atlanta to Leon and then take a quick shuttle to those two cities. It should also be relatively inexpensive.
> 
> I'm sure y'all are getting tired of giving me excellent advice and then I change my mind. :dead: I really do appreciate the advice!!


Definitely go to Mexico. You'll find on a limited budget that Scandinavia might be a little too constraining for you. I recommend coming here when you've got a bit more money to burn.


----------



## FREKI

^depends on how he travels.. hotels are a tad on the high end here ( but there are hostels and cheap small hotels ), meals are also on the high end, but with no tipping about the same as in the US, plus there's always the fast food options ( kebabs, burgers, pizza etc ) or alternatively supermarkets or kiosks..
PT is generally expensive, but with those tourist options can be on par with elsewhere and most museums are free or very cheap to enter..

So if travelling cheap there's not a major difference between Scandinavia and the rest of the world's large cities..


siamu maharaj said:


> Or any decent credit card. Most people don't know about travel insurance that comes with a credit card. Any person who travels should have a travel CC anyway.


Noone should live their life on credit, especially not when it comes to leasure like traveling IMO

That said yes some credit companies do offer some insurences for items purchased using their card, but the fees you pay for using the card could in most cases buy a person many seperate travel insurences..


One should btw also check one's home insurence - some are already covers or have the option to for a small yearly fee get travel insurence - I used to buy travel insurence for my vacation periods until I added it to my home insurence, now I get a year of world coverage for less than a week used to cost me 



musiccity said:


> Ughhhh yall I'm so frustrated! :gaah:
> 
> 
> Now that I have money for an international trip, I can't decide where I want to go. Another extremely enticing trip would be to Guanajuato & San Miguel de Allende, Mexico. I can take an affordable, comfortable, and relatively short (3.5 hours) flight on Delta from Atlanta to Leon and then take a quick shuttle to those two cities. It should also be relatively inexpensive.
> 
> I'm sure y'all are getting tired of giving me excellent advice and then I change my mind. :dead: I really do appreciate the advice!!


Here's an advice, don't go to Europe in the winter half of the year 

As for your destination, I would go with the place that you want to go to the most - live life while you can ( within your means of course )..


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ That's also what I have too. My home insurance covers me for a lot of travel insurance. Really good deal.


----------



## Jonesy55

ainvan said:


> When you're in your 20s, travel to the farthest places from your home. As you get older, adjust your travel distance to be closer to home. You don't want to get stuck in a long flight in your 40s when you have back pain or other health problems.


:lol: 40s is hardly old, there are millions of 40 and 50-something's taking long haul flights all the time. It's not like we are talking about 95 year olds here! :colbert:


----------



## Jonesy55

FREKI said:


> Noone should live their life on credit, especially not when it comes to leasure like traveling IMO
> 
> That said yes some credit companies do offer some insurences for items purchased using their card, but the fees you pay for using the card could in most cases buy a person many seperate travel insurences..


I don't think that's always true, there are plenty of credit cards with no fees that offer insurance, and if you pay off the card balance in full every month then it isn't living your life on credit any more than paying with a debit card or cash.


----------



## siamu maharaj

FREKI said:


> ^depends on how he travels.. hotels are a tad on the high end here ( but there are hostels and cheap small hotels ), meals are also on the high end, but with no tipping about the same as in the US, plus there's always the fast food options ( kebabs, burgers, pizza etc ) or alternatively supermarkets or kiosks..
> PT is generally expensive, but with those tourist options can be on par with elsewhere and most museums are free or very cheap to enter..
> 
> So if travelling cheap there's not a major difference between Scandinavia and the rest of the world's large cities..
> Noone should live their life on credit, especially not when it comes to leasure like traveling IMO
> 
> That said yes some credit companies do offer some insurences for items purchased using their card, but the fees you pay for using the card could in most cases buy a person many seperate travel insurences..
> 
> 
> One should btw also check one's home insurence - some are already covers or have the option to for a small yearly fee get travel insurence - I used to buy travel insurence for my vacation periods until I added it to my home insurence, now I get a year of world coverage for less than a week used to cost me
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an advice, don't go to Europe in the winter half of the year
> 
> As for your destination, I would go with the place that you want to go to the most - live life while you can ( within your means of course )..


I always pay my CC in full, but I have them only for insurance and all the other benefits. CCs are a godsend for travel, IMO. Health coverage, flight cancellation coverage, hotel booking cancellation coverage, car rental coverage. All of that at no extra cost, I always use no fee cards.

But if you can get all of this from home insurance, then I guess it's the same thing.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

^^Unusual home insurance that gives a 2% rebate like many credit cards.



Jonesy55 said:


> I don't think that's always true, there are plenty of credit cards with no fees that offer insurance, and if you pay off the card balance in full every month then it isn't living your life on credit any more than paying with a debit card or cash.


I have no idea of the laws in other countries, but in the US by law you are responsible for no more than $50 of fraudulent credit card charges (and most card issuers cover the $50 as well). The same law DOES NOT protect debit cards (although again, often the issuers claim they do). So if you are using a card online or outside your country or with any business you have any reason not to trust, makes a lot of sense to use a CREDIT, not DEBIT card and simply do as Jonesy suggests, pay it off monthly. I have had my card number stolen even in my own city at a very popular restaurant (I am pretty sure it was there for multiple reasons).


----------



## musiccity

ainvan said:


> When you're in your 20s, travel to the farthest places from your home. As you get older, adjust your travel distance to be closer to home. You don't want to get stuck in a long flight in your 40s when you have back pain or other health problems.


See I like the way you think. However, you have to remember this trip will be payed out of pocket with money I've earned myself, and I'm only 21 working a low paying job. I can go to expensive places when I'm successful lol



Svartmetall said:


> Definitely go to Mexico. You'll find on a limited budget that Scandinavia might be a little too constraining for you. I recommend coming here when you've got a bit more money to burn.


I don't mean to be presumptuous, but I feel like you're one of the few people on here who understands budget restraints. Flying to Sweden is the cheap part, it's the expenses within the country that scare me.



FREKI said:


> ^depends on how he travels.. hotels are a tad on the high end here ( but there are hostels and cheap small hotels ), *meals are also on the high end, but with no tipping about the same as in the US*, plus there's always the fast food options ( kebabs, burgers, pizza etc ) or alternatively supermarkets or kiosks..
> PT is generally expensive, but with those tourist options can be on par with elsewhere and most museums are free or very cheap to enter..


Just wanted to correct this. Unless eating out in Sweden is cheaper than Spain, you are 100% wrong. I found eating out in Spain ridiculously expensive compared to here, and that's after tips. And I only ate at average restaurants, nothing upscale. 



> Here's an advice, don't go to Europe in the winter half of the year
> 
> As for your destination, I would go with the place that you want to go to the most - live life while you can ( within your means of course )..


I agree with this! And Mexico is certainly adventurous, and I definitely have an adventurous spirit, which is why it is appealing.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Cal_Escapee said:


> ^^Unusual home insurance that gives a 2% rebate like many credit cards.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea of the laws in other countries, but in the US by law you are responsible for no more than $50 of fraudulent credit card charges (and most card issuers cover the $50 as well). The same law DOES NOT protect debit cards (although again, often the issuers claim they do). So if you are using a card online or outside your country or with any business you have any reason not to trust, makes a lot of sense to use a CREDIT, not DEBIT card and simply do as Jonesy suggests, pay it off monthly. I have had my card number stolen even in my own city at a very popular restaurant (I am pretty sure it was there for multiple reasons).


Yes, that's a good reason to use credit. Using a debit card in a poor country in no different than leaving blank signed checks. Some banks do have some fraud protection for debit cards despite on legal requirement to do so, but the headache's not really worth it.

With credit card you have peace of mind, no-one can steal your money.


----------



## FREKI

^what debit cards don't you have peace of mind with?


musiccity said:


> Just wanted to correct this. Unless eating out in Sweden is cheaper than Spain, you are 100% wrong. I found eating out in Spain ridiculously expensive compared to here, and that's after tips. And I only ate at average restaurants, nothing upscale.


I have the opposit experince with the US where after sales tax and tipping prices are higher than what a similar place would cost in Denmark..

Hard to know what restaurants you are comparing your Spanish experience to, but like in the US restaurants come in all sorts from cheap chain restaurants to fance smancy high end stuff.. ( and as always overly costly in tourist zones )


You can certainly eat cheaper without comprimising in Spain than the US when comparing restaurants equally.. ( location, type, quality etc ) in Sweden prices will be more similar to the US on most products but low end italian and middle eastern ( pizzas, kebabs, Shawarma ect) will be cheaper in Sweden..


----------



## Svartmetall

I doubt that. Pizza and kebabs will set him back about 70 - 120kr a go here. 70 if it is from a shack on the street.


----------



## eklips

It's all a conspiracy to bring Scandinavia down hno:


----------



## Svartmetall

eklips said:


> It's all a conspiracy to bring Scandinavia down hno:


I think it is more that Sweden at least used to be more liberal and progressive than we see it today, but the image is of Sweden of old rather the more neo-liberal country we have these days. Sweden surprised me a lot as I expected something quite different to what I found. But the discussion about the free market reforms and erosion of the welfare state in Sweden we can save for another thread. I am quite happy to discuss that there.


----------



## eklips

Sure.... So it's got nothing to do with you being paid by the freemaçons and the bilderberg group? I have my doubts...


----------



## Svartmetall

eklips said:


> Sure.... So it's got nothing to do with you being paid by the freemaçons and the bilderberg group? I have my doubts...



:lol:


----------



## LtBk

Denmark is probably the only sane country in Scandinavia IMO.


----------



## Huti

*Himara, Albania*











a bigger, and zoomed, pic:

https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...810_844947278934992_8207924640638522293_o.jpg


----------



## Kutsuit

Huti said:


> *Himara, Albania*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a bigger, and zoomed, pic:
> 
> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...810_844947278934992_8207924640638522293_o.jpg


Himara means female donkey in Arabic. I'll pass.


----------



## Bob the Labourer

Coming back from Amsterdam on route to London, this was the stop in Belgium at the chocolate factory there...








Somewhere in Flanders.


----------



## FREKI

siamu maharaj said:


> I can tell you that I thought Sweden (like Norway, Denmark and Finland) was this mystic place where everything was perfect. You have single-handedly destroyed that perception of mine for Sweden. There was another guy (don't see him around) who did that for Norway. I thought it was an ultra-liberal country, but he always said it was ultra-conservative. FREKI does a good job for Denmark although other Danes don't necessarily agree with him, now just waiting for a Finn to give his opinion of Finland!


Nowhere will ever be perfect!

Democracies means it's majorities that get it their way and that leaves a lot of people unhappy about it majority rule as it doesn't represent them..

Scandinavia focuses a lot on social issues and the welbeing of it's peoplem, but we have also woken up after the 80s and 90s and realized that if we want to continue to be so globally competitive and have a future where we can afford it, that we need to tighten up and make sure the system is not exploited..

Here in Denmark there's the ongoing conflict of balancing welfare amounts to earnings as it for many years ( and still to some degree ) is a better deal being unemployed than working and that is not right.

The government can't affect wages here, but they can reduce taxes for the workers and have done that many times in the last decade, but that leaves less to spend on people and then that becomes an issue 


Anyways long story short people locally or from abroad have an idea of how a place is or should be and that may not always fit with reality - and the direction a nation may be moving is not always well recieved and that can lead to anger as we indeed have seen from several members..

I guess I can consider myself kinda lucky in this regard, because while there most certainly are political moves here ( from many parties and coalitions ) that I think are dumb or downright idiotic the overall direction have been IMO a positive one..


----------



## ikops

I dont know what it is with the SA Rand. Either it has dropped spectacularly over the last few years or I have become a lot richer than when I went last on vacation in SA.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

^^It has dropped. Lots of reasons for that.


----------



## Huti

Kutsuit said:


> Himara means female donkey in Arabic. I'll pass.


but donkeys are so damn cute. Just look at this guy










huh, huh?


----------



## rayvs99

I call that cute cute cute


----------



## musiccity

Okay guys, it's officially come down to two options.


*Mexico*: Guanajuato and San Miguel de Allende

OR

*Ecuador*: Quito and Cuenca OR the Amazon (possible both but depends on finances)


Going to Mexico would be cheaper but Mexico is also an easier destination to travel to in the future. Ecuador is also really beautiful (but so is Mexico).


Thoughts? Advice? Opinions?


----------



## tpe

When are you making this trip?

Be aware that San Miguel in Mexico is a popular winter destination for many older Americans and Canadians. Hence, there is a large expat community there, albeit from an older age group. But the town is certainly a nice place to visit.


----------



## Huti

rayvs99 said:


> I call that cute cute cute


please, I'm begging you, watch this






huh?


----------



## musiccity

tpe said:


> When are you making this trip?
> 
> Be aware that San Miguel in Mexico is a popular winter destination for many older Americans and Canadians. Hence, there is a large expat community there, albeit from an older age group. But the town is certainly a nice place to visit.


For fun! Also I would like to immerse myself in Spanish for practice.


----------



## eklips

I've been to both. Overall I'd say that Ecuador is a good introduction to this part of south America, as different cultural areas overlap in a small territory. It has a bit of Colombia and a bit of Peru, a bit of amazonic cultures.... but it really is it's own thing and compared to Mexico, distances are much shorter. 

However Mexico is really its own world, but IMO you need to spend some time in the country to begin understanding it (not that you don't in Ecuador, but you get my drift).


----------



## musiccity

Well I'm really leaning towards Ecuador at the moment. Mostly because Mexico is easier to access and I could go there anytime in the future.


----------



## tpe

eklips said:


> I've been to both. Overall I'd say that Ecuador is a good introduction to this part of south America, as different cultural areas overlap in a small territory. It has a bit of Colombia and a bit of Peru, a bit of amazonic cultures.... but it really is it's own thing and compared to Mexico, distances are much shorter.
> 
> However Mexico is really its own world, but IMO you need to spend some time in the country to begin understanding it (not that you don't in Ecuador, but you get my drift).


I've also been to both. Mexico many more times, of course. Overall, I do prefer Mexico, but maybe I'm biased. Most interesting for me were Chiapas, Oaxaca and the Yucatan.


----------



## tpe

musiccity said:


> For fun! Also I would like to immerse myself in Spanish for practice.


Are you going in Fall/Winter or Spring/Summer (US side)?


----------



## musiccity

I'll be going in March


----------



## tpe

musiccity said:


> I'll be going in March


Tail end of high season in San Miguel.


----------



## Mirror's Edge

Kutsuit said:


> Himara means female donkey in Arabic. I'll pass.


Ah some female ass, how can anyone say no to that?:cheers:


----------



## ainvan

*Norwegian Air CEO Says $69 Flights From U.S. to Europe Coming Soon*



> Norwegian Air Shuttle ASA hopes to sell one-way tickets to Europe for $69 as early as 2017 by flying from U.S. airports that have low fees, Chief Executive Officer Bjørn Kjos said in an interview Tuesday.
> 
> Europe's third-largest budget airline is considering flights to Edinburgh and Bergen, Norway from U.S. airports that have little to no international service today, such as New York's Westchester County Airport and Connecticut's Bradley International Airport, just north of Hartford, Kjos said.
> 
> Average prices on such routes are likely to be closer to $300 round trip, Kjos said, compared with many of Norwegian's fares that run more than $500 today because of higher fees levied by busier airports.
> 
> The potential plans are part of Norwegian's broader move to cut prices and take share from traditional flag carriers that dominate trans-Atlantic flying.
> 
> While airlines such as Deutsche Lufthansa AG offer travelers hundreds of destinations via connections in airport hubs, Norwegian is aiming to make nonstop service to small cities that straddle the Atlantic more common, which keeps costs low.


NBC News


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ I suspect that would be the Cork - Boston and Cork - New York/JFK flights on board the B737-800... :tongue2: If you think flying on that aircraft is bad enough if you do East Coast-West Coast (US and Canada), wait until you try that on a Transatlantic flight.


----------



## EaglesnButterflies

Any italians around who could give some rough estimates about the time it takes form Rome to Capri? 

I've gotten the job to sort out my mothers journey to Capri, she will be in Italy from the 27th this month to the 16th(work related), her plan is to fly to Rome, then take the train to Naples and then Taxi to Capri(where she will be based). 

How long aprox would it take from Rome to Capri? Or Capri - Rome?


----------



## FAAN

Some pictures I took last month in Chile:

Santiago


Plaza de Armas in a cloudy day by felipeeaz, on Flickr


View from Parque de Las Esculturas by felipeeaz, on Flickr


View from the top of Costanera Center! by felipeeaz, on Flickr

Farellones


View from Farellones by felipeeaz, on Flickr

Viña del Mar


Viña del Mar - Chile by felipeeaz, on Flickr

Lovely country with very nice people. Just the 8.3 earthquake was kinda scary lol

Part of my 'travel itinerary' is described here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1856023


----------



## musiccity

For folks in North American who would like a cheap trip to Japan from Oct 27th - Dec 7th, here's a $449 round trip deal from San Francisco.

http://www.secretflying.com/2015/10/san-francisco-to-fukuoka-japan-for-only-449-return/


----------



## Svartmetall

That'd be an awesome trip! Recommend it, Japan is actually really nice during winter.

I know I paid about that much to send my wife to Japan in May of this year for her Birthday.


----------



## Jonesy55

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ I suspect that would be the Cork - Boston and Cork - New York/JFK flights on board the B737-800... :tongue2: If you think flying on that aircraft is bad enough if you do East Coast-West Coast (US and Canada), wait until you try that on a Transatlantic flight.


Meh, if it's that cheap who cares! I would seriously think about taking the family for a holiday in North America at that price, but if its 4x return tickets at $600 each then forget it, I'll go somewhere in Europe that will be much cheaper.


----------



## Geborgenheit

Ryanair promised cheap flights to the U.S.A. So far nothing has materialized.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

FAAN said:


> Some pictures I took last month in Chile:
> 
> Farellones
> 
> View from Farellones by felipeeaz, on Flickr


Hmm.

Farellones above.

Farallons below


















Images: https://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=aaplw&p=Faralon+Islands+photo


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Geborgenheit said:


> Ryanair promised cheap flights to the U.S.A. So far nothing has materialized.


The best that it can do would be to get the B737MAX aircraft which is aimed to do Transatlantic flights with less fuel consumption while carrying fewer passengers on a narrow-body. And I don't think it will be able to fly nonstop between Europe and the West Coast of the US and Canada unless it starts getting wide-bodies like the A330 and configure it as a mono-class.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Officially booked my tix for Winter (Summer) Break in South America. It's 23 days in January and is tentatively:

January 1: Lima
2: Lima
3: Cusco (Ollantaytambo)
4: Cusco
5: Cusco (Sacred Valley)
6: Macchu Picchu 
7: Cusco (+ maybe Pisac)
8: Lake Titicaca/Copacabana
9: Lake Titicaca/Tiwanaku
10: La Paz
11: La Paz
12: Santiago
13: Santiago
14: Santiago
15: Valparaiso
16: Valparaiso/Vina del Mar
17: Buenos Aires
18: Buenos Aires
19: Buenos Aires
20: Colonia del Sacramento
21: Montevideo
22: Buenos Aires
23: Buenos Aires/depart

Any tips? I feel like I'm spending too much time in Santiago and Buenos Aires. I'm saving Southern Chile and Patagonia for another trip. And Iguazu Falls is super expensive to fly to. Same for Easter Island. Not sure where I could go on the itinerary so that I could chop a day from BA and Santiago. Might also chop out Montevideo since it's an odd detour. I'll keep Colonia to check Uruguay off the list lol. Any itinerary advice?


----------



## eklips

^^ I feel like you're visiting way too much in way too little time, why can't some people learn to just go to one place and enjoy it/take their time... It'd be better to spend those 23 days in a single region IMO


----------



## musiccity

*Travel Talk*



eklips said:


> ^^ I feel like you're visiting way too much in way too little time, why can't some people learn to just go to one place and enjoy it/take their time... It'd be better to spend those 23 days in a single region IMO



I thought the same thing! I used to be a checklist traveller but ever since I studied abroad. Now I'm more into experience traveling. As in going to fewer destinations but experiencing more in each.


----------



## tpe

Since, he's bought the tix, it seems that he'll have to make do with too many destinations in too short a time.

Therefore, @Manitopiaaa: don't bother shaving off days from BA and Santiago. Your allotted days for these 2 places is short enough already. I suggest what the others say here and take the extra time to know these cities better. It will be a more rewarding experience.

P.S. The last time I was in BA, it was for a week -- right before I made the trip to Antarctica w/ 2 friends. They had an especially bad experience there, but overall, we enjoyed our stay and wished we could have stayed a few more days to check on a few more things. Nonetheless, they did take time to visit Patagonia on the return route. (I had visited previously, and so I didn't go w/ them.)


----------



## Chicagoago

musiccity said:


> I thought the same thing! I used to be a checklist traveller but ever since I studied abroad. Now I'm more into experience traveling. As in going to fewer destinations but experiencing more in each.


I still can't shake the checklist traveler in me. I don't tend to stay anywhere for more than 3-4 days the past few years. I use to just go one place for 5 days, but now I get antsy and start planning trips knocking out two places over 8 days instead of just one place over 6 days.

In a few weeks I'm doing four nights in Rio de Janeiro, one night at Iguazu Falls and then four nights in Buenos Aires. I find that's always plenty for me, three full days somewhere.


----------



## musiccity

*Travel Talk*



Chicagoago said:


> I still can't shake the checklist traveler in me. I don't tend to stay anywhere for more than 3-4 days the past few years. I use to just go one place for 5 days, but now I get antsy and start planning trips knocking out two places over 8 days instead of just one place over 6 days.
> 
> 
> 
> In a few weeks I'm doing four nights in Rio de Janeiro, one night at Iguazu Falls and then four nights in Buenos Aires. I find that's always plenty for me, three full days somewhere.



To be honest, it's entirely based on you personally as a traveler. Some travelers are enjoy checklist traveling, especially if they're a goal oriented person. Others are more experience travelers, meaning they enjoy more relaxed, laid back travelled where they soak in the sights, scenes, and culture of only 1-2 places. It's all based on what one enjoys.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

eklips said:


> ^^ I feel like you're visiting way too much in way too little time, why can't some people learn to just go to one place and enjoy it/take their time... It'd be better to spend those 23 days in a single region IMO


I thought about that but then realized I'd get bored very quickly. 23 days in Patagonia would get awfully bad after the novelty of glaciers wore off. 23 days in Peru would be better but I can't imagine not getting bored of Incan ruins after Week 2. I like the feeling of 'adventure' and so I get twitchy and want to experience different things (and a new experience is not spending the day in Palermo over Recoleta). So Peru and Bolivia for me is a 10 day 'Incan Empire' trip, Chile is a 5 days 'Mountains and Wine' trip and Buenos Aires is a 'European' trip. Three different trips to get a sample of three different facets of South America. If I spent 23 days in Peru, I'd maybe only get to sample 'Incan Empire' and 'Amazon Jungle'. 

There's nothing inherently better about staying in a city for a week. I met a guy in Cluj-Napoca who was staying for there for 10 days to get 'the full experience'. After exhausting all of the daytrips the hostel offered, he regretted staying so long. I think there's a balance between seeing too little and seeing too much. And that balance is different for different people.


----------



## Andres_RoCa

FREKI said:


> I haven't been to Mexico - but if you have to go through immigration and bagage claim and check in again then 1,5 hours will not cut it in any major airport..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/rJGShAA.jpg
> 
> 
> Domestic flight check in times here are typically 1 hour before departure, but it may be more in Mexico :dunno: so even if your plane was on time, you could rush through immigration and your bag was somehow ready at bagage claim then you'd be *really* pressed for time! ( chances are that you'd have to go all the way through customs and then check in all over again )
> 
> Even if somehow you made the flight I wouldn't expect the bagage to do so..
> 
> Any direct options? ( typically *well *worth it )


I've been to the Mexico City airport and had a layover of about an hour and a half. I did fine, but definitely couldn't relax, had to move.


----------



## FREKI

Andres_RoCa said:


> I've been to the Mexico City airport and had a layover of about an hour and a half. I did fine, but definitely couldn't relax, had to move.


Did you go through immigrationa dn bagage pick up and then check in in that period? ( sounds like he would have to )


----------



## Judazzz

I'll be off to Vietnam in about a month from now: first a couple of days in Saigon, then I plan to get lost in the Mekong Delta for about 10 days (haven't really planned anything yet - anyone has any tips? must-sees? how about bicycling? Or the Easy Riders?), then return to Saigon, and lastly a half-day stop-over in Hong Kong as the icing on the cake.


----------



## Andres_RoCa

FREKI said:


> Did you go through immigrationa dn bagage pick up and then check in in that period? ( sounds like he would have to )


Yes, I had to go through immigration and re-check my baggage. They also have this check-point where you have to take any electronic device out of your carry-on for inspection, that includes even the stupidest things like batteries and earphones. I always carry a ton of technology with me so that part was a pain in the ass.


----------



## musiccity

So I've had to postpone travel plans until I land myself an internship. But once I do I'll be back to planning! Also, even though it's quite a bit different from the places I was originally considering, I'm looking into a summer trip to Quebec. Flying into Montreal, spending a few days in the city then taking the train to Quebec City and spending the rest of the trip there and on the Ile d'Orleans. Thoughts?

I know, I know, I can't make up my mind...


----------



## Geborgenheit

You should learn French if you go to Quebec.

Tu devrais apprendre français si tu pars au Québec.


----------



## Huti

Geborgenheit said:


> You should learn French if you go to Quebec.
> 
> Tu devrais apprendre français si tu pars au Québec.


^^


----------



## Geborgenheit

Ja.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

musiccity said:


> So I've had to postpone travel plans until I land myself an internship. But once I do I'll be back to planning! Also, even though it's quite a bit different from the places I was originally considering, I'm looking into a summer trip to Quebec. Flying into Montreal, spending a few days in the city then taking the train to Quebec City and spending the rest of the trip there and on the Ile d'Orleans. Thoughts?
> 
> I know, I know, I can't make up my mind...


Ask Ighil for ideas on Montreal... Even better if you also go to Ottawa.


----------



## ainvan

musiccity said:


> So I've had to postpone travel plans until I land myself an internship. But once I do I'll be back to planning! Also, even though it's quite a bit different from the places I was originally considering, I'm looking into a summer trip to Quebec. Flying into Montreal, spending a few days in the city then taking the train to Quebec City and spending the rest of the trip there and on the Ile d'Orleans. Thoughts?


Here you go, Gay Village Montréal


----------



## Svartmetall

So. Chicago. Worth seeing? It looks like an awesome city.


----------



## musiccity

Svartmetall said:


> So. Chicago. Worth seeing? It looks like an awesome city.


Chicago is amazing!! I love Chicago, it's my favorite large US city. It's extremely vibrant with tons of character. Is it a trip you're considering?


----------



## Svartmetall

musiccity said:


> Chicago is amazing!! I love Chicago, it's my favorite large US city. It's extremely vibrant with tons of character. Is it a trip you're considering?


Yeah, it is. I would really like to go. It's a bit pricey to go, so I'd like to tie it in with a trip to other US cities too (mainly the east coast). I've wanted to go to the US for years and years, and now I'm coming to the end of my PhD I would really like to see as much as possible before I have to move on.


----------



## musiccity

Svartmetall said:


> Yeah, it is. I would really like to go. It's a bit pricey to go, so I'd like to tie it in with a trip to other US cities too (mainly the east coast). I've wanted to go to the US for years and years, and now I'm coming to the end of my PhD I would really like to see as much as possible before I have to move on.


Well believe me, Chicago won't disappoint. What other US cities would you like to visit?


----------



## siamu maharaj

Svartmetall said:


> So. Chicago. Worth seeing? It looks like an awesome city.


I think you deserve an infraction for asking this question on SSC. Chicago is the birthplace of the skyscraper, that's all that needs to be said.

Seriously though, it's an amazing city. Beautiful skyline, great downtown area. And it has some great neighborhoods.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Svartmetall said:


> Yeah, it is. I would really like to go. It's a bit pricey to go, so I'd like to tie it in with a trip to other US cities too (mainly the east coast). I've wanted to go to the US for years and years, and now I'm coming to the end of my PhD I would really like to see as much as possible before I have to move on.


Visit San Francisco before it rains out here, especially we are preparing for a long soakin' season with El Nino. :yes:

Here's what you might wanna see in my patch: guess who was the principal architect of this building...


IMG_8206.JPG by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​


----------



## meiwa

musiccity said:


> So I've had to postpone travel plans until I land myself an internship. But once I do I'll be back to planning! Also, even though it's quite a bit different from the places I was originally considering, I'm looking into a summer trip to Quebec. Flying into Montreal, spending a few days in the city then taking the train to Quebec City and spending the rest of the trip there and on the Ile d'Orleans. Thoughts?
> 
> I know, I know, I can't make up my mind...


if you had come 2 weeks earlier we could've met xD


----------



## Svartmetall

siamu maharaj said:


> I think you deserve an infraction for asking this question on SSC. Chicago is the birthplace of the skyscraper, that's all that needs to be said.
> 
> Seriously though, it's an amazing city. Beautiful skyline, great downtown area. And it has some great neighborhoods.


Haha, just because something has skyscrapers doesn't mean it's a great city worth visiting. I'm actually (believe it or not) not all hung up on skyscrapers, but I do love exciting, vibrant, large cities. It's good to hear that it really is worth visiting from people, though.


----------



## Svartmetall

fieldsofdreams said:


> Visit San Francisco before it rains out here, especially we are preparing for a long soakin' season with El Nino. :yes:
> 
> Here's what you might wanna see in my patch: guess who was the principal architect of this building...


I'm actually going to save the west coast for another trip. I'm aiming for somewhere like Australia or Japan for my postdoc, so that'll put me on the right side of the US to visit.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Mhm. I am in the same vibe as you are. In fact, my aunt and uncle used to live near Chicago, in Schaumburg. And, I am really dreaming of Masters and Ph.D. myself, especially I really want to focus on mass transit development.


----------



## musiccity

Svartmetall said:


> Haha, just because something has skyscrapers doesn't mean it's a great city worth visiting. I'm actually (believe it or not) not all hung up on skyscrapers, but I do love exciting, vibrant, large cities. It's good to hear that it really is worth visiting from people, though.


The thing is, even though Tokyo and Chicago are both huge cities, you'll like Chicago for _entirely_ different reasons than Tokyo. I know you like Tokyo for it's perfection. It's a large, modern, sleek, clean city with extensive public transport. Well Chicago is definitely more gritty and rough around the edges, but it's what makes Chicago Chicago. It's a wonderful city with lots of character, and I LOVE the L-train.


----------



## Svartmetall

musiccity said:


> The thing is, even though Tokyo and Chicago are both huge cities, you'll like Chicago for _entirely_ different reasons than Tokyo. I know you like Tokyo for it's perfection. It's a large, modern, sleek, clean city with extensive public transport. Well Chicago is definitely more gritty and rough around the edges, but it's what makes Chicago Chicago. It's a wonderful city with lots of character, and I LOVE the L-train.


I can appreciate the "edgy" and bit more rough too. It's why I like cities like Manchester (UK) as well. Whilst I might not see myself living there, that doesn't mean I don't enjoy visiting gritty cities. Melbourne is also more "gritty" and artistic in many ways, yet I cannot wait to go again in December too. 

Tokyo I like more due to my view of "liveability" as well as all the fun you can have as a tourist.


----------



## Xusein

Svartmetall said:


> So. Chicago. Worth seeing? It looks like an awesome city.


Great city but don't go in the winter!


----------



## LtBk

If you going to visit the East Coast, visit Philadelphia. One of few interesting and urban cities in this country with good food, plenty of attractions, cheap, and close to NYC and Washington DC. Don't except good mass transit like in Europe or East Asia.


----------



## musiccity

I recommend Philadelphia too!


----------



## anakngpasig

It's supposedly already the rainy season here but due to El Niño, dry season has been extended so I went to this very secluded island in the Sulu Sea early this month. In fact, other than the boatman and two men from the Navy who came along, there's nobody else there. :happy:


----------



## musiccity

No one cares


----------



## musiccity

Justkidding!!!! :heart:


----------



## tpe

Philippine beaches are probably the best in the world.



anakngpasig said:


> It's supposedly already the rainy season here but due to El Niño, dry season has been extended so I went to this very secluded island in the Sulu Sea early this month. In fact, other than the boatman and two men from the Navy who came along, there's nobody else there. :happy:


----------



## anakngpasig

^^Yes, a lot of them are beautiful...and uninhabited. Call me selfish but I don't like sharing a beach or an island. The solitude it gives me is luxury.


----------



## musiccity

anakngpasig said:


> ^^Yes, a lot of them are beautiful...and uninhabited. Call me selfish but I don't like sharing a beach or an island. The solitude it gives me is luxury.



Sorry by the way, apparently I got on SSC before I passed out last night. :cripes:


----------



## Svartmetall

LtBk said:


> If you going to visit the East Coast, visit Philadelphia. One of few interesting and urban cities in this country with good food, plenty of attractions, cheap, and close to NYC and Washington DC. Don't except good mass transit like in Europe or East Asia.


If I go, it'll be a tour all the way from Boston to D.C by Acela Express (Boston, New York, Philadelphia, DC) with a flight to Chicago before heading back to Sweden. That would be my dream.


----------



## LtBk

Good idea, but keep in mind that our HSR is quite slow.


----------



## Svartmetall

LtBk said:


> Good idea, but keep in mind that our HSR is quite slow.


Yeah I know, but it's not so unbelievably slow that it would be terrible. 240km/h (150mph) is not bad at all - it's faster than the UK rail system (125mph) and on par (well slightly slower) than the fastest trains in Sweden (250km/h here). 

So yeah, I think it'd be a lot of fun.


----------



## LtBk

What I meant is that despite being designed to travel up to 250km/h, average speed is quite low. According to Wiki the average speed between DC and NYC is little over 130 km/h while the section between NYC and Boston is 110 km/h.


----------



## Svartmetall

LtBk said:


> What I meant is that despite being designed to travel up to 250km/h, average speed is quite low. According to Wiki the average speed between DC and NYC is little over 130 km/h while the section between NYC and Boston is 110 km/h.


If I had to commute, then I'd be bothered by that, but just on a one-off set of trips I think it can be quite enjoyable. I get to see a LOT more of the American North East by taking the train. 

Has anyone actually used the train? Any views on it at all from those who have taken it?


----------



## streetscapeer

Svartmetall said:


> If I go, it'll be a tour all the way from Boston to D.C by Acela Express (Boston, New York, Philadelphia, DC) with a flight to Chicago before heading back to Sweden. That would be my dream.


How long you planning to spend, and what time of year?


----------



## Svartmetall

streetscapeer said:


> How long you planning to spend, and what time of year?


I would look at June next year. 

South Africa is at the end of next year and that's in planning at the moment. The only one I am certain of is South Africa. The US trip is only an idea at present.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Ask Nexis. He is one big time rail buff from NJ. I know the trains from my region, yet I will need some inspiration to rebuild my transit threads...


----------



## anakngpasig

mw123 said:


> Scoot had a $189 sale to Singapore so I'm off for no particular reason at all next weekend. :cheers:


I've also just gone back there for no particular reason, so I went museum-hopping , the area around Bras Basah is particularly fantastic. The haze was pretty bad though so I couldn't stay outdoors for prolonged periods.

Some random photos from my phone:


----------



## musiccity

I found a flight from Atlanta to Cartagena during my time window that is only $309 round trip. _However_, the layovers are utterly atrocious and I'd have to spend a night in Ft. Lauderdale.. On the way over, there'd be a 50 minute layover in Tampa then a 12 hour layover in Ft. Lauderdale. That makes me wanna puke in anxiety. Also, I'd only be able to spend 4 nights and 3 days in Cartagena instead of the full week.

Honestly I'd rather pay the $514 round trip with Delta. It's a direct flight at a decent time, complete smooth and with significantly reduced stress.


----------



## Chicagoago

do it!


----------



## Xusein

musiccity said:


> I found a flight from Atlanta to Cartagena during my time window that is only $309 round trip. _However_, the layovers are utterly atrocious and I'd have to spend a night in Ft. Lauderdale.. On the way over, there'd be a 50 minute layover in Tampa then a 12 hour layover in Ft. Lauderdale. That makes me wanna puke in anxiety. Also, I'd only be able to spend 4 nights and 3 days in Cartagena instead of the full week.
> 
> Honestly I'd rather pay the $514 round trip with Delta. It's a direct flight at a decent time, complete smooth and with significantly reduced stress.


I'm not sure if it's worth it either. 12 hours is definitely enough time to spend in a hotel, and that might add as much $100 (or more) to the cost.


----------



## CB31

*Australia: Getaway to Bordeaux with Jamie Durie and Scenic Episode 3*

144559343


----------



## musiccity

I DID IT!

I BOUGHT THE TICKETS!!!!!


I AM GOING TO CARTAGENA IN MARCH!!!! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Geborgenheit

Where is Cartagena ?


----------



## LtBk

In Colombia.


----------



## musiccity

Geborgenheit said:


> Where is Cartagena ?


It's a really beautiful city on the Caribbean Coast of Colombia.


Streetscene, Cartagena, Old Town, Colombia by raceref (Ian), on Flickr


Cartagena, Colombia by Cezary Kucharski, on Flickr


Bocagrande, Cartagena, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Geborgenheit

It looks beautiful, and you are going to practice Spanish.


----------



## musiccity

Geborgenheit said:


> It looks beautiful, *and you are going to practice Spanish.*


Exactly! That's one of the biggest reasons I want to travel to a Spanish speaking destination


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC

^^

I was in Cartagena last year (as well as Santa Marta which is on the north-west part of Colombia).

Cartagena was really great...


----------



## musiccity

LEAFS FANATIC said:


> ^^
> 
> I was in Cartagena last year (as well as Santa Marta which is on the north-west part of Colombia).
> 
> Cartagena was really great...


Excellent! What all would you recommend me doing? Also any good bars, clubs, and restaurants?


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Chicago, San Francisco and Washington have round-trip flights to Panama City for $233!: http://www.secretflying.com/2015/11...many-us-cities-to-panama-for-only-233-return/

Main sights:
*1. San Blas Islands (an indigenous comarca where the Kuna peoples exercise full control):
*


















*2. Panama City's Old Town (Casco Viejo):*



























*3. Panama Canal*









*4. Boquete, The Quetzal Trail and the Coffee Plantations (home to the world's best coffee!)
*


















*5. Bocas del Toro:*



























OTHER THINGS TO DO:
6. Surfing at Pedasi
7. Coiba National Park, the former penal colony of Dictator Manuel Noriega. It is completely undeveloped absent the prison because the thinking was that if a prisoner escaped he would be eaten by either crocodiles or sharks or killed by snakes. Now a national park. 
8. Hike el Valle de Anton
9. Visit the Darien, one of the most isolated places in North America
10. Portobelo. Visit the old colonial walls. The city was founded in 1597!

Something to consider! The New York Times named it the #1 destination to visit in 2012: http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/08/travel/45-places-to-go-in-2012.html :cheers:


----------



## Cal_Escapee

Geborgenheit said:


> Where is Cartagena ?


Historically, Cartagena is kind of famous:



> The dramatically increasing fame and wealth of the prosperous city turned it *an attractive plunder site for pirates and corsairs* (French privateers, licensed by their king). Just 30 years after its founding, the city was pillaged by a French Huguenot nobleman Jean-François Roberval, (circa 1500 - killed in France by a mob, 1560), known as "Robert Baal". The city then set about strengthening its defences and surrounding itself with walled compounds and castles. Martin Cote, a Basque from Biscay, soldier in Peru during the Peru Civil wars between the Spaniards, attacked years later.
> 
> *Many pirates intended the same on Cartagena* who was more and more notorious in the thieves' guilds in Europe:
> 
> Sir John Hawkins (England), (1532–1595): Tried to trick Gov. Martín de las Alas in 1568 to open (against the Spanish Law) a foreign fair in the city to sell its goods for then ravaging the port. The Governor declined and Hawkins tried to siege but failed.[17][18][19]
> 
> Sir Francis Drake (England), (1540–1596): Nephew of Hawkins, the famed pirate came with a strong fleet and quickly took the city. The Governor circa 1574 Pedro Fernández de Busto and the Archbishop fled to the neighboring town of Turbaco and from there negotiated the costly ransom for the city: 107,000 Spanish Eight Reales of the time (Around 200 mill. of today's USD), in any case, the future "Sir" destroyed 1/4 of the city, the developing Palace of the Township and the recently finished Cathedral. After this disaster Spain poured millions every year to the city for its protection, beginning with Gov. Francisco de Murga's planning of the walls and forts; this practice was called "Situado". The magnitude of this subsidy is shown by comparison: between 1751 and 1810, the city received the sum of 20,912,677 Spanish reales, the equivalent of some 2 trillion dollars today.
> 
> Sir Bernard Desjean, Baron de Pointis, (1645–1707), Jean du Casse 1697. Raid on Cartagena (1697) The city recovered quickly from the horrible takeover of Drake and kept growing.
> 
> The port now *seat of the Inquisition in the Caribbean* (with Lima's and Mexico's the only 3 seats in America), many public buildings and servants, its importance was confirmed. Desjean's plans were far more than pillage: it was an invasion by all means. *King Louis XIV whose mother was a Spanish Habsburg Royal princess, whose son was also the son of a Spanish Habsburg Princess wanted his grandson Felipe V to assert his rights to take over the exhausted, no male succession, Spanish Habsburgs throne and Cartagena de Indias could help significantly if taken "manu military", too.*
> 
> The political vision behind this invasion was shadowed by the governor of Saint-Domingue (today's Haiti) Jean Baptiste Ducasse who brought his soldiers just to steal, the original plan ending as pirates and thieves again destroying the city. In any case, the entry wasn't easy, because of the recently finished first stage of walls and forts which slowed and made costly the victory. While Desjean only asked for 250,000 Spanish reales in ransom, Jean du Casse stayed a few months later and dishonored the promise of the Baron of respecting the churches and holy places and left them with nothing. The city again, lost everything.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Cartagena,_Colombia


----------



## Geborgenheit

Cal_Escapee said:


> Historically, Cartagena is kind of famous:


Not as famous as Carthage which was destroyed by Rome.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

^^"Carthago delenda est".
Cato


----------



## Mirror's Edge

Geborgenheit said:


> Where is Cartagena ?


Oh come on, you never saw _Romancing the Stone? 

_


----------



## Geborgenheit

Nei.


----------



## Mirror's Edge

^^Wut, gurl get on it ASAP.
#Classic


----------



## siamu maharaj

Jonesy55 said:


> I kinda like them, though I think big train stations are nicer, people seem more relaxed and normal somehow, but only if they are going on a long trip rather than commuting to/from work.


Both are nice, but in a very different ways. Train stations are more "charming" though. Another difference is that stations feel nicer when they're quieter, and airports feel nicer when they're crowded (not overcrowded).


----------



## OnTheNorthRoad

Geborgenheit said:


> I'll go to Norway in 2 weeks.


Håper du får en fin tur  Let me know if you want suggestions


----------



## Geborgenheit

Takk.


----------



## ab_ltf

Thought you had Nice in mind :/


----------



## Geborgenheit

Peut-être.


----------



## ab_ltf

Pourquoi pas


----------



## Yellow Fever

moved to Urban Tourist top page, see you there.


----------



## Skyprince

Just booked flight to USA for March 

But I'm not going to Mainland USA... can I proudly tell everyone that I've been to USA ?


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Hawaii i suppose.


----------



## Jonesy55

Skyprince said:


> Just booked flight to USA for March
> 
> But I'm not going to Mainland USA... can I proudly tell everyone that I've been to USA ?


If its part of the USA then you can tell people you have been to the USA of course. But why would you be proud?


----------



## Yellow Fever

I think he meant to say gladly.


----------



## Skyprince

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Hawaii i suppose.





Jonesy55 said:


> If its part of the USA then you can tell people you have been to the USA of course. But why would you be proud?


Going to Guam. Only 2 day trip.
Roundtrip fare is only around USD 200 via Manila :cheers:

Well, that's because going to USA which is half a globe from here is considered an impressive thing here. But Guam is like quarter a globe only.


----------



## Yellow Fever

never heard people going to Guam for holiday, is it nice there?


----------



## Azrain98

just like hawaii but more tiny


----------



## Yellow Fever

Then, I'd love to visit Guam since it sounds a bit cheaper than Hawaii.


----------



## musiccity

Skyprince said:


> Going to Guam. Only 2 day trip.
> Roundtrip fare is only around USD 200 via Manila :cheers:
> 
> Well, that's because going to USA which is half a globe from here is considered an impressive thing here. But Guam is like quarter a globe only.


Why don't you want to go to the Mainland USA?


----------



## Skyprince

Yellow Fever said:


> never heard people going to Guam for holiday, is it nice there?


I think it's nice. But not as great as Hawaii or its close neighbour Saipan.
Quite many Japanese tourists in Guam.
Prices look reasonable- $120-150 for 4 star hotel.



musiccity said:


> Why don't you want to go to the Mainland USA?


Oh thats really long flying time plus need to go through visa hassle ( need to show my bank account detail, declare assets during interview etc in order to get tourist visa ).

For Guam I don't need any visa.


----------



## Fabricio JF

Booked flight to Rio in December. I'll be hosted in Copacabana this time. (Last year was in Barra). The travel is at work and I'll try to enjoy as long as possible this journey.


----------



## Yellow Fever

lucky you! :cheers:

how long you are going to stay there?


----------



## Fabricio JF

One night and one entire day. The chosen hotel is also good. Excellent because I'll arrive in the city very tired after a hard work day here in Vitória.


----------



## Skyprince

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> When was the last time you visited China? What places have you been to? Things you didn't like about it?


Missed your post, now realized it. 
I was in Hong Kong 3 years ago, and Liaoning & Jilin provinces 6 years ago.

I think China being a really huge country tend to lack a good diversity of food and culture within it. I feel that India , being 1/3 the size of China has more relative diversity in cultures . I also felt the cities I visited in Liaoning & Jilin province tend to be lookalike with not many variations. 

I must say that food in China is a bit disappointing- I think that ethnic Chinese food in Southeast Asia is better than Chinese food in China. When I was there I was shocked by hygienic standards in bathrooms and spitting in public was rife. Though I think now they have changed and some cities like Guangzhou has banned public spitting.

Overall, I was very impressed by infrastructure in China. Of course there are pockets of poverty in city proper and further you go away from it, but still , the country looks Very developed and Very organized for such a developing country and per-capita GDP ( at that time ). Many residential and office towers look very impressive. I think that China is a very competitive country that had been sleeping for many decades ( due to bad system ) and now when the system had changed to a right one, it is reclaiming its real potential.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

Skyprince said:


> Missed your post, now realized it.
> I was in Hong Kong 3 years ago, and Liaoning & Jilin provinces 6 years ago.
> 
> I think China being a really huge country tend to lack a good diversity of food and culture within it. I feel that India , being 1/3 the size of China has more relative diversity in cultures . I also felt the cities I visited in Liaoning & Jilin province tend to be lookalike with not many variations.
> 
> I must say that food in China is a bit disappointing- I think that ethnic Chinese food in Southeast Asia is better than Chinese food in China. When I was there I was shocked by hygienic standards in bathrooms and spitting in public was rife. Though I think now they have changed and some cities like Guangzhou has banned public spitting.
> 
> Overall, I was very impressed by infrastructure in China. Of course there are pockets of poverty in city proper and further you go away from it, but still , the country looks Very developed and Very organized for such a developing country and per-capita GDP ( at that time ). Many residential and office towers look very impressive. I think that China is a very competitive country that had been sleeping for many decades ( due to bad system ) and now when the system had changed to a right one, it is reclaiming its real potential.


I think you should visit China again in the near future as much has changed since 3-6 years ago. In China terms 6 years is a lot. You also happened to visit the northeast of China, which happens to be less lively or vibrant part of China, northern China is sort of like northern Europe, and the more south you go the culture and people gets more warm. So I would suggest a visit to Shanghai or Guangzhou or Shenzhen, even Chongqing is a suggestion if you want an awesome bustling skyscrapercity in the slopes with spicy food.

I would say that China may not be as diverse as India it's sort of kinda like Europe in diversity. Every region has either it's own language or dialect. There are local varieties of the culture and especially food.

China has many different cuisines, northeast Chinese cuisine also happen to be the least spicy, maybe not suitable for your taste. The Chinese Malaysian cuisine stems from the southeast of China, mainly Fujian and Guangdong, so that's why you see the differences. Personally my favorite is the Sichuanese cuisine which is the most spiciest cuisine in China, it's hard to find outisde of China so you need to maybe travel to Sichuan to taste it, I suggest Chengdu or Chongqing.

See China like this; China has similar size of area as Europe but with double the population, see China more of a continent rather than a country. For example the Chinese in Malaysia originates from very different parts of China compared to say northern or western Chinese. Different language, culture and cuisine.

Check here to see the different Chinese cusines:

http://www.chinahighlights.com/travelguide/chinese-food/eight-cuisine.htm


----------



## DutchStud

Skyprince said:


> Missed your post, now realized it.
> I was in Hong Kong 3 years ago, and Liaoning & Jilin provinces 6 years ago.
> 
> I think China being a really huge country tend to lack a good diversity of food and culture within it. I feel that India , being 1/3 the size of China has more relative diversity in cultures . I also felt the cities I visited in Liaoning & Jilin province tend to be lookalike with not many variations.
> 
> I must say that food in China is a bit disappointing- I think that ethnic Chinese food in Southeast Asia is better than Chinese food in China. When I was there I was shocked by hygienic standards in bathrooms and spitting in public was rife. Though I think now they have changed and some cities like Guangzhou has banned public spitting.
> 
> Overall, I was very impressed by infrastructure in China. Of course there are pockets of poverty in city proper and further you go away from it, but still , the country looks Very developed and Very organized for such a developing country and per-capita GDP ( at that time ). Many residential and office towers look very impressive. I think that China is a very competitive country that had been sleeping for many decades ( due to bad system ) and now when the system had changed to a right one, it is reclaiming its real potential.


i suggest you go xinjiang, yunnan, then guangdong, you will get a lot of diversity then.


----------



## Yellow Fever

agreed, just two northern provinces of Liaonig and Jilin can't represent the whole China, especially when it was visited 6 years ago, lots of our members were still the babies then.


----------



## Balkanada

I'm going on my first trip to a big city this summer  Vienna, which has been pretty much my lifelong dream to go to

Can anyone who's been to the city give me a rundown on the places I should visit and the things I should do? I'm mainly interested in observing the architecture, both historical and modern, and of course riding the U-bahn (do they have any interesting stations?). I would maybe be interested in a modern art gallery but I don't want to waste too much time indoors


----------



## [Prinny Man]

Same post in the Oasis :

Has anyone here tried doing a cycle tour ? Instead of hitchhiking I thought maybe I should travel Spain-Croatia/Austria on a bicycle. How hard can it be ? And how fulfilling ?


----------



## Yellow Fever

cycling is the best way for traveling imo, you can stop at pretty much anytime, any places, save gas, environmental friendly and a good way to exercise.


----------



## [Prinny Man]

Yellow Fever said:


> cycling is the best way for traveling imo, you can stop at pretty much anytime, any places, save gas, environmental friendly and a good way to exercise.


That's what I thought. I tried hitchhiking last summer from Morocco to Porto in Portugal. It was a nice experience and I got to meet a lot of people during my journey...

I was thinking of doing the same from Croatia/Austria but since it's a pretty long distance and I'm not sure of how much time I will available, I thought that maybe a bike would help.


----------



## Infestus

Balkanada said:


> I'm going on my first trip to a big city this summer  Vienna, which has been pretty much my lifelong dream to go to
> 
> Can anyone who's been to the city give me a rundown on the places I should visit and the things I should do? I'm mainly interested in observing the architecture, both historical and modern, and of course riding the U-bahn (do they have any interesting stations?). I would maybe be interested in a modern art gallery but I don't want to waste too much time indoors


Vienna is full of amazing architecture, you can walk around enjoy the famous buildings like the st. stephans cathedral, imperial palace, city hall to a lot of small(vor viennese terms) churches and buildings all around the districts 1 to 9. For modern art you can go to Museumsquartier, which is nearby the ring street(where nearly all the really huge historical buildings are), this is an area with many different spaces and outside areas to hang around. There is also an architecture museum there. 

One of my favourite areas is the Kamelitermarkt in the 2nd district, this is the old jewish quartier with an farmers market and nice restaurants. There is also the Augarten there, a huge park with an flak tower from WW2.


----------



## Fabricio JF

I'm very close to sign a contract for my next international destination this year. So do it reveal here for you.


----------



## Boit

PATTANI ASEAN TOURISM FESTIVAL”Lim Ko Neaw goddess celebration 2016″ 19 – 25 February 2016










Pattani Province Pattani ASEAN Tourism organized a week and feast on the road along the Chao Mae Lim Ko Niao Pattani River. on 2016” 19 – 25 February 2016 The governor said that Pattani.This work aims to promote cultural tourism, local and Pattani is known among tourists. The Pattani is renowned for its diverse cultural blend of Thailand,

China and Muslim culture. Light and sound presentation on the river Chao Mae Lim Ko Hai and induction ceremony will take place. The festival will include a lion dance competitions, exhibitions, cultural performances, food festivals and markets its products in the South, with a variety of traditional Thailand,


Chinese and Muslim. Chao Mae Lim Ko induction ceremony is held every year. This is a major cultural event in Pattani. The Chao Mae Lim Ko Niao the deity is recognized by local general. Especially the Chinese in Pattani. The legend has it that the goddess Lim Ko Niao born in the 15th century in China before being harassed by his household had to travel away from China to the south of the country.

The Muslim community of Pattani was a festival tour this awareness, Pattani and other Asian countries. In order to develop Pattani to zero halal food industry and attractions religious and Islamic culture. The central mosque in Pattani, is at the heart of tourism.

It has been recognized as the most beautiful mosques in the country. The Pattani hope for the ASEAN Economic Community in 2016, Pattani is one of the means of travel of tourists from ASEAN countries. The area borders Thailand – Malaysia.

http://www.travelthaiculture.com/pa...goddess-celebration-2016-19-25-february-2016/


----------



## gazart

*Total Solar Eclipse In Indonesia On 9 March 2016* 

Indonesia will offer the best locations to watch the spectacular solar eclipse on 9 March 2016 when its shadow sweeps across this archipelago from west to east. Space watchers, amateur and professional astronomers should note the cities where the total solar eclipse can be best observed.


----------



## Skyprince

Because Maldives really drove me crazy , during my trip there last year, I've decided to visit Maldives again this May :hug: 

If you haven't visited this piece of paradise, *you definitely must to* !! The best water clarity I've seen and facilities which suit almost all ages and all type of tourists. 

There are so many resorts that I can choose from ad again it drives me nuts to choose which resort to stay this time.. but top in my mind is this heavenly resort :cheers:


----------



## Fabricio JF

I found that my visa to the United States is not enough for me to be accepted in Canada. I would have to go to the Canadian Consulate in Rio de Janeiro. The only advantage of having the American visa is that I do not need to pay some fees for visa to travel to Canada.

I am very close to revealing my destination this year for you, friends.


----------



## ReginaMills

Hi, do you love travelling??
I am inviting you to travel in Pakistan. However, you should not be alone if you can't speak urdu or English as you may face communication problems especially while dealing with taxi or rickshaw drivers. Moreover, a local person can more easily understand the mood. Here I'm mentioning those places which I have visited in my life in Pakistan and are located close to my hometown. I will act as your guide for free.
Following is the list of important and historic places that a tourist must visit

LAHORE
Lahore is a historical city known for its architecture and historical buildings. Following list:
Lahore Fort
Badshahi Mosque
Minar e Pakistan
Shalimar Gardens
Kamran's Baradari
Tomb of Jehangir, Asif Khan, Noor Jehan in Shahdara
Lahore Museum
Jinnah Gardens
Anarkali Bazaar
Fort Road Food Street
Walled City
Wazir Khan Mosque
Shahi Hamam
Grand Jamia Masjid Bahria Town
Abdur Rehman Chugtai Museum
Gawalmandi
Liberty Market
Lahore Zoo
Lahore Safari Park
And more than 8 historic tombs, monuments and 5 other beautiful mosques

RAWALPINDI & ISLAMABAD
Pharwal Fort
Rawat Fort
Pakistan Monument
Lok Virsa Museum
Faisal Mosque
Monal and Damne Koh
Saidpur Village
Pindi Food Street
Islamabad zoo
Lake view park

JHELUM & MIRPUR 
Mangla Resort & Fort
Rohtas Fort

CHAKWAL REGION
Katasraj Temples
Kalar Kahar TDCP resort
Khewra salt mine

SHEIKHUPURA
Hiran Minar
Sheikhupura Fort

MURREE
Mall road & ayubia chairlift

In Pakistan markets and bazaars are located in all small and large cities. Following are famous and larger markets, bazaars and shopping malls

LAHORE
Mall of Lahore
Fortress Square Mall
Fortress Market
Gulberg Market
Pace Mall Gulberg
Liberty Market
M.M Alam road
Model Town Link Road
Xinhua Mall
Gulberg galleria

ISLAMABAD
Centaurus Mall
G9 Market (Karachi company)
Jinnah Super Market
Safa Gold Mall

RAWALPINDI
Saddar Market
Raja Bazaar

GUJRANWALA
Pace shopping mall
King's Mall
Aleena Shopping center


----------



## Fabricio JF

*I have decided yesterday.*

This year, I was torn between LA, NYC and Chicago to choose the place to spend my vacations. 
I hit the hammer for Chicago, an old dream of mine. 
Downtown will be my object of observation and admiration. 
I go there in September.



> Top Class Moving – October, 2013





> En El Jardin – June, 2014





> Huffington Post – September, 2015





> BRT Bob Rogers Travel - November, 2015





> Time Out – April, 2016


^^
It will be the first time I visit the city and the third time I will travel to the United States. 
I’ll make one fast conexion in Newark-NJ. Chicago has a stunning presence of skyscrapers and has six supertalls.
As I had the opportunity to be in the observatories of the World Trade Center, the Statue of Liberty, the Empire State Building 
and the Sky Terrace Miami Tower I will find out about the highest built buildings in Chicago and find out some observatories.
Willis Tower (I think it offers the service of observatory), Trump International Hotel and Tower, Aon Center, 
John Hancock Center (I think it also offers the service), Franklin Center North Tower and Two Prudential Plaza. 
I also consider a visit to Wanda Vista terrain, probably the seventh supertall of the city. Projections show that it will be finished in 2019.


----------



## ReginaMills

Plan a trip to Lahore with me.. contact [email protected]
Lahore is a historical city known for it's cultural richness and mughal architecture. The city has more than 45 historic and architectural places including tombs, mosques, museums, temples, churches, monuments and food streets. The Lahore Fort is one of the largest forts in South Asia. Moreover, the Walled City has hundreds of houses built during Mughal, Sikh and Colonial era. The city of Lahore stands equally with Athens, Rome, Istanbul, Milan, Isfahan, Cairo, Paris, Alexanderia and Delhi as a heaven for tourists who love historical places and beautiful monuments. The city is also a good shopping destination with old bazaars, attractive markets and modern shopping malls. Lahore is city of food lovers and you can find teahouses and restaurants in all parts of the city. Indian, Pakistani, Chinese and Italian Cuisine are famous among the people of Lahore.
#Lahore #Pakistan #travel #travellover #tourism #tour #wanderlust #architecture #historic #Vienna #Jerusalem #Venice #Florence #Berlin #Barcelona #athens #rome #Istanbul #cairo #alexanderia #paris #milan #warsaw #delhi #milan #London #madrid #badshahimosque #wazirkhanmosque #minarepakistan #minarets #tomb #mosque #temple #church #fort #foodstreet #museum #bazaar #unescoworldheritagesite #shalimargarden #foodies #Islamabad #Faisalabad #Peshawar #karachi


----------



## ReginaMills

Visit http://www.orientalarchitecture.com/pakistan/lahore/index.php

And discover beautiful historical sites of Lahore and other Pakistani cities including forts, tombs, mosques etc.. This website has descriptions, location and layout plan information of historical buildings.


----------



## Manazir

^^

This Lahore "promoter" seems to be a spammer


----------



## DonnaNell

Yet, I managed to save enough to travel the world


----------



## ReginaMills

*Pakistan*



dizzie35 said:


> Local and foreign tourists exploring the historic old walled city of Lahore


----------



## ReginaMills

Discovering Pakistan


----------



## ReginaMills

Nice Short Documentary
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcEd1oddYDQ


----------



## El_Greco

The 5th century church of Santo Stefano Rotondo in Rome, built over Roman temple of Mithras remains of which are still in the crypt. This church is probably the strangest church I ever seen - the walls are covered in 15th century frescoes depicting torture and execution. I've seen enough killing and maiming in art but this is truly hardcore.


----------



## Jschmuck

Hello everyone. I am looking to travel to England soon, I have some friends in Cambridge. Thus was wondering is it better to fly into Birmingham than London? Also I was leaning towards Birmingham because it looks like the train station that is near the airport is an inter-city one where I could conveniently take a train directly to Cambridge. Whereas it looks like it would be multiple trains if I flew into London. Appreciate the feedback/advice! Thank you.


----------



## ReginaMills

Pakistan's holiday season in full swing this summer


----------



## ReginaMills

Ayubia National Park; Khyber-Pakhtunwa







[/QUOTE]


----------



## ReginaMills

Discovering Pakistan this summer....


----------



## ReginaMills

Spectacular Skardu Airport


----------



## ReginaMills

Pakistan Tourist Season in full swing this summer.


----------



## JaksonSmith

The best urban tourist spot is the northern areas of Pakistan and you can never find such a beauty in any other country. The International tourist will find Pakistan as the economical and less expensive country.


----------



## MMM1983

Oneof the oldest town of Sindh, Pakistan


----------



## ReginaMills

Moreover



dizzie35 said:


> http://images.dawn.com/news/1178953...orthern-beauty-with-just-a-smartphone?preview
> 
> Ace photographer Tapu Javeri shot theses stunning Pakistani landscapes using just a smartphone!





dizzie35 said:


> https://www.dawn.com/news/1375752/t...adventure-junkies-and-photo-enthusiasts-alike
> 
> 
> Trekking to the beautiful Siran Valley.


https://youtu.be/JEsBDeA-JbQ


Lahore 

https://youtu.be/VGP9qh7U4H0

https://dailytimes.com.pk/148275/five-things-touch-heart-lahore/

An Indian visitor's love affair with Lahore.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ReginaMills

Camping pods set up in Shangla










To better accommodate tourists who are expected to visit the province from around the world in the upcoming tourist season, the provincial tourism department has installed camping pods in Shangla.

This was announced by the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Sports, Tourism, Archaeology, Museums, Culture and Youth Affairs Secretary Muhammad Tariq while chairing a meeting on Monday.

The meeting also reviewed the rehabilitation and renovation work done on tourism sites around the province.

https://tribune.com.pk/story/1575941/1-camping-pods-set-shangla/


----------



## vhisham

Sky Mirror named after its mirror-like reflection of the sky is a mystery island that will only emerge for several days every month: During the 1st and 15th of a lunar month, as well as 4 days before or after these dates. It is also dubbed the Salar de Uyuni of Malaysia, after similar natural wonder in Bolivia.

http://www.tourismselangor.my/destinations/sky-mirror-kuala-selangor/


----------



## ReginaMills

*Pakistan identified as top travel destination*










The British Backpacker Society has identified Pakistan as it’s top travel desitination due to it being “one of the friendliest countries on earth, with mountain scenery that is beyond anyone’s wildest imagination”.

“Pakistan is the clear winner of the British Backpacker Society’s top 20 adventure travel destinations 2018 and we encourage keen travellers to book a trip now” the backpackers, who have explored over 101 countries, shared on social media. Other top destinations included Russia, India, Turkey, Kyrgyzstan and China.

Gulf News has carried the comments of two members of the BBS on Pakistan. Samuel Joynson and Adam Sloper said that Pakistan had a lot to offer travellers.

https://tribune.com.pk/story/1596763/9/


----------



## ReginaMills

https://www.dawn.com/news/1378574/wiki-loves-monuments-2017-top-10-pictures-from-pakistan


Wiki loves monuments :Top 10 pictures from Pakistan


----------



## onemiguel1987

When planning a trip it is easy to find yourself overwhelmed, stressed out, and anxious. Massage therapy after traveling also has great health benefits. When returning from your trip you may have tightness and knots where they didn’t exist before.


----------



## ReginaMills

INCREASING NUMBER OF MALAYSIAN TOURISTS ARE VISITING PAKISTAN NOW


----------



## ReginaMills

DISCOVERING PAKISTAN


----------



## ReginaMills

DISCOVER PAKISTAN


----------



## ReginaMills

DISCOVER PAKISTAN


----------



## ReginaMills

DISCOVER PAKISTAN


----------



## ReginaMills

DISCOVER PAKISTAN


----------



## ReginaMills

DISCOVER PAKISTAN


----------



## braunlevi

Hi Guys! I had an amazing trip in Colombia in April and I would like to share with you my amateur video about this trip. &#55357;&#56898;
If you want to check my video, click the link below:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7qASXs_xrQ

VIVA COLOMBIA!


----------



## stefan032

I don't how many of you are in the tourist industry, but I'm brainstorming for ideas for new urban walking tours or other kinds of entrepreneurship, such as greeters, free walking tours, pub crawl etc. Do you know of any other types of tourism possible in urban areas, what are the latest trends?


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting, very nice new photos


----------



## co.edward

Central Asia is a very interesting region, I would like to visit it. Your link will be very handy. thanks!) By the way, wonderful photos.


----------



## Veronika Tasheva

Uzbekistan - Tashkent








Elliq Qala in Khiva








Bukhara








https://www.people-travels.com/budget-tours-to-uzbekistan/


----------



## Veronika Tasheva

Samarkand-Sunset








Bukhara








Amir-Temur-Mosque








https://www.people-travels.com/guaranteed-departures-tours-to-uzbekistan/


----------



## Veronika Tasheva

If you want traditional silk clothes you’ve come to the right place – this lady in Samarkand extracts it from silkworms the traditional way!








If you’re looking to get a beautiful handmade carpet at an affordable price it is hard to beat Uzbekistan. Many carpets can have 2, 3 or even more people working on them at once and can take up to a year to make.








Uzbekistan is known for its amazing arts and crafts that have been developed on the Silk Road over the centuries. Here a man makes ceramics by hand outside of Bukhara.








The young kids in traditional Uzbekistan dress are just adorable!
https://www.people-travels.com/uzbekistan-cities/samarkand/samarkand-tours.html


----------



## Veronika Tasheva

Just your standard views in Samarkand.








You could stare at those tiles for days…








Walking through the Necropolis in Samarkand is like being transported back in time.








The Shakhi Zinda complex is known as “Cemetery Street” due to the huge number of royals buried in the surrounding tombs. I look and start dizzy...

https://www.people-travels.com/combined-tours-to-central-asia.html


----------



## Veronika Tasheva

The capital of Uzbekistan has incredible sights – Kukeldash Mosque in Tashkent.








Kukeldash Madrassa in Tashkent – a centre of Muslim education.








Local kids love getting photos with tourists!

https://www.people-travels.com/uzbekistan-tours/camel-trip-in-uzbekistan.html


----------



## Nikolay_Zaytsev

*биотуалет*

Установить необходимо биотуалеты от БиоЭкоСистем, и проблем не будет на трассах!!


----------



## Veronika Tasheva

Chorsu Bazaar in Tashkent have a dazzling selection of spices and food!








Chorsu Bazaar - So many flavours!

https://www.people-travels.com/online-booking/train-tickets-booking.html


----------



## Veronika Tasheva

The buildings of Khiva city in Uzbekistan are massive, and very beautiful.
























All the patterns on the walls of the historical buildings of Khiva are simply amazing!

https://www.people-travels.com/online-booking/air-tickets-booking.html


----------



## Veronika Tasheva

Jast a huge minaret in Bukhara.








Elderly men chilling by a 600-year-old wall in Khiva. Because why not?








Another giant but unfinished minaret in Khiva

https://www.people-travels.com/business-and-mice-in-uzbekistan/


----------



## Veronika Tasheva

Gur Emir – the mausoleum of the conqueror Amir Timur by day.








And again at night. Wow!








The Registan by day…








The Registan at night. Delicious!

Uzbekistan is a pearl of Central Asia, a very original country with the oldest and most interesting history, culture and worthy preserved architectural ensembles. Of all the Central Asian countries, from the tourist point of view Uzbekistan is the most attractive, safe and very interesting. Tour to Uzbeksitan will be your most memorable journey for many years!


----------



## GeneratorNL

Some amazing destinations have been posted in this thread. Thanks for sharing the beauty of this planet.


----------

